# General Marvel Comics Discussion: "It's on NOW"   - Part 3



## Tazmo (Oct 7, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Tazmo (Oct 7, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Kanali (Oct 7, 2012)

shit said:


> lol kanali
> 
> feel free to continue with block text rants, I won't be reading them tho/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 7, 2012)

Yes, yes it is.

However we can challenge you by comparing the amount of times each one of us sleeps with your mother


----------



## creative (Oct 7, 2012)

Fucking Tazmo.

Doesn't look like the city of evil arc isn't ending in secret avengers.  Fucking wicked.


----------



## shit (Oct 7, 2012)

I asked for the first five words in that mammoth block of hate text


----------



## Es (Oct 7, 2012)

Eat a dick Tazamo


----------



## Kanali (Oct 7, 2012)

shit said:


> I asked for the first five words in that mammoth block of hate text



You mean truth text


----------



## Stan Lee (Oct 8, 2012)

I found it strange how the future Cable saw is never mention again.


----------



## Kanali (Oct 8, 2012)

Zero Requiem said:


> I found it strange how the future Cable saw is never mention again.



It would make too much sense if anyone tried to ask the future man what happens.

And no, its not impossible because he's in a coma. He already managed to reach out and chat with Scott himself, just get any dimestore telepath to make contact and ask.


----------



## Es (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Banhammer (Oct 8, 2012)

Rogue would probably be forgiving of a mad woman, but she'd probably also carry a massive chip on her shoulder over the countless deaths she caused


----------



## Kanali (Oct 8, 2012)

Looks like Thor decided to join his fellow Aryans. Will Steve and Alex follow? Stay tuned for another issue of Aryan Avengers.


----------



## Es (Oct 8, 2012)

Where did you get this?


----------



## Kanali (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 9, 2012)

So in any of the wanda stuff, has it ever been brought up that Wanda didn't just depower mutants, but killed a lot of them?

The depowering can be handwaved away with "oh well she repowered them so its all good", but really someone needs to get up in her face about the various mutants that died as a result of losing their powers.


----------



## creative (Oct 9, 2012)

Beast already tried to attack scarlet about destroying the mutant population. problem with that was after scarlet witch said no more mutants, she became an amnesiac. ironically, the only person who chewed her up and told wanda to fuck off once she got her powers was the vision


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 9, 2012)

Lol I think that's the most I've liked vision ever.

"I thought it would be nice if every-"
"I am talking to my wife.

But I'm not talking about destroying the mutant population through depowering, I'm talking about all the mutants whose biology was radically changed by their mutation. Or any mutant that was doing something at that moment that required their powers.

Like if i remember correctly there was a mutant who could breathe underwater and all that jazz. Not a huge loss honestly....except he was underwater when he lost his powers, so he drowned.

I think there was another one who was kinda like human torch, but lost his power while he was "flamed on". Naturally, the fire did not just go away because he lost his powers.

I mean there's gotta be dozens (if not hundreds) of mutants who just died as soon as they lost their powers.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 9, 2012)

I've decided like a chump that I'm going to get Uncanny Avengers issue 1.  Because Cassaday is my favorite artist and it's been awhile since I've seen him do anything. It better be good.


----------



## Kanali (Oct 9, 2012)

Looks like a lot of fun. Gillen looks strong as ever. I'm happy Noh-Varr is there but since when is he a teen?


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 9, 2012)

since his introduction in morrison's marvel boy series.


----------



## Kanali (Oct 9, 2012)

So he's still canonically a teen? Seems weird that a 16 year old would be able to declare war on Earth, occupy the Cube, become a member of Osborn's Hardcore Avengers, bang Moonstone and become a member of Roger's Girly Man Avengers. He doesn't even look like a teen, I'd have guessed he'd at least be in his 20's.

Meh, whatever.


----------



## creative (Oct 9, 2012)

he's at worse 17 -19 Kanali. he was going out with a girl from college when steve and tony had him join the main avengers roster.

I recall a scan of some of the avengers picking fun at Noh-varr's age but can't really remember where it is.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 9, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> So in any of the wanda stuff, has it ever been brought up that Wanda didn't just depower mutants, but killed a lot of them?
> 
> The depowering can be handwaved away with "oh well she repowered them so its all good", but really someone needs to get up in her face about the various mutants that died as a result of losing their powers.


You're trying to kick off another Zen shitstorm like in that thread over on CBR, aren't you?


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 9, 2012)

Kanali said:


>


----------



## Blinky (Oct 9, 2012)

Really looking forward to Young Avengers.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 9, 2012)

Just like that, Gillen with a snap of his fingers restores my shattered faith in comic books, as if he were some grand wizard, waving the chaos and heartbreak away with a wave of his hand


----------



## Blinky (Oct 9, 2012)

Or he's just a weird English guy who likes biscuits a lot.


----------



## Id (Oct 9, 2012)

Kanali said:


> Looks like a lot of fun. Gillen looks strong as ever. I'm happy Noh-Varr is there but since when is he a teen?



Will Noh-Varr retain  Nega-Bands?


----------



## Kanali (Oct 9, 2012)

Id said:


> Will Noh-Varr retain  Nega-Bands?



Doesn't look like it. Feels like it'd make him a bit overpowered for something like this.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Oct 9, 2012)

welp this officially makes nor-varr the coolest teenager superhero ever


----------



## creative (Oct 9, 2012)

Id said:


> Will Noh-Varr retain  Nega-Bands?



It's unlikely since the Kree snatched it from him after his dickery in AVX.


----------



## Scarecrow Red (Oct 9, 2012)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> You're trying to kick off another Zen shitstorm like in that thread over on CBR, aren't you?



Lol, can anyone give me a brief summary of what happened there?


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 9, 2012)

I hope gillen brings the white-outs back


----------



## creative (Oct 9, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Lol I think that's the most I've liked vision ever.
> 
> "I thought it would be nice if every-"
> "I am talking to my wife.
> ...



Sorry for miss-reading that. But yes, all of the lesser known mutie scum participating in said mutie activity either died or was critically injured from their new,more humane biological change.


----------



## Kanali (Oct 9, 2012)

a creative color said:


> Sorry for miss-reading that. But yes, all of the lesser known mutie scum participating in said mutie activity either died or was critically injured from their new,more humane biological change.



I like the cut of your jib. Welcome to the Avengers!


----------



## shit (Oct 9, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> So in any of the wanda stuff, has it ever been brought up that Wanda didn't just depower mutants, but killed a lot of them?
> 
> The depowering can be handwaved away with "oh well she repowered them so its all good", but really someone needs to get up in her face about the various mutants that died as a result of losing their powers.



they don't need to do that

nor kill her

they shouldn't let her be an avenger tho

unless they're too busy selling out every other ideal they have in order to one-up the x-men


----------



## shit (Oct 9, 2012)

but rly, getting rid of their mutation was most likely the best thing that ever happened to 95% of the depowered mutants, let's not kid ourselves

remember house of m? ugly freakish monsters everywhere, no one really wants that


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 9, 2012)

Some, I won't argue it.

But you know, most would be just as happy for being accepted in the world as their are and not have their body forcefully fucked with

Rictor for example, went into deep depression after loosing his powers, because being de-conected from the earth was sensory deprivation torture for him


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 9, 2012)

Lol young avengers what the hell the team in Avengers Academy suppose to be?

Also I'm guessing Wanda and hope reactivated the x-gene in those that suppose to have  had it and didn't just "mutate" people across the globe.


----------



## shit (Oct 9, 2012)

haha wuht

mutant powers = babies yeah ok w/e you say brooooo


----------



## shit (Oct 9, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> Lol young avengers what the hell the team in Avengers Academy suppose to be?



cancelled       .


----------



## shit (Oct 9, 2012)

hey fuck you ban, post editing


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 9, 2012)

shit said:


> haha wuht
> 
> mutant powers = babies yeah ok w/e you say brooooo



It was stupid as soon as I said it

Which is why I re-edited as



> Some, I won't argue it.
> 
> But you know, most would be just as happy for being accepted in the world as their are and not have their body forcefully fucked with
> 
> Rictor for example, went into deep depression after loosing his powers, because being de-conected from the earth was sensory deprivation torture for him


----------



## shit (Oct 9, 2012)

a lot of evil mutants got depowered too

and really, she had the opportunity to play God, fans would decry her for NOT using it at all

and when there were millions of mutants on the planet, depowering them was just as benevolent to the world as it was callous to the actual victimized mutants


----------



## Es (Oct 9, 2012)

shit said:


> cancelled       .



Obligatory fuck Avengers Arena post


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 9, 2012)

I actually defend No More Mutants as a creative decision

It just makes better stories, and the whole "mankind will be gone within three generations" was going to wind up in a corner fast.

But it raises interesting ethical points and dilemmas that drove the story and have now been cheapened and whored out, which makes me mad.
I'm not mad that she did it.
It's like being mad that the Joker killed a Robin
I'm just mad she's being glorified for it.

And very few evil mutants got de-powered.

I mean, Blob, yeah, and Magneto, but that didn't last long, nor did Pietro.
I imagine there are quite a lot more, but still, it is almost as wrong to wipe out their race as it is the good guys, doing it to them both is just twice as wrong.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 9, 2012)

Like when Vision tears her a new asshole, and Carol comes off as an insensitive cow.
That was awesome


----------



## Kanali (Oct 9, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> Lol young avengers what the hell the team in Avengers Academy suppose to be?
> 
> Also I'm guessing Wanda and hope reactivated the x-gene in those that suppose to have  had it and didn't just "mutate" people across the globe.



They were Avengers in training. And now they're fodder for X-23's claws in Avengers Arena. The Young Avengers were dubbed "real Avengers" at the end of Children's Crusade. 



shit said:


> a lot of evil mutants got depowered too
> 
> and really, she had the opportunity to play God, fans would decry her for NOT using it at all
> 
> and when there were millions of mutants on the planet, depowering them was just as benevolent to the world as it was callous to the actual victimized mutants



More good than evil ones I'd wager.

She's a damn fickle/evil god then. She could have used her divine powers for good. Instead she created a reality where at least half the population are discriminated and millions are violently oppressed like in North Africa where Apocalypse has enslaved every single human and forces them to build pyramids (I'm not even kidding).

Then she de-powered mutants because her daddy didn't love her which caused a hell of a lot more problems than just powerless mutants like : 

a) AvX and the coming of the Phoenix. This happened DIRECTLY because of her spell so I guess all those planets that got obliterated are on her.

b) War of Kings : Vulcan was awakened by Wanda's de-powering of mutants and then he set himself up as Majestor of the Shi'ar and attacked the Kree which cost billions of lives. The whole war wasn't her fault but she was definitely the catalyst.

c) Facilitating Secret Invasion : It was happening with or without her spell but she sure as hell made it a lot easier. Veranke herself said that the mutants were the greatest threat for the Skrull invasion. The way it ended up happening ended with Stark's incompetence revealed and his dismissal and Osborne being appointed his successor. 

d) Potentially dooming Earth due to Celestial Judgement : This is speculation on my part but considering the fact that the Celestials were willing to wipe out AoA Earth which had a healthy mutant population the minute it looked like mutants weren't going to become the dominant species, I'd say they wouldn't have been too happy with 616 Earth.

Considering the fact that the Celestial Steward of Evolution (Archangel) was willing to wipe out all life on Earth and start evolution over because he didn't think what was on Earth was enough to please the Celestials, I'd say that Earth was in trouble. 

Re-writing the fabric of the Universe halting the evolution of a species has more consequences than a handful (compared to the world population) of people becoming displeased.


----------



## shit (Oct 9, 2012)

carol is the fattest cow of them all

I just think that it's ok to complain about your race getting wiped out, but it's not ok to blame wanda for wiping out your race b/c she didn't kill anyone directly

abyss was depowered
all the acolytes were depowered

cassandra nova was a mutant and calculatively killed a thousand times more mutants than wanda when she was driven completely bonkers and was given the power to wipe out reality


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 9, 2012)

Let's be fair

War of king's is vastly Xavier's fault as well.


----------



## shit (Oct 9, 2012)

lol kanali

if I made the oceans, I'd be causing a buncha shit too, but I shouldn't be held responsible cuz what kinda universe lets me make the oceans?


----------



## shit (Oct 9, 2012)

if you believe wanda should be killed, you basically subscribe to the same logic as the purifiers


----------



## Kanali (Oct 9, 2012)

shit said:


> I just think that it's ok to complain about your race getting wiped out, but it's not ok to blame wanda for wiping out your race b/c she didn't kill anyone directly



Its not okay to blame the person that personally de-powered the vast majority of your race (thus not making them members of that race) and made sure no more of your race were being born thus effectively putting you on the fast track to extinction? Its not about life and death, its about mutants actually existing. 

As for Carol, Doom should tear out her whore heart. Unless he needs her for trade like a piece of furniture that is.


----------



## Kanali (Oct 9, 2012)

shit said:


> lol kanali
> 
> if I made the oceans, I'd be causing a buncha shit too, but I shouldn't be held responsible cuz what kinda universe lets me make the oceans?



I don't think "making the oceans" (I have no idea what you mean by this, are we talking Earth pre-oceans?) would cause inter-galactic war. And there's a diference between thinking through a decision and making it because you think its the right call and dooming a race to extinction to punish your dad.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 9, 2012)

shit said:


> carol is the fattest cow of them all
> 
> I just think that it's ok to complain about your race getting wiped out, but it's not ok to blame wanda for wiping out your race b/c she didn't kill anyone directly


She killed a lot of people directly.
But she also forced the survivors into a race extinction who wound in a great huge slaughter of family and friends all while destroying their entire life's mission for which endless family and friends had died before.
Ultimately, she hit them harder than anyone ever before
Because you know, the philosophy of a cure was no news to the X-Men.


> abyss was depowered


And he like dozens of others died chasing his powers back at any cost


> all the acolytes were depowered


A surprisingly few were de-powered
The brotherhood is mostly powered, and so are just about all the marauders.
Sinister is powered, and how, and shit, even Doctor Octopus was still powered I think


> cassandra nova was a mutant and calculatively killed a thousand times more mutants than wanda when she was driven completely bonkers and was given a the power to wipe out reality


Yeah, and not even cassandra with her Genoshan holocaust managed to put a dent as big as Wanda on the mutant race.
Wanda turned mutants into something that could be snuffed out with the heel of your boot.

Cassandra's guilty of more murder, but she's ultimately just a really big monster, while wanda isn't a monster but she is a symbol of war.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 9, 2012)

I mean, imagine one day the scarlet witch decides "No More Black People" during the civil rights era and suddenly 99% of the black population in the world turns Caucasian, and the only people left are Malcom X, MLK and their respective posy

In a world where KKK has massive military power, and the government accepts the vote on a law on whether or not to sterilize them all, while mobs around the world kill former blacks by the score


You can imagine the clusterfuck?

And a lot of bleached black people would thank Wanda for it, no doubt about it.

But there ought to be two hundred black men and a few hundred thousand new caucasians who are calling for the chair


----------



## Kanali (Oct 9, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> I mean, imagine one day the scarlet witch decides "No More Black People" during the civil rights era and suddenly 99% of the black population in the world turns Caucasian, and the only people left are Malcom X, MLK and their respective posy
> 
> In a world where KKK has massive military power, and the government accepts the vote on a law on whether or not to sterilize them all, while mobs around the world kill former blacks by the score
> 
> ...



Pretty much this.

I don't really want Wanda dead but I think that Cap offering her a spot on the Avengers 5 minutes after she returns is fucking outrageous.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 9, 2012)

Is that really the same thing when mutants have their powers activated later in life and thus will most likely become alienated with their families.


----------



## Kanali (Oct 9, 2012)

Blinky said:


> Is that really the same thing when mutants have their powers activated later in life and thus will most likely become alienated with their families.



Its as close a similarity there is. Except possibly for homosexuals but they're not nearly as oppressed as black people were.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 9, 2012)

Yeah but that one thing makes it pretty different. They went from being regular folk to complete outcasts from society and were then allowed to go back. 

Honestly though I don't give a darn because Wanda annoys me and I would rather if she disappeared again.


----------



## Kanali (Oct 9, 2012)

A lot of the ones that looked like freaks while they were mutants still looked like freaks as humans and most of the ones that looked normal weren't accepted back anyways.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 9, 2012)

Yes but Wanda made it all better now so yaaaay


----------



## Kanali (Oct 9, 2012)

You mean the Phoenix


----------



## Blinky (Oct 9, 2012)

oh okay 

phoenix yaaaaay


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 9, 2012)

Scarecrow Red said:


> Lol, can anyone give me a brief summary of what happened there?


Avengers fans got mad about X-Men fans asking why Scott got locked up while Wanda was allowed to wander around as she pleased. Lots of circular arguments and lulz-worthy stuff.

You can check it out 



Es said:


> Obligatory fuck Avengers Arena post


Obligatory seconded.


----------



## creative (Oct 9, 2012)

I can always count on CBR.com to give delicious fangirl tears.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 10, 2012)

Zen Aku getting a fingering in CBR as well as NF :33


----------



## Blinky (Oct 10, 2012)

What in the blue blazes is the set up for Avengers Arena anyway.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 10, 2012)

Arcade kidnaps a bunch of teenage super heroes and goes all hunger games on their ass


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 10, 2012)

I like it, because it does something remotely close to relevant with arcade and brings two runaways from Limbo

However, if either Nico or Chase die, I will rage with the wrath of a thousand suns


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 10, 2012)

Man, its been a while since Arcade did something, hasn't it? Last thing I remember with him was that arc in X-Factor...

Also, did you guys see the lineup for Gillen's Young Avengers? I'm freaking psyched for a non-shit Noh-Varr.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 10, 2012)

Yes, we creamed quite a great deal of panties.

Also, arcade is a mundane Mojo, but without all the dimensional crap


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 10, 2012)

He did something on young avengers, but once again, he was a feckless harmless  clown not even other villains ever take seriously any more

I doubt anyone even knows what an "Arcade" is any more


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 10, 2012)

I love that McKelvie is basing Noh Varr on David Bowie from Man who fell to earth, just awesome. 

Oh and on the wanda thing, I pointed out the mutants that were actually killed by Wanda's actions only to point out who ridiculous it is that Cyclops is being held indefinitely as a terrorist while Wanda joins the Avengers.

It's another example of Marvel being very selective with how it applies the laws of the "real world" and its kind of annoying to me.


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 10, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I love that McKelvie is basing Noh Varr on David Bowie from Man who fell to earth, just awesome.
> 
> Oh and on the wanda thing, I pointed out the mutants that were actually killed by Wanda's actions only to point out who ridiculous it is that *Cyclops is being held indefinitely* as a terrorist while Wanda joins the Avengers.
> 
> It's another example of Marvel being very selective with how it applies the laws of the "real world" and its kind of annoying to me.



So is that how AvX ended... I was thinking he'd be driven insane and become a villain temporarily. Ah well.


----------



## Es (Oct 10, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ajsNJtnUb7c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 10, 2012)

why someone hasn't put a bullet through wanda's head baffles me.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 10, 2012)

Creative,

That might be my favorite interpretation of cyclops ever.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Narutossss said:


> why someone hasn't put a bullet through wanda's head baffles me.



because she didnt mean to do anything wrong?


----------



## creative (Oct 10, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 















Are you my mugga whip?


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 10, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> because she didnt mean to do anything wrong?



So there I was transporting a nuke in ma jet and bam I pushed the release button and dropped a nuke on 100,000 people, killed them all................................................................................................................. I didn't mean it


----------



## creative (Oct 10, 2012)

Narutossss said:


> So there I was transporting a nuke in ma jet and bam I pushed the release button and dropped a nuke on 100,000 people, killed them all................................................................................................................. I didn't mean it




I don't like wanda either, but you and I both know that's a terrible example of her showings in house of m.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 10, 2012)

she was successfully rehabilitated.

so, uncanny avengers was pretty good...


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 10, 2012)

at the very least she shouldn't be allowed anywhere near a superhero team.... and why the fuck is her brother a teacher?? so basically, the more dickary you cause, the better positions the avengers will give you??  while I hate cyclops the avengers logic is rather twisted and retarded.


----------



## Damaris (Oct 10, 2012)

hey fuck you, pietro is boss.


----------



## Es (Oct 10, 2012)

Damaris has entered the fray. Excellent


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 10, 2012)

and he also happens to be the retard that came up the idea of HOM but wanda was a bigger retard for actually listening.


----------



## Es (Oct 10, 2012)

Wasn't she insane? So she's not totally responsible


----------



## Damaris (Oct 10, 2012)

can't let people shit talk my boo, es. and yes she was. it was after her mental snap when the vision/ant man/hawkeye died and the avengers were debating putting her down.



Narutossss said:


> and he also happens to be the retard that came up the idea of HOM but wanda was a bigger retard for actually listening.



question, did you actually read HoM?


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 10, 2012)

Anony34215 said:


> can't let people shit talk my boo, es. and yes she was. it was after her mental snap when the vision/ant man/hawkeye died and the avengers were debating putting her down.
> 
> 
> 
> question, did you actually read HoM?



Funny you asked I'm actually reading it again right now.


----------



## Damaris (Oct 10, 2012)

well then you know it wasn't technically HoM that was the problem, it was M-Day and that was really magneto's fault, lbr. why in the world would you kill your reality-warping insane daughter's twin in front of her...i mean if it weren't for that, wanda probably would have just reverted reality without de-powering millions of mutants.


----------



## Es (Oct 10, 2012)

MY BODY IS READY


----------



## Damaris (Oct 10, 2012)

holy shit that new captain america art unfffffff


----------



## creative (Oct 10, 2012)

You know what's amazing?

that red she-hulk thing what was suppose to suck? not actually terrible. but since it tries to do the political agenda thing with the civil war/avengers initiative...

@Es: THANK YOU SWEET BASED WAID!


----------



## Damaris (Oct 10, 2012)

also can we talk about how my bb iron man is finally out of fraction's hands and into the blessed light of kieron gillen and he's doing young avengers tooa slfjsldfjs why do i only just notice these things


----------



## Es (Oct 10, 2012)

Anony34215 said:


> also can we talk about how my bb iron man is finally out of fraction's hands and into the blessed light of kieron gillen and he's doing young avengers tooa slfjsldfjs why do i only just notice these things



Bleeding Edge Armor still looked better then the new one


----------



## sanx021 (Oct 10, 2012)

The problem with wanda is not just depowering mutants she wiped out realities and destroyed universes because of what she did alot of people died not just mutants and she ot away with it . The phoenix only gave the mutants back their powers in the 616 universe, the people who died are still dead. The universes she destroyed are still gone she needs to be locked up or killed just because she feels bad doesn't change what she did . Her kill count makes Cyclops look like nothing


----------



## Damaris (Oct 10, 2012)

Es said:


> Bleeding Edge Armor still looked better then the new one



killjoy...


----------



## Es (Oct 10, 2012)

Just saying it like it is


----------



## Es (Oct 10, 2012)

sanx021 said:


> The problem with wanda is not just depowering mutants she wiped out realities and destroyed universes because of what she did alot of people died not just mutants and she ot away with it . The phoenix only gave the mutants back their powers in the 616 universe, the people who died are still dead. The universes she destroyed are still gone she needs to be locked up or killed just because she feels bad doesn't change what she did . Her kill count makes Cyclops look like nothing



Question is. Will Mavel do anything? (Answer is: Nope)


----------



## sanx021 (Oct 10, 2012)

Finished reading consequences it was meh . Expected something better since Gillen was writing it Hope still needs to disappear


----------



## creative (Oct 10, 2012)

sanx021 said:


> The problem with wanda is not just depowering mutants she wiped out realities and destroyed universes because of what she did alot of people died not just mutants and she ot away with it . The phoenix only gave the mutants back their powers in the 616 universe, the people who died are still dead. The universes she destroyed are still gone she needs to be locked up or killed just because she feels bad doesn't change what she did . Her kill count makes Cyclops look like nothing



Meh. I'm still on the fence about wanda. she barely managing her shit before the house of m as her master died, Magneto being a monster just broke her. I think it's been said before as well that a majority of the mutants that became human preferred it for the most part since they couldn't properly control their powers anyways. 

don't get it twisted, what you, narutossss and other were saying ain't wrong. as one of the first avengers, scarlet witch pleading insanity and not being dropped from the avengers isn't fair at all. same should apply to namor. but at the end of the day, wanda was never right in her head. she really should just take some R & R and not be a superhero for a while but then again steve rogers is running the show and if it were up to him, worldbreaker hulk would be his right hand man if sin ever showed up again.


----------



## Cromer (Oct 10, 2012)

Anony34215 said:


> also can we talk about how my bb iron man is finally out of fraction's hands and into the blessed light of kieron gillen and he's doing young avengers tooa slfjsldfjs why do i only just notice these things



Kieron Gillen is the bees knees and all that, but Fraction's Iron Man was consistently one of the best comics coming out of Marvel not written by Rucka or Hickman.


----------



## Damaris (Oct 10, 2012)

yeah, i'm well aware that was the general view, but i always had my own problems with it. i skimmed issues from time to time but i stopped reading the run on a real level some time ago, and i'm glad the title's getting handed over to someone new.


----------



## Kanali (Oct 10, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> she was successfully rehabilitated.
> 
> so, uncanny avengers was pretty good...



Yeah, and now she tells mutants to their faces "You're still mad about that whole genocide thing? Seriously, you guys are such fucking killjoys, get over it". Rogue punching her in the face was the best thing that she's done in years.

Everyone except Rogue came off looking like a complete asshole in Uncanny Avengers. Except for Thor because he had like two lines. The story looks kinda promising though, although I'm disappointed that Remender couldn't have used some other random mutant/new mutant instead of sending poor Avalanche to his death.


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 10, 2012)

loooooool I'm the bit were they wake up peter.... "no god nooo. oh no uncle ben? NOOOOOOOO!!" HoM is good just for the mindfuck reaction.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 10, 2012)

Yeah Wanda's words in UA seemed pretty...odd. Like does Wanda REALLY not get how mutants would be not okay with their species ending?

It kind of reminded me of Morrison's approach to damian wayne, making him unlikable intentionally so that his arc would have more weight.

Havok was just hilarious though. His line about Jean Grey not being enough and him marching his X men out just seems like he's emotionally compromised to the point where his narrative of events is just wrong.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 10, 2012)

UA #1 left me cold. All the pieces are in place but the whole doesn't amount to anything more than a cog in the machine.

Also the whole enterprise feels like, oh you poor X-Men let us Avengers help you up because you can't do anything right and ends up coming off as really condescending.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Taleran said:


> Also the whole enterprise feels like, oh you poor X-Men let us Avengers help you up because you can't do anything right and ends up coming off as really condescending.


lol what. **


----------



## Taleran (Oct 10, 2012)

What is hard to understand about that?


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 10, 2012)

that if you ever try to help anyone else it's because you think they're incapable of doing anything on their own. so anyone who tries to do something positive for someone else is actually just being condescending


----------



## Taleran (Oct 10, 2012)

I didn't say that, the tone of the comic made it come across as condescending. Also from a Marvel branding perspective.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 10, 2012)

I don't see how anything in the comic made it condescending. I couldn't tell you from a branding perspective but thats totally irrelevant anyway


----------



## Hellion (Oct 10, 2012)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I'll never said this but, some one needs to kill this kids  he was my second favorite




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah but why him. He was a very unique and interesting character. But in X-books, people will die. I wonder if this is how people felt when kyle and yost joined new x-men


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 10, 2012)

Was wondering what the hell you guys were talking about and then I remembered that... other book came out today, too.

What's even funnier is that the deed was done by the worst X-villans ever. WTG, Aaron, you failure!


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Oct 10, 2012)

Hellion said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but why him. He was a very unique and interesting character. But in X-books, people will die. I wonder if this is how people felt when kyle and yost joined new x-men



*Spoiler*: __ 



actually I was just on CBR and I saw this  now if it is him it is a relief he is alive, but now they have him in a collar WTF, did he regressed to standard a brood because that is almost as bad as death, I hope he gets better, and I hope the big guns of the main char punch the hellfire club face-in


----------



## Hellion (Oct 10, 2012)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Was wondering what the hell you guys were talking about and then I remembered that... other book came out today, too.
> 
> What's even funnier is that the deed was done by the worst X-villans ever. WTG, Aaron, you failure!


Hey I like the new Hellfire club.


Blackfeather Dragon said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> actually I was just on CBR and I saw this  now if it is him it is a relief he is alive, but now they have him in a collar WTF, did he regressed to standard a brood because that is almost as bad as death, I hope he gets better, and I hope the big guns of the main char punch the hellfire club face-in



*Spoiler*: __ 




That would suck if he did. but from that drawing it also looks like Evan is going to chose to do the right thing


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 10, 2012)

Hellion said:


> Hey I like the new Hellfire club.


Considering your username, why am I not surprised?


----------



## Hellion (Oct 10, 2012)

Lol. Speaking of my name what has happened to Julian Keller.


----------



## creative (Oct 10, 2012)

Hellion said:


> Lol. Speaking of my name what has happened to Julian Keller.



Once upon a time, during a canceled X-23 solo, Laura and Julian killed the collector and saved the FF kids. Despite the victory, Laura told Julian she was done with him.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm with Tal on this one, AU wasn't very good.

Even Cassaday's art, which I adore, felt a bit uneven at places.  I mean it was ok overall but it felt rushed and haphazard and it was just really not a lot of fun to read outside of a few pages. 

I feel even more burned seeing as how I payed $4 for it. :|

but who am I kidding I'll buy issue 2 in hopes of an improvement and more Cassaday art.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 10, 2012)

a creative color said:


> Once upon a time, during a canceled X-23 solo, Laura and Julian killed the collector and saved the FF kids. Despite the victory, Laura told Julian she was done with him.



 thats how i feel


----------



## shit (Oct 10, 2012)

parallax, you're the only one still bitching about $4 for comics


----------



## Parallax (Oct 10, 2012)

yes cause I actually pay for them 

if I'm paying that much I wanna get my money's worth.  I certainly don't complain about Batman do I?


----------



## shit (Oct 10, 2012)

I don't really follow the batman thread very much

also I pay for every comic I read


----------



## Hellion (Oct 10, 2012)

to be cliche. I buy the ones that I like.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 10, 2012)

Hellion said:


> Lol. Speaking of my name what has happened to Julian Keller.


Man, I wish all of the New X-Men were doing something more than being wallpaper at Bitcherine's fake school.


----------



## Kanali (Oct 10, 2012)

New art for the new Uncanny X-Force 


Gotta say, it looks amazing. Bishop looks supremely badass and Psylocke finally has an outfit that makes sense for a ninja as opposed to her hyper-thong. And thank god for Mohawk Storm. 

I had my doubts about this series but its looking better and better.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Oct 10, 2012)

Hellion said:


> Hey I like the new Hellfire club.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


I hate them now 

*Spoiler*: __ 



I know , anyways I hope he gets better but for the looks of it it won't be any time soon, as well as the kid gladiator come back because this is about a trip to the savage land and the next one is about the circus of evil


----------



## shit (Oct 10, 2012)

who's the genderswap fantomex?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 10, 2012)

Kanali said:


> New art for the new Uncanny X-Force
> 
> 
> Gotta say, it looks amazing. Bishop looks supremely badass and Psylocke finally has an outfit that makes sense for a ninja as opposed to her hyper-thong. And thank god for Mohawk Storm.
> ...


Still find the collection of characters... odd. Wonder what makes Storm want to finally join an X-Force? Definitely a title to check out, though.


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 10, 2012)

just pirated issue 18 of watxm.... war bird is still being a hoe bag.

*Spoiler*: __ 



quire actually got pussy  
hellfire kids killed broooooo!!! I liked him alot
I really miss bachalo on this book


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 10, 2012)

Ugh... read both UA and Consequences just now. Gillen kinda disappointed me with not doing any research on Wakanda's isolationist stuff and Failverine's line at the end was cringe-worthy(Scott should've asked him how his kids are doing  ). 

UA was... something. Are the Avengers just going to be massive dicks moving forward because outside of Thor literally being nothing but wallpaper, every single member of this "team" were such pricks that I just wanted to see them all stabbed in the throat and left for dead. The last page was pretty groan-worthy. I know it's Remander's thing to be the "gore guy", but c'mon now...


----------



## Hellion (Oct 10, 2012)

Narutossss said:


> just pirated issue 18 of watxm.... war bird is still being a hoe bag.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Well in the flash forward with Deathloc? it shows Idie with QQ fighting against ApocaEvan.


----------



## creative (Oct 10, 2012)

Hellion said:


> thats how i feel



I think it's kinda bummy that X broke up with Hellion since she develops more as a character with him then in any of her ongoings and mini's. but I guess if they were still together, marvel would try to shoe-horn a way to get Hellion killed to make X more angsty.


Oh, and I read secret avengers today as well as red she-hulk. yeah, hickman has his work cut-out for him, secret avengers is the best avengers book period right now.


----------



## Es (Oct 10, 2012)

Uncanny Avengers was good


----------



## creative (Oct 10, 2012)

...holy shit the Wasp just came back to life in Bedisvengers.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 10, 2012)

I think the part where havok puts Roger's cock all the way in his mouth was pretty good


----------



## Es (Oct 10, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> I think the part where havok puts Roger's cock all the way in his mouth was pretty good


Don't be that guy Ban

Red Skull stealing Charles's brain was the highlight


----------



## Damaris (Oct 10, 2012)

Definitely my favorite part of the book.


----------



## creative (Oct 10, 2012)

I can get behind uncanny avengers but I can tell almost immediately it's not going to be as strong as secret avengers, venom, or event one of Rick's all time best, Fear Agent.

despite that, Rogue telling Wanda to kick rocks was glorious.

Ban you should read "Muh Phoenix".


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 10, 2012)

I still think it was a pretty good start.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 10, 2012)

How the hell am I going to get Deadpool on Avengers Alliance


----------



## Blinky (Oct 10, 2012)

Wonder if Cassaday will stay on past 3 issues.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 10, 2012)

I honestly dont care too much for his art


----------



## Parallax (Oct 11, 2012)

He will

he's actually one of the fastest artists in the industry.  He just happened to spend a majority of his career with writers who were really slow


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 11, 2012)

I don't totally love his exact style but he is a good artist. His characters are never stilted, his layouts are simple and effective, etc etc.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm a huge fan

I'll pretty much buy whatever he's drawing.  Hence why I'll be getting issue 2 for sure.

also I couldn't take that Xavier funeral seriously cause he dies like once a year and at this point it's like come on man.


----------



## Es (Oct 11, 2012)

They've taken out his brain on panel and I still don't think it's gonna last


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 11, 2012)

same. it'll probably last more than five minutes this time but still


----------



## Blinky (Oct 11, 2012)

Parallax said:


> He will
> 
> he's actually one of the fastest artists in the industry.  He just happened to spend a majority of his career with writers who were really slow



Huh 

I always assumed it was him since most guys with art like that tend to be pretty slow. Good news then. 

EDIT: Considering that Xavier hasn't been relevant for the last forever his death SHOULD last this time but comics whatever.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 11, 2012)

banhammer: 



I think it was made specifically for you.


----------



## creative (Oct 11, 2012)

Who exactly is that girl with the star?


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 11, 2012)

Looks like O'Malley drew that.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 11, 2012)

typhoon72 said:


> Looks like O'Malley drew that.



you think? 

and its America Chavez


----------



## Hellion (Oct 11, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> same. it'll probably last more than five minutes this time but still



People said that about Jean 10 years ago and she is still dead.


----------



## Damaris (Oct 11, 2012)

hopefully this death will go the same way...


----------



## Kanali (Oct 11, 2012)

Chuck does more for the comics dead than alive, just like Cap did before they brought him back.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 11, 2012)

So can we talk about the hilarious preview to All New X Men?

Beast grabs the O5 because only young scott can prevent old scott from committing *mutant genocide!*

/wish I was kidding


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 11, 2012)

Wheres the preview?


----------



## Kanali (Oct 11, 2012)

Beast is a whiny bitch so when he says "mutant genocide" I'm assuming it means that Cyclops is saving mutantkind again.


----------



## creative (Oct 11, 2012)

Peter Parker will not be spider-man after issue #700. If it's Miles though I will genuinely rage with the fury of ten thousand exploding suns.


----------



## Es (Oct 11, 2012)

TomBrevoort said:
			
		

> I think irresponsible scientist is pushing it a bit here. Tony is definitely responsible for splitting the Phoenix and inadvertently creating the Phoenix Five. But that's certainly preferable to the Earth and humanity being burned away by cosmic fire.



Bureaucratic fool


----------



## Kanali (Oct 11, 2012)

a creative color said:


> Peter Parker will not be spider-man after issue #700. If it's Miles though I will genuinely rage with the fury of ten thousand exploding suns.



Wait what? That sucks. I pray to all the gods of the pantheon that Slott is kidding about the "retractable claws" thing. With Marvel you never know.


----------



## Kanali (Oct 11, 2012)

Es said:


> Bureaucratic fool



Wow, what a dumbass. Firing a big lazer canon at the omniversal force of death and rebirth isn't irresponsible? I don't think Brevoort knows what that word means or he's just full of shit because he wants to make his precious Avengers look good after the writers made a massive mess of their Avengers wankfest.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 11, 2012)

Kanali said:


> Wait what? That sucks. I pray to all the gods of the pantheon that Slott is kidding about the "retractable claws" thing. With Marvel you never know.





:/// 

more like, with Slott you never know. his ideas are very inconsistent in quality. I'm pretty skeptical of the Peter Parker thing though. There's no one else with the powers, and the costume is basically the same as the current one, except 'aggressive'. I think its more likely Peter gives up his secret ID or something.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 11, 2012)

Kanali said:


> Beast is a whiny bitch so when he says "mutant genocide" I'm assuming it means that Cyclops is saving mutantkind again.



Personally I love that his last ditch plan is that young scott can convince old scott.

Can anyone honestly say that their younger self could really convince them of anything? I dunno about Scotty, but I wouldn't take crap from my younger self. And honestly the moment he started pissing me off I'd just call him out on all of my former insecurities.

I mean can you imagine the kind of ammo old scott has on young scott? He could probably reduce him to tears in under a minute.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 11, 2012)

... is there any way we can trade Bendis over to Iron Man and get Gillen back? Pretty PLEASE?


----------



## Es (Oct 11, 2012)

You poor bastards. KG is what got me into the X-Books.

Posted in Brevoort's forumspring about Arena. Expect maximum luz from the response

Oh wait he's just ignoring me :heston


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 11, 2012)

I don't disagree with brevoort about iron man. The type of person who goes 'omg Tony is clearly irresponsible  its all his fault!' just annoys the fuck out of me. They're just looking for any reason to bitch. Move on already.


----------



## sanx021 (Oct 11, 2012)

Can't wait to see the rest of this scene


----------



## Kanali (Oct 11, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> I don't disagree with brevoort about iron man. The type of person who goes 'omg Tony is clearly irresponsible  its all his fault!' just annoys the fuck out of me. They're just looking for any reason to bitch. Move on already.



It IS his fault, is it wrong of the fans to expect one of the smartest men on Earth to have more sense than to shoot a giant lazer at the omniversal force of death and rebirth so he can kill it? But you're right, its time to move on from that shitfest. 

Now that I think about it, the new Spider-Man might be Kane (the current Scarlet Spider). He's got retractable claws in his suit, he's a clone of Pete and he's always fucking pissed which goes with the "more aggressive" thing.


----------



## Es (Oct 11, 2012)

Wonder what kind of self righteous tripe Logan's gonna push

It would be hilarious if Scott knew about the bulshit about him formerly being in charge of Weapon X 

Or was that a lie?


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 11, 2012)

Kanali said:


> It IS his fault, is it wrong of the fans to expect one of the smartest men on Earth to have more sense than to shoot a giant lazer at the omniversal force of death and rebirth so he can kill it? But you're right, its time to move on from that shitfest.
> 
> Now that I think about it, the new Spider-Man might be Kane (the current Scarlet Spider). He's got retractable claws in his suit and he's always fucking pissed which goes with the "more aggressive" thing.



only if you think he believes in omniversal forces that are necessary for the universe to live, which I think is pretty silly in the first place.


----------



## Kanali (Oct 11, 2012)

Es said:


> Wonder what kind of self righteous tripe Logan's gonna push
> 
> It would be hilarious if Scott knew about the bulshit about him formerly being in charge of Weapon X
> 
> Or was that a lie?



That will never ever be mentioned again. Just like him being the founder of the X-Men. I don't understand why writers are so obsessed with delving into Logan's history with Weapon X. We've had enough stories about it.

Besides, Scott knows enough about Logan's dirty business to be able to laugh off any rant he delivers.


----------



## Kanali (Oct 11, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> only if you think he believes in omniversal forces that are necessary for the universe to live, which I think is pretty silly in the first place.



I agree, but its the truth. He's seen a lot of crazy shit like that, I don't think its a stretch that he'd believe its vital for the survival of the Universe if he knew jack squat about it or spoke to any X-Man for 5 minutes to learn of it. Like maybe the former host of it that lives 5 minutes from Avengers Tower. 

He's personally met a giant that eats planets to preserve Universal order. A genius like him should have asked around a bit before bringing out the lazer canon.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 11, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> only if you think he believes in omniversal forces that are necessary for the universe to live, which I think is pretty silly in the first place.



hasn't that been shown to be the case in the Marvel U though


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 11, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> I don't disagree with brevoort about iron man. The type of person who goes 'omg Tony is clearly irresponsible  its all his fault!' just annoys the fuck out of me. They're just looking for any reason to bitch. Move on already.



I think its ridiculous to say its all his fault, as it was a crazy situation with the fate of the world at stake.

However its equally ridiculous that in all the discussion about how terrible cyclops is, the fact that he had no part in becoming a phoenix host has only been brought up once.

It's only been brought up by Reed in that NA issue right?


----------



## Kanali (Oct 11, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I think its ridiculous to say its all his fault, as it was a crazy situation with the fate of the world at stake.
> 
> However its equally ridiculous that in all the discussion about how terrible cyclops is, the fact that he had no part in becoming a phoenix host has only been brought up once.
> 
> It's only been brought up by Reed in that NA issue right?



Yup, Reed tells them that its because of Tony (or rather he throws him a bone and commends him for breaking it down into controllable pieces), that maybe they're so pissed because they're useless now and that they should stop poking the dragon.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 11, 2012)

Logan waiting on Scott's cell to say "Killed anyone today"


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 11, 2012)

Not as awesome as Logan going "Wakanda had open arms like no one"


Wut?

Wakanda won't give the cure for cancer to the white man because "he's a jerk"!

And then  he pops his penis metaphor claws at the mere mention of the name Scott Summers


----------



## Es (Oct 11, 2012)

They meant for Mutants

Also wasn't the reason for not giving a cure is that they perceived a potential risk in handing it out?


----------



## shit (Oct 11, 2012)

Rep Petes and pretend you're repping gillen for making awesome happen


----------



## Es (Oct 11, 2012)

I remember the Football game in Academy yesterday and it reminds me. What did this book do to the editors to get the characters plucked out to be slaughtered?


----------



## creative (Oct 11, 2012)

Es said:


> I remember the Football game in Academy yesterday and it reminds me. What did this book do to the editors to get the characters plucked out to be slaughtered?



Avengers academy had shit sales. Despite that, I wish hope and the lights were also in arena. Everyone that wasn't primal should die if you ask me.


----------



## shit (Oct 11, 2012)

Academy lasted longer than thought


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 11, 2012)

Kanali said:


> Wait what? That sucks. I pray to all the gods of the pantheon that Slott is kidding about the "retractable claws" thing. With Marvel you never know.





Petes12 said:


> :///
> 
> more like, with Slott you never know. his ideas are very inconsistent in quality. I'm pretty skeptical of the Peter Parker thing though. There's no one else with the powers, and the costume is basically the same as the current one, except 'aggressive'. I think its more likely Peter gives up his secret ID or something.



Retractable claws... aggressive... Have they said if Scarlet Spider being canceled? 'Cause it might be Kaine in the suit, then. The retractable claws might be the stinger from The Other powers.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 11, 2012)

they seem to be built into the suit. the suit's design is another reason i think its still peter. slott loves that 'peter is a super genuis with action figure costumes' stuff.


shit said:


> Rep Petes and pretend you're repping gillen for making awesome happen



yes do it.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 12, 2012)

In before the new spidey is a dimensionaly displaced Miguel O'Hara or something else weird


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## Banhammer (Oct 12, 2012)

Oh God, are those Tabi boots?


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Oct 12, 2012)

some console tunings


----------



## Kanali (Oct 12, 2012)

Bergelmir said:


> Retractable claws... aggressive... Have they said if Scarlet Spider being canceled? 'Cause it might be Kaine in the suit, then. The retractable claws might be the stinger from The Other powers.



Thats what I was thinking, it makes the most sense.


----------



## creative (Oct 12, 2012)

Kanali said:


> Thats what I was thinking, it makes the most sense.



why would they cancel scarlet spider so soon? his cross-over event with venom featuring carnage has barely started.


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 12, 2012)

Wait, hold on. I just looked at that sketch again. The retractable claws are coming out of the tips of his fingers, and from his big toe. They're like small hooks(maybe thats how this guy 'sticks' to the walls). Now that I've noticed them, they just look stupid. I don't think thats Kaine.

Another clone perhaps? The Jackal _has_ popped up again...


----------



## Death Certificate (Oct 12, 2012)

Lee-Sensei said:


> some console tunings








a creative color said:


> why would they cancel scarlet spider so soon? his cross-over event with venom featuring carnage has barely started.



This whole thing kinda reminds of what they did with Ben Reilly taking over as spider-man.


----------



## Kanali (Oct 12, 2012)

a creative color said:


> why would they cancel scarlet spider so soon? his cross-over event with venom featuring carnage has barely started.



And Superior Spider-Man is launching in like January. Thats like 3 more months, plenty of time to wrap up Minimum Carnage.


----------



## creative (Oct 12, 2012)

These past 3-5months scarlet spider has sold well around 30k. Guess it's not kain.


----------



## shit (Oct 12, 2012)

my guess is a new mutant


----------



## Death Certificate (Oct 12, 2012)

Small preview of Superior Spiderman


So it's Spider-man fighting against Speed Demon, Shocker, Big Wheel, Boomerang and the beetle.


----------



## Kanali (Oct 12, 2012)

a creative color said:


> These past 3-5months scarlet spider has sold well around 30k. Guess it's not kain.



Uncanny X-Men is their highest selling book and they're canning that. You never know with Marvel.


----------



## creative (Oct 12, 2012)

Kanali said:


> Uncanny X-Men is their highest selling book and they're canning that. You never know with Marvel.



more like feeding Bendis like he has a god complex. I share your concern though, the idea of all new x-men is at the very least interesting. but after viewing the previews...


----------



## Es (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## creative (Oct 12, 2012)

It's time for Tom to stop posting.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm more annoyed by the other guy saying "grimdark" 

I fucking hate that phrase. 

EDIT: He's probably technically not good or whatever but I really like Ryan Stegman and I can't place why.


----------



## Es (Oct 12, 2012)

Blinky said:


> I'm more annoyed by the other guy saying "grimdark"
> 
> I fucking hate that phrase.
> 
> EDIT: He's probably technically not good or whatever but I really like Ryan Stegman and I can't place why.


That would be I

Blame 40K for coining the phrase


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## Es (Oct 12, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> once again I am confused about why you're mad at brevoort.


>Complain about comic all about kid heroes killing heroes where the writer says lots of people will die 

>Get told that your assuming


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 12, 2012)

you are assuming. they compared the book to hunger games, which i wouldn't exactly call grimdark. but more importantly it was a really loaded question that you knew couldn't possibly be answered in a way that satisfied you. its not like brevoort was going to say 'you're right this book is gonna suck balls'


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 12, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> you are assuming. they compared the book to hunger games, which i wouldn't exactly call grimdark. but more importantly it was a really loaded question that you knew couldn't possibly be answered in a way that satisfied you. its not like brevoort was going to say 'you're right this book is gonna suck balls'



I agree that it was a loaded question, but If I was brevoort I would have (politely) just said that marvel tries to create their books to appeal to a variety of audiences, that every book can't be for everybody, and then probably recommend young avengers.

I think its better to be honest and say "well maybe this isn't for you, here's something that is" than to dodge the question. Avengers Arena looks to be a somewhat dark/serious book, and the fact that there is real consequences including death for the characters should be a positive (which is how the creative team is playing it) not something to try to maneuver around.


----------



## Es (Oct 12, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> you are assuming. they compared the book to hunger games, which i wouldn't exactly call grimdark. but more importantly it was a really loaded question that you knew couldn't possibly be answered in a way that satisfied you. its not like brevoort was going to say 'you're right this book is gonna suck balls'



>Has read writer interviews
>Not encouraged in the least


----------



## Blinky (Oct 12, 2012)

This isn't a chan board btw so you don't need to quote with ">"


----------



## Es (Oct 12, 2012)

It's fun though


----------



## Blinky (Oct 12, 2012)

For some reason it really annoys me.


----------



## Death Certificate (Oct 12, 2012)

Now slott is just fucking with us at this point.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 12, 2012)

maybe it really isnt peter, that guy looks like hes engaging in sexual assault


----------



## creative (Oct 12, 2012)

Can't rape the willing.


----------



## Kanali (Oct 12, 2012)

a creative color said:


> Can't rape the willing.



Mary Jane does have a Spider-Man fetisch.


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 12, 2012)

Kanali said:


> Mary Jane does have a Spider-Man fetisch.



nothing compared to your cyclops fetish


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 12, 2012)

begging for a negging


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 12, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> begging for a negging


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 12, 2012)

Uncanny 20 preview: 

Did anyone read that last panel in Liquid Snake's voice?  It seems fitting after the reveal of how Magik manipulated Piotr.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 13, 2012)

Well we at least we know the new Spiderman is white so there won't be the same racist backlash like with Ultimate Spidey.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 13, 2012)

How do you know he's not a light-skinned Black guy?


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 13, 2012)

The Neew Secret Avenger relauch cover looks great. Noticedthere is a file on Budapest on the cover too. Nice nod to the movie.


----------



## Kanali (Oct 13, 2012)

Narutossss said:


> nothing compared to your cyclops fetish



Sure isn't, I get excited at the sight of a good character. Thats why Wolverine and Cap do nothing for me.


----------



## creative (Oct 13, 2012)

LIL_M0 said:


> How do you know he's not a light-skinned Black guy?



could be spanish. haven't seen Miguel O'Hara in a while either...


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 13, 2012)

Es said:


> It's fun though





Blinky said:


> For some reason it really annoys me.



I think it loses all its charm when you take it outside 4chan, like any number of 4chan things, but that's me.

Daredevil: End of Days looks... interesting.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 13, 2012)

Yeah, I can totally relate ah, hum, the way the scarlet witch got punched in the face.
I punched someone in the face once


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 13, 2012)

So they get rid of Peter Parker spiderman in Ultimates Universe. No big deal we still have 616 spiderman....oh wait... I said it loudly then and I'll say it now FUCK YOU MARVEL.


----------



## Kanali (Oct 13, 2012)

So Iron Man is on the new Guardians of the Galaxy. How the fuck does he find the time to be an Avenger, have solo adventures and fight crime in a distant Galaxy? He must have been taking classes from Logan.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 13, 2012)

it's a comic book who cares about stuff like that


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 13, 2012)

I don't care about Stark Spam, but I am crossed that of all the super heroes that would benefit from an internship in Space, Tony is the one doing it


----------



## Kanali (Oct 13, 2012)

So now that Thanos, Drax, Black Bolt and Starlord are back, I'm just waiting for Vulcan. I asked Hickman if he'd consider making Vulcan an Illuminati villain and he said sure but who knows. 

At least GotG Iron Man's armour looks badass. Much cooler than the new Avengers/Iron Man one.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 13, 2012)

you forgot Nova. He's back to. A nova at least


----------



## Kanali (Oct 13, 2012)

Yeah but it doesn't count unless its Richard Rider, there's lots of nova's out there. The Nova Force shouldn't exist without Rich though so there's a fair chance he's back too.


----------



## Scarecrow Red (Oct 13, 2012)

Holy shit, Rocket Raccoon looks like one of those characters coming from a campy 90's action cartoon show.


----------



## creative (Oct 13, 2012)

Scarecrow Red said:


> Holy shit, Rocket Raccoon looks like one of those characters coming from a campy 90's action cartoon show.


always loved that look about him. although it sucks I will never see him in his old green goggles unless I pay 15$ for the MVC3 DLC pack.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 14, 2012)

I didn't know McNiven was drawing the series.  So he'll be on for 3 issues with promises to come back only to never return then?


----------



## Es (Oct 14, 2012)

>Seth Green as Rick Jones

Do want


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 14, 2012)

Huh, so Groot has been cyborgified. I wonder if he'll be like that in the film.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 14, 2012)

Haha, Whedon is such a lobbyist


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 14, 2012)

You know I'd actually want to read Arena if it was an Elseworlds story instead of being set in the primary continuity


----------



## Es (Oct 14, 2012)

Same            .


----------



## shit (Oct 14, 2012)

right in the feels

thank breevort that finesse was spared this title


----------



## Kanali (Oct 14, 2012)

Never liked Hazmat. Gut her X-23. Gut her good.


----------



## shit (Oct 14, 2012)

more terrible opinions from kanali


----------



## Kanali (Oct 14, 2012)

Be mad at Hopeless for killing her. I guess he though that gutting the most annoying character in Avengers Academy first would make people like this book.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 14, 2012)

hazmat gets the adamantium parachute?
Damn
I'm sorry Shit


----------



## shit (Oct 14, 2012)

the vapor bitch was obvs the most annoying one
followed by reptil
followed by the queer
followed by hazmat

any fool could see this


----------



## Kanali (Oct 14, 2012)

She looked so horrified, I almost kinda felt bad for her.

Gas-Girl or whatever her name is was harmless. She wasn't annoying, she wasn't anything. She just existed.

Reptil was okay. He never really annoyed me.

I'll give you the gay docuhebag though, that guy fucking sucked. I hope Hazmat melts his face off before she dies.


----------



## shit (Oct 14, 2012)

did you read the book past the first couple issues?

cuz it sounds like you didn't


----------



## Kanali (Oct 14, 2012)

I've read every issue but the latest two or something. Hazmat didn't get better, Douche-Man got a lot worse.


----------



## shit (Oct 14, 2012)

yes, turning gay did nothing for him

rainbow dyke was just as bad

reptil is such a pathetic push over

mist bitch hogged the spotlight and then backstabbed everyone

hazmat and metal guy were the only ones that got anything positive out of the whole avengers academy experience


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 14, 2012)

I don't see what so bad about Hazmat, yes she's angsty but you'd be upset to if you could never touch anybody else again

Striker and Veil are the ones that deserve to die


----------



## shit (Oct 14, 2012)

maybe she's not dead

think of how many sniktbub swipes cyclops has tanked


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 14, 2012)

I would mostly agree with Shit's list of annoying guys

Hazmat wasn't actually annoying, I mean, the only criticism you can throw at her is failure to distance herself from characters like Static, Hisako, Jubilee, and if you want to go non asian, then Rogue, and I don't know what else


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 14, 2012)

Fuck Retpil and fuck the electricity homo and fuck vapor girl


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 14, 2012)

Fuck White Tiger too though. She's way more annoying than Hazmat


----------



## shit (Oct 14, 2012)

yeah fuck reptil

I'd rather they all died (except finesse) at once than this, cuz all this is going to do is make me hate the survivors

like x-23, fuck her, she's dead to me now

edit: lol I forgot about white tiger, she was so pointless


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 14, 2012)

Laura is probably just suffering from Wolverine-itus
She's still got enough goodwill from New X-Men to make me care.
Is Mercury in Arena?


----------



## Es (Oct 14, 2012)

I take it no one else cared about Juston then

I really hope I'm not the only one who's read the Sentinel mini series


----------



## shit (Oct 14, 2012)

not rly

I never heard of him before academy


----------



## Es (Oct 14, 2012)

It was legit though

He basically did what anyone who hated highschool would do with a giant robot. Use it to fuck with the guys who bullied him, have it pretend to attack the school play hero and get bitches  

It sort of bites him in the ass later when the CSA catches on, and when he discovers what Sentinels are supposed to do


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 14, 2012)

thoughts?


----------



## Es (Oct 14, 2012)

Posted it already


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 14, 2012)

ninja'd fuck and I checked some back pages too.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 14, 2012)

jouston I liked, despite the inane AvsX story arc it spawned


----------



## Es (Oct 14, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> jouston I liked, despite the inane AvsX story arc it spawned



:uvanod              .


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 14, 2012)

shit said:


> edit: lol I forgot about white tiger, she was so pointless



Why would you even have a Black Panther if you're just gonna have a White Tiger running around?


----------



## Es (Oct 14, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> Why would you even have a Black Panther if you're just gonna have a White Tiger running around?



Try telling that to Kasper

He goes from ersatz Black Panther to White Tiger


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 14, 2012)

Can't they just have a Dora Milaje then?

Good Lord, the cancer that is Ultimate Spiderman cartoon will never end

Be it Kid Nova, White Tiger, or whatever long it will be until Danny Rand is a groovy surfer.


I mean it isn't even an Ersatz, it's just a pallet swap


----------



## Es (Oct 14, 2012)

Wakanada has White Wolf too :hayato


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 14, 2012)

I just count myself happy Loeb is yet to make up a Red Panther


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 14, 2012)

Though he did have Captain Ubermensh play Black Panther for a while there in Ultimates


----------



## Es (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm offended you would imply Priest as anywhere near Loebs level


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 14, 2012)

Loeb doesn't have to make more Red characters...Way is doing it for him with Red Leader is Thunderbolts


----------



## Es (Oct 14, 2012)

Emperor Joker said:


> Loeb doesn't have to make more Red characters...Way is doing it for him with Red Leader is Thunderbolts



Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## creative (Oct 14, 2012)

christ. I used to love Rulk. what the fuck marvel?


----------



## Kanali (Oct 15, 2012)

shit said:


> hazmat and metal guy were the only ones that got anything positive out of the whole avengers academy experience



Thats true, everyone else were just as useless when they quit as when they started.



Emperor Joker said:


> I don't see what so bad about Hazmat, yes she's angsty but you'd be upset to if you could never touch anybody else again



I agree, but the fact that there's a giant skeleton guy that can't physically feel anything or whatever right next to her who maintains a cheerful attitude makes it weird. And she can touch people when she's around Leech or other power-dampeners. She's basically Rogue except angrier and bitchier. I'll admit that I barely remember anything from Avengers Academy so I might just be blanking on all her good moments.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 15, 2012)

Well, you are, in case you were wondering.

Hazmat had some very decent moments, and geniune "Oh shit, she just went and dropped the hell out of that shoe" times


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 15, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> Laura is probably just suffering from Wolverine-itus
> She's still got enough goodwill from New X-Men to make me care.
> Is Mercury in Arena?



Are any new X men in arena? Part of me hopes so, because exposure. Part of me not so much, because death.


----------



## Kanali (Oct 15, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Are any new X men in arena? Part of me hopes so, because exposure. Part of me not so much, because death.



Nope.

10char


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 15, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Are any new X men in arena? Part of me hopes so, because exposure. Part of me not so much, because death.



Nope just the Acadamy kids, some Runaways a couple new characters and Darkhawk


----------



## Kanali (Oct 15, 2012)

If there's any character I hope dies in Avengers Arena its Darkhawk. I'll admit I've only read him in the War of Kings tie-in but he was such a dumb, whiny bitch that if anyone deserves to die its him. I wonder how he made it back to Earth though, last I checked he was wanted by the Shi'ar and stuck on a Shi'ar world.


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 15, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> I just count myself happy Loeb is yet to make up a Red Panther



:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl sounds like just the kinda shit he'd do


----------



## creative (Oct 15, 2012)

Goddammit. Mettle was the only reason I read Avengers academy when their wasn't any tigraxant-man action going on.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 15, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Are any new X men in arena? Part of me hopes so, because exposure. Part of me not so much, because death.



does x-23 count


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 15, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> does x-23 count



lol of course not.

Kidding, I liked her enough in her solo, but I'd rather see Surge any day.


----------



## Es (Oct 15, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> lol of course not.
> 
> Kidding, I liked her enough in her solo, but I'd rather see Surge any day.



                               .


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm surprised Hellion isn't on Arena. Seems like the thing that would be right up his alley


----------



## creative (Oct 15, 2012)

I will never understand the love you people have for surge.  Pixie is where it's at.


----------



## shit (Oct 15, 2012)

I never liked the new x-men

I hate pixie the most but that's just cuz she's gotten the most exposure


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 15, 2012)

a creative color said:


> I will never understand the love you people have for surge.  Pixie is where it's at.



Other people love Surge? 

But I'm honestly glad they aren't in Arena, no doubt they'd be fodder. I would like to see the New X Men kids, especially now that they're all no longer allowed to be X men. You'd think they'd be annoyed at that.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm a sheep regarding pixie.
I either hate or love her depending on what everyone else thinks about her, because she's gotten so much weird as fuck exposure from weird as fuck authors and stories that I can't make up my mind about her


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Oct 16, 2012)

Just gonna leave this here...



The real reasons behind "Avengers versus X-Men"...


----------



## Es (Oct 16, 2012)

Seen it            .


----------



## Kanali (Oct 16, 2012)

shit said:


> I never liked the new x-men
> 
> I hate pixie the most but that's just cuz she's gotten the most exposure



This. I really don't get why people like her.


----------



## creative (Oct 16, 2012)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> Just gonna leave this here...
> 
> 
> 
> The real reasons behind "Avengers versus X-Men"...



Freaking adorable. Squirrelgirl would lolstomp pixie.


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 16, 2012)

who the fuck is pixie?


----------



## shit (Oct 16, 2012)

last VS issue (where that's from) is the best one

gillen writes hope punching wanda in the face

as many times as wanda's got slapped around in the past month, I think marvel's trying to satiate you wanda haters in the most awkward way possible


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 16, 2012)

NO MORE NOSE


Hope Summer is Level 16 in Insubordination


----------



## creative (Oct 16, 2012)

Cheap blows to the face?

Hope clearly learned more from Cyclops than from iron fist.

Damned avengers.


----------



## Es (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## Parallax (Oct 17, 2012)

New solicitations for Marvel are out.  I'm really intersted in picking up Hickman's Avengers especially since it seems they will be stand alone stories which is always nice.  Bendis' X Men stuff seems groan worthy and no thanks to the new X-Force.  I'll pick up FF cause of Allred for sure.  

I wonder how long till some of these series get rebooted again


----------



## Blinky (Oct 17, 2012)

I really like Allred but I don't care for Fraction and since FF is derivative of Fantastic Four I don't think I'll touch it.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Oct 17, 2012)

Narutossss said:


> who the fuck is pixie?



)


----------



## shit (Oct 17, 2012)

fraction is still my (hickman, remender, parker, david, gillen, rucka...) seventh or so favorite current marvel writer


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 17, 2012)

shit said:


> fraction is still my (hickman, remender, parker, david, gillen, rucka...) seventh or so favorite current marvel writer



Allred definitely helps, but I do plan on giving Fraction a shot. I think he's a great writer, he just has a niche. Marvel kind of put him on everything for a bit, and it didn't really work out like they thought.


----------



## shit (Oct 17, 2012)

worked out better than bunn


----------



## shit (Oct 17, 2012)

that said, I like ennis more than fraction as well

nick fury max is about the most easily enjoyable thing I've experienced in comic form


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 17, 2012)

Since y'all were talking about the NXM, I gotta Make my obligatory: "Rockslide is the best New X-men and should Graduate to Full X-men Status" remark


----------



## shit (Oct 17, 2012)

remember when wells was on new mutants and it was way better than new x-men ever was?

I do


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 17, 2012)

shit said:


> remember when wells was on new mutants and it was way better than new x-men ever was?
> 
> I do



I don't remember it because it  Never happened. 

What I do remember How NXM Was the most important X-book before Messiah complex, while Adjectivless and Uncanny were stuck in pointless mediocrity, and Astonishing  was completely irrelevant  to the main X-men universe because of the nature of Astonishing titles.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 17, 2012)

while were on the subject what the hell happened to 0-day?


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 18, 2012)

Hawkeye proves without a doubt Fraction can still write. It's, maybe x-force aside, Marvel's best book. It puts Daredevil to shame at its own game.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 18, 2012)

not like DD had much game to begin with :x


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 18, 2012)

Well DD had, and I guess probably still has, very good art. But Aja is better and Fraction's putting Waid to shame


----------



## Parallax (Oct 18, 2012)

I will agree that at the start DD had some amazing art.

I'm liking Hawkeye too.  It seems when Fraction is left alone to play around with one title that's not tied to any silly events or status quo changes we get a good title so I'll definitely be getting FF on that basis as well.


----------



## creative (Oct 18, 2012)

Parallax said:


> I will agree that at the start DD had some amazing art.
> 
> I'm liking Hawkeye too.  It seems when Fraction is left alone to *play around with one title that's not tied to any silly events or status quo changes* we get a good title so I'll definitely be getting FF on that basis as well.



that could be said for any comic really. artist need creative space and time to make awesome happen. even odd over-looked books like thunderbolts and hulk ended up in editorial as an honorable mention or fav pull of 2011 on any reputable comic site for sticking to it's guns and avoiding shitty events like the plague.

also, I hate fracttion's hawkeye and avoid it like the plague, but I'm grossly in love with his defenders. come at be bro .


----------



## Cromer (Oct 18, 2012)

At times it seems I'm the only one here still enjoying Daredevil. Meh. Anyway, what news with Marvel NOW these days. Any good?


----------



## Blinky (Oct 18, 2012)

Why do I hate Fraction yet love Hawkeye. 

It's not even just the art (which is awesome) he seems to have a really good handle on what he's doing for once.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm not too crazy about Hawkeye

Maybe if I wait a couple of issues and read it in one sitting.


----------



## shit (Oct 18, 2012)

Hawkeye, Iron Man, and Defenders are all acclaimed titles that prove Fraction is above reproach

DD has become stagnant since the SUPER IMPT DATA THINGY arc didn't lead anywhere worth going

Waid is a good writer issue to issue, but he's just not very creative, he needs someone feeding him original ideas it seems like


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 18, 2012)

I think the reason I got bored with daredevil was more to do with the dialogue, and some of the, I dunno, campier bits. Like the kids stuck out in the snow issue.


----------



## creative (Oct 18, 2012)

Cromer said:


> At times it seems I'm the only one here still enjoying Daredevil. Meh. Anyway, what news with Marvel NOW these days. Any good?



The preview was okay. The only two books that promise to be worth a fuck from point one now is secret avengers in Budapest, and the young avengers looking to kill wiccan.

If you ask me, now would be a great time to pick up the ultimate marvel books.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 18, 2012)

shit said:


> worked out better than bunn



Bunn isn't a niche writer though, just a bad one. 



shit said:


> Hawkeye, Iron Man, and Defenders are all acclaimed titles that prove Fraction is above reproach
> 
> DD has become stagnant since the SUPER IMPT DATA THINGY arc didn't lead anywhere worth going
> 
> Waid is a good writer issue to issue, but he's just not very creative, he needs someone feeding him original ideas it seems like



Casanova too, and I'd add Iron Fist to that as well. Obviously Bru was there, but its not like Fraction was just on for the ride, and the last issue (the birthday one) was one of my favorites, and done entirely by fraction.

On DD, imo once the initial charm of "lol whatever" Murdock wore off it basically just became another mediocre title with amazing art.


----------



## Es (Oct 18, 2012)

Why does everyone hate Bunn? Did I miss something?


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 18, 2012)

Dunno. Ive read a few things by him and they weren't overtly bad so much as just really uninteresting to me. Doesnt help that he keeps taking over for really good writers.


----------



## creative (Oct 18, 2012)

Bunn gets shitted on for making the comics he's assigned to grinding reads in which every thing happens a quarter pace. I genuinely can't stand fluffers and this guy is the queen of that mountain. the only time he'll step his shit up is for mini-arcs in which it becomes even more evident that he's not writing in the name of being an artist, as a lazy bum who's looking to get a paycheck.


----------



## Es (Oct 18, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> Dunno. Ive read a few things by him and they weren't overtly bad so much as just really uninteresting to me. Doesnt help that he keeps taking over for really good writers.



I rather liked Fearless and Venom wasn't too bad


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 18, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> Dunno. Ive read a few things by him and they weren't overtly bad so much as just really uninteresting to me. Doesnt help that he keeps taking over for really good writers.



This, he's just mediocre. And the fact that Marvel sees him as their go to "oh crap we need a writer on this" guy doesn't do him any favors at all, especially because 9/10 its a great  writer.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 18, 2012)

Fraction is still a writer I would trust because like WW said his Casanova stuff as of late was really on point and Hawkeye is loads of fun.  I feel his Iron Man run really fell of post Siege, tie in or no tie in.  Also I read the new Iron Man preview, even though Gillen is writing it I didn't really enjoy it.  then again I don't buy Gillen to be the great hope everyone seems to place him as.


----------



## Es (Oct 18, 2012)

Parallax said:


> Fraction is still a writer I would trust because like WW said his Casanova stuff as of late was really on point and Hawkeye is loads of fun.  I feel his Iron Man run really fell of post Siege, tie in or no tie in.  Also I read the new Iron Man preview, even though Gillen is writing it I didn't really enjoy it.  then again I don't buy Gillen to be the great hope everyone seems to place him as.



I am dissapoint


----------



## Damaris (Oct 18, 2012)

hawkeye is the one thing that will make me renounce my hate of fraction (on that title only mind you)

that alone proves its a masterpiece


----------



## Parallax (Oct 18, 2012)

Don't get me wrong I like Gillen and he's a fine writer.  But he's not clearly the best writer in the industry right now who can do no wrong.  Sorry I'm just not sold on that.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 18, 2012)

It's silly to think of any writer that way really.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 18, 2012)

Parallax said:


> Fraction is still a writer I would trust because like WW said his Casanova stuff as of late was really on point and Hawkeye is loads of fun.  I feel his Iron Man run really fell of post Siege, tie in or no tie in.



Are you caught up with his IM run? The last arc has been pretty great. Certainly not WMW, but good enough that imo the run ends with more of a bang than a whimper.



Parallax said:


> Don't get me wrong I like Gillen and he's a fine writer.  But he's not clearly the best writer in the industry right now who can do no wrong.  Sorry I'm just not sold on that.



I like to get caught up in the hype for the fun of it, but I do think he's a great writer. Certainly one of Marvel's best. And I think that what he's done while being pushed into crossovers and events bodes well for what he'll be able to do while separate from them.

I'm interested in his Iron Man run if only because it's so different from UXM and JiM, but I am completely and utterly psyched for Young Avengers.

Objectively though I'd say Gillen, Remender, and Hickman are Marvel's best. 
Fraction too, but he lost his mojo after Fear Itself. Hawkeye though is the perfect book for him, and I think working with Aja again really helped him out.


----------



## Kanali (Oct 18, 2012)

Parallax said:


> Don't get me wrong I like Gillen and he's a fine writer.  But he's not clearly the best writer in the industry right now who can do no wrong.  Sorry I'm just not sold on that.



I don't think anyone is seriously claiming that. There is no "best" when it comes to writing, its all down to personal tastes. In Gillen's case however, lots of people love what he does, he has a great handle on the characters and he tells good stories.


----------



## Damaris (Oct 18, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I'm interested in his Iron Man run if only because it's so different from UXM and JiM, but I am completely and utterly psyched for Young Avengers.



same here, just seeing what he's going to do with it is fun to think about. young avengers though sldjfsljf looks so good. idk i'm a sap but i've always loved the whole young avengers mythos, that title from dark reign makes me cry every time and it seems like a story-type suited to gillen's strengths especially.


----------



## Cromer (Oct 18, 2012)

Kanali took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 18, 2012)

and he also happens to work regularly with land........ no thx not coming anywhere near the gillen bandwagon... snyder is where it's at, never see him working with trash.


----------



## Es (Oct 18, 2012)

Narutossss said:


> and he also happens to work regularly with land........ no thx not coming anywhere near the gillen bandwagon... snyder is where it's at, never see him working with trash.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 18, 2012)

Young Avengers without Eli...


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 18, 2012)

LIL_M0 said:


> Young Avengers without Eli...



Patriot's going to end up getting pulled back into the life eventually i'm sure...I doubt he's going to stay retired for long


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 18, 2012)

NOW!  has killed my interest in Marvel comics the same way The New 52 did for DC...


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 18, 2012)

Narutossss said:


> and he also happens to work regularly with land........ no thx not coming anywhere near the gillen bandwagon... snyder is where it's at, never see him working with trash.



Sometimes, when doing a job, one does not get to choose who they work with.



LIL_M0 said:


> NOW!  has killed my interest in Marvel comics the same way The New 52 did for DC...



Really? I'm kinda meh on the whole NOW! thing, but the creative lineups are pretty good. Avengers is finally going to be good again, so that's pretty cool.

Also, have you read Hawkeye? If not, do it. Seriously, bro.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm indifferent about the whole initiative.  I'm interested in a few of the lineups but honestly I'm so jaded with Marvel that I expect a stupid ass event this summer to fuck over the titles and they all relaunch again with new teams and I'm sick of it.  I'm only gonna be getting Remender and Hickman's books and that's it.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 18, 2012)

Yeah. I read an issue of Hawkeye in Barnes and Noble a few weeks ago. It was okay, but not worth bragging on. I hadn't wanted to read any more issues of it.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 18, 2012)

Eli is going to be a part of YA, just not of the initial roster
Miss america will take his role instead, which I very much support


Also, Gillen has Kid Loki


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 18, 2012)

LIL_M0 said:


> NOW!  has killed my interest in Marvel comics the same way The New 52 did for DC...



Doesn't seem as exciting as the new 52 to me, I guess because there aren't really major changes. Just creator musical chairs, that has me basically reading the stuff from the same writers I already read from...

So it just seems like business as usual. Except at least they updated some of the shitty costumes.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 18, 2012)

And I read Gillen wanted to use Eli but he was off the table for some reason.


----------



## Damaris (Oct 18, 2012)

i would kill for a patriot & winter soldier title tbh


----------



## Es (Oct 19, 2012)

It could be an edit nvm


----------



## Parallax (Oct 19, 2012)

wow that's hilariously bad

if I didn't give a shit about teenage superheroes I guess I'd be upset


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 19, 2012)

Parallax said:


> I'm indifferent about the whole initiative.  I'm interested in a few of the lineups but honestly I'm so jaded with Marvel that I expect a stupid ass event this summer to fuck over the titles and they all relaunch again with new teams and I'm sick of it.  I'm only gonna be getting Remender and Hickman's books and that's it.



I mean its all just marketing fluff anyway. There's a few books I'm looking forward to, but I am worried that GoTG is going to get wreck everything DnA did in the name of being new reader friendly.

The only thing that really bugs me is Nick Fury jr, that is just completely ridiculous. It sucks because I like Spencer, and am interested in him doing more marvel work, but good god is that whole mess retarded.


----------



## Kanali (Oct 19, 2012)

LIL_M0 said:


> Young Avengers without Eli...



Never liked him. Loki is the only leader they need and Ms. America Chavez is the obligatory Captain America character/minority.


----------



## creative (Oct 19, 2012)

Kanali said:


> Never liked him. Loki is the only leader they need and Ms. America Chavez is the obligatory Captain America character/minority.



What's Chavez's powerset and abilitie(s) anyway? Is she really just a standard superhuman?


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 19, 2012)

*Extinction Team out of fucking nowhere*


----------



## Kanali (Oct 19, 2012)

a creative color said:


> What's Chavez's powerset and abilitie(s) anyway? Is she really just a standard superhuman?



Super strength, super durability and flight. 



Michael Lucky said:


>



God I love those pages. Make me proud Bendis.


----------



## Thor (Oct 19, 2012)

Oh god. Cyclops fuck my bitch.


----------



## shit (Oct 19, 2012)

I've realized

if you want something to stay the same but become a lot more interesting, get hickman
if you want something to be shook the fuck up, get remender
if you want something to be turned from shit to gold, get gillen
if you want something to stay out of the way of everything else, get fraction
if you want something to be crazy wacky like you wouldn't expect, get aaron
if you want something to play out exactly how everyone expects, get bendis
if you want something to be slowly yet surely established as good rather than awful, get parker
if you want something to last forever, get david
if you want something to be edgy as fuck, get ennis


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 19, 2012)

Ummm, duh? But lol at PAD. I keep forgetting that Madrox was 8 years ago.

And I really do need to check out some of Parker's stuff.


----------



## shit (Oct 19, 2012)

I didn't realize they had their own niche that could be explained in one simple sentence


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 19, 2012)

Fair enough, although Fraction's got a fair bit of wacky to him as well. I am really hoping that Gillen stays that guy who can make the worst event seem good.

The fact that he sees events coming and just makes them work is really impressive in mainstream comics. And if he can do it with AvX while writing the cyclops book he can do it with anything.


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 19, 2012)

wank wank wank.................


----------



## shit (Oct 19, 2012)

man, do you have to inanely try to drag down everyone's good time?

it'd be one thing if you ever had a valid point to make


----------



## Es (Oct 19, 2012)

He's just frustrated


----------



## Es (Oct 19, 2012)

shit said:


> I didn't realize they had their own niche that could be explained in one simple sentence



What of Pak?


----------



## shit (Oct 19, 2012)

Es said:


> What of Pak?



I'm not a pak fan

I guess when you want something that should be very important to have nothing to do with anything, get pak


----------



## Cromer (Oct 19, 2012)

Pak? Buddy comics? SMASH RARGH? Dunno.


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 19, 2012)

shit said:


> man, do you have to inanely try to drag down everyone's good time?
> 
> it'd be one thing if you ever had a valid point to make


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 19, 2012)

you realize you're the hater in this situation.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 19, 2012)

Yeah man you're coming off as a huge hater

and this is coming from me


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 20, 2012)

please explain to me how I'm the hater.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 20, 2012)

hatin on gillen/ww


----------



## Blinky (Oct 20, 2012)

Hating on things people are enjoying. 

This is not hard.


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 20, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> hatin on gillen/ww


how am I meant to hate on a writer if I've never read their work... I was just clearly pointing out that some of you are sucking his balls a bit too hard. 


Blinky said:


> Hating on things people are enjoying.
> 
> This is not hard.



again I don't read these "things" people are enjoying so how can I hate on them?


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 20, 2012)

Enough of this homosexual tree


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 20, 2012)

Have you gentlemen seen the AvX Parody? If not enjoy the ride

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## Kanali (Oct 20, 2012)

Narutossss said:


> how am I meant to hate on a writer if I've never read their work... I was just clearly pointing out that some of you are sucking his balls a bit too hard.



If you haven't read any of his work, you can't know if he doesn't deserve all that ball sucking. So instead of a hater, you're just a dumbass.


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 20, 2012)

Lmao, that was entertaining


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 20, 2012)

I laughed
Hard.
At everything


----------



## shit (Oct 20, 2012)

there needs to be more of this parody

is there?


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 20, 2012)

Kanali said:


> If you haven't read any of his work, you can't know if he doesn't deserve all that ball sucking. So instead of a hater, you're just a dumbass.



ok, you just keep sucking gillens balls


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 20, 2012)

Narutossss said:


> how am I meant to hate on a writer if I've never read their work... I was just clearly pointing out that some of you are sucking his balls a bit too hard.
> 
> 
> again I don't read these "things" people are enjoying so how can I hate on them?



then fuck off moron


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 20, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> then fuck off moron



oh.. oh... calm down dude, no need to get verbal...


----------



## Es (Oct 20, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> then fuck off moron



Words of truth


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 20, 2012)

one bad word about gillen and y'all start crying like bitches... lol


----------



## Es (Oct 20, 2012)

Narutossss said:


> one bad word about gillen and y'all start crying like bitches... lol



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S-_7eA9p9fQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 20, 2012)

Es said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S-_7eA9p9fQ[/YOUTUBE]



don't you dare use THE ROCK on me.... that's cheating


----------



## Blinky (Oct 20, 2012)

Narutossss said:


> one bad word about gillen and y'all start crying like bitches... lol


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 20, 2012)

Go bother Zen-Aku or something


----------



## lucky (Oct 20, 2012)

lol that was brilliant!  it used the panel spacing and the timing so effectively... that was actually pretty genius.


----------



## Kanali (Oct 20, 2012)

For those that haven't read the Civil War one.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 20, 2012)

Just re-read Fraction's "Worlds Most Wanted", that has to be the best storyline of the Dark Reign.


----------



## lucky (Oct 21, 2012)

Open-minded Dr. Doom is openminded.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Es (Oct 21, 2012)

Is that a Squirrel Girl Blowup doll :heston


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 21, 2012)

shit said:


> there needs to be more of this parody
> 
> is there?



None yet it was done by Nuzlocke. You can find the download at this website


He's promised to do the rest in time.


----------



## shit (Oct 21, 2012)

looking at noob's sig, it makes me hope that loki will transition to kid loki in the movies at some point

everything about his story, from thor's feeling of responsibility to ikol to leah to the rest of the asgardians persecuting him, would all really make the thor movies a lot more interesting than they are currently

problem is you can't rush it too much or it'll seem forced, so maybe by movie 4 or 5


----------



## Es (Oct 21, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=askHCPHNRsM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 21, 2012)

that's a thing already?


----------



## shit (Oct 21, 2012)

haha, that's the vaguest teaser I've seen

it shows us that iron man and pepper are in it and that's it


----------



## Cromer (Oct 21, 2012)

Thank god I can't see shitty Youtube videos.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 21, 2012)

shit said:


> looking at noob's sig, it makes me hope that loki will transition to kid loki in the movies at some point
> 
> everything about his story, from thor's feeling of responsibility to ikol to leah to the rest of the asgardians persecuting him, would all really make the thor movies a lot more interesting than they are currently
> 
> problem is you can't rush it too much or it'll seem forced, so maybe by movie 4 or 5


I could do without lady loki in the movies tbh


shit said:


> haha, that's the vaguest teaser I've seen
> 
> it shows us that iron man and pepper are in it and that's it



And helicopters. There's also helicopters in this movie


----------



## Kanali (Oct 21, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> I could do without lady loki in the movies tbh



Same here. Just keep it simple and keep regular Loki, why go through the bother of bringing in Lady Loki/Kid Loki when there are so many stories with regular Loki.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 21, 2012)

There is only one story involving loki.
The story.
It just has a lot of mysteries


----------



## shit (Oct 21, 2012)

b/c kid loki > thor

durr


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 21, 2012)

thor getting 4, 5 movies? looool don't see kid loki ever making it to the big screen.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 21, 2012)

thank god only Fox case studies movies based on your taste


----------



## Cromer (Oct 21, 2012)

Sarcasm aside, I also don't see Thor going beyond a trilogy.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 21, 2012)

Cromer said:


> Sarcasm aside, I also don't see Thor going beyond a trilogy.



I can, as I don't see Surtur popping up in the third movie, without having a good deal of build up


----------



## shit (Oct 21, 2012)

the avengers movies could help set them up, then it's pretty easy to have 4 or 5 movies


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 21, 2012)

hollywood is too fickle... don't know how long the avengers movies will do well, let alone the tie in movies, iron man is the only one i see making it all the way to 5 movies at best.


----------



## Cromer (Oct 21, 2012)

If we're talking the Avengers then Surtur is horribly likely to be a movie boss therein, rather than for Thor alone.


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 21, 2012)

I thought surfer was a FF rouge or something, so he's not allowed to show up in mavel films or some shit like that.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 21, 2012)

Narutossss said:


> I thought surfer was a FF rouge or something, so he's not allowed to show up in mavel films or some shit like that.



you're thinking of Silver Surfer. Surtur is a baddie from Norse myth and generally thier equivelant of Satan...despite not really doing anything until Ragnarok roles around in the myths


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 21, 2012)

ohh surtur... I know who he is...  odin's rival right?


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 22, 2012)

I probably wouldn't want for there to be four or five Thor movies

There's so many other franchises I would like for them to also explore


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 22, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> I probably wouldn't want for there to be four or five Thor movies
> 
> There's so many other franchises I would like for them to also explore



Are any of them fantasy related? I feel like Thor continuing to make money just means Marvel will feel more confident branching out.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 22, 2012)

Stephen Strange will be on Thor 2 and he's meant to be a cosmologist or something


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 23, 2012)

JIM is out this week or something
I be jonesing hard


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 23, 2012)

FF23 is out too. Both Gillen and Hickman's fantastic runs come to an end in the same week.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Oct 23, 2012)

so Iron Man is joining GotG now, if bendis and killen work this out , in gillen I trust


----------



## Thor (Oct 23, 2012)

Kierron Gillen on Cap.

  2) In "AvX Consequences," will we see anyone challenge Captain America about his role in "AvX?" It seems he has gotten away without any reproach for his role in escalating the conflict. 

In short: no. At least, not much more than he already has. Due to it happening at the same time as "Uncanny Avengers," it meant that a lot of elements involving those characters were off over there, meaning it was kind of extraneous to repeat them.

I'd admit it's a notch more X-Men than Avengers, but -- in a real way -- there's more consequences for the X-Men the Avengers. It doesn't matter how questionable you may find Cap. He won.

Life, eh?


----------



## Parallax (Oct 24, 2012)

I eagerly await for Scott's redemption arc in a few months, Tony Stark style


----------



## Blinky (Oct 24, 2012)

He gets his memory wiped so everything is a-ok?


----------



## shit (Oct 24, 2012)

it'll happen in 3 to 5 years when marvel fans have their memories wiped*

*they stop caring


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 24, 2012)

ugh  how do comic readers take what they buy seriously when mainstream comics reboot all the fucking time...


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 24, 2012)

And Journey into Mystery  is done.

You won Kid you won.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 24, 2012)

Narutossss said:


> ugh  how do comic readers take what they buy seriously when mainstream comics reboot all the fucking time...



I read for stories mostly. Long term continuity isn't something I really care about in comics.


----------



## creative (Oct 24, 2012)

looks like I can finally do my reading binge on Journey into mystery.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 24, 2012)

Parallax said:


> I eagerly await for Scott's redemption arc in a few months, Tony Stark style



I dunno, I feel like this might actually last for a bit. 

I think people are eventually going to ease up on the DAMN YOU SUMMERS and the YOU KILLED XAVIER fairly quickly, but I think they'll keep Cyclops as the "Magneto" for a while longer.

Personally I hope they do. Considering where he's at now, going back to boy scout leader of the x-men would be kind of boring.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 24, 2012)

Consequences fails in that it isn't that it's a spectacular book, which I think it is just splendid, but because it's not the ex libris of turd polishing everyone expected it to be, mostly because it ignores the implications of AvsX completely and follows mostly in just it's fallout


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 24, 2012)

Also,  it doesn't help to take the whole SUMMERS KILLED XAVIER cryfest considering Xavier dies a lot and that they are ressurecting Jannet Van Fucking Dyne right now

I give it one or two years after First Class II TOPS before charles comes back


----------



## Es (Oct 24, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> Consequences fails in that it isn't that it's a spectacular book, which I think it is just splendid, but because it's not the ex libris of turd polishing everyone expected it to be, mostly because it ignores the implications of AvsX completely and follows mostly in just it's fallout



I know you loved how he can escape at anytime but chooses not to


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 24, 2012)

The wasp is back, And shes hotter then she was befor


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 24, 2012)

Es said:


> I know you loved how he can escape at anytime but chooses not to



I did

I really did smile


----------



## shit (Oct 24, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> Also,  it doesn't help to take the whole SUMMERS KILLED XAVIER cryfest considering Xavier dies a lot and that they are ressurecting Jannet Van Fucking Dyne right now
> 
> I give it one or two years after First Class II TOPS before charles comes back



rebooted and re-imagined

like he'll be younger with hair and back in his wheel chair and a british ladies man like he was in FC1 (and will presumably be in FC2)


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 24, 2012)

Journey Into Mystery

All of my feels


YA only out in January

welp


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 24, 2012)

According to the slidng time scale the X-men stated 12 years ago...

hmmm

suddenly Dc's decision to hit the restart button makes a ton of sense to me


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 24, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> Journey Into Mystery
> 
> All of my feels
> 
> ...



Can he change Ban can he change?


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 24, 2012)

DAMN YOU ALL


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 24, 2012)

DAMN YOU ALL TO HEL


----------



## lucky (Oct 24, 2012)

noooooo!  God, i don't think i've loved a comics more than Journey Into Mystery in such a long time.

So much heart.  So much heart.


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 24, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



When the book came to the tale Ikol spun out, and that big THE END page, I almost put the it down 'cause I wanted it to end there, with Loki and Hela playing in the past.


 But god damn... I choked up at the end. I'm going to miss this so much. 



EDIT: Shit, forgot to put in the spoilers. Thanks, lucky.


----------



## lucky (Oct 24, 2012)

Bergelmir said:


> ..........



lol bro!  put your post in spoilers!  for the people who haven't read it yet!  if i hadn't read it yet and read your post i'd be livid!  lolll


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 25, 2012)

That scene with Thor. So perfect.


----------



## Damaris (Oct 25, 2012)

645 was art man 

that spread was orgasmic


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 26, 2012)

There's a new superhero in the facebook game you can buy, expensive as hell, which is Hercules, and he makes me feel really awkward playing with him, because, well, one of his main passive abilities is called "Likes it Rough" where he gains a small ammount of stamina when attacked, and his sprite does a little laugh
I feel awkward...


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 26, 2012)

specially considering that one of his attacks is when clubs his enemy with an overly long marble collum


----------



## Es (Oct 26, 2012)

>Savage Hulk talk on current Hulk
>Loeb


----------



## creative (Oct 26, 2012)

damn. captain america was so fucking bad. I expected more closure.

in other news, incredible hulk ended with banner and hulk being bros. sweet lord, being a hulk-fan is fun again.

and Es, you need to chill. you make it sound like Loeb is writing for more than 2 issues. A+X is so inconsequential.


----------



## Kanali (Oct 26, 2012)

Es said:


> >Savage Hulk talk on current Hulk
> >Loeb



That bugs me so fucking much. Bendis does it too.



Preview pages from ANXM issues 2-5. Looks like the O5 are taking on the Extinction Team.


----------



## Es (Oct 26, 2012)

> and Es, you need to chill. you make it sound like Loeb is writing for more than 2 issues. A+X is so inconsequential.



No I will not deal with it. It's like they don't even pay attention to comics when it's their fucking jobs it reeks of laziness 

Who the fuck at marvel thought it would be a good idea to pair DK with Loeb to begin with?
And why the fuck is he writing Maestro and not PAD? 
Fuck everything!


----------



## creative (Oct 26, 2012)

still not an excellent reason to flip the fuck out Es.

in another month indestructible hulk comes out, Loeb will get moany because his beloved cable will be written more like an actual terrorist and nothing like liam neeson's character in taken. seriously just ignore his shit like the plague.


----------



## creative (Oct 26, 2012)

okay. here's my personal feels for what I will read. the book here I may read despite the gorwing concern of being bad is red she-hulk. parker has had my attention for 3 years so I don't think he'll fuck this up.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 27, 2012)

Your opinion on the new Nova book is what I'd think just about everyone thinks.


----------



## Kanali (Oct 27, 2012)

Looks like Slott may have spoiled the identity of the new Spider-Man.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Thank god its not Alpha


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 27, 2012)

I thought he might be the replacement. His wiki page lists him as having the finger/toe claws.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 27, 2012)

creative color: hahaha I don't know if it was on purpose or not, but what a choice of words for nova. you know the new nova is based on loeb's son?


----------



## creative (Oct 27, 2012)

I am completely aware of my choices petes12. I may reconsider rad she-hulk though. parker has earned my respect.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 27, 2012)

Axel has hinted that Age of Ultron might come out in 2013

confirmed for next event


----------



## Es (Oct 27, 2012)

Parallax said:


> Axel has hinted that Age of Ultron might come out in 2013
> 
> confirmed for next event



Fuck. I never thought I'd say this but I am event fatigued

Shit is getting too retarded and overdone


----------



## Damaris (Oct 27, 2012)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

can we go 6 months without some shitty event derailing character arcs and generally being ham-handed and awful. the last one i can remember liking is secret invasion ._.


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 27, 2012)

being a new reader AvX was my first event which I was reading an ongoing just one ongoing, coincidentally it was the book that got derailed the worst... everything that book was doing got tossed out the window for shit tie-ins that were shit! it's slowly recovering though... slowly.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 27, 2012)

I wasn't 100% serious about it being the next event

that being said I would put down money that it will be.


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 27, 2012)

Ultron will never out do his Annihilation Conquest shit, dude should give up.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 27, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> creative color: hahaha I don't know if it was on purpose or not, but what a choice of words for nova. you know the new nova is based on loeb's son?



So is everything else Loeb has ever done


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 27, 2012)

asdfasdf asgdfasdfasdf asdg asdfawt2q u2ywrykkltr67ou r gghjdfmsr6uredyjrsbtbye


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 28, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> So is everything else Loeb has ever done



pretty much this...


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 28, 2012)

Even I would think twice about saying I hope Loeb's comic stand in for his son dies of cancer.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 28, 2012)

Don't they all though?
Even if it's just some stand in for cancer, like a giant tsunami


----------



## shit (Oct 28, 2012)

so who is superior spiderman?

I'm not checking blogs or tumblrs, just tell me ffs


----------



## Kanali (Oct 28, 2012)

shit said:


> so who is superior spiderman?
> 
> I'm not checking blogs or tumblrs, just tell me ffs




*Spoiler*: __ 



Miguel O'Hara aka Spider-Man 2099. Slott accidentally leaked it on Twitter.


----------



## shit (Oct 28, 2012)

haha wuht

more of that stuff petes hates


----------



## Es (Oct 28, 2012)

shit said:


> haha wuht
> 
> more of that stuff petes hates



I remeber PAD wrote him. Ergo his argument is invalid


----------



## creative (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm actually okay with Miguel since both his cartoon and solo -comic were short and sweet.

I was scared miles was going to be shoe-horned just like black Nick fury.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 28, 2012)

shit said:


> haha wuht
> 
> more of that stuff petes hates



If PAD were writing the new spider-man series I'd give him the benefit of the doubt. 

But it's slott so there's gonna be a lot of awkward exposition covering up all the art I'm sure.


----------



## Spidey (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm gonna go ahead and say that the Miguel thing is another misdirection. Slott loves this whole thing and seeing the fans go crazy over it, only to have it be something completely different. I love it too though. It's a rare thing to actually be surprised about something like this so I'm pretty excited to see what happens. So no, I don't think it's Miguel. But we shall see.


----------



## Kanali (Oct 28, 2012)

I've considered that, seems a bit farfetched that they'd make Miguel the new Spidey. They did say they had big plans for him a while back though and so long as it isn't Alpha I'm happy. I wish it was Kain but Scarlet Spider is still ongoing at the same time as Superior Spiderman so that ain't happening.


----------



## shit (Oct 28, 2012)

I like yost more than slott these days


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 29, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> creative color: hahaha I don't know if it was on purpose or not, but what a choice of words for nova. you know the new nova is based on loeb's son?



God that's sad.

I really don't see how writing a character based on your dead son can be healthy.


----------



## Es (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## Blinky (Oct 29, 2012)

I remember reading an issue of Avengers Academy before and it honestly felt like a PSA comic.


----------



## Es (Oct 29, 2012)

Blinky said:


> I remember reading an issue of Avengers Academy before and it honestly felt like a PSA comic.



You shut your whore mouth


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 29, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> God that's sad.
> 
> I really don't see how writing a character based on your dead son can be healthy.



no one makes a big deal out of it with star girl tbh


----------



## creative (Oct 29, 2012)

christ, avengers academy just dropped after fear itself.


----------



## shit (Oct 29, 2012)

does he say anything about his character getting stuffed into the meat grinder that is arena?


----------



## Es (Oct 29, 2012)

Yeah there were also comments from CBR from him


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 29, 2012)

Es said:


> Yeah there were also comments from CBR from him



like what **


----------



## Parallax (Oct 29, 2012)

yeah post links


----------



## Es (Oct 29, 2012)

Fuck now I gotta find that screencap or quote


----------



## Es (Oct 29, 2012)

> I have indeed read the first issue of Arena. It's well done, although if you hate the premise it probably won't change your mind. The end will make you mad and want to stick around to see Arcade brutally killed.
> 
> Best,
> 
> CNG


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 29, 2012)

I will read arena as long as both runaways in it are alive and well


----------



## Es (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## shit (Oct 29, 2012)

they need to bring herr skull back and center the movie completely around him


----------



## creative (Oct 29, 2012)

Welp. X-23 needed an update on her kill count anyways.


----------



## Es (Oct 30, 2012)

a creative color said:


> Welp. X-23 needed an update on her kill count anyways.


----------



## Juggernaut (Oct 30, 2012)

Has anyone seen this "Bad Days" shorts on youtube?

[YOUTUBE]QjS6e9_F7B0[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]_JpLYtCQHwA[/YOUTUBE]


*Spoiler*: _Bonus Green Lantern short_ 



[YOUTUBE]IwNmQTpAc2w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shit (Oct 30, 2012)

a creative color said:


> Welp. X-23 needed an update on her kill count anyways.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 31, 2012)

is it sad I only just realized the weird new 'FF' costumes are all modeled after the classic antman look?


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 31, 2012)

Eh. You might as well say they're moddled after the iPhone.


----------



## Es (Oct 31, 2012)

Wow the Loeb part of A+X wasn't as shitty as I feared...


----------



## creative (Nov 1, 2012)

a creative color said:


> Welp. X-23 needed an update on her kill count anyways.







			
				Es said:
			
		

> Wow the Loeb part of A+X wasn't as shitty as I feared...



I thought I wasn't tripping out. there wasn't even any hulk speak. then again, that subplot about killing red hulk is painfully silly since there's probably, like 4 people in the world who care about red, including myself. captain's punchline about punch cards made me giggle. 

should I care about lady sif being a thing? I'm afraid that I may need to read thor to get her character and /co/'s recommendation list for thor painfully long.


----------



## Death Certificate (Nov 1, 2012)

This isn't fan art
Here

[YOUTUBE]1GYsbiqLR6c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kanali (Nov 1, 2012)

Es said:


> Wow the Loeb part of A+X wasn't as shitty as I feared...



Yeah, it was surprisingly good. Its almost like he put in that inappropriate Hulk-speak in the beginning to freak people out when they read the previews. 

I love the art on this but is it just me or does Ant-Man look like he's laughing his ass off at the corpse of his dead daughter?


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 1, 2012)

consequences was once again all right and proper

Just letting you all know


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 1, 2012)

"Well ladies...villains it is."


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 1, 2012)

Juggernaut said:


> Has anyone seen this "Bad Days" shorts on youtube?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]QjS6e9_F7B0[/YOUTUBE]
> [YOUTUBE]_JpLYtCQHwA[/YOUTUBE]
> ...



The ending of that first vid is great. Oh, Aunt May.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Nov 1, 2012)

AvX Consequences was really awesome... thank you Gillen


----------



## Kanali (Nov 1, 2012)

This weeks Consequences was the first time Wolverine hasn't been a complete asshole in ages. Gives me hope that my former favorite character might become likeable again, but I'm sure Aaron and Bendis will prove me wrong.


----------



## creative (Nov 1, 2012)

Kanali said:


> This weeks Consequences was the first time Wolverine hasn't been a complete asshole in ages. Gives me hope that my former favorite character might become likeable again, but I'm sure Aaron and Bendis will prove me wrong.



Is it too late for me to ask why we shouldn't just make wolverine an all out villain?

Save for afew good deeds with one or so writers, he's got shit reasons to be a mentor and leader in all affairs x-men.


----------



## Kanali (Nov 1, 2012)

New teaser.


----------



## Narutossss (Nov 1, 2012)

Kanali said:


> This weeks Consequences was the first time Wolverine hasn't been a complete asshole in ages. Gives me hope that my former favorite character might become likeable again, but I'm sure Aaron and Bendis will prove me wrong.


no more throwing bear cans at cyclops? no worries, Bendis is on x-men now, the man who made captain american sound like a cunt with a sentence, there is hope, but seriously that was a cool heart to heart between wolvie and cycles, I guess all that utopia shit is behind them now? 

Totally hated how gillen killed off jack like that, dying from stab wound like that  it was flat and anticlimactic as fuck, dude didn't even make it the jean gray school of higher learning to get terrorised  by quintin quire 


Kanali said:


> New teaser.



this better not be a event.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 1, 2012)

Whatever it is, I hope it's good.

Maybe Bunn could be good if given the right book. Not holding my breath, but it'd be nice.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 1, 2012)

with that talent?  Nah it's not gonna be an event


----------



## Es (Nov 1, 2012)

It's the book with Valkyrie calling it


----------



## Narutossss (Nov 1, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Whatever it is, I hope it's good.
> 
> Maybe Bunn could be good if given the right book. Not holding my breath, but it'd be nice.



so he's a bad writer? last week I listened to podcast with him on it, he sounded pretty competent.


----------



## Es (Nov 1, 2012)

From what Petes explained to me everyone just hates him because he ends up replacing other writers they like and they dislike him as a result 

I liked Fearless so I guess I'm the only one impervious to it


----------



## creative (Nov 1, 2012)

Narutossss said:


> so he's a bad writer? last week I listened to podcast with him on it, he sounded pretty competent.


i've said this already to petes. he's not a bad writer himself. aside from being a cleaner for good writers, he holds back his creative talents when he's on cleaning duty at marvel. far as I see it, that paints a terrible picture of Bunn in my mind's eye.


----------



## Es (Nov 1, 2012)

>Liked Monsters of Evil


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 1, 2012)

a creative color said:


> i've said this already to petes. he's not a bad writer himself. aside from being a cleaner for good writers, he holds back his creative talents when he's on cleaning duty at marvel. far as I see it, that paints a terrible picture of Bunn in my mind's eye.



What does he have that's good? 

I don't think he's bad, just mediocre. I'm an optimist when it comes to comics, so I'd like to think its the work he's getting, but nothing I've read from him has been anything beyond mediocre.


----------



## creative (Nov 1, 2012)

The endless is good according to many people, even in this forum. his independent shit like the sixth gun is supposed to be godsend but it only powers my dislike for Bunn further. if you want more people to like your independent work, you should strive to put your best foot forward when you're working under the big two anyways.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 1, 2012)

Yeah that's easy enough to say but editorial has a lot of control in what you can do so for some creators it's more of a restraint more than anything.


----------



## creative (Nov 1, 2012)

I dunno Parellex. editorial and management can grip but so much, and honestly I don't see them being all that controlling and demanding on what content goes in and what goes out. otherwisehalf of the things in marvel wouldn't get a green light.



snipping a guy wearing an american flag as a uniform right here should be heinous enough to stop at full brake, but in an interview Brubaker remarked how very little he wasn't getting by marvel and co for bringing up the death of captain america.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 1, 2012)

Dude there are tons of stories with writers lamenting Editorial interference.

Even big names like Brubaker have hinted their leaving the company has a lot to do with that.  I'm not saying it's the only reason but it's a very legitimate one.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 1, 2012)

Lol I completely forgot Sixth Gun was by Bunn. Like I knew it was written by Bunn, but I think I subconciously was like "That's gotta be a different Bunn".


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Nov 1, 2012)

> liked monsters of evil too


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 1, 2012)

I couldn't force myself to dredge through any other book that wasn't consequences
Thor managed to grab my atention, but so far that's it
I'll try legacy, maybe that is what I am missing


----------



## Kanali (Nov 1, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> I couldn't force myself to dredge through any other book that wasn't consequences
> Thor managed to grab my atention, but so far that's it
> I'll try legacy, maybe that is what I am missing



Don't bother, Legacy was the same its been the last couple of issues. One long After School Special about sharing and finding yourself with lousy art. Rogue making speeches about how you need to be yourself, and redemption etc.


----------



## Kanali (Nov 2, 2012)

DID SOMEONE ASK FOR A REAL X-MEN BOOK? YOU GOT IT BITCHES, UNCANNY X-MEN ARE HERE TO FUCK YOUR SHIT UP


----------



## Parallax (Nov 2, 2012)

They took Bachalo off WATXM for that


----------



## Kanali (Nov 2, 2012)

Parallax said:


> They took Bachalo off WATXM for that



Lucky him, I'd rather have him saddled to Wolverine's middle finger to Scott than an actual X-Men book.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 2, 2012)

It has the red visor glow in the background so it's Cyclops related anyways. It's probably Uncanny X-men but I hope it's something a bit different since All-New X-Men should be covering the Cyclops squad. 

It's really unlikely but I'd be interested in a Cyclops solo series.


----------



## Kanali (Nov 2, 2012)

All New X-Men is covering the O5, the Extinction Team are just there for one arc to set up this new book. I don't think "Uncanny" could mean anything other than Uncanny X-Men.

Also, Bendis confirmed a while back that he'd be writing another *X-Men* book which is obviously this one. That said, I wouldn't mind a Cyclops ongoing either, but I think its superflous in the light of the Extinction Team.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 2, 2012)

Oh, I thought the original X-men were the ones who were just sticking around for an arc, can't say I'm too interested in that concept.


----------



## Kanali (Nov 2, 2012)

Nope, according to Bendis they're there for the long haul. It would have been much better if they'd have stayed for just one story arc in the style of Days of Future Past or something, but nope.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 2, 2012)

That's a shame, might give it a shot anyway since I really like Immonen.


----------



## Kanali (Nov 2, 2012)

I'll be reading the first arc at least, for the Extinction Team and the awesome art.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 2, 2012)

Ugh, Bendis and Bachalo?

I loved the guy on WAXTM, but Bachalo doesn't really fit an E Team book. Of course, it's marvel, so I'm sure he'll only be there for an arc anyway.

And I really wish it was Wood instead of Bendis. I feel like both books will sound the same and as a result I'll just get tired of it.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 2, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Ugh, Bendis and Bachalo?
> 
> I loved the guy on WAXTM, but Bachalo doesn't really fit an E Team book. Of course, it's marvel, so I'm sure he'll only be there for an arc anyway.
> 
> And I really wish it was Wood instead of Bendis. I feel like both books will sound the same and as a result I'll just get tired of it.



I'd like Wood to, though he might be a bit busy with other books as he is writing Ultimate X-Men as well as Conan the Barbarian at the moment and will be writing the Star Wars ongoing


----------



## Parallax (Nov 2, 2012)

Wood is probably just as mediocre as Bendis

Marvel has really killed any interest that I had in the X books that was riding high about a year ago


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 2, 2012)

Parallax said:


> Wood is probably just as mediocre as Bendis
> 
> Marvel has really killed any interest that I had in the X books that was riding high about a year ago



Not really. most of his indie stuff has been pretty good, and Northlanders and DMZ which he did for Vertigo was also fun.

of the stuff of his i've read, the only thing of his i've found that I didn't enjoy was Wolverine and the X-Men: Alpha and Omega


----------



## Kanali (Nov 2, 2012)

I'd prefer Wood over Bendis as well. He's doing a good job with the whole "rebel X-Men" angle in Ultimate X-Men, but you take what you can get


----------



## Parallax (Nov 2, 2012)

Emperor Joker said:


> Not really. most of his indie stuff has been pretty good, and Northlanders and DMZ which he did for Vertigo was also fun.
> 
> of the stuff of his i've read, the only thing of his i've found that I didn't enjoy was Wolverine and the X-Men: Alpha and Omega



Woods indie stuff is very good, but I don't like his Marvel works


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Nov 2, 2012)

So All-New X-Men is New Avengers and Uncanny X-Men will be Avengers?

That's how I see it, anyway.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 2, 2012)

I think the similarities end at them being two books by the same writer in the same line.


----------



## Kanali (Nov 2, 2012)

Blinky said:


> I think the similarities end at them being two books by the same writer in the same line.



Pretty much.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 2, 2012)

Blinky said:


> I think the similarities end at them being two books by the same writer in the same line.



Uncanny X - Men could end up similar to New Avengers.

As in, "It was really good when the character were considered outlaws, but once everything chilled out it got boring real quick"


----------



## Narutossss (Nov 2, 2012)

Kanali said:


> DID SOMEONE ASK FOR A REAL X-MEN BOOK? YOU GOT IT BITCHES, UNCANNY X-MEN ARE HERE TO FUCK YOUR SHIT UP





fuck you marvel, you took bachalo off the x-title with most of the x-men I actually like and put him on the book I've been avoiding, with characters I hate or don't give fucks about.....

guess I'm reading uncanny now then


----------



## Es (Nov 2, 2012)

Your tears are delicious


----------



## Kanali (Nov 2, 2012)

Narutossss said:


> fuck you marvel, you took bachalo off the x-title with most of the x-men I actually like and put him on the book I've been avoiding, with characters I hate or don't give fucks about.....
> 
> guess I'm reading uncanny now then



I give it two issues before you become a Cyclops fanatic.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 2, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Uncanny X - Men could end up similar to New Avengers.
> 
> As in, "It was really good when the character were considered outlaws, but once everything chilled out it got boring real quick"



Aye it could. I would rather have someone other than Bendis on it since I just can't get excited about anything he does in recent years.


----------



## creative (Nov 2, 2012)

Kanali said:


> I give it two issues before you become a Cyclops fanatic.



Not with bendis writing on the helm he won't.


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 2, 2012)

Avengers teaser: 

Dat art.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 2, 2012)

Welp, my reaction had two stages.

After seeing the teaser: 

After seeing the team of Bendis/Bachalo: 

And as a bonus, this was my reaction after realizing that Bendis was going to be in charge of every character I actually give a shit about:


----------



## Es (Nov 2, 2012)

I know that fucking feel

Least he's off Avengers 

Oh god just wait until he regresses Scott or some shit out of ignorance


----------



## Stringer (Nov 2, 2012)

Bergelmir said:


> Avengers teaser:
> 
> Dat art.


Ah, Jerome Ope?a. I love that guy, his talent is out of this world.

I'll check it out.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 3, 2012)

Es said:


> I know that fucking feel
> 
> Least he's off Avengers
> 
> Oh god just wait until he regresses Scott or some shit out of ignorance


----------



## Es (Nov 3, 2012)

You know he's gonna do it


----------



## lucky (Nov 3, 2012)

Unshaken Faith said:


> Ah, Jerome Ope?a. I love that guy, his talent is out of this world.
> 
> I'll check it out.



oh snap is he the one that did xforce?


----------



## Stringer (Nov 3, 2012)

Yes he is, his art is one of the reason why uncanny x-force has constantly been on top of my check list.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 3, 2012)

Ope?a and White's combined effort on the art is amazingly beautiful


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 3, 2012)

I just finished Fraction and Larocca's run of The Invincible Iron Man. It was a fitting ending and their over-all story. It actually felt like it had a beginning middle and an ending. It sucks the way that The Mandarin got chumped in the end though..


----------



## Kanali (Nov 3, 2012)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Welp, my reaction had two stages.
> 
> After seeing the teaser:
> 
> ...



I know dat feel. I'm guessing Bachalo won't be there for all that long, which just leaves Bendis. He's got it in him to write good stories. He did good with the "on the run from the law" concept in New Avengers, so who knows. 

I hope he doesn't have another ridiculously long run like he did on Avengers. No matter who you are, its gonna get stale and boring after a while. Unless your PAD, in which case its fine.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 3, 2012)

I've been mentally preparing myself to leave my beloved x-men


----------



## Parallax (Nov 3, 2012)

I don't give a shit about the X-men after looking at that Avengers art.  Dean White is the second coming of Dave Stewart, seriously he elevates whatever material he's on it's insane how good this guy is.


----------



## shit (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm tired of all this waiting, Now needs to happen already for better and worse


----------



## A. Waltz (Nov 3, 2012)

i heard about uncanny x-men run again but with bendis

goddamn it why is he in every single thing i want to care about

the second he's involved it just goes to shit


----------



## creative (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm more concerned about my top three pulls falling from grace.
I'll admit monsters of evil in venom is good but I spent so much time loving remender's writing it left my short sighted to see the quality drop.

Parker's new hulk still needs time to be good. 

And Damnit I want slot to not break my heart with his plans for O'Hara. I'm cool with Peter not being spider man but unlike ultimate comics, I still need peter to be atleast be around.


----------



## shit (Nov 3, 2012)

just read the last loki JiM 
*Spoiler*: __ 



leah is hela??? whoaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

other than that, I guess young loki gave up the lives of billions to be destroyed by mephisto so that he would live instead of old loki? is that what happened?


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 3, 2012)

shit said:


> just read the last loki JiM
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



The universe seems safe enough, so I'm guessing, no. Him eating the magpie symbolizes old loki's command to Swallow the lie, effectively sacrificing his own being for the sake of the universe, all while spitting on his old counter part's eye as Loki brags about having been capable of changing for the better, while old him is still bound by his own character, his biggest vexing


----------



## shit (Nov 4, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



so you're saying young loki is dead, replaced by old loki? I don't think so, pretty sure young loki is taking the chance on mephisto keeping the crown and that's what young avengers is gonna be about, stopping that threat


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 4, 2012)

shit said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> so you're saying young loki is dead, replaced by old loki? I don't think so, pretty sure young loki is taking the chance on mephisto keeping the crown and that's what young avengers is gonna be about, stopping that threat




*Spoiler*: __ 



Unfortunately, Gillen had a post directly stating that KidLoki is gone. He basically killed KidLoki because he didn't want some shit storyline screwing the character later on.

Still, it looks like Gillen will give a Loki making some attempt to be good, if the ending of JiM is anything to go by.




EDIT: Here's the post: Pokecheck


----------



## shit (Nov 4, 2012)

:<                         .


----------



## shit (Nov 4, 2012)

funny how a bad book makes you feel like you wasted your money and time, but only a good book can ruin your day


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 4, 2012)

I just facebook'ed the hell out of that quote


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 4, 2012)

It was enough to forgive Fear Itself


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 5, 2012)

Journey Into Mystery has ended.

And there goes my heart, breaking into pieces.


----------



## Id (Nov 5, 2012)

Hickmens run on the FF has ended. 


My mind is shattered.


----------



## creative (Nov 7, 2012)

"Hated. Feared. And saving the world."

"tell me what's changed?"

I've been voting for captain america to run office for far too long. I'm glad to say that yesterday I vote for change.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 7, 2012)

a creative color said:


> "Hated. Feared. And saving the world."
> 
> "tell me what's changed?"
> 
> I've been voting for captain america to run office for far too long. I'm glad to say that yesterday I vote for change.


----------



## creative (Nov 7, 2012)

and while I'm here talking shit... I'd like to say I didn't expect deadpool to be this good. tony moore's facial expressions match the subtly off-beat _improv_ humor to the letter.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 7, 2012)

Tony Moore's art was awesome but I really didn't like the writing tbh.


----------



## Damaris (Nov 7, 2012)

i _really_ like gillen's writing for iron man so far. keep going back and forth on whether i like the art or not, but it's bearable at least.

consequences was a decent read as well, though i admit i was mostly charmed by the art, so i'll probably need to go back through later today and actually pay attention when i read it.


----------



## Kanali (Nov 7, 2012)

Anony34215 said:


> i _really_ like gillen's writing for iron man so far. keep going back and forth on whether i like the art or not, but it's bearable at least.
> 
> consequences was a decent read as well, though i admit i was mostly charmed by the art, so i'll probably need to go back through later today and actually pay attention when i read it.



Aye, Gillen's Iron Man was just fine. I know a lot of people hate Greg Land's art but I've always thought it was okay. It fits Iron Man pretty well, a lot more than it did the X-Men at any rate.


----------



## Damaris (Nov 7, 2012)

Kanali said:


> Aye, Gillen's Iron Man was just fine. I know a lot of people hate Greg Land's art but I've always thought it was okay. It fits Iron Man pretty well, a lot more than it did the X-Men at any rate.



yeah at times the people were weird but i liked the armor/landscapes


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 7, 2012)

His supermodel looking characters and his highly detailed tech really makes Iron Man a great fit for him, but I thought his action was too stiff, something that can go either way with him.


----------



## Id (Nov 7, 2012)

Lands work on Phoenix End Song, was amazing. He drew one of the most iconic version of the Dark Phoenix.


----------



## Damaris (Nov 7, 2012)

he did phoenix end song??? christ i didnt even recognize him

hmmm maybe i actually need 2 learn how 2 art


----------



## typhoon72 (Nov 7, 2012)

Iron Man was really good. Damnit Gillen, I just wasn't expecting it to be - but I should have.

Cyclops just officially took Wolverine's old role as edgy badass and Wolvie becomes the square. Role Reversal complete. 

I like this.


----------



## Id (Nov 7, 2012)

typhoon72 said:


> Iron Man was really good. Damnit Gillen, I just wasn't expecting it to be - but I should have.
> 
> Cyclops just officially took Wolverine's old role as edgy badass and Wolvie becomes the square. Role Reversal complete.
> 
> I like this.



Can we get Cyclops and X-Force?


----------



## Es (Nov 7, 2012)

The last issue of Academy has bolstered my anger about Arena


----------



## Kanali (Nov 7, 2012)

typhoon72 said:


> Iron Man was really good. Damnit Gillen, I just wasn't expecting it to be - but I should have.
> 
> Cyclops just officially took Wolverine's old role as edgy badass and Wolvie becomes the square. Role Reversal complete.
> 
> I like this.



Its only a matter of time before Cyke starts saying he's the best there is at what he does, starts drinking beer like he needs it to live and starts taking way younger girls under his wing. Then come the sideburns.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 7, 2012)

Iron man was good, The art is still shit

Both Avengers issues were great, i Hope Daniel Drumm becomes a recurring villain.

X-force was the best this week, for most Creative use of a shark ever.


----------



## Stringer (Nov 7, 2012)

It's never wise to get on nightcrawler's bad side.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 7, 2012)

Mustn't
Fap
To "Consequences"


----------



## Es (Nov 7, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> Mustn't
> Fap
> To "Consequences"


>YF at Scott's letter


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 7, 2012)

No one writes  a fucking speech like Summers

There are just so many layers of beautiful trolldom in that letter.

Not to mention that moment where Magik does her thing and I completely shit my pants


----------



## creative (Nov 8, 2012)

Sweet Christ, magik never got this much exposure since her debut issue in new mutants.

But while were rolling this train of grim yet willful badass superheroes, why not force Hickman Gillian and remender to write an all new inhumans, exiles journey into suspense.?


----------



## Kanali (Nov 8, 2012)

I usually hate Bachalo's art, but I have to admit, this looks gorgeous. Magneto's wonky headgear and all. Looks like Rachel or that new girl mutant from ANXM to the far left.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Nov 8, 2012)

Magneto playing too much WoW smh


----------



## Kanali (Nov 8, 2012)

The picture is giving me an Inhumans/Dark Avengers vibe. If Bendis does as good on this book as he did on Dark Avengers, I'll be happy.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 8, 2012)

So there's actually going to be an in story reason for that stupid X visor?


----------



## Cromer (Nov 8, 2012)

I would hope so, given that it's ugly as fuck.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 8, 2012)

that is the only picture in which that visor isn't ugly as fuck


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 8, 2012)

It's still really really dumb though, especially given how pragmatic scott is.

I can't get past the fact that it would force him to turn his head more to avoid getting blindsided from the left and right.

Or how it reduces the spread of his full blast by making it into the shape of an X.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 8, 2012)

Oh god


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 8, 2012)

it still looks terrible


----------



## Narutossss (Nov 8, 2012)

Kanali said:


> I usually hate Bachalo's art, but I have to admit, this looks gorgeous. Magneto's wonky headgear and all. Looks like Rachel or that new girl mutant from ANXM to the far left.



I don't get why bachalo's one of the relaunch/launch guys, he should have just stayed put, anyways looks the art on his upcoming uncanny run will be on point as usual


----------



## Parallax (Nov 8, 2012)

that looks turrible

at least there's the Opena Avengers book coming out.


----------



## Kanali (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm gonna wait for the book to come out before I dismiss Bachalo's art, because that preview looks awesome. Its making Cyclops' new costume look good.

Still hoping Deodato will jump on the book eventually.


----------



## Kanali (Nov 8, 2012)

Its official, the Fearless teaser is for a new All Female Defenders.


----------



## Cromer (Nov 8, 2012)

Misty Lee & Valkyrie?


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 8, 2012)

how many books is bunn writing...


----------



## Es (Nov 8, 2012)

>Implying this shit isn't awesome


----------



## Kanali (Nov 8, 2012)

Cromer said:


> Misty Lee & Valkyrie?





Dani Moonstar too. Presumably more.


----------



## Es (Nov 8, 2012)

My body is ready


----------



## Narutossss (Nov 8, 2012)

Parallax said:


> that looks turrible
> 
> at least there's the Opena Avengers book coming out.



meh, opena is good... but not good enough to be one of my favorite artists.


----------



## Cromer (Nov 8, 2012)

I don't see a book with Doug Braithwaite or Marco Cheechetto...they bail out of Marvel?


----------



## typhoon72 (Nov 8, 2012)

Sadly anything with Misty Knight is bound to be canceled.

Looking forward to Bachallo's Uncanny though. That man's art is godly (except for the legs).


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Nov 8, 2012)

maya died , but genesis look ready to kick ass and take names


----------



## Narutossss (Nov 8, 2012)

typhoon72 said:


> Sadly anything with Misty Knight is bound to be canceled.
> 
> Looking forward to Bachallo's Uncanny though. That man's art is godly (except for the legs).



rep                                       .


----------



## Es (Nov 9, 2012)

Fuck Arena time again


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 10, 2012)

why is morbius not dead? he is the worst spider-man character ever.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 10, 2012)

@ arena: still, kev walker. almost makes it worth checking


----------



## Blinky (Nov 10, 2012)

I loved Kev Walker on Thunderbolts. 

Is Jeff Parker only writing the she-hulk book now?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 10, 2012)

Blinky said:


> I loved Kev Walker on Thunderbolts.
> 
> Is Jeff Parker only writing the she-hulk book now?



that and Dark Avengers I think


----------



## Blinky (Nov 10, 2012)

Oh Dark Avengers is still going post-relaunch?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 10, 2012)

Blinky said:


> Oh Dark Avengers is still going post-relaunch?



I think so. it's just getting a roster change


----------



## Blinky (Nov 10, 2012)

Oh well that's cool then.


----------



## Kanali (Nov 10, 2012)

Emperor Joker said:


> I think so. it's just getting a roster change



This. It'll focus on Trickshot, Ragnarok, June Covington, Ai Apaec, Moonstone, Skaar and USAgent now.


----------



## creative (Nov 11, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 















*Spoiler*: __ 
















thank you based nuzlocke.


----------



## creative (Nov 11, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## creative (Nov 11, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 









credits for editing of course go to Nuzlocke. google him up and try his pokemon: hardmode comic when you get the chance.


----------



## shit (Nov 11, 2012)

roflwofl

hope was the best


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 12, 2012)

Man I kinda want Nuz to do the side comics too, or heck anyone parody the side comics. If the parodies don't match then we'll just call it a metaphor for the connection of events in the actual comic. 

Also at this point, I am sure Mugga shall forever replace Mutie.


----------



## shit (Nov 12, 2012)

I like how half the jokes were comments on jrjr's terrible art and page layout


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 12, 2012)

Man, those scott jokes are painful to hear.

Cause they're pretty good


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 12, 2012)

I liked the part where all the demons on limbo are happy to see Stephen and starking shouting for blunts


----------



## creative (Nov 12, 2012)

I can't help but lose it everytime Tony talks at all. He is always smashed.


----------



## Damaris (Nov 12, 2012)

i would gladly pay actual money for those edits can marvel hire him
be better use of my cash then my actual avx comics


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 14, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> I liked the part where all the demons on limbo are happy to see Stephen and starking shouting for blunts



I just like how he comes right into it like "Yeah this sucks we are so above this can we just chill out down here till its over?"

Also, late to the feels party, but just finished JiM. I cried.


----------



## Es (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## Kanali (Nov 14, 2012)

The new Thor is awesome. I usually hate Aaron but he really nailed it with the first issue. Lets hope he keeps it up.


----------



## Es (Nov 14, 2012)

Can we get the title changed senses AVtrite is over


----------



## Cromer (Nov 14, 2012)

Seconded. Maybe call it "Marvel. NOW!" or a less sucky variant.


----------



## creative (Nov 14, 2012)

I just read the all-new uncanny x-men. everything up till hank travels back in time to pick up teen scott is fucking amazing. the art was grand, the text was straight to the point and cyclops is by the large, the exactly the kind of anti-hero I wanted. my only problem right now is the cluster-fuck of fucked history in the x-men.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 14, 2012)

I liked the first issues today


----------



## Kanali (Nov 14, 2012)

By Beasts logic, liberating the prisoners of Nazi concentration camps is genocide.


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 14, 2012)

So Thor was pretty awesome. Surprisingly less wacky than I've come to expect of Aaron. Although, I do hope the narration was just for the first issue. I can see that getting annoying after a while.


----------



## Es (Nov 14, 2012)

So Sunfire joins Uncanny Avengers


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 15, 2012)

Craaaap. Remender's put Sunfire back to his original look. I hate that look. My inner Jap rages a hundred Godzillas at that look. 

I was fond of his Horseman look.


----------



## Narutossss (Nov 15, 2012)

damn, the artwork on watxm keeps getting worse after bachalo left, first they bought in that allred guy and now this steve sanders guy, not to mention he's being colored by one of the worst colorist in my opinion, fucking frank d'armata... ughhh  guess I'm really dropping this book, just isn't the same without bachalo


----------



## sanx021 (Nov 15, 2012)

How long do you think it will be till Bendis has Cyclops talking like this


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 15, 2012)

That depends, when is his next confrontation with Sinister? 

But seriously, All New was actually pretty okay, largely due to Immonen. His "E Team saving mutants like a boss!" scenes were great.


----------



## Kanali (Nov 15, 2012)

Bergelmir said:


> Craaaap. Remender's put Sunfire back to his original look. I hate that look. My inner Jap rages a hundred Godzillas at that look.
> 
> I was fond of his Horseman look.



I was extremely disappointed, his classic look is pretty darn ugly. He and Havok draw the team's sex appeal down big time. I think thats why Tony ran off to space.

I'd rather have had them put Quicksilver in instead of Sunfire. He'd fill the role of mutant hothead. I guess Remender chose Sunfire because of the Apocalypse story coming up.


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 15, 2012)

Wait, we've got an Apocalypse story coming up?  Any details revealed besides Poccy?


----------



## Kanali (Nov 15, 2012)

Bergelmir said:


> Wait, we've got an Apocalypse story coming up?  Any details revealed besides Poccy?



Not that I remember. Just that Red Skull will have an arc (the one thats going on now), Apocalypse will have an arc and Kang the Conqueror will have an arc. Then they all do something together.


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 15, 2012)

Cool. That aught to be great.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 15, 2012)

Bergelmir said:


> Cool. That aught to be great.



There's also going to be an Apoc story in Thor, with young Thor fighting Apoc in the 16th century or whatever.

That should be fun.


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 15, 2012)

Young Thor fighting Poccy? I wouldn't mind that resulting in young Thor getting the crap kicked out of him.


----------



## Cromer (Nov 15, 2012)

You gotta problem wit' young Thor?


----------



## Kanali (Nov 15, 2012)

Young Thor is cool. But he's a 10 year old girl compared to Apocalypse. Girlish locks an all


----------



## Kanali (Nov 15, 2012)

Let the shitstorm begin.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 15, 2012)

hooray what we needed another Wolverine title.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 15, 2012)

God that is such a waste.

EDIT: At least the teaser is super obvious. Had it been more ambiguous I'd have gotten hyped due to the creative team.


----------



## Kanali (Nov 15, 2012)

There is still hope that it might be a new Daken book or a Sabretooth solo and they're just fucking with us with the teaser.


----------



## Kanali (Nov 15, 2012)

Otherwise, Wolverine will be in :

Avengers
Uncanny Avengers
Wolverine and the X-Men
Astonishing X-Men
All New X-Men
X-Treme X-Men
Age of Apocalypse
Wolveirne MAX
Savage Wolverine
Snikt
A minimum of an arc of X-Men: Legacy
Appearances in Cable and X-Force (as part of the Uncanny Avengers team)
An appearance for an arc of Young Avengers (as part of the Uncanny Avengers team)

Even if Logan was the best character ever, this is too much.

On an unrelated note, why is Hulk on Secret Avengers? Who thinks "Hmm, we need to put together a stealth team. Lets get the Hulk in here, who's more subtle and sneaky than the Hulk?".


----------



## Cromer (Nov 15, 2012)

"Snikt"?

Seriously?

The almighty Canadian snikt-bub incarnate is getting another book? Again? I thought he'd become an upstanding member of society and Cyclops was now the loner anti-hero?


----------



## Cromer (Nov 15, 2012)

Kanali said:


> On an unrelated note, why is Hulk on Secret Avengers? Who thinks *"Hmm, we need to put together a stealth team. Lets get the Hulk in here, who's more subtle and sneaky than the Hulk?"*.




The same guy that thought to put together a stealth team with *Captain America*? BEAST?!


----------



## Es (Nov 15, 2012)

Glad they bring back Madman but I'm scared it's by Way and annoyed it's not in Hulk


----------



## Cromer (Nov 15, 2012)

Has Daniel Way ever written something worth reading? He must have done something right to get the Deadpool gig back when he was still hotcakes.


----------



## Es (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm hopeing he doesn't fuck up one of my favorite PAD villains


----------



## shit (Nov 15, 2012)

Cromer said:


> Has Daniel Way ever written something worth reading? He must have done something right to get the Deadpool gig back when he was still hotcakes.



he got it as payment for being loeb's bottom bitch during wolverine origins


----------



## Cromer (Nov 15, 2012)

shit said:


> he got it as payment for being loeb's bottom bitch during wolverine origins



and you had to remind me of him. Loeb. Why does it seem like he has even more pull at Marvel than he used to, even as his skills have died a slow painful death? Rhetorical question, don't try to answer that. 


In other news, Thor was awesome. I hope the Land factor doesn't negate the awesome I expect from Iron Man.


----------



## Kanali (Nov 15, 2012)

Land's artwork fits perfectly for Iron Man. Porn faces galore.


----------



## Bluebeard (Nov 15, 2012)

Suprisingly, I liked All New X-Men the most out of the titles released yesterday.

Thor was also great. Really loved the mystery element that has been added to it.


----------



## creative (Nov 15, 2012)

Cromer said:


> Has Daniel Way ever written something worth reading? He must have done something right to get the Deadpool gig back when he was still hotcakes.



his ghost rider and punisher was just over average.

speaking as someone who has never read thor a day in his life, I find aaron's first issue to be very good. his choice of words for thor is abit mouthy and I can see that becoming a habit. that aside it was the best thing I read this week that wasn't all-new x-men.



> The almighty Canadian snikt-bub incarnate is getting another book?  Again? I thought he'd become an upstanding member of society and Cyclops  was now the loner anti-hero?



now that cyclops is in full abuse of the badass super-mutant-moniker, I'm prepared to pay actual money to see wolverine become hypocritical, but will-intentioned anti-villain you usually has many of his friends and family blow up in his face. the role reversal over these two is as pretty funny.


----------



## shit (Nov 15, 2012)

way is never over average


----------



## Kanali (Nov 15, 2012)

Way and Liu's run on Daken during Dark Reign was pretty good as well.


----------



## shit (Nov 15, 2012)

I didn't really think so

he basically kept the character from doing anything meaningful at all

he just went around being a shit talking slut when everyone else was waging wars


----------



## shit (Nov 15, 2012)

I just heard on /co/ that the snikt teaser is for a book centering around Dog from wolverine origins


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 15, 2012)

The New summers needs to display some master planning for me to be on board with him


----------



## shit (Nov 15, 2012)

sentry's back


----------



## shit (Nov 15, 2012)

or maybe not, just realized half the people there are dead


----------



## Stringer (Nov 15, 2012)

Saw the preview of Cable and X-force, I liked it. Havok showing Cap who's boss. It's not often you see someone telling Cap to stand down when he's seriously trying to give an order. 

I wasn't planning on reading it but I think I'll give it a try.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 15, 2012)

I didn't know Kung Fu guy was dead. He is awesome

I can only name two dead guys there, counting the sentry though


----------



## shit (Nov 15, 2012)

genderbent britain is dead

genderbent beast is dead

genderbent yellowjacket is dead


----------



## Blinky (Nov 15, 2012)

there was a genderbent beast?


----------



## shit (Nov 15, 2012)

I meant the cat chick in the top left


----------



## Es (Nov 15, 2012)

Oh you mean Deathcry.


----------



## shit (Nov 15, 2012)

I            guess?

I just remember her from dead avengers during chaos war


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 16, 2012)

Only Deathcry is dead from the image, right?

I've heard that Bendis just brought Wasp back. Lionheart is still alive too, right? Has she even shown up since New Excalibur?

EDIT: JiM previews:  I already love Immonen's Sif.


----------



## creative (Nov 16, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> I didn't know Kung Fu guy was dead. He is awesome
> 
> I can only name two dead guys there, counting the sentry though



shang chi is still very much alive. last time I saw him was in Ellis' secret ass-kickers. speaking of Ellis' in midst of all of beast's bitch about how going to extremes to meet your philosophical goals, no one told him to sit the fuck down when he nuked all of chicago with the blackwidow's vintage Cadillac and doctor doom's teleportatiom tech


----------



## Kanali (Nov 16, 2012)

shit said:


> or maybe not, just realized half the people there are dead



He's not. Thats just an anniversary variant.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 16, 2012)

I was going to say wasp is alive, and so is shapeshifting brittan girl, but then I remember the Chaos War tie in


----------



## creative (Nov 16, 2012)

Ms.brittan has also been alive for quite some time.  Uncanny x-force and the secret avengers both state she's on some alternate timeline no one gives a fuck about.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 16, 2012)

So does marvel put out Premier hardcovers and then "regular" hardcovers? Is there any difference between the two?

Just curious because I want to pick up the JiM hardcovers, but all the premier HCs are out of print. Will they eventually release a new set or just reprint the premier ones?


----------



## Parallax (Nov 16, 2012)

honestly not much it's just a fancy label.  Some are slightly larger and sometimes they come with a fancy extra page or two but you're really not missing much


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 16, 2012)

​
The translation of the binary text reveal "Age of Ultron" as I've heard.


----------



## Es (Nov 16, 2012)

>Bendis event

>March

Fuck everything


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 16, 2012)

Holy shit ANXM was fucking amazing


----------



## Michael Lucky (Nov 17, 2012)




----------



## Cromer (Nov 17, 2012)

ANXM surprised M̶̲̥̅ε̲̣̣̣̥ with HO̶̲̥̅̶̷̩̥̊͡ good it was.


----------



## Kanali (Nov 17, 2012)

Michael Lucky said:


>



I love X-Factor.

The Extinction Team parts were pretty much the only good thing about ANXM. Watching the rest of the team whine about how Scott is such a meanie was tiring. Beast writhing in pain was nice too.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm kinda looking forward to uncanny x-men now


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 18, 2012)

Another event.

Even if it is belated.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 18, 2012)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Another event.
> 
> Even if it is belated.



I'm really hoping it's just relegated to the Avengers books and isn't company wide..but this being Marvel it probably will be


----------



## Bluebeard (Nov 18, 2012)

It's Ultron. I love Ultron.

Hopefully they don't somehow fuck it up. Although it might bring the mutants and humans more together since Ultron hates life period.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 19, 2012)

Ha I was right told you

fuck stability I want tie ins, relaunches, and rotating creative teams

it's shit like this that I've effectively quit Marvel and DC besides 1 or 2 titles from them.


----------



## Es (Nov 19, 2012)

Dark Horse comics master race


----------



## Blinky (Nov 19, 2012)

Es said:


> Dark Horse comics master race



Or just anything that doesn't do the big shared universe thing.


----------



## Cromer (Nov 19, 2012)

I read more Image comics than anything else, and they have a (limited) shared universe too in Top Cow.


----------



## shit (Nov 19, 2012)

hey guys, you wanna be super spoiled on who superior spiderman is?
*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm serious
*Spoiler*: __ 



last chance, not kidding


----------



## E (Nov 19, 2012)

just read issue 698 and im having a seizure


----------



## shit (Nov 19, 2012)

e, did you just get _spoiled superiorly_?


----------



## shit (Nov 19, 2012)

mfw


----------



## E (Nov 19, 2012)

no, i read the entire thing just a couple mins. ago and i came to check for any shitstorms


----------



## shit (Nov 19, 2012)

nf is so behind the times on comics, it's agonizing waiting for anyone to react when you have something juicy like this super early


----------



## E (Nov 19, 2012)

mine is a mix of jackie chan my head is full of fuck and some angry-ass nazi rage face



shit said:


> nf is so behind the times on comics, it's agonizing waiting for anyone to react when you have something juicy like this super early



this is true


----------



## shit (Nov 19, 2012)

I can't even rage

I can't find any rational reason not to be happy about this


----------



## shit (Nov 19, 2012)

the lurkers are talking themselves out of being spoiled, I can feel it


----------



## E (Nov 19, 2012)

idk, i do not like this at all 

yea i feel 'em too


----------



## Bluebeard (Nov 19, 2012)

Holy shit!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 20, 2012)

Damn, poor Peter. 

Well, here are the variants covers for Age of Ultron.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Parallax (Nov 20, 2012)

That's a lame ass twist

glad I stopped reading Spider man ages ago.


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 20, 2012)

GLARBHARGAHST!!

I looked under the Spidey spoiler. 

I actually like this as a reason for a new guy under the Spider costume.


----------



## Slice (Nov 20, 2012)

I am like 30 issues behind on Spiderman, completely lost track of it when they started to release several issues a month.

So am i reading that spoiler right and they are replacing Peter with someone else because he let Octopus die?


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 20, 2012)

No.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Basically, it seems that Doc Ock has switched minds with Peter. So Peter is in Ock's body, and Ock is in Peter's body. And it looks like Peter-Ock just died. So Ock is left free to prance about in Peter's body.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 20, 2012)

hahaha wow. 

so wait, 698 is out or what? i dont understand :/ 

I dont consider it behind the times to have not read a comic that isn't out yet


----------



## Slice (Nov 20, 2012)

Ah ok, that would be a kinda nice small story but doing this a few issues before the soft relaunch? I'm not sure if like this.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 20, 2012)

how hard is CBR raging?


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 20, 2012)

I think 698 comes out this week. This is just a leak.


----------



## Cromer (Nov 20, 2012)

Since I haven't read Spider Man since July or so, I don't much give a shit.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 20, 2012)

would anyone else like to come forward and tell everyone how they don't give a shit because they don't read spider-man? lets just get it out of the way now.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 20, 2012)

btw, sounds like a weird concept to launch a whole new series from, especially one thats supposed to be getting brand new comics people involved. I mean, how do you explain the premise of the series to someone brand new and not have them go 'fuck this' immediately?


----------



## Slice (Nov 20, 2012)

Im more in the i do give a shit but dont read Spiderman atm camp. 

Got a long ass vacation coming in January and it is one of the series i plan to catch up to then.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 20, 2012)

Yeah I didn't mean you. I mean, me, I've checked out a few issues here and there since that spider-island stuff but they've been kinda... bad? But this is an interesting development!


----------



## shit (Nov 20, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> hahaha wow.
> 
> so wait, 698 is out or what? i dont understand :/
> 
> I dont consider it behind the times to have not read a comic that isn't out yet



more like it took 8 hours for someone who gave a shit to comment after I posted it


----------



## shit (Nov 20, 2012)

ASM has been consistent good quality throughout all of slott's run (not great, just above meh)

this is way above and beyond the most interesting thing he's done

also the issue is fantastic and my only regret is ruining it for you guys, I really really suggest it regardless tho


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 20, 2012)

shit said:


> more like it took 8 hours for someone who gave a shit to comment after I posted it



well. I was busy.


----------



## Cromer (Nov 20, 2012)

I saw shit's post at the time he/she made it, but I was surfing on a dumb phone at the time. The spoilers were frustratingly nested.


----------



## creative (Nov 20, 2012)

shit said:


> ASM has been consistent good quality throughout all of slott's run (not great, just above meh)
> 
> this is way above and beyond the most interesting thing he's done
> 
> also the issue is fantastic and my only regret is ruining it for you guys, I really really suggest it regardless tho




oi, I just picked up brand new day. don't blame me for having a busy schedule.


----------



## Kanali (Nov 20, 2012)

Source.

Let the shitstorm begin. I'm too disappointed to say anything yet.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 20, 2012)

another relaunch? Marvel


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 20, 2012)

Oh goodie another Wolverine book...god knows we need another one of those.


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 20, 2012)

So I hear ASM #698 is a shitstorm-level troll. That bad? Is it worth actually buying an issue?


----------



## Parallax (Nov 20, 2012)

I think it's really lame but you should at least try to check it out.  If you can find a way to read it for free at your lcs then I say go that route.


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 20, 2012)

Hmm from reading comments online and looking at #699's cover I think I have a good idea what's gonna happen..can't say I'm especially surprised because a lot of people speculated that would happen..don't know if I'd call it lame but it is...meh. I can't see the change sticking around for too long into Superior anyway. I bet as soon as another wirter takes over shit will be retconed.


----------



## Narutossss (Nov 20, 2012)

can someone explain whats going on with spider-man,  I don't read it but I want to know what the all drama is all about.


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 20, 2012)

Just type Amazing Spider-Man #698 on google.


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 20, 2012)

I just realized, that cover of Superior Spider-man with Mary Jane just got creepy.


----------



## Stringer (Nov 20, 2012)

Watch him score with Captain Marvel, I expect him to pay a visit to most romantic interests in pete's life.  I can barely imagine the mess peter will have to clean after he regains control of his body.


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 20, 2012)

I don't know if you guys have seen this, but Weaver put up the covers for Avengers 4-6 on his website a few days ago: 

Looking forward to cosmic goodness.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 20, 2012)

hmm. Paul Cornell's kind of awesome though guys. Alan Davis is... ok I guess. Guaranteed to be a shit ton better than that Cho book though


----------



## Blinky (Nov 20, 2012)

I actually like the Spider-Man thing since I like silly stuff like that happening. Just wish it was a writer I liked doing the story. 



Petes12 said:


> hmm. Paul Cornell's kind of awesome though guys. Alan Davis is... ok I guess. Guaranteed to be a shit ton better than that Cho book though



I quite like Alan Davis even though I find it hard to get into comics with old art styles. I really liked him on Avengers Prime but I think he has a problem with drawing normal modern day people which is not surprising. 

Also there is no way he's staying on if this is supposed to be monthly.


----------



## creative (Nov 21, 2012)

Why can't I have Miller or Rucka version wolverine?


----------



## Parallax (Nov 21, 2012)

Don't try to rationalize or justify the new Wolverine title Petes :|


----------



## creative (Nov 21, 2012)

once again the ultimate marvels are the best marvels. can't believe how much of a cunt surge mach two is though. oh and indestructible hulk was good too


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Nov 21, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _uncanny x-force 34_ 



 they kept on stealing evan's kill, joking aside is nice he didn't kill, and is funny to see mystique shitting herself 



*Spoiler*: _WatXM_ 



 The whole thing was awesome 



*Spoiler*: _Iron Man_ 



 may not be gillen best but I trust that it will be better than fractions



*Spoiler*: _indestructible hulk_ 



that was some quality shit there


----------



## Michael Lucky (Nov 21, 2012)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> *Spoiler*: _uncanny x-men 34_
> 
> 
> 
> they kept on stealing evan's kill, joking aside is nice he didn't kill, and is funny to see mystique shitting herself



didnt know evan was around in the 60's


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Nov 21, 2012)

Michael Lucky said:


> didnt know evan was around in the 60's



 everyone makes mistakes once in a blue


----------



## Stringer (Nov 21, 2012)

Indestructible Hulk was just plain awesome. I dig the new direction Mark Waid is taking Bruce's character, this might build up to be one of the best hulk book in a very long time.


----------



## creative (Nov 21, 2012)

I like how Banner is back to being a grinch like he used to be. here's the the green one beating the plot armor out of ironman.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 22, 2012)

Sunfire is joining Uncanny Avengers Fuck yes iam Crying!


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 22, 2012)

Bleargh. X-force ending was dissapointing. All of that, just to make the same point Jason Aaron made in his Wolverine run.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 22, 2012)

Bergelmir said:


> Bleargh. X-force ending was dissapointing. All of that, just to make the same point Jason Aaron made in his Wolverine run.



I think this is gonna lead to wolverine swearing off killing, speaking of Wolverine



Can't wait!


----------



## Stringer (Nov 22, 2012)

> Bleargh. X-force ending was dissapointing.


This wasn't the last issue of x-force, it ends on december 5th.


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 22, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> I think this is gonna lead to wolverine swearing off killing, speaking of Wolverine
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait!


Paul Cornell is always good. So I'll be giving it a shot. Also, I'm curious to see if Wolverine's popularity will negate Cornell's 15 issue curse.



Unshaken Faith said:


> This wasn't the last issue of x-force, it ends on december 5th.



Sorry, I meant the ending of this arc.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 22, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Sunfire is joining Uncanny Avengers Fuck yes iam Crying!



has he always worn that terrible mask


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 22, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> has he always worn that terrible mask



I like it, its unique, I'd call it iconic, but no writer in marvel history had ever tried to use him to his potential


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 22, 2012)

You know, I only just noticed that Wasp is part of that team. Thats... unfortunate.

Also, weird how all three mutant representatives look kinda crap on the team.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 22, 2012)

Bergelmir said:


> Also, weird how all three mutant representatives look kinda crap on the team.



there are 4 mutants


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 22, 2012)

Well, technically there are 5(Havok, Wolverine, Sunfire, Scarlet Witch, Rogue), but I'm not counting Wolverine and Scarlet Witch as mutant reps since they seem to favour the Avengers more.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 22, 2012)

which is weird with wolverine. 

I just read the new hulk. meeeeeeeeeeh. its exactly what i expected from waid in the worst way. and what is it about genuises in the marvel universe that they can't just be good at their primary field, they all also apparently have the ability to cure cancer over the weekend or whatever.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 22, 2012)

Bergelmir said:


> Well, technically there are 5(Havok, Wolverine, Sunfire, Scarlet Witch, Rogue), but I'm not counting Wolverine and Scarlet Witch as mutant reps since they seem to favour the Avengers more.



Well Wolverine is leading the X-men now so that seems like a silly point of view to me


----------



## Kanali (Nov 22, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Well Wolverine is leading the X-men now so that seems like a silly point of view to me



Being the Headmaster is his day job. Now that he's off X-Force, the Avengers are where he's doing most of his super heroics. But yeah, he still counts as an X-Man. Wanda doesn't though, she's there as part of the Avengers.


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 22, 2012)

Maybe its because of AvX, but I just see Wolverine as more of an Avenger. We'll see how it plays out in the book, but if mutant interest crosses Avenger interest, I see him siding with Cap. For now, at least.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 22, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> I think this is gonna lead to wolverine swearing off killing, speaking of Wolverine
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait!



I would like this if there weren't already two other Wolverine solo ongoings by the point this came out...albeit one of those is a MAX title.


----------



## Bluebeard (Nov 22, 2012)

Captain America 1 wasn't bad. Dimension Z stuff was a little out there but we got to see some of Steve's childhood and his relationship with Sharon at least.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 22, 2012)

Some more cover arts from Age of Ultron.


*Spoiler*: __ 












And since the topic is still on Spidey, here are the covers for 699 & 700 plus more.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 22, 2012)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Some more cover arts from Age of Ultron.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Sweet! cant wait. Also i like She-hulks hair



Bergelmir said:


> Maybe its because of AvX, but I just see Wolverine as more of an Avenger. We'll see how it plays out in the book, but if m*utant interest crosses Avenger interest, I see him siding with Cap*. For now, at least.


Only if those "avengers interests" are in the interest of every one else who lives on the planet not just the mutant minority


----------



## shit (Nov 22, 2012)

like genociding all mutants?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 23, 2012)

Oh look, it's another Wolverine book that I can pretend doesn't exist! 

Anybody else feel UXF #34 was kinda flat? Other than Betsy derping Shadow King, it just read like a gigantic ball of "meh".


----------



## Kanali (Nov 24, 2012)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Anybody else feel UXF #34 was kinda flat? Other than Betsy derping Shadow King, it just read like a gigantic ball of "meh".



It was extremely flat.

Sabretooth laughing his ass off and just walking away was extremely anti-climatic.. Its like Green Goblin going "Well this was fun, I have a manicure at 10 so I'll call you later. Byesies!!" after throwing Gwen off the bridge.


----------



## superbatman86 (Nov 24, 2012)

Kanali said:


> It was extremely flat.
> 
> Sabretooth laughing his ass off and just walking away was extremely anti-climatic.. Its like Green Goblin going "Well this was fun, I have a manicure at 10 so I'll call you later. Byesies!!" after throwing Gwen off the bridge.


Honestly that was the best part.Sabes used to do that kinda shit all the time and it's always great.


----------



## creative (Nov 24, 2012)

nah. I didn't enjoy uncanny x-force's ending. I glad daken was taken care of and it's nice that genesis found control his destiny but holy shit is wolverine an awful person. not even wade avenging his "Bro" fantomex could make up for wolvering durping about as sabertooth cackles happily away.


----------



## Scarecrow Red (Nov 24, 2012)

I would be happy if Remender has the chance to write a Deadpool solo one day. He made the best rendition of Wade that I've read.

Also this is the best thing that ever came up from Sabretooh

[YOUTUBE]m9d9eYuFwtM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kanali (Nov 24, 2012)

superbatman86 said:


> Honestly that was the best part.Sabes used to do that kinda shit all the time and it's always great.



Sure, its fun, but it completely spoils the mood the series was trying to set. The fact that they didn't even bother going after him is just crazy. If Logan wanted to teach Evan a lesson or if he didn't want to kill him, he could at least have captured him. It was X-Force + Evan vs him, capturing him wouldn't have been that hard.

But instead Logan went "Well there he goes. I can't keep up with that brisk walking speed, I guess I'll just get him the next time he murders innocents and endangers my loved ones".


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 24, 2012)

I stopped reading 616 (for now) with the conclusions of AvX and Invincible Iron Man. What's the new cool thing to read in Marvel NOW?


----------



## Cromer (Nov 24, 2012)

LIL_M0 said:


> I stopped reading 616 (for now) with the conclusions of AvX and Invincible Iron Man. What's the new cool thing to read in Marvel NOW?



Thor:God of Thunder. Accept no substitutes.


----------



## Kanali (Nov 24, 2012)

LIL_M0 said:


> I stopped reading 616 (for now) with the conclusions of AvX and Invincible Iron Man. What's the new cool thing to read in Marvel NOW?



Depends which characters you like.

So far Indestructible Hulk, Thor : God of Thunder and X-Men : Legacy have been pretty good.

All New X-Men has potential as well.


----------



## Rice Ball (Nov 24, 2012)

So, was the Thanos arc in avengers assemble worth reading, or will it piss me off like the other recent bits and pieces


----------



## creative (Nov 25, 2012)

LIL_M0 said:


> I stopped reading 616 (for now) with the conclusions of AvX and Invincible Iron Man. What's the new cool thing to read in Marvel NOW?



I would tell you to read uncanny avengers but in all fairness thor by Arron is the best book out of the marvel now releases until next Wednesday.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 25, 2012)

LIL_M0 said:


> I stopped reading 616 (for now) with the conclusions of AvX and Invincible Iron Man. What's the new cool thing to read in Marvel NOW?



Thor: God of Thunder, Deadpool and Journey Into Mystery


----------



## creative (Nov 25, 2012)

Rice Ball said:


> So, was the Thanos arc in avengers assemble worth reading, or will it piss me off like the other recent bits and pieces



It's not as awful as everyone makes it out to be but I promise you, your going to cringe. The only good thing about that arc is the art.


----------



## shit (Nov 25, 2012)

Emperor Joker said:


> Thor: God of Thunder, Deadpool and Journey Into Mystery



heh   wuht


----------



## shit (Nov 25, 2012)

Kanali said:


> Sure, its fun, but it completely spoils the mood the series was trying to set. The fact that they didn't even bother going after him is just crazy. If Logan wanted to teach Evan a lesson or if he didn't want to kill him, he could at least have captured him. It was X-Force + Evan vs him, capturing him wouldn't have been that hard.
> 
> But instead Logan went "Well there he goes. I can't keep up with that brisk walking speed, I guess I'll just get him the next time he murders innocents and endangers my loved ones".



it's not like anyone can kill sabretooth anyhow


----------



## Kanali (Nov 25, 2012)

shit said:


> it's not like anyone can kill sabretooth anyhow



They can throw him in jail easily.


----------



## shit (Nov 25, 2012)

he'd probably kill one of them in the process

wolverine knows he's the only one that can deal with sabretooth


----------



## creative (Nov 25, 2012)

Emperor Joker said:


> Thor: God of Thunder, Deadpool and Journey Into Mystery



I can't say I like Jim much. I never gave a feel for lady sif.


----------



## Kanali (Nov 26, 2012)

shit said:


> he'd probably kill one of them in the process
> 
> wolverine knows he's the only one that can deal with sabretooth



As stupid as it is, Wolverine makes Sabretooth look like a little girl on a regular basis. Him, Psylocke, Deadpool, EVA and Evanocalypse should have no problems subduing Sabes. 

I'm glad Sabretooth is out and about, but its a dumb way to conclude the story. Remender should have had another issue or two.


----------



## shit (Nov 26, 2012)

wade and evan would've been liabilities more than anything


----------



## Kanali (Nov 26, 2012)

Looks like the next X-Event. Or just a storyline.


----------



## shit (Nov 26, 2012)

caught up with consequences

tony stark stole the entire mini with one line


----------



## Michael Lucky (Nov 26, 2012)

Magneto's villain talk did it for me


----------



## shit (Nov 26, 2012)

everything else was a matter of course, but tony's line came out of nowhere and had me laughing pretty loud


----------



## Michael Lucky (Nov 26, 2012)

lol, you mean tony knowing it would bring back mutants?



Kanali said:


> Looks like the next X-Event. Or just a storyline.



this seems very interesting


----------



## shit (Nov 26, 2012)

yesssss

about to read A+X against my better judgment since it's half by loeb

I'll feel bad if I read it and then try to give it back for a credit with my lcs (yes my lcs is just that cool) anyway


----------



## Michael Lucky (Nov 26, 2012)

lol, kinda makes you think he's a cunt, that or he's making scott play his lil game

anf lol, i only read first one, was strange but i can see how  might work out in the future

how about a+x with namor and thor, that would prolly be an interesting issue if it happens


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 26, 2012)

Kanali said:


> Looks like the next X-Event. Or just a storyline.




Hopefully, Uncanny won't be anywhere near this since I have zero desire to read about sniktbub and his School for Lifelike Wallpapper.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Nov 26, 2012)

i am interested in villain kurt tho

I also like where they are coming from so i might check it out


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Nov 26, 2012)

Bergelmir said:


> Bleargh. X-force ending was dissapointing. All of that, just to make the same point Jason Aaron made in his Wolverine run.



genesis pimp slapping mystique, thats entertainment money can't buy


----------



## shit (Nov 26, 2012)

Michael Lucky said:


> lol, kinda makes you think he's a cunt, that or he's making scott play his lil game



magnificent cunt more like

unless you mean he was lying cuz I'm sure he wasn't


----------



## shit (Nov 26, 2012)

aaron's run on the hulk is by far the worst thing he's ever done for marvel


----------



## shit (Nov 26, 2012)

all new x-men was very pretty but still had a facepalm bendis moment or two

that white chick cop drilling that black guy about using his mutation to help people

do minorities really eat that shit up like bendis thinks they do?


----------



## Es (Nov 26, 2012)

I don't regret missing it.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Nov 26, 2012)

off topic: Silver Surfer vs Onslaught?

also I hope Bendis has a good run


----------



## shit (Nov 26, 2012)

read last issue of fraction's thor

so far these last issues have not left me missing these writers

I can't remember if I've read the end of hickman's FF and F4, those series are usually a blur to me since they never tie in with anything


----------



## Michael Lucky (Nov 26, 2012)

I remember when people complain about how books tie up to so many other ones that its exhausting to catch up


----------



## shit (Nov 26, 2012)

I've never been one of those people, I keep up at least somewhat with most things in marvel

finished last issue of fraction's ironman, pretty neat last issue, at least best one I've read today

read first issue of gillen's ironman, pretty ok direction and there were some very nice pages, I've come around a little bit to the idea of treating a comic book like a photoshop project, but I also realize that gillen spends most of a large issue setting up things land can actually draw

also I found it funny that tony had to shave his goatee cuz land can't draw guys with facial hair


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 26, 2012)

First 3 pages of Avengers: 

Did Hickman just lay out his entire run in 2 pages? 

Also, I love the reference to Howard Stark in S.H.I.E.L.D. Kinda pisses me off that book is not done yet, though.


----------



## shit (Nov 26, 2012)

reading bendis's swan song arcs on his avenger titles, ugh, none of this makes a lick of fucking sense

and this art suddenly on new avengers, what the fuck am I looking at, this title couldn't be anymore terrible than it is right now


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 27, 2012)

new avengers seems to be a new artist every issue for this arc, a bunch of ones bendis has worked with in the past. 

I like some of them dislike others.


edit: what reference to howard stark berg?


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 27, 2012)

"Everything starts with an idea." Its how Howard starts his recording right before he and the Da Vinci gang shunt to the future after Newton. Its kind of a running theme through the series. If I remember correctly, that line is also how the the first issue starts.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 27, 2012)

Hickman and Opena's first 3 pages look great.  Dammit I'm really excited for this one.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 27, 2012)

I thought it was cool seeing Oeming draw an issue of New Avengers.


----------



## King Diablo (Nov 27, 2012)

Indestructible Hulk is so damn baws. Mark Waid is killing it!


----------



## Bluebeard (Nov 27, 2012)

^

The Incalculable Hulk.


----------



## King Diablo (Nov 27, 2012)

Waid's Daredevil run has been awesome as well. More people need to read it.


----------



## Cromer (Nov 27, 2012)

More people do. Unfortunately not as many people agree as I would like.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 27, 2012)

Hopefully Hulk has more staying power than daredevil. DD had a great opening hook (happy matt) but the latest issues I've read were pretty much carried by the art.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Nov 27, 2012)

So much good stuff going on in Marvel


----------



## Kanali (Nov 27, 2012)

Bergelmir said:


> First 3 pages of Avengers:
> 
> Did Hickman just lay out his entire run in 2 pages?
> 
> Also, I love the reference to Howard Stark in S.H.I.E.L.D. Kinda pisses me off that book is not done yet, though.



Looks awesome. Looks like I'll finally be getting into Avengers.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 27, 2012)

Looking into all the comics I missed last week

Sweet, X-Factor was out


Iron Man was also pretty good, but I don't feel like Tony Stark inspires Gillen the same way Loki and the X-men do


----------



## Parallax (Nov 27, 2012)

Iron Man was mediocre

it's ok to admit it.


----------



## Narutossss (Nov 27, 2012)

King Diablo said:


> Indestructible Hulk is so damn baws. Mark Waid is killing it!



read it a few days back, everything was so damn good, not a single complaint and Hill isn't so fucking annoying in this book, I guess it was just bendis's new avengers version of hill that I couldn't stand.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 28, 2012)

Parallax said:


> Iron Man was mediocre
> 
> it's ok to admit it.



I liked issue 2 a lot...

did not care for Hulk, even with the art


----------



## Michael Lucky (Nov 28, 2012)

it was alright


----------



## creative (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm really surprised with how well Deconnick handles Avengers Assemble. I swore it off but I ended up reading it the other day since the only thing /co/ was talking about at the time was their hate for ultimate spider-man and their love for marceline.

back to the point, the characterization was spot-on accurate and straight to the point.


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 28, 2012)

Yeah, Caselli is a fantastic artist. I don't think he's done much, though. I can only remember him from Amazing Spider-Man and Secret Warriors. And also something Runaways related, I think.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 28, 2012)

Huh, it looks like Avengers Assemble is finally what it was originally billed as. Definitely seems like something someone fresh off the movie could enjoy.


----------



## shit (Nov 28, 2012)

if I was fresh off the movie I'd be like "who the fuck is spiderwoman?"


----------



## sanx021 (Nov 28, 2012)

Cyclops getting the last word as always


----------



## creative (Nov 28, 2012)

shit said:


> if I was fresh off the movie I'd be like "who the fuck is spiderwoman?"



I'm atleast 80% sure characters like spiderwoman and captain marvel are there to get readers interested with less popular avengers, and burn more money buying comics.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 28, 2012)

shit said:


> if I was fresh off the movie I'd be like "who the fuck is spiderwoman?"



Haven't read the issue, but I'm assuming Deconnick did a decent enough job of introducing them.

What I really mean is that the dynamics and characters who were actually in the movie are being written similar to how they are in the movie, without it being poorly written.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 28, 2012)

remender's so crazy in a good way

btw so much for the theory that cassaday isn't a slow artist


----------



## Kanali (Nov 28, 2012)

Once you get past the anti-Cyclops wank, Uncanny Avengers is actually pretty good. Hating on Cyclops was all well and good for Consequences. We don't need to be told what an awful person he is in every X-Book.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 28, 2012)

it is. so is secret avengers.

oh yeah and I like this new Thor book


----------



## Parallax (Nov 28, 2012)

to be fair it has been awhile since Cassaday's done any work for a title but yeah...


----------



## Castiel (Nov 28, 2012)

Anyone got an idea for a new title?


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 28, 2012)

I think "Marvel NOW: in which every book comes out every 2 weeks except Uncanny Avengers which comes out every 2 months" is probably too long


----------



## Es (Nov 28, 2012)

Marvel Now or something


----------



## creative (Nov 28, 2012)

Castiel said:


> Anyone got an idea for a new title?




why not go with Marvel Comics? or Marvel?

....maybe even M.C.G.? (Marvel Comics Group) My Crap is greater than yours?


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 28, 2012)

Marvel Then and Now


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 28, 2012)

I tried reading Iron Man NOW. Dat Land.


----------



## Narutossss (Nov 28, 2012)

just read issue 21 or watxm....


----------



## shit (Nov 28, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> Marvel Then and Now



this    one

except do the now like "NOW!"


----------



## Narutossss (Nov 28, 2012)

sanx021 said:


> Cyclops getting the last word as always





so cyclops and his goons have been forced to hide in the old abandoned weapon-x facility.......... :rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## Blinky (Nov 28, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> remender's so crazy in a good way



I love how he writes Red Skull.


----------



## Es (Nov 28, 2012)

Narutossss said:


> so cyclops and his goons have been forced to hide in the old abandoned weapon-x facility.......... :rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl



It's Logan who started it though


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 28, 2012)

Es said:


> It's Logan who started it though



good revenge for the jean grey school

rogue stole the show in uncanny avengers


----------



## Narutossss (Nov 28, 2012)

just read issue 2 of all new x-men, I have to give it to bendis this shit is making laugh left and right, how this doesn't end in a mess I have no idea.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 28, 2012)

I have no idea where All-New will go after the initial arc. 



A Heroes For Hire drawn by Deodato? Can't say I like the idea of that.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 28, 2012)

urgh deadato go do something i'll have no interest in please. 

kinda funny, bendis couldn't give up writing cage and jessica even when he was done with avengers


----------



## Es (Nov 28, 2012)

>Being Interested in Bendis

You reap what you sow


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 28, 2012)

I enjoy him well enough on stuff that isn't avengers.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 28, 2012)

Es said:


> >Being Interested in Bendis
> 
> You reap what you sow



Hey now. Powers is still good...even if it is only released once in a blue moon


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 29, 2012)

Don't know why I did it, but I slogged through A+X #2 even though the art for both stories made me want to shove a few dozen knives into my eyes. God, I hate Bachalo...


----------



## Narutossss (Nov 29, 2012)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Don't know why I did it, but I slogged through A+X #2 even though the art for both stories made me want to shove a few dozen knives into my eyes. *God, I hate Bachalo... *


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 29, 2012)

Not my fault you like moldy shit, homes.


----------



## creative (Nov 29, 2012)

Bachelo is aight in my book. He's WAAAAAY better than Ramos if you ask me.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 29, 2012)

he's way better than 90% of artists in the industry


----------



## Blinky (Nov 29, 2012)

Es said:


> >Being Interested in Bendis
> 
> You reap what you sow



I don't like his Avengers but I loved a lot of things Bendis has done. Especially when it comes to street level things so something like Heroes For Hire is pretty perfect for him. 

Not with fucking Deodato though.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 29, 2012)

So does everyone really not like Bendis's avengers? It went on for too long, not arguments there, but overall I consider from New Avengers (breakout at the raft) to Siege to be a good, at times great, run.


----------



## Kanali (Nov 29, 2012)

New Avengers during Dark Reign was good and Dark Avengers were great. Everything else was meh or crap. That said, I haven't read any of his pre-Civil War Avengers besides Disassembled. 

And how can people hate on Deodato? His Thunderbolts and Dark Avengers stuff is gorgeous. I wish we had him on Uncanny X-Men instead of Bachalo. Though going by Hickman's formspring, he'll still be doing some Avengers.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 29, 2012)

Kanali said:


> New Avengers during Dark Reign was good and Dark Avengers were great. Everything else was meh or crap. That said, I haven't read any of his pre-Civil War Avengers besides Disassembled.



Ha well that's 20 issues you missed, most of which are pretty good imo. At the very least it's great art (Finch, Mcniven, Immonen).   



> And how can people hate on Deodato? His Thunderbolts and Dark Avengers stuff is gorgeous. I wish we had him on Uncanny X-Men instead of Bachalo. Though going by Hickman's formspring, he'll still be doing some Avengers.



He did work on those 2 titles, but at the same time a lot of his figures are too static. They almost look like action figures sometimes.


----------



## Cromer (Nov 29, 2012)

I wasn't a comics reader defore Civil War, but I know I've not given two fucks since Siege ended.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 29, 2012)

Cromer said:


> I wasn't a comics reader defore Civil War, but I know I've not given two fucks since Siege ended.



Well yeah, but that's still not even half of his run. Bendis started on Avengers in 2005, and siege was in 2010. I wholeheartedly agree that after siege both adjectiveless and New dropped significantly in quality, but up until then his run was pretty good.

Honestly given how much it tied up from Civil War to dark reign, Bendis should have taken his leave there.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 29, 2012)

I think his Avengers really fell off the rails when they did the whole heroic age thing. 

edit: which was exactly what you two said


----------



## Shadow (Nov 29, 2012)

Man I do not know who is doing the art for Uncanny X-Men he draws a terrible Thor.  Thor and Wolverine looked like Beavis and Butthead standing next to a Captain America with a small head inside a big body.

Shame too cause that issue had some awesome moments from Thor simply ruined by the art.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 29, 2012)

are you talking about Cassaday on Uncanny Avengers


----------



## shit (Nov 29, 2012)

everything bendis has done after ultimatum has been shit


----------



## Shadow (Nov 30, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> are you talking about Cassaday on Uncanny Avengers


 
Oh yeah my bad.  Uncanny Avengers.  My hate was running so deep I could barely type it.  Just  looking back on the art makes me sick.


----------



## creative (Nov 30, 2012)

shit said:


> everything bendis has done after ultimatum has been shit




bu-bu-bu....mah spider-mens?


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 30, 2012)

Shadow said:


> Oh yeah my bad.  Uncanny Avengers.  My hate was running so deep I could barely type it.  Just  looking back on the art makes me sick.



prepare to be shat on


----------



## Shadow (Nov 30, 2012)

You actually like the way Thor was drawn in that issue?

 Seriously the issue was good but the art on Thor and cap was absolute crap.  

I love John Cassaday in Astonishing but clearly he nedds to step his game up drawing Thor and Cap like that.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 30, 2012)

I didn't have a problem with thor, cap's head was maybe a little too snug and I don't like how he does the costume, or a bunch of his other redesigns for costumes. But a lot of people like Cassaday, that's why I said that.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 30, 2012)

He was definitely better on Astonishing X-Men.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 30, 2012)

he was exactly the same


----------



## Blinky (Nov 30, 2012)

Nah he was better.


----------



## Cromer (Nov 30, 2012)

Bendis insisting that Scott Summers is perpetrating "mutant hate crimes". Aren't his overzealous responses to mutant hate crimes the reason the Xmen are in this bind? Bendis keeps using that phrase, I don't think it means what he thinks it does.


----------



## shit (Nov 30, 2012)

creative said:


> bu-bu-bu....mah spider-mens?



fantastic art does not make the writing and idea not shit


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 30, 2012)

I agree that UA Cassaday < Astonishing / Planetary Cassaday.

But most of all I hate what he's done with Cap's uniform. He should have just stuck to Opena's. Now he looks like a dancer.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Nov 30, 2012)

I liked where future foundation is going, all new x-men was also fun

Cap america was great


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm still way too beat up by the end of JIM and UXM/ Consequences to care


----------



## sanx021 (Nov 30, 2012)

finally cyke gwetting a power up still don't know why he would need the x


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 30, 2012)

Because bendis couldn't do subtlety if she strapped herself on a table with her legs wide open and an ACME sign saying "Fuck me"


----------



## Sunrider (Nov 30, 2012)

sanx021 said:


> finally cyke gwetting a power up still don't know why he would need the x


The fuck was that supposed to be? Weird cascade effect around his beams, I don't get it. 

Anyway, only power up Cyclops needs is the ability to control the direction of his beams, like Darkseid's Omega Effect. 

Or follow through with the revelation in Astonishing that he could control his shit all along. A Cyclops that didn't actually _need_ his visor (but wore it just for the look) would be sick.


----------



## creative (Nov 30, 2012)

Le Petit Mort said:


> The fuck was that supposed to be? Weird cascade effect around his beams, I don't get it.
> 
> Anyway, only power up Cyclops needs is the ability to control the direction of his beams, like Darkseid's Omega Effect.
> 
> Or follow through with the revelation in Astonishing that he could control his shit all along. A Cyclops that didn't actually _need_ his visor (but wore it just for the look) would be sick.



This. Just this.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 30, 2012)

Le Petit Mort said:


> The fuck was that supposed to be? Weird cascade effect around his beams, I don't get it.
> 
> Anyway, only power up Cyclops needs is the ability to control the direction of his beams, like Darkseid's Omega Effect.



I don't think he can control the direction, but I think he's going to be able to shape the beams. Which could be pretty cool. Technically if that's the case he should be able to sharpen his blasts, and make them cut instead of punch.



> Or follow through with the revelation in Astonishing that he could control his shit all along. A Cyclops that didn't actually _need_ his visor (but wore it just for the look) would be sick.



Was it that he could control it all along or just that he could potentially control it all along? I thought his line of reasoning that the mere possibility of him losing control made the visor the right choice.


----------



## shit (Nov 30, 2012)

I think he has the possibility to control it but it's super hard

like he could make himself hold back the beams, but once he let them loose again he wasn't able to stop them again

I guess a psychic would have to stop the beams for him and then he could be regular guy as long as he wanted to but once the beams come out he's back to same ole


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Nov 30, 2012)

Parallax said:


> Hickman and Opena's first 3 pages look great.  Dammit I'm really excited for this one.


I know I want it now


Narutossss said:


> just read issue 21 or watxm....



tell me quentin wasn't awesome there, his "think of the children" line cracked me up, I got to admit I like this line up and I wish every now and then would change the line up a bit, nice change of pace.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Nov 30, 2012)

*Muh Phoenix #2*


----------



## Sunrider (Nov 30, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I don't think he can control the direction, but I think he's going to be able to shape the beams. Which could be pretty cool. Technically if that's the case he should be able to sharpen his blasts, and make them cut instead of punch.


He can vary the beam's focus, which he did when he "killed" Sabretooth one time, tightening his beam to laser focus and punching it through Creed's head. 





Whip Whirlwind said:


> Was it that he could control it all along or just that he could potentially control it all along? I thought his line of reasoning that the mere possibility of him losing control made the visor the right choice.


In a series of mind games, if was revealed by Emma that the head injury that prompted his visor had healed a long-ass time ago, and that the lack of control was all in his head. He then goes on to control his power perfectly during the Breakworld storyline. 

Of course, at the end of Whedon's run, they backtracked with some bullshit being the clarity about his powers being only temporary.


----------



## shit (Nov 30, 2012)

you're late as fuck


----------



## Michael Lucky (Nov 30, 2012)




----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 30, 2012)

The new avengers ending was perfect, My Favorite book is over 

All new X-men is set to replace it thought, it was awesome start to finish.

Uncanny was good too.


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 1, 2012)

guess there's no going back for cyclops now, don't see how those military dudes could survive that, don't see how the military gonna let this one slide, it's all out war now.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 1, 2012)

Narutossss said:


> guess there's no going back for cyclops now, don't see how those military dudes could survive that, don't see how the military gonna let this one slide, it's all out war now.



He just keeps right on pissing on Xavier's grave too.


----------



## hehey (Dec 1, 2012)

Cyclops is the man i dont care about Xavier Cyclops can piss all over that grave for all i care.


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 1, 2012)

hehey said:


> Cyclops is the man i dont care about Xavier Cyclops can piss all over that grave for all i care.



you sound like a poster from the cbr forum


*Spoiler*: __ 



that's not a compliment


----------



## Sunrider (Dec 1, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> He just keeps right on pissing on Xavier's grave too.


With respect to Xavier, maybe he wasn't right. Maybe he spent too much time trying to show humans "Hey, mutants are good! Please like us!"

On the other extreme, Magneto was all like "we're the next stage in evolution and inherently superior, so no reason we shouldn't just ruin your shit and take over," which was just as bad. 

Cyclops, ideologically, sits comfortably between the two. He's more like "we're willing to work with you, but we're standing up for our rights whether you like it or not."



He might be kicking up hornets' nests, but the confrontations he's provoking would have come around anyway. Cyclops is just making sure it happens on his terms.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 1, 2012)

so much delicious irony


----------



## Michael Lucky (Dec 1, 2012)

Cyclops was ideologically right!


----------



## Blinky (Dec 1, 2012)

ya know when I was reading AvX I thought Marvel's attempt of putting Cyclops in a morally grey are was done very poorly but seeing that there are a bunch of people arguing over wether he was right or not just goes to show what I know.


----------



## Kanali (Dec 1, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> He just keeps right on pissing on Xavier's grave too.



Because Xavier is such a saint that never did anything wrong right? So losing control of your powers and blowing shit up is a total insult to the guy that mindfucked people when it suited his purposes.


----------



## shit (Dec 1, 2012)

gooba I see you lurking

come post with us


----------



## Damaris (Dec 1, 2012)

i finally read all new xmen 002
idk
kinda cold on it


the only title im really excited for anymore is gillen's iron man...and fearless defenders when that comes out i suppose.


----------



## shit (Dec 1, 2012)

all new x-men would be terrific if bendis didn't make every other human an unreasonable, unrealistic characterture


----------



## Damaris (Dec 1, 2012)

but then he wouldnt be bendis...i'm really digging the art though, so i'll probably keep buying for that


----------



## shit (Dec 1, 2012)

also >defending yourself from being shot and losing control of your powers is the point of no return morally

narutosss I can't believe you have the gall to call someone else a bad poster


----------



## Gooba (Dec 1, 2012)

So I just read all of AvX and I'm feeling pretty meh about it.


----------



## Kanali (Dec 1, 2012)

Gooba said:


> So I just read all of AvX and I'm feeling pretty meh about it.



You should be overjoyed that thats all you're feeling.


----------



## Gooba (Dec 1, 2012)

I have been out of touch with comics for a few years, and it was a bit weird seeing Prof X die, again, missing entirely how he came back.


----------



## shit (Dec 1, 2012)

well I hope the experience didn't scare you off comics for another few years


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 1, 2012)

Have you been reading uncanny x-men as well? Because without UXM, AvX is just not worth the trouble


----------



## Gooba (Dec 1, 2012)

I read UxM 11 through 20.  And yea, I think I'm going to keep catching up with some other titles too.  Any runs I should make sure to check out?


----------



## Cromer (Dec 1, 2012)

Read Journey into Mystery from 623 - 645.(am I correct?) Kid Loki. Definitely. And maybe try Scarlet Spider or Winter Soldier as well, pretty awesome books. The Greg Rucka run on Punisher might be the best Punisher I've ever seen.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 1, 2012)

Kanali said:


> Because Xavier is such a saint that never did anything wrong right? So losing control of your powers and blowing shit up is a total insult to the guy that mindfucked people when it suited his purposes.



i never said Xavier wasa saint, but he was man of peace, and with all his power he could of done so much worse, But he new that was wrong so he preacched peace through understanding Xavier was a flawed but great man, and scott  having the gall to still wear an X and set up shop in weapon X of all placces and use *HIS *name to do  so while leading mutants down a path that will only end in war

 Is Horrifically disrespectfull.


----------



## sanx021 (Dec 1, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> i never said Xavier wasa saint, but he was man of peace, and with all his power he could of done so much worse, But he new that was wrong so he preacched peace through understanding Xavier was a flawed but great man, and scott  having the gall to still wear an X and set up shop in weapon X of all placces and use *HIS *name to do  so while leading mutants down a path that will only end in war
> 
> Is Horrifically disrespectfull.



Flawed doesn't even to describe Xavier he told his students to never abuse their powers yet he did it all the time he wiped scott's memory so he wouldn't remember his own brother after he died on a mission the guy was a hypocrite he may have meant well but the way he went about doing things was wrong


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 1, 2012)

sanx021 said:


> Flawed doesn't even to describe Xavier he told his students to never abuse their powers yet he did it all the time he wiped scott's memory so he wouldn't remember his own brother after he died on a mission the guy was a hypocrite he may have meant well but the way he went about doing things was wrong



you can tell some one not to do some thing despite having done that thing in the past. He did that for scott not for personal gain, If Xavier truly abused his powers and wasn't the man he was, magneto would of looked insignificant in comparison to the level of damage and dominance .That one instance doesn't negate every thing Xavier ever did for peace, mutant and the world as a hole,

Xavier deserves better.


----------



## sanx021 (Dec 1, 2012)

No he doesn't his peace was built on lies how would you feel if some one messed around with your head and erased the memory you had of your brother and let's not forget the things he did to danger


----------



## Kanali (Dec 1, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> i never said Xavier wasa saint, but he was man of peace, and with all his power he could of done so much worse, But he new that was wrong so he preacched peace through understanding Xavier was a flawed but great man, and scott  having the gall to still wear an X and set up shop in weapon X of all placces and use *HIS *name to do  so while leading mutants down a path that will only end in war
> 
> Is Horrifically disrespectfull.



Creating a military squad composed of teenagers is something men of peace do? 

Lets not be so fast to canonize Saint Xavier. Cyclops deserves to wear that X more than any other X-Man, even Xavier himself. Cyke stood by the Professor since day one and he's fought for mutantkind since childhood. He's sacrificed everything dear to him for the cause, and has accomplished more for mutants than Chuck ever did.

Scott is conducting business as usual. He didn't choose the Weapon X facility because he's totally down with secret experiments on mutants. He chose it (just like he says in the fucking book) because its a great hideout where no one would think to look for him. Besides branding that mutant exploiting bureaucrat, Scott hasn't done anything Xavier's X-Men wouldn't do.

Naming his home base after Xavier is as much of an honor as a guy running a black ops kill squad naming his school after Jean Grey. Cause Jean was always down with pre-emptive murder.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 1, 2012)

sanx021 said:


> No he doesn't his peace was built on lies how would you feel if some one messed around with your head and erased the memory you had of your brother and let's not forget the things he did to danger


Brother he had met for five minutes, also danger is a  machine shes not alive


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 1, 2012)

Kanali said:


> Creating a military squad composed of teenagers is something men of peace do?


 he taught a bunch of kids how to control there power,and to be superheros, to say they are a military squad is bull shit



> Lets not be so fast to canonize Saint Xavier. Cyclops deserves to wear that X more than any other X-Man, even Xavier himself.


Bullshit, Xavier dedicate dhis life to peace, he created the Xmen for that he didn''t give up on peace cause shit got hard like scott did,what scott is doing now goes against what Xavier and the X-men stand for,, its just like Wanda said, the X has lost it meaning 



> and has accomplished more for mutants than Chuck ever did.


no he hasn't



> Scott is conducting business as usual. He didn't choose the Weapon X facility because he's totally down with secret experiments on mutants. He chose it (just like he says in the fucking book) because its a great hideout where no one would think to look for him. Besides branding that mutant exploiting bureaucrat, Scott hasn't done anything Xavier's X-Men wouldn't do.


attacking military convoys,and police stations are not things the X-men would do



> Naming his home base after Xavier is as much of an honor as a guy running a black ops kill squad naming his school after Jean Grey. Cause Jean was always down with pre-emptive murder.


 are yo really gonna try and pretend its the same thing?

Wolverine didn'[t name X-force, the jean grey assassination squad, he named the school which is guess what  a school after her, which jean would approve of

Scott setting up shop in Weapon X so he can properly train his army is Not some thing Xavier wold approve off.

I know that scott can do no wrong with you, but he is Disrespecting  Xaviers memory, if you think that not  a memory  worth respecting fine but don't act like Xavier wasn't disgusted with scott at the end.

and don't act like first stand for most Xavier build the X-men for  Peace


----------



## sanx021 (Dec 1, 2012)

Danger can feel emotions it doesn't that make a difference Xavier knew that and locked Danger away and tortured her . The guy got what he deserved 



> Dark Side: Xavier was shown to have a dark side, a part of himself that he struggles to suppress. Perhaps the most notable appearance of this was the entity Onslaught, which was a physical manifestation of that dark side. Also, Onslaught was created in the most violent act Xavier claimed to have done: Erasing the mind of Magneto. Once the X-Men fought images of the original team, which had been created by what Xavier said was his "evil self ... who would use his powers for personal gain and conquest," which he said he was normally able to keep in check.
> 
> In other instances, Xavier was shown to be secretive and manipulative. During the battle against Onslaught, the X-Men found Xavier's files, the "Xavier Protocols," which detail how to kill many of the characters should the need ever arise, such as if they went rogue. Also it was revealed that when Xavier realized that the Danger Room had become sentient, he kept it trapped and experimented on it for years, an act that Cyclops called "the oppression of a new life" and equated to humanity's treatment of mutants. Later still, a de-powered Xavier was forced to admit that he had sent a group of hastily trained young mutants to Krakoa to save the original X-Men, resulting in their deaths. Because one of the mutants was Cyclops' brother Vulcan, Xavier erased Cyclops' memory of the event. He further manipulated the rescue team of new X-Men by making them think the meaningless noises the island made were intelligible speech—evidence that the island was alive—to match the new memories he had given Cyclops.
> 
> Xavier had multiple secrets that he hid from the X-Men beyond the Xavier files, Krakoa, and Danger incidents. Since the inception of the X-Men, he created and maintained a network of mutant espionage agents to work in dealings that were too dubious for the public eye of the X-Men, even entrapping Mystique into helping him (even though she killed his dear friend, Moira MacTaggert). He had also been part of the secret Illuminati society responsible for shooting Bruce Banner into space. There is also the issue that plagues only the longest of long-time X-Men readers. Throughout the years it had been implied that Xavier had always known about mutants beyond those he chose to be his X-Men. He had admittedly hand-crafted who he picked to be his core team members. This has serious implications however. For instance, it can be implied that Xavier must have always known about "Morlock" mutants, those with severe physical mutations, yet out of the utility of public appeal chose young mutants that he gave a life of privilege (though accompanied with life-threatening missions). Xavier intentionally let some mutants be his vision in Westchester, while others lived lives of horror and daily prejudice on the streets of Manhattan and around the world. Additionally, after the events of M-Day, Xavier was nowhere to be found. Even though he knew that the X-Men were looking for him, that his ancestral home was invaded by Sentinels, and that his school and the mutant community at large were in a state of crisis. He explained that he hid in England during this time out of embarrassment over losing his abilities and his role he played in the House of M saga.


----------



## Sunrider (Dec 1, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> you can tell some one not to do some thing  despite having done that thing in the past. He did that for scott not  for personal gain, If Xavier truly abused his powers and wasn't the man  he was, magneto would of looked insignificant in comparison to the level  of damage and dominance .That one instance doesn't negate every thing  Xavier ever did for peace, mutant and the world as a hole,
> 
> Xavier deserves better.


I'll agree that Xavier _did_ deserve better, but don't think Cyclops is disrespecting his memory. 

Despite the Dark Phoenix bit, Cyclops's methods are saving more mutant lives than Xavier's pacifist methods ever did. He's simply taking the most effective parts of Magneto's and Xavier's philosophies in order to forge something real. 


Zen-aku said:


> Onslaught was not his fault


Actually, Onslaught was very directly born from Xavier's personal hatreds and frustrations, and was conceived the moment he gave into his anger with the willful wiping of Magneto's mind. It wasn't until later in the story that Marvel decided to make Onslaught some union of Magneto and Xavier. But Onslaught was most _definitely_ Xavier's creation. 





Zen-aku said:


> every one is at fault


That sounds like some fascist apologism.

The Avengers entered Utopia, a sovereign nation, making demands. When they were refused, they invaded. 

They attacked and captured any mutant they could, even Wolverine's school, regardless of whether they were a threat. 

It was the Avengers' premeditated attempts to kill the Phoenix that resulted in the Phoenix Five, leading to their subsequent insanity and genocidal acts. If the Avengers had not interfered, the Phoenix would have found Hope _just_ like it did in the end.

If the X-Men could be faulted for one thing, its that they didn't go seeking help. But they didn't need it, and in the end it was their choice to make, not the Avengers' to choose for them. 


Zen-aku said:


> Brother he had met for five minutes, also danger is a  machine shes not alive


You're just downplaying his crimes to make the man look better, yet you leave Cyclops's transgressions at full magnification. 

First of all, it doesn't matter if Scott knew Gabriel for five minutes or fifty years, that's _still_ Scott's baby brother--and Xavier sacrificed Gabriel then wiped Scott's mind. He didn't do that to spare Scott grief, he did it because he couldn't bear responsibility for his foolish behavior. 

Your presumption on Danger's right to life sounds awful xenophobic. The X-Men have spent 30 years of comics fighting humans that didn't regard them as real persons, your statement is mirroring that sentiment a little too closely. Danger became a thinking, feeling, reasoning creature that could observe and question it's own existence. If that doesn't qualify as as life, then neither do we. A human is, after all, a bio-electrical-mechanical construct--all we really are is squishy organic intelligences. 

The moment Danger became self aware, she asked "where am I?" and all Xavier did was ignore her. He marginalized her existence for the sake of mutants, just like humans marginalized mutants for the sake of their own. 

Don't get me wrong, I rather like Xavier as a character and think his betrayals made him more complex than ever and hoped he'd make amends with Scott, but Scott is, by comparison, far more giving and virtuous. Before you go trashing on Cyclops, consider whether he's done anything half as treacherous as some of the shit Xavier's done.


----------



## Es (Dec 1, 2012)

> Not expected to kill, they volunteered


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHA

>Still putting your life in jepordy
>Still fighting dudes who will die even accidentally or self inflicted  


> Onslaught was not his fault,and he never did any thing bad with the ilmanati


>Being assosiated with the dudes who sent Hulk into space when he saved the world from the Godseye when even Namor thought they were being ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and left yet he stays  
>Not bad
>Hording the Infinity Gems
>Not bad
>Doing it again
>Not bad


> Even if logan founded it, he is not the same person who did it, via all the mind raper and amnesia,e vent hen we don't know for sure, ether way they are both bad.
> 
> also X-force is not a bad thing as they have saved the world multiple times by now


So making a Killing Squad is still alright?


----------



## Kanali (Dec 1, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> he taught a bunch of kids how to control there power,and to be superheros, to say they are a military squad is bull shit



Oh, so all those fights against the Brotherhood of Evil Mutants, various other mutant criminals, aiding the US government and the Avengers was just for practice right? There was no chance of getting hurt or killed?



Zen-aku said:


> Bullshit, Xavier dedicate dhis life to peace, he created the Xmen for that he didn''t give up on peace cause shit got hard like scott did,what scott is doing now goes against what Xavier and the X-men stand for,, its just like Wanda said, the X has lost it meaning



According to Charles himself, the X stands for X-Gene, not Xavier. And unfortunately for Wanda, she didn't quite manage to take away all of the X-Gene's. Xavier used operatives for black ops and morally questionable missions all the time. Just because his end goal was peace doesn't mean he's Gandhi. He and Scott are working towards the same goal. 



Zen-aku said:


> no he hasn't



Oh, so uniting mutantkind under one banner, successfully defending them against Gods, Vampires, Super-Sentinels, Mutant Zombies, working to enhance their public image by working closely with humans and the human governments, preventing their extinction and ensuring that they actually exist isn't doing more for the cause than Chuck? 



Zen-aku said:


> attacking military convoys,and police stations are not things the X-men would do



The X-Men have attacked military targets before. And anyone can plainly see that Cyke doesn't mean to blow everything up, he's losing control of his powers. Which is kinda obvious by the, you know, screaming and writhing on the ground and trying to block his beams with his hands.

 Also, the police were unjustly holding a guy for bringing someone back to life. Most likely, they'd of shipped him off to the same prison Cyke was in for life. But hey, maybe they'd have let him go eventually and Cyke acted rashly. But don't make it sound like he's hitting up the police station for fun or to stick it to the man. The X-Men have done similar things to help innocents in the past. 



Zen-aku said:


> are yo really gonna try and pretend its the same thing?
> 
> Wolverine didn'[t name X-force, the jean grey assassination squad, he named the school which is guess what  a school after her, which jean would approve of
> 
> ...



And for all we know, Scott is using the Weapon X facility to help people that are on the run from the law and can't go to Logan's school control their powers. Lets actually wait and see what happens in the book, shall we? 

Scott can do plenty of wrong with me. I'll be the first to admit when he does something wrong or indefensible. Carving an X into that guys face was out of line. Hell, I can even acknowledge that Wolverine and Cap do good stuff. I'd like to see you do the same for Cyclops.

He's fighting for mutant rights and equality. Thats exactly what Xavier was doing since day one. We evidently have different views on what Xavier's legacy is. 

And Xavier wasn't disgusted with Scott at the end. He was sad. You know why? Cause Scott was possessed by a cosmic force, was going insane and was hurting people. Guess what? Up until that point, *Chuck was with him all the way*. He supported him on Utopia (hell, he stayed there post-Schism), he loved what he was doing during the early P5 stuff. It wasn't until he started losing control of the Phoenix that he stepped in.


----------



## Sunrider (Dec 1, 2012)

Kanali said:


> And Xavier wasn't disgusted with Scott at the end. He was sad. You know why? Cause Scott was possessed by a cosmic force, was going insane and was hurting people. Guess what? Up until that point, *Chuck was with him all the way*. He supported him on Utopia (hell, he stayed there post-Schism), he loved what he was doing during the early P5 stuff. It wasn't until he started losing control of the Phoenix that he stepped in.


Very good, and important point. Scott _did_ have Xavier's full support on Utopia, and continued to support him up until the Phoenix drove him insane. In the end, Xavier really just wanted to save him.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 1, 2012)

Zen Aku's spouts irony like the gods did ambrosia
Ridiculously and to the enjoyment of everyone else

See, because since the conflict has given summers an opportunity to reverse the roles of wolverine and cyclops, now that mr eye beams is the boss of the action squad, you all get to watch the summer blockbuster : ZA chokes on his own "does what has to be done" rethoric and tries to spout "pissing on xavier's grave" drivel


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 1, 2012)

Es said:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHA
> 
> >Still putting your life in jepordy
> >Still fighting dudes who will die even accidentally or self inflicted


 not a military unit which is the point



> >Being assosiated with the dudes who sent Hulk into space
> >Not bad


 it not they made a mistake, they got their ass beat, they still saved the world, unless your saying that one  misinformed act erases all the good you've ever done, in which case every character in the marvel universe is fucked




> >Hording the Infinity Gems
> >Not bad


 Keeping the most powerfull wmd's in the marvel universe off the table is a good thing



> So making a Killing Squad is still alright?


yes, Thats why we still have then in real life, thats why even Nelson Mandela had them,, some people need to be removed from the world



> Actually, Onslaught was very directly born from Xavier's personal hatreds and frustrations, and was conceived the moment he gave into his anger with the willful wiping of Magneto's mind. It wasn't until later in the story that Marvel decided to make Onslaught some union of Magneto and Xavier. But Onslaught was most definitely Xavier's creation.


 yes it came from him, but he didn't want that  to happen or try and make that that happen. he can't truly be held responsible for onslaught



> That sounds like some fascist apologism.
> 
> The Avengers entered Utopia, a sovereign nation, making demands. When they were refused, they invaded.


 Utopia is not a Sovregin nation, It  was never granted sovrigenty  by the un or the usa, and the writers and editors have even gone on record to say it wasn't a sovregin nation



> They attacked and captured any mutant the could, even Wolverine's school, regardless of whether they were a threat.


umm no they didn't, the most they did was put 2 baseline humans and she-hulk outside it to watch incase more mutants joined scott's side



> It was the Avengers' premeditated attempts to kill the Phoenix that resulted in the Phoenix Five, leading to their subsequent insanity and genocidal acts. If the Avengers had not interfered, the Phoenix would have found Hope just like it did in the end.


 id did find hope and she couldn't control it, had stark not split it up it would of nuked the planet.



> If the X-Men could be faulted for one thing, its that they didn't go seeking help. But they didn't need it, and in the end it was their choice to make, not the Avengers' to choose for them.


 it involved the fate of the entire planet, it was just as much the Avengers choice



> You're just downplaying his crimes to make the man look better, yet you leave Cyclops's transgressions at full magnification.


 no iam not i don't  hold scott truly responsible for any thing he did while possed by the pheonix including Killing Xavieir

further more  Xavier should not of  erased Scotts mind that was wrong absolutely, but  he did it cause he loved Scott like son, doesn't excuse it but it was a isolated incident with the only other similar moment is when he  mind wiped  Xavier after nearly killing Wolverine (Son figure number 2)

Like i said, Xavier made mistakes, but those mistakes don't mean he didn't do a world of good, and if scott want's to give up on the dream fine, but he should also give Xavier a little respect him by giving up on the name and Insignia too.



> Your presumption on Danger's right to life sounds awful xenophobic. The X-Men have spent 30 years of comics fighting humans that didn't regard them as real persons, your statement is mirroring that sentiment a little too closely.


 Yeah mutants are people who are born, Danger is a machine that's programming replicates a sentient being not the same.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 1, 2012)

Let's not forget that Xavier was actually kicked out of the X-Men because between Danger, Vulcan and everything else, they, along with Summers himself, just thought he was too much of an ethicless scum to keep around.

That more than once, X-Men like Storm confessed they were scared of him, because all magneto could do was kill them, while Xavier had the power to rob their very souls


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 1, 2012)

The guy who knowingly triaged the pretty mutants or those with the best chances for PR to live with him in his mansion, while he negglected the uglies into the morlock tunnels


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 1, 2012)

The guy that had termination protocols on all of his team mates, whom he let fall in on the wrong hands, and was so inherently dangerous, that Erik Lensherr himself decided to dub his team as the "Brotherhood of Evil Mutants" just so he could subconsciously force Xavier to define himself against him as "good"

The guy who lets his stepdad savagely beat his own stepbrother, for kicks

Xavier is known throughout the entire internet of being an infamous asshole.

hell let me google that for you

Chevy Chase

In Teresa Jusino's recent article for Tor she says


----------



## Es (Dec 1, 2012)

Ahahahahaha

Fucking really? I knew he was a dick because of Danger but really? Those are total cunt moves 


> not a military unit which is the point


>Still fighting things that make the military shit itself on a constant basis
>Designation mattering


> it not they made a mistake, they got their ass beat, they still saved the world, unless your saying that one misinformed act erases all the good you've ever done, in which case every character in the marvel universe is fucked


Sending a dude who saved the world from a Satellite threatening the World is heroic?


----------



## Kanali (Dec 1, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Keeping the most powerfull wmd's in the marvel universe off the table is a good thing



Because they're so responsible and saintly? They're making the Earth a target for every Thanos that has an erection for power because they're under the impression that they're the only people in the Universe that are capable of keeping the gems safe. There are loads of better candidates and loads of better places to stick them. We already know Stark isn't hiding his very well.



Zen-aku said:


> yes, Thats why we still have then in real life, thats why even Nelson Mandela had them,, some people need to be removed from the world



So if kill squads are a-okay, why is Cyclops the devil for fighting cops and liberating innocent mutants?



Zen-aku said:


> umm no they didn't, the most they did was put 2 baseline humans and she-hulk outside it to watch incase more mutants joined scott's side



You're right, they just captured all the children on Utopia and stuck 'em under guard at Avengers Academy. Not to mention all the X-Men they captured. 



Zen-aku said:


> it involved the fate of the entire planet, it was just as much the Avengers choice



The Avengers knew absolutely jack shit about the Phoenix and the situation, yet Cap thought they were more qualified to handle the situation, and if the X-Men didn't co-operate, they'd get thrown in jail. 

Its like Cyclops and the X-Men invading Avengers Tower to capture Hank Pym next time Ultron attacks. Because who knows Ultron better than the X-Men?



Zen-aku said:


> Yeah mutants are people who are born, Danger is a machine that's programming replicates a sentient being not the same.



So unless you came out of someones vagina, you don't deserve any rights, even if you have sentience and emotion? Where does this leave X-23?


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 1, 2012)

Kanali said:


> Oh, so all those fights against the Brotherhood of Evil Mutants, various other mutant criminals, aiding the US government and the Avengers was just for practice right? There was no chance of getting hurt or killed?


 They were meant to be a symbol originaly things snowballed from there





> According to Charles himself, the X stands for X-Gene, not Xavier.


Thats a retcon that came later, that's not how Stan Lee wrote it, we all know the X is for Xavier



> Xavier used operatives for black ops


I wouldn't consider any of that  "Black opps"






> Oh, so uniting mutantkind under one banner, successfully defending them against Gods, Vampires, Super-Sentinels, Mutant Zombies, working to enhance their public image by working closely with humans and the human governments, preventing their extinction and ensuring that they actually exist isn't doing more for the cause than Chuck?


Xavier had lead them through all of that and more, and created the shield for mutant kind in the first place, set down the teachings that the real X-men are still using, Actually worked for real peace, rehabilitated some real mother fuckers into some of the worlds greatest heroes, Saved the universe,and the world many times and much much more. you  can't sweep all of Xaviers good under the rug sorry





> The X-Men have attacked military targets before.


 rouge factions, and splinter groups, not straight up law enforcement



> And anyone can plainly see that Cyke doesn't mean to blow everything up, he's losing control of his powers. Which is kinda obvious by the, you know, screaming and writhing on the ground and trying to block his beams with his hands.


 never said any thing to the contrary
 Also, the police were unjustly holding a guy for bringing someone back to life. Most likely, they'd of shipped him off to the same prison Cyke was in for life. But hey, maybe they'd have let him go eventually and Cyke acted rashly. But don't make it sound like he's hitting up the police station for fun or to stick it to the man. The X-Men have done similar things to help innocents in the past. 





> And for all we know, Scott is using the Weapon X facility to help people that are on the run from the law and can't go to Logan's school control their powers. Lets actually wait and see what happens in the book, shall we?


we shall but he shouldn't, be using a Weapon X base at all i find that wrong, maybe you don't but i do



> Scott can do plenty of wrong with me. I'll be the first to admit when he does something wrong or indefensible. Carving an X into that guys face was out of line. Hell, I can even acknowledge that Wolverine and Cap do good stuff. I'd like to see you do the same for Cyclops.


Ive never faulted him for creating X-force ordering X-23 to kill yes, but X-force was some thing that need to be created and used.



> He's fighting for mutant rights and equality. Thats exactly what Xavier was doing since day one. We evidently have different views on what Xavier's legacy is.


its about how u fight, and what the end result is, Scott is just making people more afraid and leading down the path of another mutant civil war. he is looking for a fight cause he see no comprimise, nor is willing to let words work. Carving X's in people and attacking law enforcement won't help mutants. it will just help the Hellfire club's profit margin



> And Xavier wasn't disgusted with Scott at the end. He was sad.


Disgusted was a strong word, Dissapointed is the better one, he did not approve of every thing scott was doing, he didn't want magneto in scott's inner circle, and he was pretty much nowhere to be found most of the time, we never herd him way in on X-force,the extinction team ect.



> he loved what he was doing during the early P5 stuff. It wasn't until he started losing control of the Phoenix that he stepped in.


ummmm did you miss the opening page of the part 2 where xavier goes to scott telling him he can't change the world like that and it's wrong? Xavier did not approve of the p5 which is why he sided with the avengers


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 1, 2012)

Es said:


> Ahahahahaha
> 
> Fucking really? I knew he was a dick because of Danger but really? Those are total cunt moves


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## Banhammer (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## Banhammer (Dec 1, 2012)

In case someone wanted to quote original x-men canon


But Zen aku spouting squirming lies and nonsense is just another day at the office


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 1, 2012)

Kanali said:


> Because they're so responsible and saintly? They're making the Earth a target for every Thanos that has an erection for power because they're under the impression that they're the only people in the Universe that are capable of keeping the gems safe. There are loads of better candidates and loads of better places to stick them. We already know Stark isn't hiding his very well.


 well none of those people were stepping up, and so far, only the hood has gone after the gems, still there off the board that is a good thing.

and aim sure tony has picked out a better spot now.

and considering the world has been on the verge of ending several times since they got the gems and they haven't used them shows they are responsible





> So if kill squads are a-okay, why is Cyclops the devil for fighting cops and liberating innocent mutants?


 Cops aren't evil, the one mutant we saw them free so far was just being questioned imo, causing civil disobedience, under the banner of a revolution basically saying "fuck humanity's laws" is a bad thing, and only gives humanity more reasons to fear mutants. 





> You're right, they just captured all the children on Utopia and stuck 'em under guard at Avengers Academy.


 Nothing wrong with that, they kept the children out of the fight, put them in a safe place with kids there own age, is social services evil too?






> Not to mention all the X-Men they captured.


 they only captured one X-man Tansonic and that was on accident,t after the p5 showed up,  compare that with danger throwing cage, Clint,and jessica in the lotus eater





> The Avengers knew absolutely jack shit about the Phoenix and the situation, yet Cap thought they were more qualified to handle the situation,


Not true, Wolverine [a former host] and Beast [knows so much he created a machine that  was able to contain the phoenix] are avengers and were talked to by cap directly. The avengers had plenty of info




> and if the X-Men didn't co-operate, they'd get thrown in jail.


 cap only threatened tot throw them in jail after Cyclops nearly killed him, and even then he said it would only be till the crisis was handeld



> Its like Cyclops and the X-Men invading Avengers Tower to capture Hank Pym next time Ultron attacks. Because who knows Ultron better than the X-Men?


If ultron attacked them that's exactly what they'd do




> So unless you came out of someones vagina, you don't deserve any rights, even if you have sentience and emotion? Where does this leave X-23?


Umm X-23 Did come out of some ones Vagina


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## Kanali (Dec 1, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> They were meant to be a symbol originaly things snowballed from there



You're avoiding the question. They weren't actors or statues, they were real people risking their lives every day, as I'm sure all the dead X-Men can tell you.





Zen-aku said:


> Thats a retcon that came later, that's not how Stan Lee wrote it, we all know the X is for Xavier



Doesn't matter how Stan intended it, all we have on the page is Xavier saying that he didn't name them after himself. Thats all that matters.




Zen-aku said:


> Xavier had lead them through all of that and more, and created the shield for mutant kind in the first place, set down the teachings that the real X-men are still using, Actually worked for real peace, rehabilitated some real mother fuckers into some of the worlds greatest heroes, Saved the universe,and the world many times and much much more. you  can't sweep all of Xaviers good under the rug sorry



The "real X-Men" have stopped actually trying to save the world and just focus on the school. Xavier hasn't lead them through worse times than Utopia, nor has he done more for mutants than Cyclops did by actually uniting them. You can't pretend Cyclops never did anything for mutantkind.



Zen-aku said:


> we shall but he shouldn't, be using a Weapon X base at all i find that wrong, maybe you don't but i do



Are you honestly saying Scott should stop and think about the symbolism in setting up shop in the Weapon X facility? Do you honestly think anyone in their right mind on the run from the law and trying to save the world give a shit if Hitler used to rent a room at the motel they're staying in? He's trying to keep his team safe, he doesn't give a darn who Wolverine or Romulus or whoever Marvel have decided was behind Weapon X this week ordered to be tortured in there. 



Zen-aku said:


> its about how u fight, and what the end result is, Scott is just making people more afraid and leading down the path of another mutant civil war. he is looking for a fight cause he see no comprimise, nor is willing to let words work. Carving X's in people and attacking law enforcement won't help mutants. it will just help the Hellfire club's profit margin



Because laying down and taking it in the ass from the humans has worked out so well for Scott and mutantkind before? There will always be people trying to fuck over mutantkind due to racism or to turn a profit, no matter how much Cap and Wolvie's team try and polish mutantkind's image. Scott isn't trying to take down the President, he's helping those in need.



Zen-aku said:


> Disgusted was a strong word, Dissapointed is the better one, he did not approve of every thing scott was doing, he didn't want magneto in scott's inner circle, and he was pretty much nowhere to be found most of the time, we never herd him way in on X-force,the extinction team ect.



He never showed any disappointment, only pride. Magneto worked out fine and he decided to stay back because he didn't want to make it harder on Scott by undermining his authority and because Scott frankly didn't want anything to do with him when it came to leadership. 



Zen-aku said:


> ummmm did you miss the opening page of the part 2 where xavier goes to scott telling him he can't change the world like that and it's wrong? Xavier did not approve of the p5 which is why he sided with the avengers



He never says that. He says he's concerned that Scott's new powers are scaring people. Thats it. He doesn't side with the Avengers until Scott starts going crazy. When Cap approached him for help earlier, he ended up mindwiping everyone.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 1, 2012)

Xavier opposing the p5 is immediately trumped by the scan of him taking on Wolverine as a personal weapon.
Clearly he believes in using mutant powers for his cause
He's either a hypocrite, or just a air headed dummie


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 1, 2012)

Also, I will remind you, that according to First X-Men, wolverine was the one who started Weapon X


----------



## Kanali (Dec 1, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Not true, Wolverine [a former host] and Beast [knows so much he created a machine that  was able to contain the phoenix] are avengers and were talked to by cap directly. The avengers had plenty of info



And those geniuses neglected to mention anything about the Phoenixes nature as a force of rebirth and order. Its like describing rain by only saying that it causes flooding. 




Zen-aku said:


> cap only threatened tot throw them in jail after Cyclops nearly killed him, and even then he said it would only be till the crisis was handeld



Cap walked onto Utopia and told Scott he was taking over, and that if Scott didn't like it, he could go fuck himself. If they did anything but sit down and watch Cap get the Earth destroyed, he'd throw them in jail.




Zen-aku said:


> If ultron attacked them that's exactly what they'd do



The Phoenix hadn't attacked the Avengers, and everyone that knew jack shit about the Phoenix, knew it wasn't coming to attack them or destroy the Earth either. If Ultron attacked the X-Men they'd try to fight him off and ask the Avengers for help or intel on how to fight him. Not try and fight the Avengers because they thought that the X-Men were the only ones qualified to fight him.




Zen-aku said:


> Umm X-23 Did come out of some ones Vagina



Fine, forget about X-23. The question still stands.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 1, 2012)

longshot and shatterstar didn't come out of anyone's vagina.

You know who did? Cassandra Nova
Barely though, becase Xavier tried to choke her in the woomb


----------



## Sunrider (Dec 1, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> yes it came from him, but he didn't want that  to happen or try and make that that happen. he can't truly be held responsible for onslaught


He may not have wanted Onslaught to manifest, but it was Xavier's premeditated aggression that created it. Had Xavier not chosen to wipe Magneto's mind, Onslaught would never have come about. 



Zen-aku said:


> Utopia is not a Sovregin nation, It  was never granted sovrigenty  by the un or the usa, and the writers and editors have even gone on record to say it wasn't a sovregin nation


I think you need to brush up on your civics, since there are many forms of, and means of determining, sovereignty. And where do you get off assuming the U.S. has the authority to simply make nations real?

The fact that the X-Men raised their own island, organized their own government, and declared it independent of other countries, was enough to claim legitimacy. 

Maybe you should read again; before Schism, Scott and Wolverine visited the U.N., which recognized Utopia as a non-United Nations affiliated state. Stop trying to downplay their legitimacy ro make the Avengers' actions seem okay.



Zen-aku said:


> umm no they didn't, the most they did was put 2 baseline humans and she-hulk outside it to watch incase more mutants joined scott's side


I'm starting to think you didn't even read AvX. If you had, you'd know that shortly after the first fight, the Avengers and S.H.I.E.L.D. started taking mutants into custody, including Hope's team. If the X-Men hadn't gone on the run, they'd have been prisoners too. 

Ms. Marvel took a contingent to Wolverine's school, and then provoked a fight with the teaching staff, which motivated them to join Scott. The Avengers started that, not the X-Men. 



Zen-aku said:


> id did find hope and she couldn't control it, had stark not split it up it would of nuked the planet.


If I recall, it was fully reformed when it found Hope (which means fracturing it didn't matter for shit), and there was no indication that she couldn't control it: indeed, she was the _only_ one with the power to control it _or_ let go of it, which was the lesson it had to teach her. The moment it left hope, the Phoenix went to Earth and started reviving mutants.

It was Stark's attempt to kill it (he didn't just fragment it, he tried to kill it), that forced it into the Phoenix Five, who were the wrong hosts, as a result going crazy and trying to burn the planet. So it was _because_ Stark broke it up that it nearly _did_ nuke the planet.



Zen-aku said:


> it involved the fate of the entire planet, it was just as much the Avengers choice


Um, excuse me? Do you even _read_ X-Men? Did you only just start like a month ago? 

The Phoenix has been to earth several times, only one of those resulting in any potentially catastrophic event. It was in Grant Morrison's run that the Phoenix was revealed to be an agent of balance, and that if it was meant to destroy the Earth, it had plenty of opportunities to do so. 

Let's also not forget that Rachel Summers _is_ a Phoenix host. And she's been on earth for years.

The X-Men knew that--Scott new that. _He_ had extensive experience with the Phoenix, the Avengers had no experience at all. But instead of trusting in his expertise, they attacked blindly and in ignorance. 




Zen-aku said:


> no iam not i don't  hold scott truly responsible for any thing he did while possed by the pheonix including Killing Xavieir
> 
> further more  Xavier should not of  erased Scotts mind that was wrong absolutely, but  he did it cause he loved Scott like son, doesn't excuse it but it was a isolated incident with the only other similar moment is when he  mind wiped  Xavier after nearly killing Wolverine (Son figure number 2)


No, if he loved Scott like a son, he wouldn't have put the untrained and un-tested Gabriel in a dangerous position. If he loved Scott like a son, he wouldn't have hidden the truth, he would have taken Scott's well-deserved anger, and supported Scott as he grieved. What he did was simply duck responsibility and tried to play it off as concern.

And isolated incidents don't have repercussions. Xavier's actions did. 

His actions sacrificing Gabriel's team only resulted in Gabriel returning deranged and seeking revenge. His actions against Magneto resulted in Onslaught. It doesn't matter whether he intended these things or not; he made horrible judgement calls that resulted in horrible consequences, and you need to admit that. 



Zen-aku said:


> Like i said, Xavier made mistakes, but those mistakes don't mean he didn't do a world of good, and if scott want's to give up on the dream fine, but he should also give Xavier a little respect him by giving up on the name and Insignia too.


Except Scott isn't giving up on the dream, he's reshaping it into something more practical. 

Xavier hoped that if mutants showed they were nice, humans would be nice back, but that hasn't worked. Scott is showing that mutants are willing to be nice, but they are _not_ willing to be trampled upon. 



Zen-aku said:


> Yeah mutants are people who are born, Danger is a machine that's programming replicates a sentient being not the same.


Early American whites witnessed black slaves giving live birth to children the same as any other, it didn't stop them from believing blacks were a sub-human species, simply for their color, physique, and customs. Your flimsy arguments against Danger sound exactly the same. 

She revealed herself to be capable of thinking, questioning, and feeling, and Xavier ignored her the way a plantation owner would ignore a bleeding slave. 

**

I'm not saying Xavier didn't do good things. He really did. 

I'm not saying he didn't love Scott like a son; he was more a father than Corsair ever was. 

But _you_ need to admit that Xavier has fucked up badly, and that his dream simply didn't work out like he envisioned. Scott was justified in his desire to break away from Xavier, and Scott's actions after the Decimation were justified not only by the continued survival of mutantkind, but by Xavier's recognition and support. 

Cyclops is doing a better job carrying on the dream better than Xavier ever did.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 1, 2012)

Kanali said:


> You're avoiding the question. They weren't actors or statues, they were real people risking their lives every day, as I'm sure all the dead X-Men can tell you.


 you didn't ask a question, where they in danger yes, but calling them a military squad is incorrect







> The "real X-Men" have stopped actually trying to save the world and just focus on the school.


 That's not true. the school is a primary concern, but they still fight the good fight, and where the staging ground for the final push of AvX



> Xavier hasn't lead them through worse times than Utopia, nor has he done more for mutants than Cyclops did by actually uniting them.


 That is highly debatable, it really depends on what you define as "worse"




> You can't pretend Cyclops never did anything for mutantkind.


Fucker, i never said any thing like that.





> Are you honestly saying Scott should stop and think about the symbolism in setting up shop in the Weapon X facility? Do you honestly think anyone in their right mind on the run from the law and trying to save the world give a shit if Hitler used to rent a room at the motel they're staying in?He's trying to keep his team safe, he doesn't give a darn who Wolverine or Romulus or whoever Marvel have decided was behind Weapon X this week ordered to be tortured in there.


not the same thing and you know it, also Scott isn't saving the world any more.  therse a differences between using a place to crash, nad setting up shop which to preach your ideals of a man who was opposed to what your saying in the home of one of history worst atrocities. *i'm not opposing him setting up shop there, naming it after Xavier is the problem i have,  do you get that?*








> Because laying down and taking it in the ass from the humans has worked out so well for Scott and mutantkind before?


 Imagine if MLK had given up just cause it was hard, fighting for peace and understanding isn't easy that's why your supposed to fight for it, not give into anger and hate



> There will always be people trying to fuck over mutantkind due to racism or to turn a profit, no matter how much Cap and Wolvie's team try and polish mutantkind's image.


 which is why your supposed to show the world that such people are idiots, with sacrifices and hardships made people will grow to be smarter with new generations, the X-men are so quick to emulate the civil rights movement, yet they don't get hat it wasn't and instant process



> Scott isn't trying to take down the President, he's helping those in need.


 And the way he's doing it will only make things worse,people are stupid, and hes just giving them more reason to be stupid





> He never showed any disappointment, only pride.


read what i write he showed disappointment during there fight





> He never says that. He says he's concerned that Scott's new powers are scaring people. Thats it. He doesn't side with the Avengers until Scott starts going crazy. When Cap approached him for help earlier, he ended up mindwiping everyone.


after he sided with them, and saw that he was just escalating things. he still told scott he was wrong, and did not approve, you said he did he did not


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 1, 2012)

That awkward moment when the fact that Utopia was raised to enable mutants to escape government sanctioned torture and laws like prop X which would enforce mandatory sterilization on all mutants is being downplayed for the sake of "nuh-uh"


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 1, 2012)

*interrupts argument*

Hey guys I'm trying to decide what titles out of the 2304095230 prints Marvel is doing for NOW! to read. I've already decided I'm going to follow the main Avengers title and Superior Spider-Man. I'm trying to limit the titles I read to 6. Help?


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 1, 2012)

Young Avengers
X-Factor

and if anything else does not suck, we'll let you know

In march


----------



## Es (Dec 1, 2012)

> you didn't ask a question, where they in danger yes, but calling them a military squad is incorrect


Fighting Elder gods >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Anything the Military handles


> Hey guys I'm trying to decide what titles out of the 2304095230 prints Marvel is doing for NOW! to read. I've already decided I'm going to follow the main Avengers title and Superior Spider-Man. I'm trying to limit the titles I read to 6. Help?


Uncanny Avengers or are you following that?

Indestructible Hulk

Red She Hulk (I know but Parker)


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 1, 2012)

Kanali said:


> And those geniuses neglected to mention anything about the Phoenixes nature as a force of rebirth and order. Its like describing rain by only saying that it causes flooding.


 Thats because often times it just destroys like it did to all those planets on its way to earth thats only crime was being in its way. a fire that burns down the forest in order for new things to grow is still burning down the forest and killing a bunch of shit.

there was no reason to believe it wouldn't just call humanity a evolutionary dead end and burn it all down.

So it was irrelevant.






> Cap walked onto Utopia and told Scott he was taking over, and that if Scott didn't like it, he could go fuck himself. If they did anything but sit down and watch Cap get the Earth destroyed, he'd throw them in jail.


That snot what happened, but if your going to devolve this to such childish statements i'm done






> The Phoenix hadn't attacked the Avengers, and everyone that knew jack shit about the Phoenix, knew it wasn't coming to attack them or destroy the Earth either.


 no they didn't. They had no way of knowing any thing, thats what was so dangerous about scott's plan he was making asusmptions




> If Ultron attacked the X-Men they'd try to fight him off and ask the Avengers for help or intel on how to fight him. Not try and fight the Avengers because they thought that the X-Men were the only ones qualified to fight him.


 again that's not what he avengers did, cap wen't to scott saying they needed to get hope of the planet and work together, 






> Fine, forget about X-23. The question still stands.


 Machines aren't people.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 1, 2012)

Suzuku said:


> *interrupts argument*
> 
> Hey guys I'm trying to decide what titles out of the 2304095230 prints Marvel is doing for NOW! to read. I've already decided I'm going to follow the main Avengers title and Superior Spider-Man. I'm trying to limit the titles I read to 6. Help?



All new X-men is great so far.

Thor is pretty good too


----------



## Kanali (Dec 1, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> That is highly debatable, it really depends on what you define as "worse"



You don't think some of the most powerful forces operating on Earth trying to kill off the last remaining mutants (who number in the hundreds) is worse than what Xavier led them through?



Zen-aku said:


> Fucker, i never said any thing like that.



Nor did I try to "sweep all of Xavier's good under the rug". 



Zen-aku said:


> not the same thing and you know it, also Scott isn't saving the world any more.  therse a differences between using a place to crash, nad setting up shop which to preach your ideals of a man who was opposed to what your saying in the home of one of history worst atrocities. *i'm not opposing him setting up shop there, naming it after Xavier is the problem i have,  do you get that?*



Oh, so at the end of Consequences when Scott says "Nothing has changed, we'll still be saving the world", he was just kidding? And when he vows to find and stop Sinister for the good of the world, he was actually just really attracted to Sinister in a woman's body?.

He's supposedly naming his mutant rights headquarters after his dead mentor/father figure who was a mutants rights activist. It doesn't matter who owned the place before. Scott isn't re-opening Weapon X. The Extinction Team has nothing to do with Weapon X. Its just an empty headquarters that Weapon X used to use. It has absolutely no significance. Is that hard to understand? 




Zen-aku said:


> Imagine if MLK had given up just cause it was hard, fighting for peace and understanding isn't easy that's why your supposed to fight for it, not give into anger and hate



You'd be right if Scott was trying to overthrow human society. Instead, he's still fighting for human-mutant equality, but not standing by while innocent mutants get lynched. Not that he or the X-Men ever did that to begin with. 



Zen-aku said:


> which is why your supposed to show the world that such people are idiots, with sacrifices and hardships made people will grow to be smarter with new generations, the X-men are so quick to emulate the civil rights movement, yet they don't get hat it wasn't and instant process



He always has and from what we know, still will continue to save the world and help humanity. 



Zen-aku said:


> And the way he's doing it will only make things worse,people are stupid, and hes just giving them more reason to be stupid



Oh, so he should just let those people die, cause the humans won't learn otherwise?





Zen-aku said:


> read what i write he showed disappointment during there fight



Unless he was disappointed in Stark for blowing the Phoenix up, there's nothing to be disappointed about and you're just reading it wrong.





Zen-aku said:


> after he sided with them, and saw that he was just escalating things. he still told scott he was wrong, and did not approve, you said he did he did not



I can't even understand this. Are you saying I said that he did not did not approve?


----------



## Kanali (Dec 1, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Thats because often times it just destroys like it did to all those planets on its way to earth thats only crime was being in its way. a fire that burns down the forest in order for new things to grow is still burning down the forest and killing a bunch of shit.
> 
> 
> there was no reason to believe it wouldn't just call humanity a evolutionary dead end and burn it all down.
> ...



Now you're just lying, or you haven't read any X-Men stories. Like Le Petit Mort said, its only seriously endangered the Earth once, and its been here loads of times.

Thats not how the Phoenix works. It only burns away "that which does not work". As a cosmic force of nature, we're just gonna have to trust that it knows what its doing. The forest fire may kill lots of stuff, but the country side is going to be healthier for it. 

We know it wasn't "coming to burn the Earth down", because it had *chosen a host, which the X-Men knew about months/a year/something before AvX*. If it was coming to burn everything, it wouldn't have needed a host, as demonstrated by all the planets it took on the way over. 






Zen-aku said:


> That snot what happened, but if your going to devolve this to such childish statements i'm done



Cap walked onto that island and told everyone that they either did things his way, they didn't do them at all, or they go to jail. Thats what happened right in the fucking book. Until you are able to accept this and move past it, no one will be able to have a reasonable debate about AvX with you. 






Zen-aku said:


> no they didn't. They had no way of knowing any thing, thats what was so dangerous about scott's plan he was making asusmptions



Yes they did, *because it was coming to claim a host*. It doesn't need a host to destroy things. It never claims a host just to destroy things. 



Zen-aku said:


> again that's not what he avengers did, cap wen't to scott saying they needed to get hope of the planet and work together,



Cap said the X-Men needed to do things his way, and that they needed to get Hope off the planet. Which was wrong.  






Zen-aku said:


> Machines aren't people.



What makes people into people? The gooey stuff on the inside, or the fact that they're sentient?


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 1, 2012)

Taking the  name of the dead wife you've always had the the boners for and use it on your death squad front = OK
Taking the name of the man who was a father and a best friend to you all = PISSING ON HIS GRAAAAAAAAAAVE


He just mad  Haters gonna hate


----------



## Kanali (Dec 1, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> Taking the  name of the dead wife you've always had the the boners for and use it on your death squad front = OK
> Taking the name of the man who was a father and a best friend to you all = PISSING ON HIS GRAAAAAAAAAAVE
> 
> 
> He just mad  Haters gonna hate



Its tough times for Wolverine fans and Cyclops haters.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 1, 2012)

Le Petit Mort said:


> He may not have wanted Onslaught to manifest, but it was Xavier's premeditated aggression that created it. Had Xavier not chosen to wipe Magneto's mind, Onslaught would never have come about.


true absolutely. but it was things out of his control,  and a cause and effect no one could of seen



> I think you need to brush up on your civics, since there are many forms of, and means of determining, sovereignty. And where do you get off assuming the U.S. has the authority to simply make nations real?


 You can't jus t plop a hunk of junk down a mile of the San Francisco coast and declare your self a country,  no one granted them sovereignty, and as  i said the writers have said they weren't a real nation



> The fact that the X-Men raised their own island, organized their own government, and declared it independent of other countries, was enough to claim legitimacy.


No its not! oh my god, go argue with the writers if you belive that, better yet you go try it



> Maybe you should read again; before Schism, Scott and Wolverine visited the U.N., which recognized Utopia as a non-United Nations affiliated state. Stop trying to downplay their legitimacy ro make the Avengers' actions seem okay


 When they showed up uninvited n one  knew who they were. i'm not down playing any thing they were not a nation, go on Alonso's formspring and ask.



> I'm starting to think you didn't even read AvX. If you had, you'd know that shortly after the first fight, the Avengers and S.H.I.E.L.D. started taking mutants into custody, including Hope's team. If the X-Men hadn't gone on the run, they'd have been prisoners too.


 I  did read it, they took no X-men in to custody. the kids were brought to the Avengers academy so they wouldn't get hurt in the fight



> Ms. Marvel took a contingent to Wolverine's school, and then provoked a fight with the teaching staff, which motivated them to join Scott. The Avengers started that, not the X-Men.


umm no she didn't...i think your the one who didn't read the book. Falcon Moon knight, and She hulk were the only ones sent to Wolverines school, and they were content to chill in the Quinjet  playing cards till Frenzy went and  provoked moon knight who she knew was a loose cannon into a fight, Legacy tie-ins.



> If I recall, it was fully reformed when it found Hope (which means fracturing it didn't matter for shit), and there was no indication that she couldn't control it:


 her screaming "I CAN"T CONTROL IT" and telling Logan to kill her doesn't count apparently




> Um, excuse me? Do you even _read_ X-Men? Did you only just start like a month ago?


 I was about to ask you that



> The Phoenix has been to earth several times, only one of those resulting in any potentially catastrophic event. It was in Grant Morrison's run that the Phoenix was revealed to be an agent of balance, and that if it was meant to destroy the Earth, it had plenty of opportunities to do so.


 did you forget the entire fight on the moon vs the shiar?



> Let's also not forget that Rachel Summers _is_ a Phoenix host. And she's been on earth for years.


 yes and  if you read any thing dealing with her relationship with he Phoenix you'd know how much of a struggle it was fr her and she almost went  dark Phoenix a few times




> The X-Men knew that--Scott new that. _He_ had extensive experience with the Phoenix, the Avengers had no experience at all. But instead of trusting in his expertise, they attacked blindly and in ignorance.


 they had  Expertise  Wolverine and Beast, and guess what had noh-var not fucked up the Phoenix would of never reached earth, the X-men new  nothing, What we did  know is that it w was destroying every thing in its path on its way to earth




> No, if he loved Scott like a son, he wouldn't have put the untrained and un-tested Gabriel in a dangerous position. If he loved Scott like a son, he wouldn't have hidden the truth, he would have taken Scott's well-deserved anger, and supported Scott as he grieved.


 so you've never want'ed to protect some one you care for from  allot of emotional pain and grief cause I know i have




> And isolated incidents don't have repercussions.


 yeah they do all the time.




> His actions sacrificing Gabriel's team only resulted in Gabriel returning deranged and seeking revenge. His actions against Magneto resulted in Onslaught. It doesn't matter whether he intended these things or not; he made horrible judgement calls that resulted in horrible consequences, and you need to admit that.


 i did  admit he caused  Onslaught don't put words in my mouth



> Except Scott isn't giving up on the dream, he's reshaping it into something more practical.


 Except he is. The dream is working with humanity to show mutants  don't need to be feared. Scot dosen't want tow rok with any one any more, that is giving up on the dream

QUOTE] Scott is showing that mutants are willing to be nice, but they are _not_ willing to be trampled upon. [/QUOTE] how is he showing that by attacking  police and  military, and carving X's in peoples faces disfiguring them for life exactly?



> Early American whites witnessed black slaves giving live birth to children the same as any other, it didn't stop them from believing blacks were a sub-human species, simply for their color, physique, and customs. Your flimsy arguments against Danger sound exactly the same.
> **


Danger is a machine, sorry the analogy doesn't work, sorry






> I'm not saying he didn't love Scott like a son; he was more a father than Corsair ever was.


 actually you did say that




> But _you_ need to admit that Xavier has fucked up badly,


 I have



> and that his dream simply didn't work out like he envisioned.


That dosen't mean it can't 



> Scott was justified in his desire to break away from Xavier,


 Aboslultley, but he should not be using  Xavier's name to do what he knows Xavier would fight against. which is the original point



> Cyclops is doing a better job carrying on the dream better than Xavier ever did.


 really cause causing a further  split in the mutant community and spreading fear is not the dream


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 1, 2012)

Kanali said:


> Its tough times for Wolverine fans and Cyclops haters.



For all the shitty hands Scott has been dealt, I still wouldn't trade them for all the crow swallowing, back paddling, irony weaving, hypocrisy sonets that the other side nowadays has to stuff themselves with


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 1, 2012)

Kanali said:


> Now you're just lying, or you haven't read any X-Men stories. Like Le Petit Mort said, its only seriously endangered the Earth once, and its been here loads of times.
> 
> Thats not how the Phoenix works. It only burns away "that which does not work". As a cosmic force of nature, we're just gonna have to trust that it knows what its doing. The forest fire may kill lots of stuff, but the country side is going to be healthier for it.


argue with the planets it destroyed on its way here, further. more cosmic forces have shown to be fallible and able to make mistakes



> We know it wasn't "coming to burn the Earth down", because it had *chosen a host, which the X-Men knew about months/a year/something before AvX*. If it was coming to burn everything, it wouldn't have needed a host, as demonstrated by all the planets it took on the way over.



they didn't know for sure what it was gonna do for some reason they thought humanity was an evolutionary dead  end [some thing i call bullshit on btw].

you can't take chances with the entire planet like that






> Cap walked onto that island and told everyone that they either did things his way, they didn't do them at all, or they go to jail.


no he didn't.  he said nothing about jail or any of that, i'm looking at the book right now, and  can say quite comfortably you are delusional .






> Yes they did, *because it was coming to claim a host*. It doesn't need a host to destroy things. It never claims a host just to destroy things.


a host doesn't stop it from destroying things ether





> Cap said the X-Men needed to do things his way, and that they needed to get Hope off the planet. Which was wrong.


again no he didn't and  getting hope of planet wasn't a bad idea







> What makes people into people? The gooey stuff on the inside, or the fact that they're sentient?


that is a theological debate that  every one has a different answer to. To me its not some thing that can be created by machinery, sorry  danger is not a person.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 1, 2012)

I mean, these are the people who hated on the majesty that was Sinister London because of something along the lines of making Sinister too much of a not useless second stringer sack of shit any more.


----------



## Kanali (Dec 1, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> argue with the planets it destroyed on its way here, further. more cosmic forces have shown to be fallible and able to make mistakes



Never the Phoenix. Those other "cosmic forces" aren't comparable to it. 





Zen-aku said:


> they didn't know for sure what it was gonna do for some reason they thought humanity was an evolutionary dead  end [some thing i call bullshit on btw].
> 
> 
> 
> you can't take chances with the entire planet like that



They knew that it doesn't take hosts to destroy planets. Not to mention all the people from the future who told them that the Phoenix came to Earth to restore mutantkind. And higher powers like Ascended Archangel and the AoA Celestials already confirmed that humanity is. Take it up with them. 






Zen-aku said:


> no he didn't.  he said nothing about jail or any of that, i'm looking at the book right now, and  can say quite comfortably you are delusional .



He's telling Cyke to play ball. He isn't open to suggestions. When Cyclops refuses, he brings out the big guns. 






Zen-aku said:


> a host doesn't stop it from destroying things ether



The fact that it doesn't need one to destroy things still means that it wouldn't take one unless it had other motives. 





Zen-aku said:


> again no he didn't and  getting hope of planet wasn't a bad idea



The writers already confirmed that if Cap had his way, the Earth would have been destroyed. Just like they confirmed that if Hope didn't go to K'un-L'un and lift buckets of water, the Earth would have been destroyed. The fact that Jason Aaron apologised for writing that has given me some hope for him. 








Zen-aku said:


> that is a theological debate that  every one has a different answer to. To me its not some thing that can be created by machinery, sorry  danger is not a person.



Xavier still saw something with human emotions show fear and beg him for help. And he responded by ignoring it so his X-Men could lift weights in 3D.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 1, 2012)

Kanali said:


> You don't think some of the most powerful forces operating on Earth trying to kill off the last remaining mutants (who number in the hundreds) is worse than what Xavier led them through?


considering all the demons, and  cosmic forces they have faced, plus magneto when he was a force to be reccond with, yeah.

The worse the X-men ever had it during the decimation years [sans AVX] were the five minutes they picked a fight with osbourne and Bastion





> Nor did I try to "sweep all of Xavier's good under the rug".


 Acting like he doesn't have a legacy worth respecting indicates that





> Oh, so at the end of Consequences when Scott says "Nothing has changed, we'll still be saving the world", he was just kidding?


 now it has different cononataions. if i see him fighting supervillians on  masive level in uncanny then well talk, till then he's just the new magneto form what ive seen




> And when he vows to find and stop Sinister for the good of the world,


wll see if that goes any where.


> he was actually just really attracted to Sinister in a woman's body?.


i was 




> He's supposedly naming his mutant rights headquarters after his dead mentor/father figure who was a mutants rights activist. It doesn't matter who owned the place before. Scott isn't re-opening Weapon X. The Extinction Team has nothing to do with Weapon X. Its just an empty headquarters that Weapon X used to use. It has absolutely no significance. Is that hard to understand?


its what he will be using it for, and that hes connecting Xavier name to such a horrible place.

Further more you say mutant rights, i say its what hes actually saying "revolution"






> You'd be right if Scott was trying to overthrow human society. Instead, he's still fighting for human-mutant equality, but not standing by while innocent mutants get lynched. Not that he or the X-Men ever did that to begin with.


 i've yet to see any actual lynchings going on, its all about means what hes doing  will just make mutants roe feared. much like magneto he's acting like there is gonna be a for sure fight and while he prepares for it he is creating a self fulfilling prophecy, what is the end game to this?

you think beast storm and kitty are just  overacting when they say whats scott's doing is bad





> He always has and from what we know, still will continue to save the world and help humanity.


that remains to be seen, i don't see how carving x'sin to the faces  serves any positive goal





> Oh, so he should just let those people die, cause the humans won't learn otherwise?


 he can help people with out making the overall conflict worst







> Unless he was disappointed in Stark for blowing the Phoenix up, there's nothing to be disappointed about and you're just reading it wrong.


 i think you need to reread there fight and his avengers issue






> I can't even understand this. Are you saying I said that he did not did not approve?


Iam saying Xavier sided with the avengers and bowed out when he saw the fight and said "my dream is dead" but came back when he rest of the x-men woke the fuck up


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 1, 2012)

too bad vison, warlock, victor mancha, jocasta, and countless others aren't people either


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 1, 2012)

Kanali said:


> Never the Phoenix. Those other "cosmic forces" aren't comparable to it.


 







> They knew that it doesn't take hosts to destroy planets. Not to mention all the people from the future who told them that the Phoenix came to Earth to restore mutantkind. And higher powers like Ascended Archangel and the AoA Celestials already confirmed that humanity is. Take it up with them.


 I don't buy what archangel was saying, and further more the  existence of inhumans, The neo, the children of the vualt, Hlaf alien hybrids, And super humans in general show that mutant's arent the only evolutionary branch.

also remember one guy from the future says the the pheonix would ruin every thing. 







> He's telling Cyke to play ball. He isn't open to suggestions. When Cyclops refuses, he brings out the big guns.


confirmed for not reading the book.








> The writers already confirmed that if Cap had his way, the Earth would have been destroyed. Just like they confirmed that if Hope didn't go to K'un-L'un and lift buckets of water, the Earth would have been destroyed.


1. caps hole plan was to keep it away from her entirely, taking her off planet was still a good idea

2. She did more then lift buckets of water she learned the lessons sh wouldn't of got from scott, to know how to actually save mutants

3. Every one was in the wrong like is aid  Both Scott and Steve acted off of there instincts and in the end nether of them were 100 percent correct









> Xavier still saw something with human emotions show fear and beg him for help. And he responded by ignoring it so his X-Men could lift weights in 3D.


considering, how ultron and bastion turned out i don't fault him for ignoring his talking toaster, if my ipod were to start talking and shit I'm tossing that fucker int he bathtub


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 1, 2012)

Though, I find the civil rights paralelism hilarious, considering xavier is a hell of lot more like Kony 2012 than he is to MLK


----------



## Kanali (Dec 1, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> considering all the demons, and  cosmic forces they have faced, plus magneto when he was a force to be reccond with, yeah.
> 
> The worse the X-men ever had it during the decimation years [sans AVX] were the five minutes they picked a fight with osbourne and Bastion



So you're just going to ignore all of the other stuff I mentioned? I'm not going to re-hash it, its all there in my other posts. Scott's X-Men had more to lose than Chuck's and were usually fighting a more difficult fight.





Zen-aku said:


> Acting like he doesn't have a legacy worth respecting indicates that



I never did that either. I just didn't support your attempts to have him sainted or your claims that naming Scott's new headquarters after Chuck somehow damages his apparently spotless record.



Zen-aku said:


> i was



I preferred Miss Sinister




Zen-aku said:


> its what he will be using it for, and that hes connecting Xavier name to such a horrible place.
> 
> Further more you say mutant rights, i say its what hes actually saying "revolution"



He'll be using it to help mutants. I think Chuck would like that. Xavier's name won't be sullied by renaming the facility after him, that'd only be the case if it was Weapon X doing the re-naming themselves. 






Zen-aku said:


> i've yet to see any actual lynchings going on, its all about means what hes doing  will just make mutants roe feared. much like magneto he's acting like there is gonna be a for sure fight and while he prepares for it he is creating a self fulfilling prophecy, what is the end game to this?
> 
> you think beast storm and kitty are just  overacting when they say whats scott's doing is bad



It goes on all the time in X-Men books. And he can't be compared to Magneto. Magneto advocated mutant supremacy. His goal was getting rid of humanity so mutants could prosper. Scott isn't even close to that. The end game of this is mutants being around to live in peace with humankind.

They have legitimate concerns. Doesn't mean Scott is wrong in trying to help mutants. 





Zen-aku said:


> that remains to be seen, i don't see how carving x'sin to the faces  serves any positive goal



The purpose is to show people that you can't go around oppressing mutants without the mutants fighting back. Not saying he was right to do it, but there you have it. 





Zen-aku said:


> he can help people with out making the overall conflict worst



He can actively stop the mutants from being abused, or he can let them be abused to make political points.


----------



## Kanali (Dec 1, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> Though, I find the civil rights paralelism hilarious, considering xavier is a hell of lot more like Kony 2012 than he is to MLK



Yeah, the MLK/Malcolm X comparison faded away into shades of grey.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 1, 2012)

Kanali said:


> So you're just going to ignore all of the other stuff I mentioned? I'm not going to re-hash it, its all there in my other posts. Scott's X-Men had more to lose than Chuck's and were usually fighting a more difficult fight.


see i don't think they were for the most part the rest of humanity forgot about mutants until the utopia story arc,  all of of fractions run was spent dealing with really non threatening threats,  with X-force dealing with all the real threats.

bastion is of course the Exception, but as bad as that was, i'd call the early apocalypse and magneto stuff worse.







> I never did that either. I just didn't support your attempts to have him sainted or your claims that naming Scott's new headquarters after Chuck somehow damages his apparently spotless record.


 i never claimed he was a saint, and its not about damaging his record, its about dishonoring a dead man wishes. Its like in Happy Gilmore when the Bad guy said he was going to dedicate his victory to Adam Sandlers's mentor's memory





> I preferred Miss Sinister


me too i'm still waiting to find out her fate






> He'll be using it to help mutants. I think Chuck would like that. Xavier's name won't be sullied by renaming the facility after him, that'd only be the case if it was Weapon X doing the re-naming themselves.


it will be sullied as long as Scott is adding full to the potential war with his extremest actions.

now maybe scott will honor the memory but so far his revolution is every thing Xavier was against







> It goes on all the time in X-Men books. And he can't be compared to Magneto. Magneto advocated mutant supremacy. His goal was getting rid of humanity so mutants could prosper. Scott isn't even close to that. The end game of this is mutants being around to live in peace with humankind.


are you really gonna pretend that the X-tika, and the rants aren't meant to invoke the guy standing right next to him, Magneto was just as much about the "hit them before they hit us first mentality" as he was "We should rule"



> They have legitimate concerns. Doesn't mean Scott is wrong in trying to help mutants.


again you keep ignoring its not about what hes doing, but the methods and ideology he doing it with, and the effect his actions are knowingly having on the hole situation






> The purpose is to show people that you can't go around oppressing mutants without the mutants fighting back. Not saying he was right to do it, but there you have it.


thats one way to look at it but the way the rest of the world will look at it is: Mutant think they can do what ever they want and don't care if they hurt people to do it







> He can actively stop the mutants from being abused, or he can let them be abused to make political points.


The strongest thing a person can do is to not fight, he can like the x-men always have help people with out making the situation worse.

any way wer going around in circles now lets be done.


----------



## Blinky (Dec 2, 2012)

oh god don't do this arguing with zen-aku thing again


----------



## sanx021 (Dec 2, 2012)

Does Logan still have a lock of jeans hair because teen jean is going to find him creepy


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 2, 2012)

I heard he prefers to keep it at Avengers Mansion to masturbate with since he doesn't consider himself an X-Man anymore...


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 2, 2012)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> I heard he prefers to keep it at Avengers Mansion to masturbate with since he doesn't consider himself an X-Man anymore...



if he didn't consider himself an x-men why would he open a damn school for mutants that's not built on  land where mutant torture and experimentation took place....


----------



## Kanali (Dec 2, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> see i don't think they were for the most part the rest of humanity forgot about mutants until the utopia story arc,  all of of fractions run was spent dealing with really non threatening threats,  with X-force dealing with all the real threats.
> 
> bastion is of course the Exception, but as bad as that was, i'd call the early apocalypse and magneto stuff worse.



So Necrosha, Kuurth, the Vampires and all the other invasions of Utopia were really non-threatening threats? They were just coming to give the mutants hugs?

Apocalypse and Magneto very rarely went out of their way to target the X-Men. They did their thing and the X-Men went out of their way to stop them.







Zen-aku said:


> i never claimed he was a saint, and its not about damaging his record, its about dishonoring a dead man wishes. Its like in Happy Gilmore when the Bad guy said he was going to dedicate his victory to Adam Sandlers's mentor's memory



His wishes were for Scott to fight for mutantkind. Maybe he didn't intend for him to be so hardcore, but there you have it. If the greatest "dishonour" to his legacy comes from the closest thing he has to a son (yes, closer than his actual son) naming his headquarters after him, he's getting off easy.

Its like saying that tearing down the Auschwitz Concentration Camp and building a military complex there called "The Ben Hur Base" is dishonouring the legacy of Ben Hur.




Zen-aku said:


> are you really gonna pretend that the X-tika, and the rants aren't meant to invoke the guy standing right next to him, Magneto was just as much about the "hit them before they hit us first mentality" as he was "We should rule"



Scott doesn't have a "hit them before they hit us first mentality". He has a "if they hit us, we hit them back" mentality. This isn't X-Force. 




Zen-aku said:


> The strongest thing a person can do is to not fight, he can like the x-men always have help people with out making the situation worse.
> 
> any way wer going around in circles now lets be done.



Chuck's X-Men operated in a far different climate. Like it or not, this is the world they live in now and Cyke has adapted to it, unlike Wolverine's ilk who've been living in the 60's for years now.

Aye, I've said all I need to say.



Blinky said:


> oh god don't do this arguing with zen-aku thing again



Its like a heroin vortex, you get sucked in and you can't stop going back.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 2, 2012)

Narutossss said:


> if he didn't consider himself an x-men why would he open a damn school for mutants that's not built on  land where mutant torture and experimentation took place....



Unlike building a school on the grounds where dozens and dozens of children were helplessly tortured and murdered?
The SAME children which are now dragged down to go back to it for "school"?


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 2, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> Unlike building a school on the grounds where dozens and dozens of children were helplessly tortured and murdered?
> The SAME children which are now dragged down to go back to it for "school"?


 man I haven't read enough comics to be able to get into this debate, I'm backing out....


----------



## Michael Lucky (Dec 2, 2012)

Cyclops vs Wolverine is an integral part of the story


----------



## Michael Lucky (Dec 2, 2012)

Logan is a hypocrite tho


----------



## Kanali (Dec 2, 2012)

Cyclops vs Wolverine is dumb and one-sided. Wolverine is super pissed and Cyclops doesn't even think there's a problem, as far as he's concerned, they're partners.


----------



## shit (Dec 2, 2012)

read the last issue of way's deadpool

kind of a nice change of pace to see a final issue set more things up than it does resolve things, even if the "set up" is really just a retcon

anyway thank goodness way is off deadpool, talk about super long overdue


----------



## shit (Dec 2, 2012)

thank goodness bru's cap is over too

put remender on everything I say


----------



## Es (Dec 2, 2012)

I liked Brubaker though


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 2, 2012)

bru's cap gets a lot of praise

Never read it thou. Everyone tells me he's great at it but no one ever explains how or why


----------



## Es (Dec 2, 2012)

The Death of Captain America was his pinnacle 

People disliked his final arc but he seemed he was just having fun with the comic book craziness like in Reborn


----------



## shit (Dec 2, 2012)

solo marvel character books need to be changed up way more often I say

the same guy writing the same character for 100 issues just isn't interesting


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 3, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> bru's cap gets a lot of praise
> 
> Never read it thou. Everyone tells me he's great at it but no one ever explains how or why



I'd say if you like espionage comics and are remotely interested in the characters (Bucky and Cap) it's worth a read, at least up until Reborn.

I am glad that Remender's on the book though, Bru had his run.


----------



## Blinky (Dec 3, 2012)

From what I've heard it's good but it lost a lot of steam once Steve Rogers was brought back. 

Haven't read it though.


----------



## shit (Dec 3, 2012)

reborn was pants on head retarded, overly convoluted, and a disgraceful swan song for herr skull


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 3, 2012)

Well....yeah, pretty much what Shit said. 

And it did go downhill after Steve came back, but that's still a good chunk of great comics. I know I don't regret having the 3 omnibuses for it (especially because vol.2 skyrocketed in price a few months after I bought it).


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 3, 2012)

Sure doesn't seem like I'll be picking up steve rogers any time soon  then


----------



## shit (Dec 3, 2012)

as long as you buy everything with remender's name on it


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 3, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> Sure doesn't seem like I'll be picking up steve rogers any time soon  then



Try not to let the late game criticisms discourage you from picking it up. At the very least the entire "Death of" arc is great.

I do really like Remender's cap though. More relatable than Bru's cap, since he doesnt' seem to be as weighted down by his responsibilities and reputation


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 3, 2012)

maybe if "AvX" and captain douchebag hadn't happened

But I won't be a negative nelly and promise that I'll try if I get the time after reading Unwritten I suppose


----------



## Parallax (Dec 3, 2012)

Ban wouldn't like Bru's Captain A run.  Not enough teenagers running around


----------



## Es (Dec 3, 2012)

shit said:


> reborn was pants on head retarded, overly convoluted, and a disgraceful swan song for herr skull



Kijju Red Skull isn't a badass way to go out?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 3, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> maybe if "AvX" and captain douchebag hadn't happened
> 
> But I won't be a negative nelly and promise that I'll try if I get the time after reading Unwritten I suppose



Ah yeah, figured that'd have something to do with it.

Well I can assure you that Cap is completely different from how he's depicted there. Unless we're talking about evil 50's cap, who oddly enough sounds very similar to AvX Cap.



Parallax said:


> Ban wouldn't like Bru's Captain A run.  Not enough teenagers running around



Winter Kills one shot has the young avengers in it


----------



## Cromer (Dec 3, 2012)

The only section of Bru's run Iread zas Winter Soldier, zhich is good comic reading.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 3, 2012)

Parallax said:


> Ban wouldn't like Bru's Captain A run.  Not enough teenagers running around



Is it at least really angsty and interrupted every twelve minutes by crappy new age indy music about gay break ups?


----------



## Es (Dec 3, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> Is it at least really angsty and interrupted every twelve minutes by crappy new age indy music about gay break ups?



It had Patriot once along with Fem Nomad


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 3, 2012)

Cromer said:


> The only section of Bru's run Iread zas Winter Soldier, zhich is good comic reading.



Wait, so you've read Winter Soldier but none of the Cap stories that essentially define the character as he is now?


----------



## sanx021 (Dec 3, 2012)

Cyclops costume looks good now still he shouldn't be able to see out of those


----------



## Sunrider (Dec 3, 2012)

Yeah, I was thinking the same thing. Should be impossible for him to see in those. 

New visor still looks sick, though.


----------



## Blinky (Dec 3, 2012)

Why is Morbius getting a book


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 3, 2012)

Blinky said:


> Why is Morbius getting a book



That's a question I asked myself a few months back when it was announced. I don't see how Marvel thinks he can carry his own ongoing


----------



## Shadow (Dec 3, 2012)

So if the only people in Cyclops team so far is Magik, Magneto, Frost and Cyclops (now a fugitive) what is his goal for his team?

Liberate mutants from persecution?  

Shit if he couldnt even liberate mutants on Utopia what makes him think he can liberate the now possibly THOUSANDS of mutants he created?  Talk about shitting on your own problem.


----------



## Sunrider (Dec 3, 2012)

Actually, he's recruiting. 

Somehow, he's been able to track the new manifestations popping up, faster than the Avengers and Wolverine's school can. With the help of Agent Brand, Cyclops's team is evading detection. 

What he's doing is finding new mutants wherever they manifest, protecting them from authorities if necessary, and offering them a choice: go to Wolverine's school to learn to control their abilities, or stay on with Cyclops, train in their abilities, and help him become a liberation/protection force for persecuted mutants. So far, he's added to his crew the time-stopping girl they found in All-New X-Men #1. 

His band is small now, but its 50/50 on mutants joining him, so it'll inevitably get bigger.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 3, 2012)

I really don't think having too many mutants to choose from is exactly a bad problem from trying to ward of the inevitable extinction at the hands of time and hate

Also, I wish they would let mobious die.
I get, he's a vampire
Move on.

I mean, if you're gonna capitalize on vampires, at least make him sexy and with a love interest


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 3, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> I really don't think having too many mutants to choose from is exactly a bad problem from trying to ward of the inevitable extinction at the hands of time and hate
> 
> Also, I wish they would let mobious die.
> I get, he's a vampire
> ...



I'd rather have a Dracula ongoing than a Morbius one to be honest


----------



## Cromer (Dec 3, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Wait, so you've read Winter Soldier but none of the Cap stories that essentially define the character as he is now?



Except for 'Death of', absolutely. Still good reading.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 3, 2012)

Le Petit Mort said:


> Actually, he's recruiting.
> 
> Somehow, he's been able to track the new manifestations popping up, faster than the Avengers and Wolverine's school can. With the help of Agent Brand, Cyclops's team is evading detection.
> 
> ...


 
Would there really be heavy persecution in regards to Mutants if he didnt decide to fuck shit up when he was Dark Phoenix?  

It seems like a big stretch to actually believe that what was a mutant population of maybe under 300 would pose such a threat to humanity.  So much so that any Anti-Mutant protest would be taken so seriously by the nation.  

Thats like a watching Fox News and you expect the news you are hearing and reading to be actually serious business.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 4, 2012)

There's always been heavy persecution in the MU regardless of the numbers of mutants. The world governments wouldn't even give up their stockpiles of sentinels even though the mutant race was damn near extinct and almost all of them were living on Utopia. Scott being backed into a corner and going DP just made the persecution more overt once again.

Also, the MU humans are dumber than a box of hammers, so expecting rational thought from the same group of people who approved Norman Osborne being given control of SHIELD after Secret Invasion is a bit much.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 4, 2012)

> Would there really be heavy persecution in regards to Mutants if he didnt decide to fuck shit up when he was Dark Phoenix?



Someone forgot why they fucking moved to the island on the first place


----------



## sanx021 (Dec 4, 2012)

Mutants have always been persecuted the anti mutant nuts blew up a school bus of mutant children. These guys are not rational  that's why scott started the X-force


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 4, 2012)

Cromer said:


> Except for 'Death of', absolutely. Still good reading.



So you read Cap's whole death story but stopped once Bucky became Cap? That definitely gives you the ground work to go straight into Winter Soldier, but I'd recommend checking out his Cap stories some time. 

It's interesting to see Bucky try to (and partially succeed at) become something that is almost entirely against his nature.



Shadow said:


> Would there really be heavy persecution in regards to Mutants if he didnt *decide *to fuck shit up when he was Dark Phoenix?



Wasn't really much of a decision....



> It seems like a big stretch to actually believe that what was a mutant population of maybe under 300 would pose such a threat to humanity.  So much so that any Anti-Mutant protest would be taken so seriously by the nation.



Given that a good chunk of that 300 are the X - Men, and considering that they were not only powerful but also united, yes. 

If Cyke was really gunning for them, the US Armed Force / SHIELD wouldn't stand a chance against Utopia. Sure there's always the avengers, but obviously the government doesn't like to rely on them.



> Thats like a watching Fox News and you expect the news you are hearing and reading to be actually serious business.



Keep in mind there are millions that watch Fox News that genuinely do believe that that is the truth.


Also, can we talk about how awesome Hickmans' Legion of Avengers is going to be?


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 4, 2012)

Actually X-Force was started to clean up loose ends who would always come back to bite and kill them.
First was Mystique, and then it grew from there
The whole thing with the X-force being a preemptive strike team of terrorists was mostly on Logan


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 4, 2012)

> cyclops has became Batman meets V with a mutant agenda, effectively fulfilling the very promise of his character. Looking back at young Scott Summers, this is who he was always meant to become as a character



My inner fanboy has met it's messiah


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 4, 2012)

cyclops being compared to batman?


----------



## Parallax (Dec 4, 2012)

that's both terrible and lazy


----------



## Sunrider (Dec 4, 2012)

I don't see what's so shocking, he may not be a super detective, by Cyclops has ever been portrayed as a clever strategist. Maybe not think-a-million-moves-ahead like Mary Sue Wayne, but clever. It'd be fairer to compare him to Captain America. 

And I bet if he had Wayne's money, he'd put it to much better use than beating up on street-level criminals every night.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 4, 2012)

Haven't people been making the Cyclops / Batman comparison for a while now? Its not totally off base when you're talking about their skill sets and roles on their respective teams.

In other news, I can't wait to read All New X Men tomorrow. Judging by CBR's review it is everything that I didn't want this comic to be.

Emma apparently uses the word "fellas"


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 4, 2012)

Le Petit Mort said:


> I don't see what's so shocking, he may not be a super detective, by Cyclops has ever been portrayed as a clever strategist. Maybe not think-a-million-moves-ahead like Mary Sue Wayne, but clever. It'd be fairer to compare him to Captain America.
> 
> And I bet if he had Wayne's money, he'd put it to much better use than beating up on street-level criminals every night.



1st) He's definitely not batman level, nor does he do the whole "strike fear into the heart of your enemies" thing, but he does have the whole orphan repressed relies on his wits and discipline more than powers surrounded by gods thing going on for him

2nd) With recent showings I think he is a far better strategist than captain america. Cap inspires people into battle, but let's face it, his mains strategy on fear itself was grabing a shotgun and getting moar hillbillies and moar dakka.
Scott plans lands him with valkyries on the battlefield.

3rd) He does have wayne money. He protects the mutant race with it :33


----------



## Es (Dec 4, 2012)

Bendis event feats are terrible ban. Caps more notable leadership and inspiration feats include, Creating and leading Rebellions against Korvac in a universe he's made over with the Cosmic Cube after he's reset it to the point where he gives up, telling his brainwashed Childhood friend Arnie it's okay to be gay after the Red Skull fucked with him and stuff like Kang Dynasty where he beat the shit out of Kang with a Giant Hologram with an alien Pyramid aganst Damacles base then subsequently beating his ass into submission in one on one


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 4, 2012)

Well, yeah, I absolutely do not deny that Roger's main super power is to be inspiring, and that there are stories about how his basic decency shines through, but that's like a leader of example, moreso than a chessmaster.


----------



## Es (Dec 4, 2012)

But when he fought Korvac he led like 20  different rebellions against him at a time, one with with a spacefleet and he even almost banished him to the Nth dimension before he reset time  
Prepe wise he was doing pretty good for a guy matched aganst a dude with Cube level abalities at the time
But I digress


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 4, 2012)

Maybe so, maybe so.
A matter of opinion is completely subject to interpretation to new data


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 4, 2012)

Cap's greatest moment is still:


*Spoiler*: __ 








Guys got balls when you're considering Thanos just killed everyone in the Marvel universe by that point.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 5, 2012)

I've always worked it out that Cap is the superior battlefield / squad leader while Cyke is the superior general / chess master. Both can do the other quite well though.

And Ban, does Cyke really have Wayne money? I thought that was just his (ex) sugarmama?


----------



## Sunrider (Dec 5, 2012)

If Cyclops is sitting on a fortune, he must be an inheritor of Xavier's estate, which I'm shocked hasn't dried up ten times over by now. 

In which case, pisses me off as much Bruce Wayne: two motherfuckers sitting on more money than god, and they best they can do is engage in fisticuffs with bad guys? 

At least Cyclops has an excuse, he's the mutant equivalent of Thomas Sankara, engaged in a rather desperate civil rights/liberation campaign. 

But you'd think with all that money, these guys'd be lobbying governments and buying up politicians to secure mutant freedoms or rid the world of crime.


----------



## Cromer (Dec 5, 2012)

Cyclops doesn't have Batman level money, and what he does hardly needs it.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 5, 2012)

Cromer said:


> Cyclops doesn't have Batman level money, and what he does hardly needs it.



I thought wayne level money was just plot cash, like northington money


----------



## sanx021 (Dec 5, 2012)

all new x-men 3 Bendis made Cyclops too emotional he is not the kind of guy to show his emotions and it seems he has gotten a power up as his visor can't handle the power and his beams look larger . emma has lost her TP mags is losing his power both have some thing in common they were both attaacked by Cyclops when he had the phoenix

Bendis dialouge is back and it's bad


----------



## Es (Dec 5, 2012)

Once again fuck Arena right up the ass


----------



## Kanali (Dec 5, 2012)

Bendis is raping Emma's dialogue in ANXM. He's making Magneto look good though. His dialogue was looking okay the first two issues, what the fuck happened? 

Avengers #1 was amazing. Hickman is doing fantastic work already.


----------



## shit (Dec 5, 2012)

Es said:


> Once again fuck Arena right up the ass



who'd they kill this time?

honestly after hazmat I don't think anyone else would really bother me


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 5, 2012)

marvel, you in danger


----------



## Blinky (Dec 5, 2012)

Kanali said:


> Bendis is raping Emma's dialogue in ANXM. He's making Magneto look good though. His dialogue was looking okay the first two issues, what the fuck happened?
> 
> Avengers #1 was amazing. Hickman is doing fantastic work already.



I thought his dialogue for everyone else is fine but when it got to Emma I honestly forgot she was English and when I remembered it just didn't fit at all. 

Also Avengers Arena is hilarious.


----------



## Es (Dec 5, 2012)

shit said:


> who'd they kill this time?
> 
> honestly after hazmat I don't think anyone else would really bother me



Juston                             .


----------



## Sunrider (Dec 5, 2012)

No. 

Fucking _NO_. 

Absolutely fucking _NOT.

_Both Cyclops _and_ Emma become corrupted by the Phoenix--whole issues are devoted to the both of them measuring and succumbing to that corruption... _and suddenly Miss-cold-as-ice-formerly-stone-hearted-White-Queen HOLDS A GRUDGE?_ 

Over what happened while influenced by the Phoenix? 

Over Scott being arrested and not immediately coming to her rescue? 



The dialogue is officially the least of my issues. Fuck you, Bendis. FUCK. YOU.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 5, 2012)

I agree with most of your criticisms, but as far as Emma is concerned I think we need to consider that she JUST realized that she lost her telepathy. 

Some emotional overreactions are to be expected considering her situation.

On the other hand, if we don't get any follow up (bendis, so likely) then I agree that it's completely ridiculous.

My big issue was Magneto pulling the "I've been there" card with Cyclops. Getting super pissed, blacking out, and killing some people does not at all compare to the Phoenix Force.

The only non P5 member who can pull that card is wolverine, the x-men's resident expert on being possessed by outside forces and killing loved ones.


----------



## creative (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm so happy to be alive to see the avengers title became so good. godspeed hickman you glorious cunt. godspeed and wake the world.


----------



## creative (Dec 5, 2012)

All new x-bros was kinda lousy though. art quality kinda slipped for the first 5 or so pages. the shift in dialogue for Emma isn't an issue for me since, like gambit her accent isn't authentic. in my mind's eye she speaks like Condoleezza Rice if anything. give it two or so issues and emms will be back to stroking scotty's blaster too. just wait till the mutant liberation front goes full inhumans mode and all will be right with the world until hickman's new event kicks off with ultron trying to kill us all.

Oh and by the way


----------



## Kanali (Dec 5, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I agree with most of your criticisms, but as far as Emma is concerned I think we need to consider that she JUST realized that she lost her telepathy.
> 
> Some emotional overreactions are to be expected considering her situation.
> 
> ...



And yet Logan has been the most adamant about blaming/yelling at Cyclops. What a jerk.


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 5, 2012)

just read the issue. Canon, every new issue of ANXM is more hilarious than the previous. "What the hell do you think you're doing?"


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 5, 2012)

I dont get why magneto's powers are affected. But I approve of powerups to cyclops.

And yeah Emma's dialogue was bad, but otherwise I thought it was continuing a pretty solid trend in Bendis' x-men. Not amazing, but promising. Oh btw, am I the only one who thinks its hilarious how the original x-men weren't updated at all and look like they were pulled straight out of the 60s?


----------



## creative (Dec 5, 2012)

you're not petes. that like the best part for me. I wish 60's iceman would pop some funky fresh-cornball 60's jokes too just to seal the deal.

"I think everybody here needs to chill out for a sec. maybe we can talk this out in a nice cool manner?"


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 5, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> I dont get why magneto's powers are affected. But I approve of powerups to cyclops.
> 
> And yeah Emma's dialogue was bad, but otherwise I thought it was continuing a pretty solid trend in Bendis' x-men. Not amazing, but promising. Oh btw, *am I the only one who thinks its hilarious how the original x-men weren't updated at all and look like they were pulled straight out of the 60s?*



isn't that the whole point?


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 5, 2012)

Avengers was alright. The art wasn't as good as I expected it to be. And I'm glad it's biweekly because the first issue was the usual kind of boring set up. But I like when books can be done biweekly and take their time issue to issue without the whole  thing feeling slow.

I just hope whoever rotates in after Opena is half as good


----------



## Kanali (Dec 5, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> I dont get why magneto's powers are affected. But I approve of powerups to cyclops.



Apparently, because Cyke hit him with a hefty dose of Phoenix juice. That raises the question why none of the other mutants Cyke gave Phoenix baths are having troubles though. Just for convenience I guess.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 5, 2012)

I doubt it, I think the garden characters are brand new


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 5, 2012)

yeah bendis is fucking up Emma Frost and demeans scott summers by having him hide behind stupid "wasn't me" excuses


----------



## shit (Dec 5, 2012)

I thought juston died months ago

also at a comic shop over the weekend, the owner tried to sell me on avengers arena cuz it's just like avengers academy

I was like "no more talkey from you"


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 5, 2012)

has it already started coming out? or is he just trying to set you up on a sub by saying its like academy because of the characters?


----------



## shit (Dec 5, 2012)

the latter

if he wasn't the only lcs within a hundred miles I wouldn't patronize him at all

I get my comics mailed to me from a city I used to live in


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 5, 2012)

does anyone know anything about hopeless? is there any chance it'll actually be a good series? I really like Walker's art :/


----------



## shit (Dec 5, 2012)

the art looks fantastic

if these were all new characters I'd be scooping this up no question

but no

NO


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 5, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> does anyone know anything about hopeless? is there any chance it'll actually be a good series? I really like Walker's art :/



I liked his Legion of Monsters...but I don't think this will be any good.



shit said:


> the art looks fantastic
> 
> if these were all new characters I'd be scooping this up no question
> 
> ...



or even if this was a Elseworld's story. There's no reason this kind of story needs to be 616 centric...it's just a waste of possible future character development


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 5, 2012)

speaking of, how many of the characters from the last page of avengers are brand new? 

I recognize cap, spiderman and woman, wolverine, cap marvel, gateway, and falcon. And I know that's a captain universe of some sorts (lol, why though, ugh). But are the rest originals, or just obscure?


----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 5, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> speaking of, how many of the characters from the last page of avengers are brand new?
> 
> I recognize cap, spiderman and woman, wolverine, cap marvel, gateway, and falcon. And I know that's a captain universe of some sorts (lol, why though, ugh). But are the rest originals, or just obscure?



There was also Hyperion, Eden Fesi(who I think you're mistaking as Gateway), Cannonball, and Sunspot. The lady in the black/white suit is one of the Shiar Imperial Guard, if I remember correctly.

I don't know who the guy in the black/red suit standing next to Sunspot is though.


EDIT: Also, whats with all the Bendis rage? Its _Bendis_. Did you learn nothing from his Avengers?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 5, 2012)

So did anyone else notice that hawkeye's fingernails were purple?


----------



## Es (Dec 5, 2012)

Their new              .


----------



## Damaris (Dec 5, 2012)

omg the avengers art was so beautiful

enjoying the episodic nature of gillen's iron man

hawkeye was da bomb dot com

i repressed all new x men from my mind so im pretty happy


----------



## shit (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm really happy with marvel NOW all around so far


----------



## Damaris (Dec 5, 2012)

yeah i was afraid it would pull a new 52 but i've been pleasantly surprised


----------



## E (Dec 5, 2012)

Kanali said:


> You mean the upcoming cosmic Marvel or DnA's cosmic Marvel? You don't really need to read it. The stuff thats going on in Avengers right now has never been touched upon or mentioned in Marvel Cosmic. What's coming up with the Shi'ar however, has, and whats been going on in Hickman's Fantastic Four regarding the Inhumans also has its roots in DnA's cosmic.
> 
> If you want to be in the know on these things, I'd urge you to read War of Kings and Realm of Kings. So far, those are the only ones that seem to be relevant, at least in the Avengers. You're in for a treat too, War of Kings is awesome.


ahh ok, thanks for the info

ive actually been reading annihilation and plan on getting to those events as well but im a pretty slow reader with my backlog


----------



## shit (Dec 5, 2012)

do yourself a favor and skip conquest


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 5, 2012)

unless you're an ultron fan


----------



## shit (Dec 5, 2012)

no one's that big an ultron fan


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 5, 2012)

Why is All-new X-men so perfect? 

Edit: Thunderbolts is great too 

If only Iron Man would stop sucking all the books i'm into would be great



shit said:


> do yourself a favor and skip conquest



And skip the star lord tie-in?, hell no


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 5, 2012)

shit said:


> no one's that big an ultron fan



He's got a pretty big cult following in some circles as a troll of epic proportions


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 6, 2012)

thats maybe the best thing slott has ever done

ps Iron Man IS good, other than the art. And the artist will have to change sometime soon.


----------



## creative (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi Zen-aku.

so against the will of my better judgement due to my silly attachments to a fictional character created by a madman, I tried out the thunderbolts today. I'm not as mad as I thought I would be. I'm damned sure not happy....but I'm far from mad.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 6, 2012)

creative said:


> Hi Zen-aku.
> 
> so against the will of my better judgement due to my silly attachments to a fictional character created by a madman, I tried out the thunderbolts today. I'm not as mad as I thought I would be. I'm damned sure not happy....but I'm far from mad.



Well i loved it, Ross was great, his conversation with Castle was great , and he treated Deadpool with professional respect something few characters ever do


----------



## creative (Dec 6, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Well i loved it, Ross was great, his conversation with Castle was great , and he treated Deadpool with professional respect something few characters ever do




the issue was basically the set up for code red from leob's run, except Thad and the rest don't sound like fourteen year olds who consider hawrthone heights good music.



I don't know what's scarier though, writers blatantly using loeb's ideas because they think they can execute them better, or the fact that someone out there will fail to notice these arcs and stories already happened two or more years ago.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 6, 2012)

creative said:


> the issue was basically the set up for code red from leob's run, except Thad and the rest don't sound like fourteen year olds who consider hawrthone heights good music.


Yeah i know it basically code red but i like the premise Way laid out in interveiws, and at least that means there's a president for these guys working together. 



> I don't know what's scarier though, writers blatantly using loeb's ideas because they think they can execute them better,.


Well so far that's been the case, Jeff parker Redeemed the Red hulk with a great run for me and many others


----------



## creative (Dec 6, 2012)

this is kinda what I'm afraid of Zen. simply refreshing Loeb's OC script is bad enough with all the holes and mistakes. it feels like an official fan-fic straight outta one direction.com.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 6, 2012)

creative said:


> this is kinda what I'm afraid of Zen. simply refreshing Loeb's OC script is bad enough with all the holes and mistakes. it feels like an official fan-fic straight outta one direction.com.



Again i disagree, as there is a rhyme and reason for them being together, as they all have similar motives.


----------



## creative (Dec 6, 2012)

it hurts to be this paranoid man.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 6, 2012)

creative said:


> it hurts to be this paranoid man.



*rubs head* Shh its OK loeb cant hurt you any more..... at least till Nova #1 comes out


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 6, 2012)

Still have no idea what Slott plans to do to Peter come 700 even after this issue. I mean, I'm really interested in seeing how he pulls off this monumental shift in just one issue. 

And is 699.1 basically just an advertisement for the upcoming Morbius book?


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 6, 2012)

way's tendency to always pick up on loeb's ideas is worrying. 

I gotta say though making the thunderbolts a team led by general ross is kinda clever


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 6, 2012)

Suzuku said:


> Still have no idea what Slott plans to do to Peter come 700 even after this issue. I mean, I'm really interested in seeing how he pulls off this monumental shift in just one issue.



who says there's any shift? for the moment I'm assuming the new series will open with Ock as Spider-man and Peter leading a new sinister six


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 6, 2012)

I don't think that's the case given all the info we have. First of all, the 700 preview points to Peter ending it before Superior. Of course I'm not using a preview as indication but hey, it's there. And we know Otto's body only has a couple hours to live. Second of all, everything we know about Superior Spidy points to him at least being physically altered. It seems he lack Spider sense and the ability to crawl on walls without tallons. And Slott is pretty adamant that he's replacing Peter all together. I was just reading the back of 699 where he answered fan mail and he replied "uh-oH" when the reader begged him not to replace Peter.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 6, 2012)

Thunderbolts was surprisingly enjoyable, in a cheesy 80s action movie kind of way. I loved how the end of the issue leads you to believe that Frank and Ross murdered like 300 people. 

Avengers knocked it out of the park in all areas, and I love Hawkeye's fingernail polish. And Cap's new suit is awesome under opena. Cassaday needs to get with the program.

All New X Men was bad, mainly due to Bendis's infuriatingly terrible dialogue.Someone needs to go back and read Morrison/Whedon/Gillen's Emma Frost.


----------



## Cromer (Dec 6, 2012)

Avengers #1... I was alive to witness thee


----------



## Blinky (Dec 6, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> way's tendency to always pick up on loeb's ideas is worrying.
> 
> I gotta say though making the thunderbolts a team led by general ross is kinda clever



When I first heard of the Thunderbolts I automatically assumed they were lead by Ross. 

I really liked Avengers, it was pretty much what I expected it to be and it'll be pretty interesting to see where it goes. 

I have to admit I  reread the first scene with Ex Nihilo to get my head around what exactly he was doing.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 6, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> way's tendency to always pick up on loeb's ideas is worrying.
> 
> I gotta say though making the thunderbolts a team led by general ross is kinda clever


 I'm  glad i'm not the only one who caught that.



Whip Whirlwind said:


> All New X Men was bad, mainly due to Bendis's infuriatingly terrible dialogue*.Someone needs to go back and read Morrison/Whedon/Gillen's Emma Frost.*



Why would she sound like those versions of emma?? Shes been beaten , betrayed, Corrupted, and every thing shes worked for has fallen to ruin, and probably worse of all to her shes lost her beloved Telepathy which is what changed here life Emmas entire persona is an act to cover up the fact shes still that unpopular girl from high school.

IT makes sense that at her lowest point her haughty Act would be shattered.


----------



## Blinky (Dec 6, 2012)

Even if she's more defeated now than she was she should at least sound somewhat like she normally does.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 6, 2012)

Blinky said:


> Even if she's more defeated now than she was she should at least sound somewhat like she normally does.



I don't see why, this is more then a defeat, this is her lowest point ever. i'm sure shell go back to acting like her usual posh bitch self once she regains some control of her life, but considering the shit shes going through shes not that far off as shes still trying to make it all about her.


----------



## Blinky (Dec 6, 2012)

Just talking about dialogue here.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 6, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Why would she sound like those versions of emma?? Shes been beaten , betrayed, Corrupted, and every thing shes worked for has fallen to ruin, and probably worse of all to her shes lost her beloved Telepathy which is what changed here life Emmas entire persona is an act to cover up the fact shes still that unpopular girl from high school.
> 
> IT makes sense that at her lowest point her haughty Act would be shattered.



Emma's entire persona isn't an act. At times I agree she plays up the whole superiority thing as a defense mechanism, but it's not like her whole personality is just a front.

And while I also agree that her situation warrants her being a total wreck, that wouldn't change her vocabulary to the point where she's saying stuff like "thinkin' " and "fellas".

It only aggravates me as much as it does because imo it's proof the book has little to no editorial oversight.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 6, 2012)

Blinky said:


> Just talking about dialogue here.



So am i and like i said, the arrogance, the faux British accent, all that stuff when you think emma is all an act, and after what shes been through she and the fact she was in prison she wasn't bothering to put up the act.



			
				whirlwind said:
			
		

> Emma's entire persona isn't an act. At times I agree she plays up the whole superiority thing as a defense mechanism, but it's not like her whole personality is just a front.
> 
> And while I also agree that her situation warrants her being a total wreck, that wouldn't change her vocabulary to the point where she's saying stuff like "thinkin' " and "fellas".
> 
> It only aggravates me as much as it does because imo it's proof the book has little to no editorial oversight.


I disagree, the origin issue, and her old min have me absolutely convinced its an act, and i don't think her saying fella's makes the entire book bad


----------



## Blinky (Dec 6, 2012)

Wait her accent is an act? Is this something that has been established before? 



> disagree, the origin issue, and her old min have me absolutely convinced its an act, and i don't think her saying fella's makes the entire book bad



It's stupid for anyone to dislike the entire comic for that one thing but just because you like the rest doesn't mean that the way he writes Emma is good too.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 6, 2012)

Blinky said:


> Wait her accent is an act? Is this something that has been established before?



Emma was born in Boston, dude.


----------



## Kanali (Dec 6, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Why would she sound like those versions of emma?? Shes been beaten , betrayed, Corrupted, and every thing shes worked for has fallen to ruin, and probably worse of all to her shes lost her beloved Telepathy which is what changed here life Emmas entire persona is an act to cover up the fact shes still that unpopular girl from high school.
> 
> IT makes sense that at her lowest point her haughty Act would be shattered.



So being molested by the Phoenix gives you a new accent and a different vocabulary?

I look forward to Pirate Magneto, Mexican Cyclops and Wapanese Magik


----------



## Blinky (Dec 6, 2012)

There have been times where Emma dropped the whole haughty thing but she was still her 



I have a hard time believing Bendis is only writing her this way to keep in some long forgotten continuity.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 6, 2012)

What origin issue? And ugh please don't remind me of that mini, so terrible.

And its not the loss of the faux british accent that bothers me, it's the assumption that her pronouncing words correctly is part of her faux british accent.

She should still speak like someone who was born into and raised in high society.

Also, I love how you copied and pasted your original response from CBR, where someone else posted something almost identical to my post above. Not being sarcastic at all (very efficient in fact), and I got a good chuckle out of it.


----------



## Sunrider (Dec 6, 2012)

Blinky said:


> I have a hard time believing Bendis is only writing her this way to keep in some long forgotten continuity.


He's not. There's no mysterious hidden story involving Frost's origins. 

She was the third or fourth child of a ridiculously wealthy and cold-blooded family, and, having been the only child to meet her father expectations, was named the sole inheritor. Emma forsook her inheritance and chose to make a fortune of her own, which found her on the streets before she started stripping for The Hellfire Club. 

She may not have specifically a British accent, but she sure as shit isn't from the sticks, either. She's educated, well read, and sports the arrogance of someone of high-pedigree. 

Bendis's dialogue simply doesn't fit.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 6, 2012)

Kanali said:


> So being molested by the Phoenix gives you a new accent and a different vocabulary?



More like she reverted to the one she  was born and grew up with and used for most of her life.



			
				Whip Whirlwind said:
			
		

> What origin issue?


 remember those origin one shots they did 2 years ago or so?




> And ugh please don't remind me of that mini, so terrible.


 Terrible or not i find it relevant to Emma's characterization



			
				Blinky said:
			
		

> There have been times where Emma dropped the whole haughty thing but she was still her


 Thats not really the same as dropping the act completley





> I have a hard time believing Bendis is only writing her this way to keep in some long forgotten continuity.


 Less about Continuity and more about characterization.

Even if its not on purpose, i know these thing about Emma so to me it works .

Edit: Le Petit Mort There is more to her origin then that.


----------



## Kanali (Dec 6, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> More like she reverted to the one she  was born and grew up with and used for most of her life.



She's never, ever spoken like that before. She grew up in high society, not on the street. Not to mention the fact that she has never altered her speech patterns when in crises and situations, both emotional and physical, that are far worse than this. Even post-AvX. Let's just face facts, Bendis fucked up.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 6, 2012)

But the vocabulary and way of speaking she's used most of her life isn't what we saw in All New. 

Has she ever casually mispronounced words like that? To me it's just as weird as if Logan got really mad and started speaking with perfect pronunciation and zero cursing.

But it really is just a few words, and the overuse of "sweetness" in the first one. I think if it's something Bendis acknowledges we'll see it corrected in future issues.  Again I think its just one of the downsides of not having an editor.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 6, 2012)

Kanali said:


> She's never, ever spoken like that before. She grew up in high society, not on the street.


 High society in Boston, is not high society in England, and she didn't talk like she was from the streets




> Not to mention the fact that she has never altered her speech patterns when in crises and situations,


she has never been this low in her life




> both emotional and physical, that are far worse than this.


 I disagree


> Let's just face facts, Bendis fucked up.


No he didn't he portrayed her as a broken person at the end of her ropes, whether you like the dialogue or not is personal preference, he got the point across ether way


----------



## Kanali (Dec 6, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> High society in Boston, is not high society in England, and she didn't talk like she was from the streets



High society Bostonites still don't talk like that, neither does she. Thats not how she's ever expressed herself, even back during her youth. 




Zen-aku said:


> she has never been this low in her life



Yes she has. Dozens of times. Arguably, she was even lower when Kitty was visiting her in jail, yet no new vocabulary then. 




Zen-aku said:


> I disagree
> No he didn't he portrayed her as a broken person at the end of her ropes, whether you like the dialogue or not is personal preference, he got the point across ether way



The fact that the dialogue was messed up detracted from the effectiveness of the scene. Imagine if Thanos started doing evil speeches with a jamaican accent. The writer would still be getting the point across that he's evil, but no one would take it seriously and everyone would be taken out of the moment by how ridiculous Thanos sounds.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 6, 2012)

I will agree with Zen that this is probably the lowest she's ever been.

In jail she at least thought she still had her powers. I can't think of anything that would quite compare with where she's at now in addition to her losing her powers.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 6, 2012)

Kanali said:


> High society Bostonites still don't talk like that, neither does she. Thats not how she's ever expressed herself, even back during her youth.


 She has gone form shrieking violet to High bitch, Her dropping her act would be a bit of both.






> Yes she has. Dozens of times. Arguably, she was even lower when Kitty was visiting her in jail, yet no new vocabulary then.


 No because then she could still put up the act and thought she had her TP and didn't have to see scott





> The fact that the dialogue was messed up detracted from the effectiveness of the scene. Imagine if Thanos started doing evil speeches with a jamaican accent. The writer would still be getting the point across that he's evil, but no one would take it seriously and everyone would be taken out of the moment by how ridiculous Thanos sounds.


Not even Remotely in the same Ballpark


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Dec 6, 2012)

so I picked up red she-hulk's book and it is sooooooooo nice to see tesla and S.H.I.E.L.D. being referenced is just the icing in the cake


shit said:


> no one's that big an ultron fan


I am 


Cromer said:


> Avengers #1... I was alive to witness thee


They shall write songs about this event


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 6, 2012)

Avengers was good, but  not as good as it was hyped.

none of the pieces feel like their moving yet, and these villains are  Just Cosmic Jobbers to be fed to the new  Avengers team

The art had a few missteps too [Dat hulk ]


----------



## Shadow (Dec 6, 2012)

I actually thought the Hickmans Avengers was running on all cylinders. It had a good pace all the way to that Awesome Last Page.  

*The way Cap needs to be drawn!*  Cassaday needs to step his game up and start working on how to draw Cap and Thor better.  Because frankly Cap just looked marvelous in that costume of his.

Also did I read the next Spiderman correctly? 700 hours to live? or 70? Im at work so I dont remember.


----------



## shit (Dec 6, 2012)

guys, if zen disagrees with you then that means you have good taste

stop arguing with him and be proud


----------



## Cromer (Dec 6, 2012)

Lawl Zen-aku and *insert poster here* arguing. Good times.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 6, 2012)

The same way doom dropped the Act when he went all Jersey Shore on Carol Danvers

Bendis wouldn't know how to write class if it bit him in the arsehole and apologized after, and trying to get excuses for it is nothing but further pathetic winged monkeying


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 6, 2012)

> Tom, I know its not your book, but why can't Bendis write Emma Frost properly? She always speaks in very posh, sophisticated mannerisms, and hes just writing her like shes some random, normal person.





			
				Tom Brevoort said:
			
		

> Hey, in Cleveland, where Bendis is from, that IS considered posh and sophisticated!



Now I feel like a dick for being culturally insensitive


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 6, 2012)

shit said:


> guys, if zen disagrees with you then that means you have good taste
> 
> stop arguing with him and be proud







Edit: That Wasn't an Argument it was a Discussion.


----------



## creative (Dec 6, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> Now I feel like a dick for being culturally insensitive



Fucking Tom makes me so fucking angry , it becomes hard to see straight. Obvious FYI,  but not everyone south of Virginia talks like a swaglicious hick. Fucking fuckity fuck, that brevoort should sod a duck.


----------



## Sunrider (Dec 7, 2012)

I kind of want to blow up Bendis's Tumblr over it.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 7, 2012)

Le Petit Mort said:


> I kind of want to blow up Bendis's Tumblr over it.



and what would that accomplish for you?


----------



## Es (Dec 7, 2012)

He does the same thing with Hulk. Nowadays I just shake my head over and move on


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 7, 2012)

I won't lie I laughed at that Brevoort thing.


----------



## shit (Dec 7, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Edit: That Wasn't an Argument it was a Discussion.



I didn't read a word of it

I never do


----------



## Kanali (Dec 7, 2012)

Bendis did manage to write a relatively kinda alright Doom in Dark Avengers, so maybe he'll shape up.


----------



## shit (Dec 7, 2012)

doom barely said/did anything in dark avengers besides get his ass kicked for an arc


----------



## shit (Dec 7, 2012)

bendis has never written a truly gripping piece of dialogue

there I said it


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 7, 2012)

Did somebody say


Bendis Doom?


----------



## Blinky (Dec 7, 2012)

I never saw how it was out of character for someone like Doom to say that.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 7, 2012)

also, the babies cover for avengers arena is kind of pretty demented


----------



## Blinky (Dec 7, 2012)

Skottie Young is seemingly making a career out of drawing chibi covers.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 7, 2012)

I laughed when I saw the iron man preview

That awkward moment when a Land shopped Pepper Potts turns to tony and asks "Do I look the same to you?"


----------



## Blinky (Dec 7, 2012)

Yeah Gillen is going out of his way to justify why all the women look the exact same. It's a nice thought but It's not really working for me at all.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 7, 2012)

Yeah, it's quite the herculean feat of turd polishing


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 7, 2012)

Iron Man is interesting when you compare it against Generation Hope


----------



## shit (Dec 7, 2012)

Blinky said:


> I never saw how it was out of character for someone like Doom to say that.



doom doesn't lose his temper
doom doesn't throw insults around like a petulant child
if doom does throw insults around, he's not going straight after someone's weight
basically when have you ever, besides that panel, seen doom call anyone a "fat ho"

you must be trolling new here


----------



## shit (Dec 7, 2012)

but the youth probably eat it up as "ghetto" so what do I know


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 7, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> I won't lie I laughed at that Brevoort thing.



Me too, the guy is a completely self aware troll, and more often than not I love him for it.


----------



## Kanali (Dec 7, 2012)

shit said:


> but the youth probably eat it up as "ghetto" so what do I know



MC Doom, the biggest OG in the Marvel U.


----------



## shit (Dec 7, 2012)

even that joke mini about doom recruiting all the villain teams in the marvel u didn't make doom out to be as much of a joke as bendis does writing him straight


----------



## Blinky (Dec 7, 2012)

shit said:


> doom doesn't lose his temper
> doom doesn't throw insults around like a petulant child
> if doom does throw insults around, he's not going straight after someone's weight
> basically when have you ever, besides that panel, seen doom call anyone a "fat ho"
> ...



I'll remember to check with you whenever I read anything Doom related, thanks.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 7, 2012)

until bendis, doom was known as the one character that was impossible to write badly, even if you tried


----------



## Sunrider (Dec 7, 2012)

It doesn't take a whole lot of insight to understand what's in-character for Doom; I disagree on Doom's temper, I feel he loses it fairly often. He does throw tantrums, just like in a more grandiose fashion, and when he insults, its practically Shakespearean. 

Same as Emma Frost, Bendis crashed and burned on Doom's dialogue. Its like the guy is incapable of writing characters with more eloquence than a high school student.


----------



## Blinky (Dec 7, 2012)

best Doom


----------



## shit (Dec 7, 2012)

Blinky said:


> I'll remember to check with you whenever I read anything Doom related, thanks.



don't be like that, I'm not saying you're not allowed to be wrong


----------



## shit (Dec 7, 2012)

although accusing someone of being wrong regularly is apparently against the rules, so feel free to report me


----------



## Blinky (Dec 7, 2012)

What the hell are you even talking about now?


----------



## Sunrider (Dec 7, 2012)

Blinky said:


> best Doom


And somehow, Bendis could manage to fuck this up.


----------



## shit (Dec 7, 2012)

Blinky said:


> What the hell are you even talking about now?


----------



## Blinky (Dec 7, 2012)

That was kinda baiting though. 

Although I've been telling people not to argue with Zen for a while so whatever.


----------



## shit (Dec 7, 2012)

psh baiting

you can call anything baiting

you might as well not allow us to refer to each other as people


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 7, 2012)

I refer to you as shit


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 7, 2012)

And I'm not saying disagreeing with ZA automatically makes you right (even though statistically speaking, it isn't outrageous) but I will say I can't recall the last time any given word out of his mouth didn't either validate my opinion by means of godwinian contrast


----------



## shit (Dec 7, 2012)

/ reported


----------



## Blinky (Dec 7, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> And I'm not saying disagreeing with ZA automatically makes you right (even though statistically speaking, it isn't outrageous) but I will say I can't recall the last time any given word out of his mouth didn't either validate my opinion by means of godwinian contrast



Also you argue with him endlessly. Or have you stopped that now?


----------



## shit (Dec 7, 2012)

you must mean banhammer


----------



## Blinky (Dec 7, 2012)

That's why I quoted him Mr. Shit


----------



## shit (Dec 7, 2012)

sly   post     edit


----------



## Blinky (Dec 7, 2012)

I edited before you posted I think. 

Now it is you who was WRONG.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 7, 2012)

I not so much argue any more as I have fun with more ridiculous snippets


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 7, 2012)

I don't mind being the house sassy black girl that acts like the local e-thug

yoyoyo


----------



## shit (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm an empowered black woman that don't need no man and I often disagree with people who defend bendis


----------



## Blinky (Dec 7, 2012)

Anyway as far as Doom goes yeah I haven't read a whole lot of stuff with him but in that story he was still at least fairly flowery with his language but for Emma it's not even close to the right tone of voice. 



shit said:


> I'm an empowered black woman that don't need no man and I often disagree with people who defend bendis


 
Do you dislike everything of his you've read?


----------



## shit (Dec 7, 2012)

no

but I dislike everything of his I've read in the last two years


----------



## Cromer (Dec 7, 2012)

Personally I still don't see what was wrong with Doom in that panel, and I've seen it dozens of times quoted in reference to 'ARGH BENDIS'.

Emma Frost though...tis a pity, because I was enjoying the comic till those snippets of dialogue kept intruding. It's like he has one voice for every character in his head, which he only slightly modifies based on context.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 7, 2012)

shit said:


> no
> 
> but I dislike everything of his I've read in the last two years



This, although USM still has it's moments.

But mainly it's this:


Cromer said:


> It's like he has one voice for every character in his head, which he only slightly modifies based on context.


That keeps me from enjoying his work. It's definitely gotten worse as he's become more and more successful with Marvel.

Part of it is that I think once a writer reaches a certain level of success they are immune to editing. For some writers this is okay, for some it is terrible.


----------



## Cromer (Dec 7, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> This, although USM still has it's moments.



USM is utterly enjoyable precisely because all the characters he writes there have that range of dialogue. It allows him to actually do what he's good at, without distracting you with everything he's horrible at.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## creative (Dec 7, 2012)

Quick, some post that one doctor doom scan where he's at the beach with a blow -up squirrel girl doll!


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 7, 2012)

Cromer said:


> USM is utterly enjoyable precisely because all the characters he writes there have that range of dialogue. It allows him to actually do what he's good at, without distracting you with everything he's horrible at.



Pretty much.

Daredevil was kinda the same deal, with lots of "normal" characters where it sounded appropriate for them to use that "everyday" bendisspeak. Also, I think at that point he put more effort into his dialogue, at least when it came to important characters.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Dec 7, 2012)

Thor's new series' been pretty sweet and Avengers 1 is great


----------



## Kanali (Dec 7, 2012)

Blinky said:


> Also you argue with him endlessly. Or have you stopped that now?



I'm the one that does that.


----------



## E (Dec 7, 2012)

damn i must be drugged off my balls when i read comics cause i never pick up on dialoge patterns and all that shit
though a good 75% of the stuff i read is wiped from my memory after reading it so thats why i dont exactly try to keep track of these things

and was thunderbolts really that good? i tried to read it put i immediately put it down, that horrid art.....blarrrgghh


----------



## Blinky (Dec 7, 2012)

I think it was just one guy here who likes it. I wouldn't touch it since I don't like Daniel Way at all.


----------



## Es (Dec 7, 2012)

I'll give it a chance sense it has an overabundance of PAD created villains


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 7, 2012)

I had no idea people disliked Dillon so much


----------



## Blinky (Dec 7, 2012)

Yeah neither did I. I don't like him really but seeing that people's problems with the book seem to all center around Dillon was surprising. 

I didn't have a problem with him on Preacher.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 7, 2012)

His style suits preacher, but he's horrible at some other books
Like his Hulk. Oh my god, his horrible, horrible hulk
Looked like a leather daddy on a shrek costume


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 7, 2012)

i hope someone feels this way too

but my input is

i love how the tracksuit draculas in hawkeye say 'bro' roughly nine hundred times per issue

i love it

and i especially love how clint's doing it too


----------



## Es (Dec 7, 2012)

I never got into Hawkeye for some reason


----------



## creative (Dec 7, 2012)

is anyone here reading captain marvel? 

I enjoyed the last issue immensly but I don't see anyone but ban talk about her and that's usually to point out how much of a horrible person she is.

I always thought that was part of her charm to be so blatantly terrible at human relations, which is why I read the ms.marvel vol2 but I digress hawkeye and captain marvel are the only 616 books i'm paying for. I'm glad they don't suck.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 7, 2012)

Lucaniel said:


> i hope someone feels this way too
> 
> but my input is
> 
> ...



Lol when the issue originally came out there was plenty of "You bros should read hawkeye / hawkeye was pretty cool, bro / Check out hawkeye bro, you'll love it bro"



Es said:


> I never got into Hawkeye for some reason



No particular reason? You should give it another shot bro. I know i've read comics and been like "meh" but upon rereading been like "Woah bro, how did I not love this before?".


----------



## Kanali (Dec 7, 2012)

creative said:


> is anyone here reading captain marvel?
> 
> I enjoyed the last issue immensly but I don't see anyone but ban talk about her and that's usually to point out how much of a horrible person she is.
> 
> I always thought that was part of her charm to be so blatantly terrible at human relations, which is why I read the ms.marvel vol2 but I digress hawkeye and captain marvel are the only 616 books i'm paying for. I'm glad they don't suck.



I read the first few issues. They were nothing but long girlpower wanks so I dropped it, but maybe its improved. I left when she traveled back in time.


----------



## shit (Dec 7, 2012)

I've got burned on a carol series before, never again


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 7, 2012)

The girl power was definitely there, but I never really felt like it bashed me over the head with it


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 7, 2012)

Also, Hawkeye is pretty good, and the style somehow really works with the humor
Now that journey into mystery and Uncanny X-Men are over, and young avengers hasn't started yet, there's a very good shot that this might become the best marvel book out

Unless Avengers keeps up


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 7, 2012)

i have mixed feelings on the captain marvel series. the book improved a lot when the time traveling moved past the stupid WW2 stuff. plus I don't like dexter soy much


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 8, 2012)

E said:


> =
> and was thunderbolts really that good? i tried to read it put i immediately put it down, that horrid art.....blarrrgghh



It's a good set up issue, and Ross will be a treat to read, Dillion is really hit or miss thogh



			
				creative said:
			
		

> is anyone here reading captain marvel?


Yeah. it's ok but ehhhhh



			
				Shit said:
			
		

> doom doesn't lose his temper


Bullshit


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 8, 2012)

Fifty shades of Zen Aku not understanding what shit said


----------



## shit (Dec 8, 2012)

if he'd called those people fat hos then you'd have a point


----------



## Cromer (Dec 8, 2012)

Of course, since shit managed to contradict him/herself in the process of proving Zen wrong...


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 8, 2012)

it's just priceless

[tracksuit dracula bursts into bedroom]

clint: aw, bro
dracula: 'sup bros?

how can something so simple be so funny


----------



## Blinky (Dec 8, 2012)

I thought I would lose interest in Hawkeye the moment Aja wasn't drawing it but the last two issues were alright.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 8, 2012)

Cromer said:


> Of course, since shit managed to contradict him/herself in the process of proving Zen wrong...



60's Doom smiting an incompetent fool with shakespearian wordsmitting =/= Loosing temper


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 8, 2012)

1960's Doom was still more badass then today. Dr. Doom is hardly a badguy anymore, he's always "reluctantly teaming up with the goodguys for his own ends". And it isn't in a cool way like Darkseid in the Justice League cartoon or Megatron in Beast Wars where a massive betrayal takes place at the end, he still ultimately helps out the goodguys. Hell even re-reading Infinity Gauntlet, one can see how much more nefarious in general Doom was even when working with the Avengers.

I can't even remember the last time Doom was a true villain in a marvel story. Maybe 4 years ago during all that Thor stuff where he built a giant robot (and I admit, he was pretty badass in that). It has become disheartening that everytime I read something new with Doom in it, I already know he'll be an asshole ally of the titular character as opposed to the antagonist.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 8, 2012)

Most characters in Marvel dwell in the grey areas

But nowadays Doom is still a badguy, just a more  inspired one.

Since his character is a genius monarch, he has to usually be a villain in ways that their wickedness makes sense, and sense is seldomly tandem with evil.

Anyway, modern doom still does pretty wicked stuff, like vivesect asgardians, kill their lovers so he can rip their grieving hearts out for fuel and then send the robot zombified versions of the asgardian corpses to fight their own families.

He's not so much evil any more, as just a self centered villain enabler, but he is at the most badass he's ever been

Modern Doom takes on celestials and makes them blink first


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 8, 2012)

shit said:


> if he'd called those people fat hos then you'd have a point



You said doom dose not loose his temper

You were proven wong.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> Most characters in Marvel dwell in the grey areas
> 
> But nowadays Doom is still a badguy, just a more  inspired one.
> 
> ...



self-centered kind of _is_ evil, particularly when you get to the point where you're killing gods to use the tears of their lovers as fuel


----------



## Gooba (Dec 8, 2012)

Whatever happened with the whole Doom being thrown millions of years back in time and surviving through pure hate thing?  Is that still canon?


----------



## Es (Dec 8, 2012)

I think it's ignored but who knows


----------



## shit (Dec 8, 2012)

it's canon, but like right afterward he was lobotomized in a hulk event that had loeb as part of the writing team


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 8, 2012)

It's canon though he didn't survive millions of years on pure hate, not linearly
The thunderbolts timee travelling tower had something to do with it


----------



## Es (Dec 8, 2012)

comixology a shit


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 8, 2012)

shit said:


> it's canon, but like right afterward he was lobotomized in a hulk event that had loeb as part of the writing team



Loeb bits aside world war hulks was surprisingly enjoyabel


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 8, 2012)

Then the lobotomy was reversed by using Valerie Richards


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 8, 2012)

Es said:


> I think it's ignored but who knows



It's not actually. there was a couple issues of Dark Avengers where the Time Travelling Thunderbolts stumble upon him and he jacks the tower to send him back. This i think also causes the Tower to send the Bolts hurtling inot a future that is essentially a Judge Dredd parody


----------



## Cromer (Dec 9, 2012)

Did I miss a memo and am supposed to think World War Hulks was crap? Last bit of Hulk comickery I enjoyed, tbh


----------



## Slice (Dec 9, 2012)

Does anyone know where this is from? i heard it was a Marvel comic and want to know who the awesome author is that references Mogwai album titles like this.


----------



## Cromer (Dec 9, 2012)

Slice said:


> Does anyone know where this is from? i heard it was a Marvel comic and want to know who the awesome author is that references Mogwai album titles like this.



I'm pretty sure that's Remender's Cap. Let me check and get back to you.


----------



## Blinky (Dec 9, 2012)

Yeah that's from Captain America 1.


----------



## shit (Dec 9, 2012)

Cromer said:


> Did I miss a memo and am supposed to think World War Hulks was crap? Last bit of Hulk comickery I enjoyed, tbh



jeff parker does amazing things, praise be to he


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 9, 2012)

Oh it had really crappy moments, and the "everyone is a hulk" idea was just horribly executed in my opinion, but once you cut the loebs out, and remember this was post Incredible Hercules, and Amadeus Cho was still a pretty cool character, you get a quite decent product of storytelling


----------



## Kanali (Dec 9, 2012)

ANXM #4 Preview



Not even the characters can stand all that text.

I actually like how Bendis is writing Magneto so far, and I'm okay with how he's writing Cyke. So long as he gives as few lines to Emma as possible, I'll be able to enjoy this.


----------



## shit (Dec 9, 2012)

lol jean's completely skeezed

I like how bendis is pretty much calling himself a rotten bastard through cyclops for putting him in this situation

also mastermind  come back to us you gloriously overpowered bastard


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 9, 2012)

please don't ruin magneto, pleasedon'truinmagneto, pleasedon'truinmagneto


----------



## creative (Dec 10, 2012)

I bet mags will be a villain again after the first arc of uncanny.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 10, 2012)

I liked magneto in that last issue more than almost any time I can remember recently, because he wasn't just nice guy magneto


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 10, 2012)

Kanali said:


> ANXM #4 Preview
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So I clicked on the link and then read the preview....


a preview has never made me laugh this much in my life... just wow


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 10, 2012)

narutosss, stop raping the galactic ryoma


----------



## Blinky (Dec 10, 2012)

IT'S FAKE 

maybe it's real 

HAS TO BE FAKE 

or maybe real 

REAL 

FAKE 

REAL 

REAL 

OKAY REAL 

I don't think that was a bad scene at all though.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 10, 2012)

I did like how Scott started running down the possibilities of who could do that, but yeah it was horribly executed.

Also, the "gorgeous" / "everything i ever wanted" bits were soooo creepy, and everything I didn't want the scott / jean reunion to be.


----------



## Blinky (Dec 10, 2012)

Well he did just see the love of his life who came straight from the time when he first fell in love with her so I don't have a problem with him reacting that way but it might play out badly. I'm just going to wait  and see.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 10, 2012)

Still, some acknowledgment of her age would have been nice before he launched into OMG THE LOVE OF MY LIFE SO GORGEOUS.

Could just be that I liked Scott and Emma, so the whole "MY ONE AND ONLY!" bit always grinds my gears.


----------



## shit (Dec 10, 2012)

especially since he dumped her before she died lol


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 10, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> narutosss, stop raping the galactic ryoma



I actually agree with you, I've been over using so much lately


----------



## Damaris (Dec 10, 2012)

shit said:


> especially since he dumped her before she died lol



this tbh

i hate when writers forget that jean and scott were basically no longer in love by the time she died, and it's not like he hasn't seen her at all since she died what with endsong and all.

this whole thing just reeks of creepy and whiplash, especially on the heels of scott literally just thinking a few books ago that emma was everything he needed

hell i could even buy him falling out of love with emma because as much as i like them i'd rather have emma be her own character, but the "still in love with jean" after all these years she's been dead and he's been with someone else...


----------



## Parallax (Dec 10, 2012)

every time I read the previews makes me glad I don't read this title.  But it makes me sad that Immonen is on that title.  It's like ANXM is the Arizona Cardinals and Immonen is Larry Fitzgerald :[


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 10, 2012)

He dumped Jean, Jean's Clone, Jean's Sister, he dumped just about anything red headed.

But BENDIS and Quesadillas run supreme


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 10, 2012)

shit said:


> especially since he dumped her before she died lol



This. The way it was written, I feel like we were lead to believe that even if jean had survived, jean and scott would become that weird divorced couple who are still really good friends.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 10, 2012)

Not only that, he actually mind cheated on Jean with Emma, and as soon as the teen shows up he starts thinking "white queen finally showed her true collors muahahaha"

Bendis, you're such an ass hole


----------



## Kanali (Dec 10, 2012)

Scott thinking all that shit isn't weird. He's freaking out and you can't help where your thoughts wonder. It's never something he'd say out loud or even actually believe.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 10, 2012)

Reminds of those horrible thought baloons.
Yeesh


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 10, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> Not only that, he actually mind cheated on Jean with Emma, and as soon as the teen shows up he starts thinking "*white queen finally showed her true collors* muahahaha"
> 
> Bendis, you're such an ass hole



That was just laughable. If after being with Emma for however long he STILL didn't know her "true colors" then jesus christ he should just quit now.

Now, "Emma's screwing with my head and making me see this out of spite" was a believable possibility.


----------



## Scarecrow Red (Dec 10, 2012)

Did Bendis actually read Morrison's run at all or he just thinks that the Scott/Emma is a shoehorned thing?


----------



## Kanali (Dec 10, 2012)

Scarecrow Red said:


> Did Bendis actually read Morrison's run at all or he just thinks that the Scott/Emma is a shoehorned thing?



Bendis has a history of ignoring continuity.


----------



## creative (Dec 10, 2012)

so once again

>bendis
>following continuity
>following even his own footnotes
>listening to editors at all


----------



## Kanali (Dec 10, 2012)

No one needs to worry about Bendis on X-Men. We all know that he'll do a bunch of crazy shit, then when he leaves the book he'll put everything back the way he found it.


----------



## creative (Dec 10, 2012)

is that sad? that despite all the bad coming from the way aaron and bendis do their jobs, that they atleast pick up after themselves? I find that a bit embarrassing.


----------



## shit (Dec 10, 2012)

really jean's the creepy one for spying on his mind

always thought psychics could turn that off if they wanted


----------



## creative (Dec 10, 2012)

shit said:


> really jean's the creepy one for spying on his mind
> 
> always thought psychics could turn that off if they wanted


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 10, 2012)

shit said:


> really jean's the creepy one for spying on his mind
> 
> always thought psychics could turn that off if they wanted


 have you even been reading ANXM? when hank picked up the original x-men jean didn't that psychic powers, she only suddenly got them when they time traveled into the present, so she obviously can't fully control them, and if she could turn it off why would she even ask him to stop thinking creepy shit. Now go sit in a corner and work on your reading comprehension.


----------



## Es (Dec 10, 2012)

Lol Narutossss trying to correct people on reading comprehension


----------



## shit (Dec 10, 2012)

no I've only read the first issue so far


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 10, 2012)

Narutossss said:


> have you even been reading ANXM? when hank picked up the original x-men jean didn't that psychic powers, she only suddenly got them when they time traveled into the present, so she obviously can't fully control them, and if she could turn it off why would she even ask him to stop thinking creepy shit. Now go sit in a corner and work on your reading comprehension.


She always had TP, Xavier just suppressed it because she couldn't handle it when it manifested along with the TK. 'Course, Bendis doesn't bother explaining why they manifested again just because Beast brought it up and then brought them into the future.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 10, 2012)

Beast decides to fuck with the fragile growth of two omega level mutants 

That guy is getting to Hank Pym levels of incompetence


----------



## Kanali (Dec 10, 2012)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> She always had TP, Xavier just suppressed it because she couldn't handle it when it manifested along with the TK. 'Course, Bendis doesn't bother explaining why they manifested again just because Beast brought it up and then brought them into the future.



Maybe Xavier was actively suppressing it and without his influence she re-gained it? Or maybe the trauma of being brought to the future re-triggered it?


----------



## Es (Dec 10, 2012)

Scientist Surpreme >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Beast


----------



## Kanali (Dec 10, 2012)

Hank Pym got his shit together. Beast just gets worse and worse.


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 10, 2012)

Es said:


> Lol Narutossss trying to correct people on reading comprehension



lol bro, did you say something? I was busy staring at your shitty ass sig from that shitty ass anime.


----------



## Es (Dec 10, 2012)

Narutossss said:


> lol bro, did you say something? I was busy staring at your shitty ass sig from that shitty ass anime.


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Es (Dec 10, 2012)

This is honestly the best you have to offer ahahahaha


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 10, 2012)

Es said:


> This is honestly the best you have to offer ahahahaha



lol.... why would I even need to try against the likes you


----------



## Es (Dec 10, 2012)

Ignoring you now


----------



## shit (Dec 10, 2012)

> Brevoort confirmed it's "Acuna's book regularly" and that John Cassaday's involvement in the book in the future (in terms of interiors) is still "up in the air." Remender stated Cassaday would remain on covers.


there goes parallax's interest


----------



## Es (Dec 10, 2012)

At least we aren't getting anymore delays


----------



## Parallax (Dec 10, 2012)

Shit's right

I'm just gonna be checking out Hickman's books now.  At least I saves me money


----------



## Kanali (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm excited for more of the Apocalypse mythos, Remender has done a good job of it so far.


----------



## shit (Dec 10, 2012)

remender's been the best thing in comics for at least the past year straight, for my money


----------



## Parallax (Dec 10, 2012)

He's good, but lately some of his artistic collaborations haven't been up to par and he's been on a decline if we look at his previous 2 years.  I'll keep an open eye and give Acuna a chance but I'm not as optimistic as I once was.


----------



## shit (Dec 10, 2012)

really liking his secret avengers

tho the last arc of uxf isn't all I hoped it would be


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 10, 2012)

Acuna? 

Shit and that book was awsome so far


----------



## Es (Dec 10, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Acuna?
> 
> Shit and that book was awsome so far



Zen Aku once again showing bad taste


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 10, 2012)

Es said:


> Zen Aku once again showing bad taste



If acuna is what you consider to be good then i will take that as a compliment.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 11, 2012)

Kanali said:


> *Maybe Xavier was actively suppressing it and without his influence she re-gained it?* Or maybe the trauma of being brought to the future re-triggered it?


That's pretty much what I was thinking and it'd make a lot of sense, too.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 11, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Acuna?
> 
> Shit and that book was awsome so far



I like Acuna :/


lol avengers arena 1 made it online, academy fans will not be pleased


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 11, 2012)

marvel's state birds cover, to make fun of DC's 50 states covers. 

I think the best part is how much nicer this cover looks than those shitty JLA covers by finch


----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 11, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> I like Acuna :/
> 
> 
> lol avengers arena 1 made it online, academy fans will not be pleased



Yeah... that was pretty bad. Curious, since Cable and X-Force was pretty decent. Its like the good art went to AA, and the good writing went to X-Force.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 11, 2012)

that came out?


----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 11, 2012)

The guy who leaked AA put up X-Force on 4chan one page at a time.

EDIT: Huh. I can't find those posts now. I think they might have been deleted.


----------



## Blinky (Dec 11, 2012)

I was expecting Coipel to become the regular artist on UA since he was doing a fill in but eh I like Acuna well enough.


----------



## shit (Dec 11, 2012)

so hazmat was brutally killed by one of her few friends?


----------



## Blinky (Dec 11, 2012)

In the first issue? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Only Mettle died in issue 1


----------



## shit (Dec 11, 2012)

HAHAHA

sigh.............


----------



## shit (Dec 11, 2012)

I swear if reptil is the only academy kid that survives, that would be the worst outcome


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 11, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Acuna?
> 
> Shit and that book was awsome so far



Don't ever change, Zen.



shit said:


> I swear if reptil is the only academy kid that survives, that would be the worst outcome



Please no.

But I like Finesse and Hasmat, so hopefully they make it out.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 11, 2012)

I'll sacrifice the academy if nico and chase are in trouble.


----------



## Kanali (Dec 11, 2012)

Shit just got real with Avengers Arena. Arcade is looking pretty badass. I don't care about any of the kids, so I'll just enjoy the ride.


----------



## Slice (Dec 11, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Please no.
> 
> But I like Finesse and Hasmat, so hopefully they make it out.



For a moment i thought "how is that supposed to work?" then i saw you didnt type "_hopefully they make out_".


----------



## Blinky (Dec 11, 2012)

So there is a kid version of captain Britain eh?


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Dec 11, 2012)

well I won't be reading anything by hopeless, pity I like the cable and x-force line up.

on better news, so rememder and aaron are working together :33, where is that shut up and take my money gif


E said:


> and was thunderbolts really that good? i tried to read it put i immediately put it down, that horrid art.....blarrrgghh



did you like the expendables?


----------



## shit (Dec 11, 2012)

remender and aaron were working in tandem with evan


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Dec 11, 2012)

shit said:


> remender and aaron were working in tandem with evan



I know but I meant more like "they are doing it even more now" type of way, not just that but with thor, I need this issue now. NOW!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 11, 2012)

I must admit that past Thor vs. Apoc, drawn by either Acuna or Ribic (if there's a crossover) has me very excited.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Dec 11, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I must admit that past Thor vs. Apoc, drawn by either Acuna or Ribic (if there's a crossover) has me very excited.



exactly, and more khan is always good, I'm currently throwing bills at my screen, it ought to do something.

I can't wait to have this on my hands


----------



## Parallax (Dec 11, 2012)

Wow Acuna's art looks more fitting for the book with his style change up.  I'm liking it.


----------



## Es (Dec 11, 2012)

Blinky said:


> In the first issue?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wRnSnfiUI54[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Es (Dec 11, 2012)

Suck a million cocks hopeless


----------



## Parallax (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm loving the reaction to Arena more than almost any Marvel book that came out this whole year, it's hilarious


----------



## creative (Dec 11, 2012)

wow. the only person I liked in academy was mettle too. well him and hazmat. oh man /co/ is losing their shit right now.


----------



## shit (Dec 11, 2012)

Es said:


> Suck a million cocks hopeless



damn, at least bendis has the courtesy to not outright admit he hasn't read a bit of source material


----------



## Es (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm not paying for this shit


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 11, 2012)

They kinda had to kill mettle, it was ether him or hazmat, its too soon to kill X-23 and any one else wouldn't have had that huge shock factor.

still mettle was one of the only good academy kids its a same to hear he was the first to go.



Whip Whirlwind said:


> Don't ever change, Zen.



Of course


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 11, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> They kinda had to kill mettle, it was ether him or hazmat, its too soon to kill X-23 and any one else wouldn't have had that huge shock factor.
> 
> still mettle was one of the only good academy kids its a same to hear he was the first to go.
> 
> ...



Except it does look like their killing Hazmat, there were preview pages a month ago where it looks like X-23 is disemboweling her.

This again brings me back to my opinion where this should have been an Alternate Universe story and not set in the primary universe

Death for shock value is a terrible artistic ploy as well


----------



## Es (Dec 11, 2012)

> They kinda had to kill mettle, it was ether him or hazmat, its too soon to kill X-23 and any one else wouldn't have had that huge shock factor.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 11, 2012)

Emperor Joker said:


> Except it does look like their killing Hazmat, there were preview pages a month ago where it looks like X-23 is disemboweling her.


 that preveiw was from the first issue right? if it was gonna happen like that we would of heared about it, besides as it's a preveiw i expect her to survive it


----------



## Es (Dec 11, 2012)

Emperor Joker said:


> Except it does look like their killing Hazmat, there were preview pages a month ago where it looks like X-23 is disemboweling her.
> 
> This again brings me back to my opinion where this should have been an Alternate Universe story and not set in the primary universe



I'm straight up downloading this shit. Hopeless isn't getting shit from me


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 11, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> that preveiw was from the first issue right? if it was gonna happen like that we would of heared about it, besides as it's a preveiw i expect her to survive it



Second issue I believe


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 11, 2012)

I never liked mettle


----------



## Es (Dec 11, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> I never liked mettle



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pfb76gKP3Hs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 11, 2012)

Emperor Joker said:


> Second issue I believe



well we will see, seems to obvious to me


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 11, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> well we will see, seems to obvious to me



You expect this book to be subtle? this book is all about being obvious


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 11, 2012)

Emperor Joker said:


> You expect this book to be subtle? this book is all about being obvious



I haven't read the book yet i don't know what to expect. I don't think ive read nay thing by hopless so i can't say i can predict the ebb and flow to the writing.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 11, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Well Arcade looks pretty badass tbh.


----------



## Es (Dec 11, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> I haven't read the book yet i don't know what to expect. I don't think ive read nay thing by hopless so i can't say i can predict the ebb and flow to the writing.



It's trying too hard to be gritty.


----------



## creative (Dec 11, 2012)

Es said:


> I'm straight up downloading this shit. Hopeless isn't getting shit from me



see Es. that shit right there. you need to stop. even pirating and issue is feeding Hopeless. you just got to let go bro. you have to let go.


----------



## Es (Dec 11, 2012)

Fuck Arcade. All the cosmic powers in all of fucking fiction will never make him seem less then an insignificant shit obsessed with putting kids in death traps


----------



## Es (Dec 11, 2012)

creative said:


> see Es. that shit right there. you need to stop. even pirating and issue is feeding Hopeless. you just got to let go bro. you have to let go.



How I'm not paying the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) while not being kept in the dark


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 11, 2012)

Es said:


> How I'm not paying the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) while not being kept in the dark



Th greatest insult you can inflict upon an enemy is to ignore them.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 11, 2012)

pirating doesn't do shit for hopeless. marvel decides what series they cancel based on pre-orders.

I just find this funny, I guess because I won't really care unless he kills nico. only character there I care about.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 11, 2012)

just spend your money on better comics?


----------



## Es (Dec 11, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> pirating doesn't do shit for hopeless. marvel decides what series they cancel based on pre-orders.
> 
> I just find this funny, I guess because I won't really care unless he kills nico. only character there I care about.



Have fun Petes. It's gonna happen eventually I guarantee it


----------



## creative (Dec 11, 2012)

Es said:


> How I'm not paying the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) while not being kept in the dark



but you're spreading his flame indirectly.

you must be strong.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 11, 2012)

I don't care about these characters and neither should you


----------



## Es (Dec 11, 2012)

Parallax said:


> I don't care about these characters and neither should you



>Hasn't read Academy 

Go to hell 



creative said:


> but you're spreading his flame indirectly.
> 
> you must be strong.



I need to see his bullshit with my own eyes. While robbing him


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 11, 2012)

Parallax said:


> I don't care about these characters and neither should you



The academy kids are shit, but Darkhawk, Nico, X-23 and even cami are good.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 11, 2012)

I don't like teenage superheroes.  Never have and never will.


----------



## Es (Dec 11, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> The academy kids are shit, but Darkhawk, Nico, X-23 and even cami are good.


>Zen Aku
> Likes Bendis
>Likes Wolverine and his derivatives
> Thinks Academy kids are shit


----------



## Es (Dec 11, 2012)

Parallax said:


> I don't like teenage superheroes.  Never have and never will.



You hate Spiderman then? 

Nova too?


----------



## Blinky (Dec 11, 2012)

Parallax said:


> I'm loving the reaction to Arena more than almost any Marvel book that came out this whole year, it's hilarious



A million times this.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 11, 2012)

Yeah I don't really care for Nova actually

and teenage spiderman is ok

so yeah


----------



## shit (Dec 11, 2012)

this close to negging everyone in this discussion except Es


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 11, 2012)

Es said:


> >Zen Aku
> > Likes Bendis


 Yes i do, Daredevil, Ultimate spider-man, New Avengers, Mighty Avengers ,Dark Avengers, Moon Knight, Alias, Powers. If you've read these then i shouldn't have to explain why.



> >Likes Wolverine and his derivatives


Wolverine is my favorite character, but i only like X-23 (Innocence Lost, Target X Were great books and New X-men shits all over academy] Daken was shitty character that over stayed his welcome.



> > Thinks Academy kids are shit


Hazmat and mettle are cool, but the rest of them are terrible


----------



## Parallax (Dec 11, 2012)

liking teenage superheroes brings nothing but heartbreak.  Look at WW and his Titans.  No thanks


----------



## creative (Dec 11, 2012)

people liked bendis' moon knight?

seriously Aku?


----------



## Blinky (Dec 11, 2012)

Es said:


> It's trying too hard to be gritty.



It's a comic where a bunch of teenagers are forced to murder each other. Should it be lighthearted?


----------



## Es (Dec 11, 2012)

Parallax said:


> liking teenage superheroes brings nothing but heartbreak.  Look at WW and his Titans.  No thanks



I'm beginning to see why.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 11, 2012)

creative said:


> people liked bendis' moon knight?
> 
> seriously Aku?



What it was a great new take on the character and the best solo the character has had in decades.


----------



## Es (Dec 11, 2012)

Blinky said:


> It's a comic where a bunch of teenagers are forced to murder each other. Should it be lighthearted?



I think it shouldn't have been approved in the first place


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 11, 2012)

creative said:


> people liked bendis' moon knight?
> 
> seriously Aku?



...it was entertaining.


----------



## Blinky (Dec 11, 2012)

That was the one with Maleev on art right? it looked pretty anyway.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 11, 2012)

I read it start to finish, and can say it was a good book.


----------



## Es (Dec 11, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> I read it start to finish, and can say it was a *good book.*


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 11, 2012)

it was better than avengers academy anyway.


----------



## Blinky (Dec 11, 2012)

A lot of things are


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 11, 2012)

Petes beat me too it.


----------



## Es (Dec 11, 2012)

Blinky said:


> A lot of things are


----------



## Slice (Dec 11, 2012)

Avengers Academy has a surprisingly big fanbase here i see. Interresting.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 11, 2012)

Slice said:


> Avengers Academy has a surprisingly big fanbase here i see. Interresting.



Yeah all 3 of them


----------



## Es (Dec 11, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Yeah all 3 of them



You and narutossss are the only one here who don't think Wolverine is overrated

Don't throw stones from glass houses


----------



## Parallax (Dec 11, 2012)

isn't it just Ban, Shit, and Es


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 11, 2012)

Es said:


> You and narutossss are the only one here who don't think Wolverine is overrated



Relevance?

Is your butt hurt so immense your swinging wildly now?


----------



## Es (Dec 11, 2012)

Joker               .


----------



## creative (Dec 11, 2012)

I used to like it? 

idk, how long ago was fear itself? I stopped reading when the tie-ins for that ended.


----------



## Es (Dec 11, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Relevance?
> 
> Is your butt hurt so immense your swinging wildly now?



No just pointing out you shouldn't be pointing out the numbers of a fanbase when your in a sparsely populated one yourself


----------



## shit (Dec 11, 2012)

maybe we should all calm down

academy doesn't have to be good for arena to be bad


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 11, 2012)

::::: sees Avengers Arena #1 can be downloaded :::::


----------



## Es (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm all raged out anyways


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 11, 2012)

Es said:


> I'm all raged out anyways



probably for the best


----------



## Es (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm too busy playing SRW Z2 to give a shit about your pitiful attempts at spite as well


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 11, 2012)

I just can't help it I think it's funny

not spite though


----------



## shit (Dec 11, 2012)

just as long as you're not paying green money for it, petes


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 11, 2012)

If I ever did it would only be as a direct donation to kev walker


----------



## shit (Dec 11, 2012)

good           man


----------



## Blinky (Dec 11, 2012)

Kev Walker is very good.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 11, 2012)

Blinky said:


> Kev Walker is very good.



The book should succeed just for him.


----------



## shit (Dec 11, 2012)

>people buying books for art

nice fantasy


----------



## Es (Dec 11, 2012)

He still on Dark Avengers?


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 11, 2012)

Es said:


> He still on Dark Avengers?



not unless he's drawing 2 books at once...


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 11, 2012)

x-23 has wolverine immunity anyway


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 11, 2012)

> x-23 has wolverine immunity anyway


The fact tat you think that show s how shocking her death will be when they do it.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 11, 2012)

That wouldn't really be shocking.


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 11, 2012)

funny thing is I was at the library earlier and picked up this graphic novel called silverfin drawn by kev walker to only log on and see this shitstorm about arena, don't know shit about the teen superheros from marvel besides the young avengers so I'm gonna download this and enjoy it...................... for the art of course.


----------



## shit (Dec 11, 2012)

it will surely bore you since you know none of the characters


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 11, 2012)

shit said:


> it will surely bore you since you know none of the characters



the arts nice.


----------



## shit (Dec 11, 2012)

that'll carry you through the first ish, 2nd at most


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 11, 2012)

you do know I'm an art student and an art whore, I don't even have to read the text


----------



## shit (Dec 11, 2012)

no I didn't how would I know that


----------



## shit (Dec 11, 2012)

if I'm being honest, I'll probably read this in a few years just to see what happened to the academy kids exactly

I've become exponentially emotionally withdrawn from those characters ever since arena was announced

I have like 4 issues of academy sitting here that I've bought and have yet to read


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 11, 2012)

this is kinda one of the flaws with comics, because you can reboot and recon shit all the time, why would writers give fucks who they kill?


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 11, 2012)

wow half way done with this book and it sucks ass already, I'm watching a sub par anime with the same fucking plot already, it's fucking retarded, stick a bunch of people on a island and make them fight for survive using food and resources as a catalysis to trigger the feud.


----------



## Kanali (Dec 11, 2012)

Unless you actually care about the characters, with a book like Avengers Arena, it's pretty much sit back and enjoy the ride. It's basically Battle Royale with superpowers, so no one should be expecting any revolutionary plot or extraordinary writing. I'm gonna read it just to see Darkhawk get fucking exploded.


----------



## Blinky (Dec 11, 2012)

You care enough about Darkhawk to want to see him die?


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 11, 2012)

I know but it's still a retarded concept, worse yet it's used quite alot in fiction.


----------



## Kanali (Dec 11, 2012)

Blinky said:


> You care enough about Darkhawk to want to see him die?



He was so disgustingly bad in War of Kings that I want to see him suffer.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 11, 2012)

shit said:


> *maybe we should all calm down*
> 
> academy doesn't have to be good for arena to be bad



Please do.  Zen, I spoke with some members about dialing it back, please the rest of you do the same.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 11, 2012)

So... I saw spoiler pics of the last couple of pages of AA. I'm not going to bother reading the thing, but what is that little bar under the names? A lifebar?


----------



## Cromer (Dec 11, 2012)

So I suppose while I was scrolling through previous pages the shitstorm ended?


----------



## shit (Dec 11, 2012)

war of kings was disgustingly bad

reign of kings or w/e it was called was much better imo


----------



## Es (Dec 11, 2012)

Narutossss said:


> I know but it's still a retarded concept, worse yet it's used quite alot in fiction.



Basiclly. If your gonna kill characters don't fucking tell the readers your gonna do it. It comes across as a spiteful grab for attention, fuck at least make the deaths matter.


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 11, 2012)

just finished reading arena, it sucked ass, first I don't know any of the characters, second it seemed so rushed it fell flat, no depth what so ever, they didn't even explain how he kidnapped all those kids, arcade sucks, plot sucks, not to mention I'm already following an anime with the exact same plot and it was retarded in that too, only difference is the execution is much worse in arena (I kidnap you, now you all kill each other derp!). Only redeeming quality this book has is it's artwork, worst Marvel NOW! I've read yet.


----------



## Cromer (Dec 11, 2012)

Thank God I never gave a shit about AA given the douchestorm that's rising around the book.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 11, 2012)

shit said:


> war of kings was disgustingly bad
> 
> reign of kings or w/e it was called was much better imo


Yeah, War of Kings was pretty turrrible. Realm of Kings redeemed it somewhat, at least.


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 11, 2012)

mettle's death made xavier's in axv look like poetry. 

"stop it's me" 
"I'm the weakest link"
*SPLAT!!* *dead*

"what ever you say kid"

"oh, I always forget welcome to murder world"
and to think there's a shitstorm about emma's dialog in ANXM.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 11, 2012)

Narutossss said:


> mettle's death made xavier's in axv look like poetry.
> 
> "stop it's me"
> "I'm the weakest link"
> ...


wow that sounds bad. except for the welcome to murder world part.



> shit said:
> 
> 
> > war of kings was disgustingly bad
> ...


 The worst part was how it wen't nowhere despite having so many moving pieces


----------



## creative (Dec 12, 2012)

Has anyone seen the monthly polls for November? ?

Only Batman came in second. Bendis x-men is first and every other book is marvel NOW.

fuck thor and cap haven't been in the top 20 since siege.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 12, 2012)

creative said:


> Has anyone seen the monthly polls for November? ?
> 
> Only Batman came in second. Bendis x-men is first and every other book is marvel NOW.
> 
> fuck thor and cap haven't been in the top 20 since siege.



Damn DC Must be feeling like shit.


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 12, 2012)

not really, when the new 52 came about I don't even remember if any marvel title made it into the top 5 let alone second, the fact that batman still took second after a continuity wide reboot would be enough for DC.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Dec 12, 2012)

I need to read me some young avengers to heal my soul





Es said:


> Fuck Arcade. All the cosmic powers in all of fucking fiction will never make him seem less then an insignificant shit obsessed with putting kids in death traps


a thousand times this



shit said:


> I've become exponentially emotionally withdrawn from those characters ever since arena was announced
> 
> I have like 4 issues of academy sitting here that I've bought and have yet to read


I tried to, but I couldn't  and which ones you have.



Es said:


> Basiclly. If your gonna kill characters don't fucking tell the readers your gonna do it. It comes across as a spiteful grab for attention, fuck at least make the deaths matter.


exactly, not only that but making it like the whole premise and concept 



Narutossss said:


> just finished reading arena, it sucked ass, first I don't know any of the characters, second it seemed so rushed it fell flat, no depth what so ever, they didn't even explain how he kidnapped all those kids, arcade sucks, plot sucks, not to mention I'm already following an anime with the exact same plot and it was retarded in that too, only difference is the execution is much worse in arena (I kidnap you, now you all kill each other derp!). Only redeeming quality this book has is it's artwork, worst Marvel NOW! I've read yet.


why am I not surprised


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 12, 2012)

my main gripe with Arena is that it tries really fucking hard to sell itself as Hunger Games (issue three is a fucking flaming gold hoop with an arrow on it) but the problem about the hunger games was it denounced the futility of death for entertainment and shock value, and the social commentary it made, with the manipulation of hope, and the promise that if you murder everyone around you, you will be let be part of the social elite.
So essentially, the first part of the hunger games actually shows how Marvel is the villain here, while the second one is just thrown in the bin


----------



## shit (Dec 12, 2012)

the last 4 issues of course

I saw hazmat and mettle get cured and I was like "I can't"


----------



## creative (Dec 12, 2012)

Narutossss said:


> not really, when the new 52 came about I don't even remember if any marvel title made it into the top 5 let alone second, the fact that batman still took second after a continuity wide reboot would be enough for DC.



for what it's worth, muggas will not let go of their undying love for the bat^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)god. even when justice league, DC's flagship book burned into flames, they're always like "plan be gentleman, prepare the batman". and for what it's worth, I did read court of owls with moderate anticipation...


*Spoiler*: __ 



if only to see what happens to Jason and Dick. I'm still not happy about their outcome.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 12, 2012)

Well looking at the the March Solicits we won't need to worry about Age of Ultron interfering in ongoing stories as we'll be getting AU titles for it instead if the Super Spider-Man and Fantastic Four AU is anything to go by


----------



## creative (Dec 12, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



*YOUNG AVENGERS #3*
KIERON GILLEN (W) ? JAMIE MCKELVIE (A/C)
Variant cover by TRADD MOORE
? A Fight scene, probably.
? And another one, but this time in a club.
? Plentiful feels. (aka ?Meaningful emotional character beats? for people who aren?t on tumblr)
? The fakest ID in history.
32 PGS./Rated T+ ?$2.99





the vibe for young avengers is so...so "in". I must have MOAR.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 12, 2012)

Ok So Arena Was not the worst thing ever.


----------



## shit (Dec 12, 2012)

that loki

that impostor loki

I don't trust him


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 12, 2012)

creative said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



shit tradd moore doing art for marvel now? nice, good for him.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 12, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Ok So Arena Was not the worst thing ever.



no it wasn't, on its own it was pretty well done. but unless there's more to it than a series where they fight to the death for our gratification, talk about missing the point of the stuff that inspired it.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 12, 2012)

Although I will grant them it was pretty sweet to see Arcade going all Beyonder on their asses

I completely hate and loathe him, where beforre I'd be hardpressed to care, so good job there, I supose


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 12, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> no it wasn't, on its own it was pretty well done. but unless there's more to it than a series where they fight to the death for our gratification, talk about missing the point of the stuff that inspired it.



Considering how well they handled the first death I'm feeling a bit optimistic


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 12, 2012)

> YOUNG AVENGERS #3
> KIERON GILLEN (W) • JAMIE MCKELVIE (A/C)
> Variant cover by TRADD MOORE
> • A Fight scene, probably.
> ...



ilu gillen


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 12, 2012)

this made me check to see if gillen has a tumblr.



he does and his posts are very relevant hahaha


----------



## shit (Dec 13, 2012)

+         Follow


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 13, 2012)

> A+X #6
> KIERON GILLEN & PETER DAVID (W)
> GIUSEPPE CAMUNCOLI & TBD (A)
> Cover by GIUSEPPE CAMUNCOLI
> • Kieron Gillen’s worlds collide as Loki and Mr. Sinister team up. You didn’t think the heroes would have all the fun, did you?




WHAT?
This is book is going to be worth a look?
Good Lord


----------



## Blinky (Dec 13, 2012)

Gillen writing a Loki and Sinister team up. Now I'm going to have to read that.


----------



## shit (Dec 13, 2012)

it's going to take some time for me to get used to evil loki again


----------



## Blinky (Dec 13, 2012)

Gillen and McKelvie being threatened online for potentially ruining the gay couple in YA


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## Banhammer (Dec 13, 2012)

this is now the official young avengers anticipation thread


----------



## Id (Dec 13, 2012)

Blinky said:


> Gillen and McKelvie being threatened online for potentially ruining the gay couple in YA



Link?


----------



## creative (Dec 13, 2012)

WAITAN

SHIPPAN

ARGUING OVER WHO'S THE BEST CHARACTERAN

STALKING GILLAN

truly the darkest of times are upon us.


----------



## Blinky (Dec 13, 2012)

Id said:


> Link?



*?* 

At first i thought he was really overreacting but by the looks of it this isn't uncommon for him now.  Oh and a bunch of people are mad at McKelvie for changing Hulkling's hair. 

Just internet bullshit really.


----------



## Id (Dec 13, 2012)

While Arena is being compared to Hunger Games. The cover pays homage to the superior film Battle Royal.  Nice little touch there, the comic is still shit.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## Banhammer (Dec 13, 2012)

Id said:


> While Arena is being compared to Hunger Games. The cover pays homage to the superior film Battle Royal.  Nice little touch there, the comic is still shit.






You were saying?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 13, 2012)

God I love Rockslide. "Let's beat them up for no reason!"

I can see him watching AvX with his fellow new x kids and being like "And you guys laughed when I wanted to do it."


----------



## Blinky (Dec 13, 2012)

There are a bunch of homage covers. There's a Lord of The Flies one and.... a survivor one for some reason.


----------



## Id (Dec 13, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> You were saying?



Like I says. Notice the logo on the top left corner? That's an obvious give away.

 And to be more specific, there is another cover where the teens are dressed in school uniforms like the one seen in BR.


----------



## Id (Dec 13, 2012)

Blinky said:


> There are a bunch of homage covers. There's a Lord of The Flies one and.... a survivor one for some reason.



I love it when marvel makes homage covers. I was flipping shit over the lost boys one for the X Force.


----------



## Slice (Dec 13, 2012)

Battle Royal was the first thing i thought when i saw the preview cover for issue 1 a few months back.


----------



## Cromer (Dec 13, 2012)

A+X #6 is now guaranteed for me. PAD and Gillen means it will be totally worth reading.


----------



## Kanali (Dec 13, 2012)

Blinky said:


> *?*
> 
> At first i thought he was really overreacting but by the looks of it this isn't uncommon for him now.  Oh and a bunch of people are mad at McKelvie for changing Hulkling's hair.
> 
> Just internet bullshit really.



Gillen needs to just troll 'em right back. He should learn from Hickman and Brevoort.


----------



## Blinky (Dec 13, 2012)

I imagine Hickman just stares at them. Through the monitor somehow.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 13, 2012)

Gillen is terribly birtish


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 13, 2012)

Blinky said:


> There are a bunch of homage covers. There's a Lord of The Flies one and.... a survivor one for some reason.



I have no idea why I didn't instantly place the Lord of the Flies one.

Probably because I was trying super hard to ignore Reptile


----------



## Blinky (Dec 13, 2012)

It's a pretty nice cover though.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 13, 2012)

I guess


Reptile 

It seems he's going to fight nico, which pisses me off because we're matching up editorial blowhards against tumblr cult super stars, and you know who wins between a loebian bastard like him vs someone that I would actually and enjoy :/


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 13, 2012)

And where is the much superior dinossaur, OLD LACE?


----------



## shit (Dec 13, 2012)

you were a fool to think the runaways would come out of this unscathed


----------



## creative (Dec 13, 2012)

shit said:


> you were a fool to think the runaways would come out of this unscathed




a boy can dream, right?


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 13, 2012)

Hopefully it will be chase who dies and not nico


----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 13, 2012)

Anybody else think the Avengers Arena is taking place in a virtual reality or something? I'm just guessing this 'cause of the lifebars and Arcade's godmode power.


----------



## shit (Dec 13, 2012)

That theory is nice but then I remember ultimatum


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 13, 2012)

It's not the first time I heard that theory


But then i remember ultimatum as well


----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 13, 2012)

Well... yeah. There is that. I'll keep my hopes up though.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 13, 2012)

Man, seriously, chase can't bring a Leapfrog, or Old Lace, or none of his better fistigons, but fucking Juston gets a giant killer robot


----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 13, 2012)

What, really? I didn't notice it, but I assumed Chase would have some gadgetry... Oboy, he's going to be the makeshift bow and arrow guy, isn't he?


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 13, 2012)

No, he's got the old fistigons, when you measure it up against say The Amazing Chernobyl Girl, who can dish out uranium death meltdowns and give you cancer just by looking at you, to say the least, clunky handheld flamethrowers don't seem like a big advantage


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 13, 2012)

I mean what the actual fuck, you're making this a jungle fight, you leave out the florokinetic girl, kid magneto, the child hulk etc, but you bring on the one guy who's main super power is being 18, and knowing where to buy the best cereal?


----------



## Es (Dec 13, 2012)

Skaar was technically in another dimension in universe. Out of universe they don't want him to be thrown into a meat grinder


----------



## Es (Dec 13, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> Man, seriously, chase can't bring a Leapfrog, or Old Lace, or none of his better fistigons, but fucking Juston gets a giant killer robot



The preview from the issue shows they're killing him anyways.  Fuck Hopeles


----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 13, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> I mean what the actual fuck, you're making this a jungle fight, you leave out the florokinetic girl, kid magneto, the child hulk etc, but you bring on the one guy who's main super power is being 18, and knowing where to buy the best cereal?



Eh. Aside from the Academy kids, who're just there to serve the Avengers part of the title, everyone else just seems randomly picked.

That said. I'm really glad he didn't bring Molly in to this slaughterfest.



Es said:


> Skaar was technically in another dimension in universe. Out of universe they don't want him to be thrown into a meat grinder


He meant Molly, not Skaar.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 14, 2012)

It being all in a VR world would explain Arcade's massive upgrade, but it doesn't seem like his style...then again him ripping off the Hunger Games isn't exactly his thing either. 

also why couldn't Striker or Veil have gotten zapped into this...if any of the Academy kids deserves death it's them.

and speaking of them randoms is Kid Briton a pre existing character, because I can't recall ever seeing him before


----------



## Platinum (Dec 14, 2012)

I really haven't read any marvel books except Hawkeye but I jumped onto avengers arena because I wanted to see people die. I wonder if that makes me a bad person.

Probably.


----------



## shit (Dec 14, 2012)

it makes you jeph loeb's target audience


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 14, 2012)

Yeah, you won't gain much love here for it Plat.
Specially so soon since we lost Kid Loki


Most academy kids aren't in Arena because apparently they were for the holidays or something


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 14, 2012)

also, apparently some of the characters are brand new, like Kid Briton


----------



## Blinky (Dec 14, 2012)

Apparently someone pitched the idea of a school run by Captain Britain and this is what that idea is being used for


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 14, 2012)

Oh right, the braddock academy, I heard of it


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Dec 14, 2012)

Emperor Joker said:


> It being all in a VR world would explain Arcade's massive upgrade, but it doesn't seem like his style...then again him ripping off the Hunger Games isn't exactly his thing either.
> 
> also why couldn't Striker or Veil have gotten zapped into this...if any of the Academy kids deserves death it's them.
> 
> and speaking of them randoms is Kid Briton a pre existing character, because I can't recall ever seeing him before


he is new but they'll act like he was always there, at least that what the interviews with aaron gave the impression of 


Blinky said:


> Apparently someone pitched the idea of a school run by Captain Britian and this is what that idea is being used for


it would've been a much better idea


----------



## Es (Dec 14, 2012)

Anyone find it a bit disturbing people on CBR are finding the pointless deaths funny


----------



## Blinky (Dec 14, 2012)

I kind of find it funny honestly. Although I wouldn't if it was any of the characters I like.


----------



## shit (Dec 14, 2012)

I found ultimatum funny at the time

It was a coping mechanism


----------



## Blinky (Dec 14, 2012)

I think if Arena was written by Loeb more people would find it funny.


----------



## creative (Dec 14, 2012)

Blinky said:


> I think if Arena was written by Loeb more people would find it funny.



It also means the book would sell like pancakes at an ihop.

I will never understand how he manages to sell books so well in this days and age.


----------



## shit (Dec 14, 2012)

just read cap #1

this is SO SWEET!!!

this is on route to be my favorite NOW book


----------



## Es (Dec 14, 2012)

It was decent


----------



## shit (Dec 14, 2012)

es don't treat academy like it's fucking gold and then come with "decent" when someone else gushes about a comic


----------



## Es (Dec 15, 2012)

I was agreeing with you shit


----------



## shit (Dec 15, 2012)

oh well alright *thumbs up*

latest ish of uncanny x-force had subpar art and a (second) loser's death for daken

but such is the fate for all loeb creations


----------



## creative (Dec 15, 2012)

it's hard to believe secret avengers is still such a good book. I'm so tight about Jim Hammond dying. again. this is like the 4th time now.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 15, 2012)

what the fucking fucked up fuck fuck


----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 15, 2012)

I can see why Slott said that he'd have to hide after this issue. 'Cause that sounds abysmal.

I assume Peter sending his memories to Ock is how they'll undo it.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 15, 2012)

wow...that looks terrible

I would have preferred Miguel O'hara


----------



## Cromer (Dec 15, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I expected to come in here and see massive shitstorm. What, people already numb to Spider-Man or what?


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 15, 2012)

Jesus Christ put that in spoiler tags


----------



## Cromer (Dec 15, 2012)

Suzuku said:


> Jesus Christ put that in spoiler tags



I didn't actually mention what the spoilers were, did I?


----------



## Hellblazer (Dec 15, 2012)

a dc fanboy here to admit he is enjoying marvel now!
and what is up with the crap that is superior spiderman??


----------



## Blinky (Dec 15, 2012)

Cromer said:


> I didn't actually mention what the spoilers were, did I?



He's talking about the post at the top of the page I think.


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 15, 2012)

Yeah, that sounds pretty horrible.


----------



## Cromer (Dec 15, 2012)

Oh shit, didn't even notice the lack of spoiler tag


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 15, 2012)

Yes I'm talking about that fat turd at the top of the page.


----------



## shit (Dec 15, 2012)




----------



## Banhammer (Dec 15, 2012)

That seems all very silly...


----------



## shit (Dec 15, 2012)

I'm satisfied cuz I've wanted 616 peter to die ever since ultimate peter did


----------



## Blinky (Dec 15, 2012)

It's not like he'll be gone for long.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 15, 2012)

JESUS DO YOU GUYS REALLY NOT CARE ABOUT SPOILERS


----------



## shit (Dec 15, 2012)

none of us are mods, spaz


----------



## Cromer (Dec 15, 2012)

Spazzing out is exactly what's been happening on Twitter.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 15, 2012)

shit said:


> none of us are mods, spaz


Well shit it's very disconcerting when you come in a thread expecting wholesome conversation and you're bombarded with spoilers left and right. it's like walking into a locker room and seeing a bunch of dicks and balls hanging out. I'm sure you can understand I'm not being a spaz.


----------



## shit (Dec 15, 2012)

I'm just messing with you


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 15, 2012)

That was easy.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 15, 2012)

haha, the whole faustian deal thing, I was thinking of that


----------



## Stringer (Dec 15, 2012)

lmao, that's worse than what I anticipated.


----------



## shit (Dec 15, 2012)

read thunderbolts #1

moves at a snail's pace, everyone's two dimensional, a whole issue of "hey let's kill a buncha dudes" "sure thing boss," art is dillon

dropped so hard I can't even lift


----------



## creative (Dec 15, 2012)

somebody better pick up that phone.

because I fucking called it. :loz


----------



## shit (Dec 15, 2012)

just read cable and the x-force

badass, will continue, hopeless confirmed good enough to piss me off royally and still backdoor his way into my wallet, good show


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 15, 2012)

Shit, get out of my brain


----------



## creative (Dec 15, 2012)

Oh man. fucking journey into mystery. my beautiful kid loki. aw man. 



shit said:


> just read cable and the x-force
> 
> badass, will continue, hopeless confirmed good enough to piss me off  royally and still backdoor his way into my wallet, good show



it's going to take more than machine gun funk, cable on the run and laughing at colossus' for hopeless to be on my pull page.


----------



## shit (Dec 15, 2012)

obligatory you mad bro?
blame editorial and drop marvel entirely if you're so idealistic

also it's obvs you haven't read the issue yet


----------



## Es (Dec 15, 2012)

shit said:


> read thunderbolts #1
> 
> moves at a snail's pace, everyone's two dimensional, a whole issue of "hey let's kill a buncha dudes" "sure thing boss," art is dillon
> 
> dropped so hard I can't even lift



I dunno. The fact he's using old PAD Hulk villains draw me for some reason


----------



## creative (Dec 15, 2012)

shit said:


> obligatory you mad bro?
> blame editorial and drop marvel entirely if you're so idealistic



yes. I'm mad as fuck for the kid. gonna miss him alot too.


----------



## shit (Dec 15, 2012)

who mettle?

just do like I do and pretend it's not happening lol

it's not like he ever had a chance for his own ongoing anyhow


----------



## creative (Dec 15, 2012)

I meant kid loki from you're last reply but yeah.


----------



## shit (Dec 15, 2012)

hope they bring back kid loki anyway someday

gillen is a great writer and all, but screw his opinion on that imo


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 15, 2012)

I think his opinion is a masterstroke
It uses plot to it's ultimate power to protect the character from it's inevetable mangling into return of villainy
so even when someone else does bring kid loki back and ruins him for the sake of cheap sales, or say, the thor movie, you can always look back and say "no, it's isn't the same Kid Loki. No one can touch that one now."
It's is best to die as good fiction. On hindsight it is a particularly brilliant line.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 15, 2012)

I mean, Gillen is bringing back in Young Avengers, and well, he seems pretty much the same.
We know it's loki lying, and we know it's loki actively trying to change, so the plot is somewhat overall he same, but there is this membrane of story line and seals the Journey Into Mystery storyline quite nicely from editorial massacre

And it makes that beautiful trick where everyone wants to believe the lie, even though we know the truth, which is just brilliant, because it is the god of lies we're talking about

Socially speaking, Gillen has just made us all Asgardians


----------



## Castiel (Dec 15, 2012)

Edited in a spoiler tag


----------



## Parallax (Dec 15, 2012)

Amazing Spiderman 700 spoilers were leaked

I lol'd


----------



## shit (Dec 15, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> I think his opinion is a masterstroke
> It uses plot to it's ultimate power to protect the character from it's inevetable mangling into return of villainy
> so even when someone else does bring kid loki back and ruins him for the sake of cheap sales, or say, the thor movie, you can always look back and say "no, it's isn't the same Kid Loki. No one can touch that one now."
> It's is best to die as good fiction. On hindsight it is a particularly brilliant line.





Banhammer said:


> I mean, Gillen is bringing back in Young Avengers, and well, he seems pretty much the same.
> We know it's loki lying, and we know it's loki actively trying to change, so the plot is somewhat overall he same, but there is this membrane of story line and seals the Journey Into Mystery storyline quite nicely from editorial massacre
> 
> And it makes that beautiful trick where everyone wants to believe the lie, even though we know the truth, which is just brilliant, because it is the god of lies we're talking about
> ...



That's all well and good but by the same token it's overtly pessimistic and conceited to suggest that he's the only writer that could ever do the character justice


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 15, 2012)

I think that it's not that he's the only writer who could do the character justice, it's more of a thing alone the lines of eventually, a story line about bad Loki would invariably and retroactively ruin the one he put out.

It's a great play on the expectations of comic book reader community using the power of storytelling


----------



## shit (Dec 15, 2012)

I think the stories told in the interim would be worth it

He's pretty much perpetuating the stigma that comic characters can never change

Too apathetic and at too high a cost IMO

Not saying it doesn't make for a great conclusion to his book but I hope they bring his Loki back, perhaps in a separate body, no matter what gillen himself thinks about it


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 15, 2012)

I think he did quite the oposite. Before KidLoki swallowed the magpie, he proved he could change by the mere fact that he was willing to do it, and then after he did it, he prevented that you could take loki in the future and make a "some people are just bad seeds" with the story lines he made.

I resent the end of kid loki, same as everyone, but I appreciate the story telling stroke


----------



## shit (Dec 15, 2012)

So he changed him but he didn't let him be changed


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 15, 2012)

Ah. I see what you did there. Good move shit

I guess he's then about as bad as the rest of us, but in this situation I appreciate the poetry of it


----------



## creative (Dec 16, 2012)

Ultimate Comics said:
			
		

> Solicits: VENOM WAR CONTINUES
> • As his father lies in critical condition, Miles is desperate to solve the mystery of the new VENOM!!
> • How does the villain know so much about Miles?
> • Miles turns to the one person who can help him… Gwen Stacy!



Ugh...come on ultimate comics. stop leaving me to dry and give my my teenage spider-man back.


----------



## shit (Dec 16, 2012)

just read indestructible hulk

ugh, banner says he can't cure hulk, but in aaron's run he just fucking found a cure
but maybe he's lying to hill, that'd make sense, whatever

anyway the art is fantastic so I have to love it


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 16, 2012)

^ I don't mind them ignoring it I really like the set up for the story. A Banner that isn't bitching and moaning about his Hulk powers? Revolutionary.


----------



## creative (Dec 16, 2012)

shit said:


> just read indestructible hulk
> 
> *ugh, banner says he can't cure hulk, but in aaron's run he just fucking found a cure*
> but maybe he's lying to hill, that'd make sense, whatever
> ...



Yeah. Marvel needs to tells it's editing staff that so of use actually remember shit like that. this thing was just three months ago almost. I am loving Banners' new found will to be an actual scientist though.


----------



## Kanali (Dec 16, 2012)

What I hate about Indestructible and Aaron's run was that the Hulk suddenly became this big problem that needed to be managed again, even after he and Banner spent the entirety of Pak's run working together in harmony.


----------



## creative (Dec 16, 2012)

Kanali said:


> What I hate about Indestructible and Aaron's run was that the Hulk suddenly became this big problem that needed to be managed again, even after he and Banner spent the entirety of Pak's run working together in harmony.



Hulk and Banner accepting that they are one in the same still means the world has to deal with two man-children that can destroy the planet (incidentally or not). the one thing I appreciate from Aaron's run is that Banner is just as frightening, if not moreso than the hulk.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 16, 2012)

that storyline made me willing to believe caring about the hulk in any way shape or form perhaps isn't a stupid idea


----------



## Es (Dec 16, 2012)

Kanali said:


> What I hate about Indestructible and Aaron's run was that the Hulk suddenly became this big problem that needed to be managed again, even after he and Banner spent the entirety of Pak's run working together in harmony.



They were just more or less at an agreement and had common goals


----------



## Sunrider (Dec 16, 2012)

Kanali said:


> What I hate about Indestructible and Aaron's run was that the Hulk suddenly became this big problem that needed to be managed again, even after he and Banner spent the entirety of Pak's run working together in harmony.


Pretty much what irritated me, particularly after Pak's run, when Loeb picked it up. 

The Planet/World War Hulk saga was about the only time I ever actually found the Hulk fascinating and consistently readable.


----------



## Cromer (Dec 16, 2012)

World War Hulks was, Loeb notwithstanding, pretty good.


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 16, 2012)

Cromer said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I expected to come in here and see massive shitstorm. What, people already numb to Spider-Man or what?



After Miles I knew it was only a matter of time before they kill peter in the main universe. Fuck you idiots for not protesting louder.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 17, 2012)

half of wwhs was loeb...


----------



## Cromer (Dec 17, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> half of wwhs was loeb...



And it was probably the most readable Loeb-sans-Sale I've ever read.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 17, 2012)

Parallax said:


> Amazing Spiderman 700 spoilers were leaked
> 
> I lol'd


hit me **


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 17, 2012)

and by hit me i meant spoil me


----------



## Slice (Dec 17, 2012)

I want to know it too!


----------



## shit (Dec 17, 2012)

it's posted already itt


*Spoiler*: __ 



peter dies, fandom cries, otto as pete is the superior spiderman with real pete's dying blessing, also hydroman and scorpion join real pete and get the shit kicked out of them by real otto in a hilarious juxtaposition


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 17, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Jingle bells, jingle bells
Spidey Goes to hell
Doctor ock bodies swap
And screws MJ all day


----------



## creative (Dec 17, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I can't believe how hilarious this spoiler is in hindsight. /co/ is actually sitting up, late at night discussing the legal and moral implications of body swamping general and whether or not this counts as rape.


----------



## Cromer (Dec 17, 2012)

/co/ scares me in its purely insane intensity.


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 17, 2012)

how people can even read 4chan is beyond me.


----------



## shit (Dec 17, 2012)

the trick is to go to places that aren't /b/


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 17, 2012)

Cromer said:


> /co/ scares me in its purely insane intensity.



Well it is 4chan...insanity is to be expected


----------



## Scarecrow Red (Dec 17, 2012)

Scans of 700 are already out in /co/ by the way.

People's reactions are killing me.


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 17, 2012)

Fuck It's over Fucking Spiderman
It's done I'll never buy another Spiderman comic again.

Pirate all the way, all the way.


----------



## Es (Dec 17, 2012)

This is delicious


----------



## The Wanderer (Dec 17, 2012)

There's a replacement hero thread going on in /a/ as a result of this new development.

This is rich.


----------



## shit (Dec 17, 2012)

you could make so many of those card crusher memes around marvel comics right now


----------



## Slice (Dec 18, 2012)

shit said:


> the trick is to go to places that aren't /b/



You also should avoid /v/, unless you hate games. Nobody there seems to actually enjoy what they are doing as a hobby. 

From time to time i also read /co/ and /tg/ they arent as bad as people make them out to be.


14 days to go until my vacation, then i'll catch up to Spidey and will see what this is all about for myself.


----------



## creative (Dec 18, 2012)

Oh christ I can't believe how late it is here in new york city. I need combos. nothing says hawkeye quite like combos at 4:00am.


----------



## Cromer (Dec 18, 2012)

You 1st worlders...


----------



## creative (Dec 18, 2012)

I know Cromer. I know. I pretty much embody the stereotype that all americans are fat and etc & etc, but lordie-christ do we know junk food.


----------



## E (Dec 18, 2012)

dont even get me started on spider-man, sheeeeeeeeeeit

seriously ,motherfuck


----------



## Slice (Dec 18, 2012)

I gathered some information on this and i still think this would be a good i sea for a longer story arc. But its a terrible idea for a book relaunch.


----------



## E (Dec 18, 2012)

it's a good idea if your fat fuck ass wants to see your entrails spilt on the floor at the next comic convention, or car-bombed


----------



## Cromer (Dec 18, 2012)

Hell, Bendis provided the basic blueprint for killing off Peter Parker: make it evocative of his essentially heroic, though somewhat flawed, nature. Ultimate Spider-Man 160 was a shining example of good comics because of that.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 18, 2012)

followed by a long uncomfortable stupid discussion on whether or not black spider man was gimmicky or even mattered


----------



## shit (Dec 18, 2012)

I think it's the best spiderman idea since the unmasking during civil war


----------



## creative (Dec 18, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> followed by a long uncomfortable stupid discussion on whether or not black spider man was gimmicky or even mattered




If it's not to late to say, ultimate comics spider-man still reads the same way it has first the past 10 years, yet the sales have been dipping since miles was introduced.

"Hardcore" fans usually do not know what they want.


----------



## shit (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm sure sales were dipping before miles


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 19, 2012)

some people probably felt ok exiting the book since peter's story was over and before that death arc like nothing had been happening in ages. its too bad because USM is still the same sort of book but with way better art than that bagley stuff. 

read 700, it was stupid. not because of the plot so much, although that was hokey too, but it was the usual from slott, shit overwriting with the b-villain monologues coming from both sides, that did it in again.


----------



## Cromer (Dec 19, 2012)

Haven't read it, don't plan to, not going to waste too much breath on it.


----------



## Slice (Dec 19, 2012)

So ok i read it, hadent realized that Peter was actually killed off in Octavius' body. I thought it was only swapped.

Not changing my opinion though, if this just continued on as 701 there wouldnt be so much complainign as everyone would just assume it will be over within 12-24 issues. Now with this massive shitstorm its like all those people actually believe it will be like this forever. 



And Ultimate Spiderman is still good. Peters death was handled well and Miles is a good character _BUT_ i still dont like his origin that is basically "Hey lets get a new teen bitten by just another engineered spider two days befor the "orgiginal" dies".


----------



## shit (Dec 19, 2012)

yeah it's not like anything amazing is happening in USM either

it's still pretty good but that's it


----------



## creative (Dec 19, 2012)

yeah. issue 700 was a game changer and kinda depressing. lets talk about something else guys....LIKE ALL THESE FUCKING MARVEL COMICS THAT JUST GOT RELEASED TO TODAY BY YOUR FRIENDLY CROOKS COMIC BOOK READERS AT HYDRA!


----------



## Stringer (Dec 19, 2012)

Avengers was nice, not as good as the first issue but a pleasant read none the less. I dig these new villains, so having that bit of extra info was good.

I liked interactions between Banner and Stark in Indestructible.


----------



## creative (Dec 19, 2012)

Hawkguy was fabulous bro. I eagerly await my young avengers/hawkeye crossover for summer 2013.


----------



## creative (Dec 19, 2012)

Oh, and uncanny x-force revived fantomex. Pyslocke and fantomex are a couple now, and it turns out wade is the closest thing to an uncle/dad/secret santa Evan ever got.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 19, 2012)

Cinder said:


> Avengers was nice, not as good as the first issue but a pleasant read none the less. I dig these new villains, so having that bit of extra info was good.
> 
> I liked interactions between Banner and Stark in Indestructible.



i liked the second issue more actually, felt like the first didn't really do anything except wax poetic and give us nice art. 2nd issue we get all the setup and backstory.


----------



## Stringer (Dec 19, 2012)

It's the opposite in my case, first one edges out. This one was informative and mostly provided the necessary build up for next month's issue, which promises to outdo the two aforementioned issues.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 19, 2012)

thor's interesting, it hasn't done really anything at all to introduce the wider world of thor's cast or anything. instead it's thor all alone, which works for the story obviously, really gets the mood right.


----------



## Blinky (Dec 19, 2012)

I want David Aja to draw everything. 

I read Hulk and I was annoyed by how Tony was written. Really felt like Waid was just sabotaging Stark to make Banner look good. I don't really buy Tony Stark as someone who is secretly lacking in confidence, or how whenever Banner "schooled" him he never retorted. 

Once it got to that bit at the end where he looks himself in the mirror and says "you're still rich" I just thought okaaaay Waid you don't like Tony Stark I get it.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 19, 2012)

the new Thor series has been a huge surprise for me. it's really well paced, I love the art and coloring tandem, and it's just a whole bunch of fun for me to read.


----------



## lucky (Dec 19, 2012)

I am still depressed over little loki in JiM.  But i accept that it was the best way to go.  

Oh, loki and leah.


----------



## Blinky (Dec 19, 2012)

Parallax said:


> the new Thor series has been a huge surprise for me. it's really well paced, I love the art and coloring tandem, and it's just a whole bunch of fun for me to read.



That page with the Behemoth god was jaw-dropping.


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 19, 2012)

Avengers was great. I liked this issue a lot more than the first one. Simply because it explained more and we got to see the reason behind the plot.


----------



## Stringer (Dec 19, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> thor's interesting, it hasn't done really anything at all to introduce the wider world of thor's cast or anything. instead it's thor all alone, which works for the story obviously, really gets the mood right.


Yeah it's an immersive book. An aspect I think Jason Aaron manages brilliantly here is the way he's able to swing us around on different time periods without hurting the story. It actually offers a nice perspective on how Thor's past and current decisions are affecting his future self. One of the best NOW titles.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 19, 2012)

After reading Remander's final issue of Uncanny X-Force, I kinda wish that I'd just stopped reading after the Dark Angel Saga. 

Cable and X-Force was decent. Kinda wish Nate had shot Havoc's head off. If Hope is gonna be in this book, it better be the decent Hope and not the whiny traitor from AvX.

All-New X-Men #4 wasn't bad. The O5 jumping to conclusions that Cyclops attacked them when they clearly saw Jean knock his visor off was downright stupid. Loved pissed off Mags wondering who brought them to the present. I hope he goes to the school and murderizes Beast's sorry ass. 

I keep hearing good things about Thor, so I'm probably gonna pick that up soon. Don't think I'll be bothering with any Avengers titles at any time in the near future(might give Hickman's Avengers title a try if I continue to hear good things about it, though).


----------



## shit (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm excited for illuminati avengers most


----------



## creative (Dec 20, 2012)

I almost forgot Hickman will be writing new avengers.

Fuck, getting that online marvel saved me time. I can't possibly hold all these comics.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 20, 2012)

The way Hickman talks about New Avengers this seems to be the Avengers story he's always wanted to tell.  I'm really stoked for this one.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 20, 2012)

Thor is really good, better than I thought it would be. I mean, I thought it would be good, just not THIS good considering I'm not a huge Thor fan.

All New X Men was decent. Too many adults (3?) commenting on the physical attractiveness of a teenager. 

Hulk was awesome though, and I love how Waid writes RDJ.


----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 20, 2012)

Man, I was all set to whine and complain about how Remender resurrected Fantomex so quickly. But that was really well done. I guess Sentimex is going to be one of the baddies in Humphries X-Force.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 20, 2012)

I love the idea of a pure evil fantomex. I also love how nobody cared about him just leaving like that.

Oh and Avengers 2 was awesome, as expected.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 20, 2012)

too beaten down by all their past missions at that point I expect. So there was evil fantomex, good fantomex and rogue fantomex. Which one's the girl though 

of the marvel now titles thor might be my favorite. well... I like uncanny avengers a lot too. i dunno.


----------



## Blinky (Dec 20, 2012)

Well it was said she was the good one in the issue but I guess that was a part of a joke? I guess we won't find out until that X-Force series she's in.


----------



## creative (Dec 20, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> too beaten down by all their past missions at that point I expect. So there was evil fantomex, good fantomex and rogue fantomex. Which one's the girl though
> 
> of the marvel now titles thor might be my favorite. well... I like uncanny avengers a lot too. i dunno.



pretty sure the good fantomex is the one with that will be will be staying with psylocke. makes sense for the rogue to be female fantomex since she's been the most quite.

I'm really curious to see how Humphries writes this new x-force.

favorite books right now are a stalemate between captain marvel, captain america and thor.


----------



## Id (Dec 20, 2012)

Legacy X-Men was amusing this week. David is as big of a failure in his mindscape, as in the real world. 

Cable & X-Force

*Spoiler*: __ 



Was that Stryfe and Bishop?


----------



## Blinky (Dec 20, 2012)

Is Humphries any good?


----------



## Cromer (Dec 20, 2012)

OK bros, finally got around reading the past three issues of Hawkeye. Nothing from the big 2 has given me as much enjoyment this month.

Peace out, bros (and bronettes)


----------



## shit (Dec 20, 2012)

Blinky said:


> Is Humphries any good?



from ultimates, I'd say no


----------



## Stringer (Dec 20, 2012)

The preview of Avengers 3 looks pretty damn good. Shang Chi showing that he's not to be messed around with. Seems like everyone will receive their fair share of screen time.



Cromer said:


> OK bros, finally got around reading the past three issues of Hawkeye. Nothing from the big 2 has given me as much enjoyment this month.


Got into it earlier today, good stuff.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Dec 21, 2012)

Anyone else hating Avengers Arena too?


----------



## shit (Dec 21, 2012)

heh, uh yeahhhhhh


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 21, 2012)

< people still mad about this are

it's a really dumb concept that's being pulled off sort of not badly though? maybe that's just the art talking


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 21, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Anyone else hating Avengers Arena too?



join the club, it's just  but the art team... kev walker on interior and bachalo on issue 2 cover... dear god damn... it's hard to fight that.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 21, 2012)

Is the writing / execution that bad or is everyone still hung up on the concept?


----------



## Blinky (Dec 21, 2012)

Writing isn't much to talk about (I think people railing hard on Hopeless because of the concept though) 

Art is really good.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 21, 2012)

So who died in issue 2? I wasn't interested in it enough to bother reading it this time around


----------



## Es (Dec 21, 2012)

Red Raven                     .


----------



## Blinky (Dec 21, 2012)

Died in a hilarious way at that


----------



## shit (Dec 21, 2012)

one man's hilarious is another man's fucking stupid


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 21, 2012)

Blinky said:


> Writing isn't much to talk about (I think people railing hard on Hopeless because of the concept though)
> 
> Art is really good.



Has he said that the concept was his idea? I could easily see this as being a corporate pitch that was offered to Hopeless.

And honestly, it's hard for me to fault Hopeless for taking the book. As an up and coming writer I can understand him not being like "SCREW YOU MARVEL, THIS MONEY YOU'RE OFFERING ME IS TAINTED WITH THE BLOOD OF FICTIONAL CHILDREN!  but I can still do Cable and X force right? "


----------



## Blinky (Dec 21, 2012)

See it's hard to say. Like are there any writers who say outright that editorial gave them this book to do and they said yes because they want to eat? 

Considering the concept is about killing off a lot of characters I've always thought it was Marvel's idea since I can't imagine this newish writer pitching a book about killing a lot of teenage superheroes and Marvel being like okay cool do that.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 21, 2012)

I've seen a few say so but its kinda rare


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 21, 2012)

Blinky said:


> See it's hard to say. Like are there any writers who say outright that editorial gave them this book to do and they said yes because they want to eat?
> 
> Considering the concept is about killing off a lot of characters I've always thought it was Marvel's idea since *I can't imagine this newish writer pitching a book about killing a lot of teenage superheroes and Marvel being like okay cool do that.*



Pretty much that right there.


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 21, 2012)

sounds exactly like marvel, we don't know what to do with these "E" list characters...... so lets just kill them all off in a mini series, that'll sell for sure, either way we could just make it seem like one of the students was having a nightmare and non of them are really dead.


----------



## shit (Dec 21, 2012)

I heard it was waid's brainchild


----------



## Blinky (Dec 21, 2012)

Really? Waid? That would be surprising.


----------



## shit (Dec 21, 2012)

someone was saying that on /co/

not much of a source but there you go


----------



## shit (Dec 21, 2012)

> Giving credit where it’s due, the series concept was sparked by an idea that Mark Waid was generous enough to offer up during a recent Marvel creative retreat. We were kicking around options for our younger heroes when Mark asked why — hitting on some of the inspirations you mentioned — we didn’t just put them on an island and let them fight it out.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 21, 2012)

The most surprising thing about that is that waid participates in those retreats. since he kind of does his own, not very connected things


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 23, 2012)

have you guys seen these? I think they're promos/covers?, anyway bachalo is killing it damn



*Spoiler*: __ 








nobody does inserted text  like bach.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 24, 2012)

Emma looks like she has the breasts of a 12 year-old male bodybuilder...


----------



## shit (Dec 24, 2012)

that's emma? thought it was rogue

bachalo has the same-face woman affliction like land and oda


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 24, 2012)

shit said:


> that's emma? thought it was rogue
> 
> bachalo has the same-face woman affliction like land and oda



most artists do this as well


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 24, 2012)

So do I need to start reading Xtreme Xmen?


----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 24, 2012)

Read it. X-Treme X-Men has been pretty good. Its only downside is Pak's tendency to try and sound 'hip' sometimes. But thats minor.


----------



## shit (Dec 24, 2012)

haha, I'll have to get it in trades
the first issue made me drop it and never look back


----------



## Id (Dec 24, 2012)

Bergelmir said:


> Read it. X-Treme X-Men has been pretty good. Its only downside is Pak's tendency to try and* sound 'hip' sometimes*. But thats minor.



Yup. Down right fucking annoying.


----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 24, 2012)

Yeah, it can be. To be honest, the only reason I give it a pass is because I've never read a Pak story without the 'hip' dialogue. So I just let it slide, and enjoy watching gay Wolverine slice up the space-whale Xavier.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 24, 2012)

Bergelmir said:


> Yeah, it can be. To be honest, the only reason I give it a pass is because I've never read a Pak story without the 'hip' dialogue. So I just let it slide, and *enjoy watching gay Wolverine slice up the space-whale Xavier.*



Okay between this and sherrifclops I have to read this.

And that "Alison...listen...about that" panel is hilarious.


----------



## Kanali (Dec 24, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> So do I need to start reading Xtreme Xmen?



Hell yeah, it's freaking awesome.


----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 24, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Okay between this and sherrifclops I have to read this.
> 
> And that "Alison...listen...about that" panel is hilarious.



If there's one thing Pak does right, its the alternate universes. I love the more wacky counterparts he comes up with.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 24, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> So do I need to start reading Xtreme Xmen?



Do it. I've been loving it so far


----------



## Parallax (Dec 24, 2012)

the dialogue was great

the art though, mis ojos D:


----------



## creative (Dec 25, 2012)

is Jeff Parker's thunderbolts any good? I'm looking for something to wash the taste of bad murder-ops superheroes (WAAAAAY) out of my mouth. I want to try dark avengers but the cast is so damned plain I nope them harder than dark justice league.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 25, 2012)

jeff parker's thunderbolts, which is now dark avengers, is good, or it was but I stopped following it a while ago but I bet its still plenty good.

the new marvel now thunderbolts by daniel way is pretty meh, cliched and boring stuff


----------



## Kanali (Dec 25, 2012)

Dark Avengers (formerly Thunderbolts) is pretty great. The new arc is looking better now that they're not sharing the book with the Timebolts. They should have just concluded the Thunderbolts story before introducing the Dark Avengers, making them share the book made it a lot more tedious.


----------



## creative (Dec 25, 2012)

Kanali said:


> Dark Avengers (formerly Thunderbolts) is pretty great. The new arc is looking better now that they're not sharing the book with the Timebolts. _They should have just concluded the Thunderbolts story before introducing the Dark Avengers_, making them share the book made it a lot more tedious.




could be that Parker is setting up an eventual Avengers+Thunderbolts mini or crossover. A+T books are usually pretty bland according to word of mouth.


----------



## shit (Dec 25, 2012)

The timebolts have since disbanded

Parker has been really getting bogged down in alt timeline/dimension stories but other than that its always solid

Whatever he writes is automatically on my pull list


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 25, 2012)

The hell happened to Luke Cage Thunderbolts?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 25, 2012)

typhoon72 said:


> The hell happened to Luke Cage Thunderbolts?



Luke Cage left. The Bolts either left with Man-Thing on a planeswalker tour or in the case of Moonstone is stranded in a parallel reality with Skaar, US Agent and the Dark Avengers

Gunna, Songbird and Mach IV left to I think...Fixer is dead


----------



## shit (Dec 25, 2012)

haha, someone pointed out that this is actually happening


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 26, 2012)

shit said:


> haha, someone pointed out that this is actually happening



Danm Rick is just perfect isn't he?


----------



## shit (Dec 26, 2012)

praise his name


----------



## shit (Dec 28, 2012)




----------



## creative (Dec 28, 2012)

Merry Christmas you fucking comicbook nerds. Nuzlocke made a round three of muh phoenix. enjoy it.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## creative (Dec 28, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## creative (Dec 28, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 











oh shit mugga, what are you doing?


----------



## shit (Dec 28, 2012)

so many bubs to snikt


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 28, 2012)

that was absolutely fucking incredible



Blinky said:


> See it's hard to say. Like are there any writers who say outright that editorial gave them this book to do and they said yes because they want to eat?
> 
> Considering the concept is about killing off a lot of characters I've always thought it was Marvel's idea since I can't imagine this newish writer pitching* a book about killing a lot of teenage superheroes* and Marvel being like okay cool do that.



i read this and warped over to wikipedia to check who was starring and upon finding no mention of that idiot Patriot, who i would _love_ to see die, lost interest


----------



## creative (Dec 30, 2012)

*OH MY GOODNESS NUZLOCKE. YOU'RE TOO FUCKING KIND*


*Spoiler*: __ 





































it's barely been like two days since this guy has updated too.


----------



## creative (Dec 30, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 

































Stinkmeaner phoenix isn't what I envisioned.


----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 30, 2012)

Oh god, I love that Nuzlocke's Phoenix is basically Kat Williams.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 31, 2012)

So much to love about this.

Scott in general, Cap in general, Wolf College, Stinkmeaner phoenix.


----------



## shit (Dec 31, 2012)

House mutie was my favorite line


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 31, 2012)

marvel trollin

when you see it you'll laugh


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 31, 2012)

so are we getting stinkmeaner cyclops


----------



## Kanali (Jan 2, 2013)

New Avengers was some good shit. I'm hyped for the next issue. 

ANXM #5 was pretty good as well.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 2, 2013)

^

All New X-Men was indeed great. I loved the ending.

New Avengers was like Avengers #1, confusing as fuck, but still pretty good.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 2, 2013)

I felt so fucking uncomfortable enjoying a book with "New Avengers" on the title but then I read "All New X-Men" and suddenly New Avengers made me feel happy and glad.

Dear God, these Jean Grey, James Howlett and Hank McCoy, I tell you, what an unholy bag of petty annoying cocks


----------



## Es (Jan 2, 2013)

Banhammer said:


> I felt so fucking uncomfortable enjoying a book with "New Avengers" on the title but then I read "All New X-Men" and suddenly New Avengers made me feel happy and glad.
> 
> Dear God, these Jean Grey, James Howlett and Hank McCoy, I tell you, what an unholy bag of petty annoying cocks



Twilight zone boi


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 2, 2013)

My comic store was sold out of New Avengers when I got there and I don't feel like downloading scans. Can someone tell me if it's worth picking up if you're already following Avengers and Uncanny Avengers?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 2, 2013)

I will once you explain why spidey is wearing toe-claws


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 2, 2013)

Es said:


> Twilight zone boi



Hank McCoy:

With my last breath,  I will rip a hole in the time space continuum and break two dozens of ethic laws in science so I can take a group of innocent premature teenagers who are also they only family I ever knew and traumatize them forever

I hope Scott takes that to his grave

legasp


Fucking bendis ruining beast


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 2, 2013)

i'm actually liking bendis' x-men a lot. banhammer, your whining about beast is getting real old


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 2, 2013)

I thought it was my whining about Wolverine.

But I stand by what I said


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 2, 2013)

both. and havok. anyone opposed to cyclops


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 2, 2013)

Now you're storming up in a glass.

I'll defend myself though
Putting aside that I haven't said a word either way in the past two weeks, not only I have barely mentioned havok before UA went anywhere, I haven't said much against I don't know, Kitty Pride, Collosus or Storm.
I've called Bobby Drake a clown, but I don't think have actually complained seriously about him, while I could have sworn out the avengers up down a pole ever since AvsX endend, yet I have given nothing but praise. 

One could go on, but it would kind of defeat the point of standing by it anyway, but in summation your caricature isn't fair at all


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 2, 2013)

storm and kitty and the rest are barely critical, not the way those 3 are


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 2, 2013)

Well, I demand a pass a Logan and recanting on that douchebag Havok.
Whether or not I'm too hard on McCoy is another conversation.

Kitty Bobby and Storm not being critical is arguable, but there's no profit in doing it.


----------



## Kanali (Jan 2, 2013)

I thought T.Jean was descent this issue. I didn't like how she told Scott to piss off after she witnessed him constantly loving her and sacrificing himself for her in Beasts memories.

As for Beast, he's been an insufferable super villain for a long time. Bendis is just working with what he has. 

Wolverine was an extremely ignorant fucking psycho this issue. It's nice to see him back to the way he actually is as opposed to trying to portray him as Saint Logan the Child Protector. More please. 

Also, for those who are curious, I made a post on CBR translating all the Sumerian in New Avengers #1 :


*Spoiler*: __ 



For those that are curious, I translated the Sumerian in this issue.

Page 10 : 

"Ki Wassuru" : Ki means Earth and I'm presuming that "wassuru" is supposed to be "wussuru" which means abandon/release, which in the context would mean somthing like "abandon Earth". 

"Sharur?" : Sharur means "supreme hunter". This may be referring to the one who's "appetite is endless". She's asking the soldier if he sees Sharur.

"Nuru ul sharur" : The soldier responds "nuru ul sharur". "Nuru" means light and "ul" is roughly translated as "the". "Nuru ul" means "see". The soldier is telling Black Swan that he sees the Supreme Hunter.

"Damiq" : Black Swan answers "damiq" which means "good".

Page 11

"Nadanu" : Black Swan tells Manifold "Nadanu" which means "give". She's telling him to give her the device.

Page 12

"Suharruru" : When Kimo greets her, Black Swan yells "suharruru" which means "be quiet".

"Rabum Alal" : which translates into "The Great Destroyer". He's the one that seems to be behind the "incursion" and whose "appetite is endless".

Page 13

"Ana simtum alaku" : After Black Panther tells her that he'd do more than try to stop her, she says "ana simtum alaku". "Simtum" by itself means fate and in the sentence Hickman is trying to convey, it ought to be "ana simtim alaku" which when translated word for word is something like "to go to ones fate" and means "die". Going by what Black Swan says next ("kill them"), she's either telling the Wakandans to die/go to their fate, or telling her soldiers to kill them. 

Page 19

"Ana simtim alaku Ersetu" : We've already covered what "ana simtum alaku" means. "Ersetu" means Earth. She's saying "Die/Go to your fate, Earth".

Mad props to Hickman for including Sumerian. In my opinion Mesopotamian mythology is extremely under utilised in modern fiction. 

Also, I'm sure someone's already mentioned this but I'm too lazy to scroll through the thread, so just incase no one has mentioned it, "Memento Mori", the sentence in the opening is latin for "remember your mortality".


----------



## Es (Jan 2, 2013)

I meant that it's good


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 2, 2013)

Oh I knew that.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 2, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Ock imitating an owl
> 
> .





'Aight then.
New Avengers seems to be out to be an exciting new book, with interesting social dynamics and a new villain who still struggles to leave an unique impression upon, yet successfully captivates us into wanting to see him getting kicked in the nads

And I say this knowing it's a book that stars 80% Black Panther


----------



## Es (Jan 2, 2013)

Banhammer said:


> 'Aight then.
> New Avengers seems to be out to be an exciting new book, with interesting social dynamics and a new villain who still struggles to leave an unique impression upon, yet successfully captivates us into wanting to see him getting kicked in the nads
> 
> *And I say this knowing it's a book that stars 80% Black Panther*



> Implying that's a bad thing


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 2, 2013)

It's not but it can be.
Were you here for the Hudlim ages? The Ultimate Black Panther? The Royal Weddin? The Doomwars?

While he's always invariably a kickass ninja king, T'Challa is the kind of character that can go either way, as the gallant last sensible man on the planet, or as an unsufferable gary stu.

This was quite comfortably the first type.


----------



## Es (Jan 2, 2013)

I skipped Hudlin. And wasn't Doomway pretty much a Pyrrhic victory


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 2, 2013)

I'mma let someone else give their opinion on that


----------



## Bergelmir (Jan 2, 2013)

I liked how depressing New Avengers was compared to Avengers. It gives a nice contrast between the two books.

And the SHIELD references, and the potential alternate Galactus incoming were neat. Interesting to see an alternate Eden Fesi show up(and get punked) so soon.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 3, 2013)

The fist iss ue  of new avengers was  really good and i haaate Black panther

ANXM was great as always.

and While the first arc of Iron man sucked it seems like Gillen is gonna start putting some effort next issue


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 3, 2013)

The fist iss ue  of new avengers was  really good and i haaate Black panther

ANXM was great as always.

and While the first arc of Iron man sucked it seems like Gillen is gonna start putting some effort next issue


----------



## Sunrider (Jan 3, 2013)

Black Panther is supposed to be like Marvel's answer to Bruce Wayne, but his past executions were always either half-assed or uninspired. 

I'm hoping New Avengers will see him on that brilliant Macchiavellian shit he's capable of.


ALSO: Jesus fuck get off young Scott's case the kid hasn't even done anything. I swear, they've gone so far beyond giving Wolverine a conscience, they're starting to turn him into a little bitch.


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 3, 2013)

threatening to kill people unnecessarily is kinda standard for him


----------



## Narutossss (Jan 3, 2013)

wasn't really feeling issue 5 of ANXM, bendis made logan sound like a dick, even for him. It feels like the O5 are doing whatever the fuck they want and nobody at the school is even trying to stop them, they're getting their way too easily even though they are still just teens and every teacher at the school could easily kick their asses but aint even trying to enforce any authority at all.


----------



## Kanali (Jan 3, 2013)

Petes12 said:


> threatening to kill people unnecessarily is kinda standard for him



This. If anything, this is more in character for Logan than all that shit about him being Professor X.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 3, 2013)

Narutossss said:


> wasn't really feeling issue 5 of ANXM, bendis made logan sound like a dick, even for him. It feels like the O5 are doing whatever the fuck they want and nobody at the school is even trying to stop them, they're getting their way too easily even though they are still just teens and every teacher at the school could easily kick their asses but aint even trying to enforce any authority at all.



That's because the O5 know that the only real adults in the room are Kitty and Ororo


----------



## Narutossss (Jan 3, 2013)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> That's because the O5 know that the only real adults in the room are Kitty and Ororo



what are you talking about?, they've the only two adults in the whole book.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 3, 2013)

The fact that Logan is more willing to publically spike a teenager scott summers than secretly apocalipse or an adult daken is hilarious.


----------



## shit (Jan 3, 2013)

if avx is believed, wolverine's claw death is every hero's dream


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 3, 2013)

Nuzlocke, where arst thou?


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jan 3, 2013)

Banhammer said:


> The fact that Logan is more willing to publically spike a teenager scott summers than secretly apocalipse or an adult daken is hilarious.



wait are you asking why wolverine would prefer killing scott to killing evan?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 3, 2013)

I don't feel like I asked anything really


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 3, 2013)

Petes12 said:


> threatening to kill people unnecessarily is kinda standard for him



No one should take that as a serious threat though, he was  just venting/Whining


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 3, 2013)

Lol, that awkward moment when you poping an unstoppable knife against the back of your skull is just a joke


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jan 3, 2013)

Banhammer said:


> I don't feel like I asked anything really



no I just got confused


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 3, 2013)

Banhammer said:


> Lol, that awkward moment when you poping an unstoppable knife against the back of your skull is just a joke



Yeah....

Honestly, for some I could buy it as a joke, but wolverine is not nor has he ever been a snarky character.

But I do love how everyone completely forgot about it once Beast showed up.

Y Scott and Y Jean are hilarious though. "Hey.....can we talk for a second" "GET THE HELL AWAY FROM ME"


----------



## Kanali (Jan 3, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> No one should take that as a serious threat though, he was  just venting/Whining



Yeah, because killing people he perceives to be threats or murdering for the greater good has never been Logan's thing. X-Force was just for venting.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 3, 2013)

Kanali said:


> Yeah, because killing people he perceives to be threats or murdering for the greater good has never been Logan's thing. X-Force was just for venting.



Thing  is if he was  actually seriously considering it, he wouldn't of  put it to a vote, he would of just done it, and if it was a serious threat  he would of had the claws out and  would of been in T. Scott's face

Beast even said he was working through his issues, hence why every one else kinda just ignored him.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jan 3, 2013)

The fuck is happening with Betty??

Mfw I see Wild Red Shulk :rofl


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 3, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> Thing  is if he was  actually seriously considering it, he wouldn't of  put it to a vote, he would of just done it, and if it was a serious threat  he would of had the claws out and  would of been in T. Scott's face
> 
> Beast even said he was working through his issues, hence why every one else kinda just ignored him.



I love how Logan casually joking about killing a child is the best case scenario here.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 3, 2013)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I love how Logan casually joking about killing a child is the best case scenario here.



I never said he was  joking, i said he was ranting and trying to make a point in a harsh way. also how old are the O5 supposed to be ? i keep hearing  scott should be like 18 and jean is  16


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 3, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> I never said he was  joking, i said he was ranting. also how old are the O5 supposed to be ? i keep hearing  scott should be like 18 and jean is  16



Ranting about killing a kid/teen isn't much better. Either way given his recent experiences I really don't see how he would be so casual about it.  

I just don't think Bendis is good at adopting the characterization of other writers. So he's writing "his" wolverine when really he should be writing Remender's.

EDIT: But I'd say they're all in the 16-18 range, with Bobby likely being 15. Scott might be 18, but even that seems a bit old. 17 maybe?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 3, 2013)

"Ranting" 

Seems more like him trying to rouse a lynch mob


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 3, 2013)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Ranting about killing a kid/teen isn't much better. Either way given his recent experiences I really don't see how he would be so casual about it.
> 
> I just don't think Bendis is good at adopting the characterization of other writers. So he's writing "his" wolverine when really he should be writing Remender's.
> 
> EDIT: But I'd say they're all in the 16-18 range, with Bobby likely being 15. Scott might be 18, but even that seems a bit old. 17 maybe?



Well wolverine so far has been depicted as the X-man suffering most form Xavier's  death Considering it's Scott id  say its not that far of the mark.


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 3, 2013)

young beast still looks like hes 24 or something


----------



## creative (Jan 3, 2013)

Was black panther good during dark reign. Im thinking about reading some since I've never touched it

Should I avoid anything particular?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 4, 2013)

creative said:


> Was black panther good during dark reign. Im thinking about reading some since I've never touched it
> 
> Should I avoid anything particular?



No. Black Panther Was Never good, and DoomWar was especialy bad.

And they Brought back Morlun...Who wanted that!?


----------



## creative (Jan 4, 2013)

holy shit. All new X-men was bad. the rationale of everyone in this book except for kitty and scott is retarded.

logan: YOU'RE ON MY SKNITLIST SUMMERS

JEEEEEEEEEAN: I'm mad at my best friend slash crush because in the future he becomes a mutant radical who willingly fights bigotry for mutant and human kind,, fist first. despite my newly acquired memory which part of comes from a collective of my old friend, furry ball the genius bruiser, which proves that my boyfriends's method's in this modern age are harsh, although not exactly seething with typical evil and hellfire, I'm still mad because I died alot and there was nothing scott could do to stop it on his best day. Tldr fuck you summers. 

NU-beast:I'm going to further risk fucking with the space-time continuum and shit on my past self forcing him and his friends to guilt trip my former brother and friend in the present because he didn't save me from a faux-mutant protest that screeeeeamed "this trap was brought to you by norman osborn".oh and to seal the deal I'll force myself to fuck with my GEEEEEEEEEENES so hard that go back to normal and finally fit my old avengers jumpsuit in time to laugh about this with the NU-illuminati/new avengers.

I knew bendis' ridiculous demands to have more than 1 spread page per issue would eat at immomen too, because the art was honestly a hell of alot more sloppy than need be. goddammit bendis speak with an editor!


----------



## creative (Jan 4, 2013)

but then the worst thing about this whole ordeal is the new mutants. the newbies being brought into scott's school are supposed to look like captives suffering from fucking stockholm syndrome, but the irony is, they look perfectly human and training can leave scott's army of amazingly uncanny adolescents after a mandatory six-month probation period so they don't kill themselves with their powers and learn to deal with being god's favorite accident.  

I want to say I feel insulted, but between bendis' being fucking nutts and people pretending like AVX didn't make characters as short and shallow as the games on my wii u list....lordie christ. I think I need to apologize for being right. again.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 4, 2013)

With how Bad Iron-Man is i'm Starting to get worried for Young Avengers.


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 4, 2013)

oh my god shut up.

there's nothing wrong with iron man, other than that it has land on art, and the episodic formula maybe. but each issue did a good job exploring a different part of his personality, and had some cool ideas for extremis to boot.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 4, 2013)

iron man is awesome, land is not, but whenever I have problems with him, I just think really hard "Greg Land is tony stark-o vision" and I am happy enough to go on


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 4, 2013)

Eh, I still think it's "good" at best. Land certainly doesn't help, but I don't think Gillen is firing on all cylinders either.

That being said, I have no doubts that YA will be incredible, and I think there's a good chance that IM will get better now that Tony's out in space.


----------



## creative (Jan 4, 2013)

Petes12 said:


> oh my god shut up.
> 
> there's nothing wrong with iron man, other than that it has land on art, and the episodic formula maybe. but each issue did a good job exploring a different part of his personality, and had some cool ideas for extremis to boot.




I find episode like issues more suitable for most comics since nowadays it seems to help establish character development faster than having the hero fight the big bad by himself and learn something at the end of 5 issues and risk a drawn out, sucky ending . Zen's concern isn't enti-

*reads post a 2nd time*

Zen, guy. Cut it out. The only thing you should fear about gillen is that he may start writing abit like fracttion. I'm not being ironic either, gillen writes a better fracttion than matt Fucking fracttion writes matt Fucking fracttion.


----------



## shit (Jan 4, 2013)

gillen's so far above reproach that even addressing his haters is blasphemy


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 4, 2013)

shit said:


> gillen's so far above reproach that even addressing his haters is blasphemy



What haters?


----------



## Narutossss (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh look, a poster getting attacked for not sucking gillen's dick, nothing new here, moving along.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 4, 2013)

I too am looking at a massive dicksucking that I wish it would stop.

It's not on gillen though.


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 4, 2013)

I just don't get the complaints? the dialogue is clever, the stories are good for one offs, and they all focused on a different aspect of iron man, which I suspect is where the whole armor mods thing came from. I guess there hasn't been an amazing cyclops troll level moment but it's not like it's shit writing.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 4, 2013)

The only fault I point to the mods system is that Tony Stark has become such an infamous ass puller, ( So many plots just revolve around "Distract X long enough so Tony can make a special suit) that it is really hard for me to accept the well defined magical rules Gillen he is trying to establish on the character
My suspension of disbelief is not yet at the point where I find it suspect if the speed suit suddenly opened a hole as big as the artillery suit or tanked as much damage as the stealth suit

They're interesting character concepts, as in how well will he stick by what he chose, but as a sci fi, it needs to be better worked on


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 4, 2013)

that's something I liked because it's anti-asspull. plus I thought the liquid metal was dumb


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 4, 2013)

it really is an anti-asspull plotwise, but it needs to be better worked on because of  the legacy of the tony stark character allows it for him to pull crap out of his ass anyway

I remember there being a time Tony Stark couldn't walk ten yards without someone, usually a renegade hero punching his faceplate off
Gillen needs to apply something like that on his mods, only you know, different details


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 4, 2013)

Also, I liked the liquid metal and thought it was under-used, particularly the part with partial transformations, like the ones where he can just grow cameras on his finger knuckles

With that said I'm glad it's behind us


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 4, 2013)

Petes12 said:


> oh my god shut up.
> 
> there's nothing wrong with iron man, other than that it has land on art, and the episodic formula maybe. but each issue did a good job exploring a different part of his personality, and had some cool ideas for extremis to boot.


Almost the entirety of issue 5 was nothing  but boring  exposition i Kept wondering why i should give a shit about. The entire plot felt like a rehash, and the dialogue is boring with  instances of bad, The only part of the run i have liked so far was the introduction of P.E.P.E.R and even that feels out of character for stark.

Land is  horrible, but the story isn't doing any thing to make you forget that [though the God-Killer armor looked good], I Get the feeling Gillen got saddled with  Iron Man against his will, and he  just isn't trying.

I'll Give the next arc a chance cause it looks like it will set up The new Guardians of the galaxy, But like i said i'm now worried about  Young avengers, what if Gillen is just burnt out.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 4, 2013)

>C'thulian french sluts, and the objectification of women ON A GREG LAND BOOK
>The redemption of a drug lord and the compromises of  his soul 
>Arthurian Tech Knights and faults of relentless obsession
>Aspiring Astronauts and the doubt of one's self righteousness
>An entire new tech system that relies on the ability of tony stark to commit to anything

>>"Oh, this run is so repetitive"

Once again, Zen Aku embodying the fact that haters gonna hate


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 4, 2013)

Banhammer said:


> Once again, Zen Aku embodying the fact that haters gonna hate



If i was a "hater" of gillen i wouldn't like JIM and wouldn't be worried about  Young avengers.

Further more nothing you listed can't be found in old Iron man stories already and done better.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 4, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> I'll Give the next arc a chance cause it looks like it will set up The new Guardians of the galaxy, But like i said i'm now worried about  Young avengers, what if Gillen is just burnt out.



I'm with you that Iron Man is disappointing, but only because it's Gillen and I expect greatness. To me the first arc has been okay, and the concept as Bahammer said is pretty good, but I still remember more of 5 nightmares (last read a year ago) than I do this arc.

But I'm telling you, you have no reason to worry about Young Avengers. It's his ideal concept with one of his most ideal characters with this ideal artist. Even if he was in a rut, working with McKelvie would get him out of it the same way working with Aja helped Fraction.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 4, 2013)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I'm with you that Iron Man is disappointing, but only because it's Gillen and I expect greatness. To me the first arc has been okay, and the concept as Bahammer said is pretty good, but I still remember more of 5 nightmares (last read a year ago) than I do this arc.
> 
> But I'm telling you, you have no reason to worry about Young Avengers. It's his ideal concept with one of his most ideal characters with this ideal artist. Even if he was in a rut, working with McKelvie would get him out of it the same way working with Aja helped Fraction.



Hmm That might be true, Did any one thing After Fear Itself Fraction would write any thing Like Hawkeye?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 4, 2013)

you're missing the point, which is that for Iron Man, Gillen has to start with episodic arcs like this, he has to start with a few issues of of immediate short term pay off, so that the ground is set for the long haul stories
Even the space story arc should be short and contained, even if a few breathstrokes longer now

He has established three important things now
The Modular Philosophy
The problems of Stark-o Vision
The conflicting natures of balancing out your past

Now he's gonna go and build up on that


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 4, 2013)

You can make all the promises you want till he deleivers on them the  first arc is still bad, and even if he dose the first arc is still bad.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 4, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> Hmm That might be true, Did any one thing After Fear Itself Fraction would write any thing Like Hawkeye?



Yes, because the guy is a niche writer. Marvel made the mistake of putting him on books that weren't in his wheelhouse at all (X-Men, Thor).

Still, the situations aren't really comparable. I was just saying that IF he was in a rut, McKelvie would bring him out of it. Iron Man really isn't that bad. I don't think its as good as 5 nightmares, UXM, or JIM, but it's still decent once you get over Land.



Zen-aku said:


> You can make all the promises you want till he deleivers on them the  first arc is still bad, and even if he dose the first arc is still bad.



thatsjustlikeyouropinionman.jpg

Seriously though, from what I've read it's for the most part viewed as "decent" at worst, and it almost always comes with the "Ugh Land" disclaimer.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 4, 2013)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Yes, because the guy is a niche writer. Marvel made the mistake of putting him on books that weren't in his wheelhouse at all (X-Men, Thor).


 Well his Blood and thunder minis were good thats why I and others thought his Thor would be good atleast




> Still, the situations aren't really comparable. I was just saying that IF he was in a rut, McKelvie would bring him out of it. Iron Man really isn't that bad. I don't think its as good as 5 nightmares, UXM, or JIM, but it's still decent once you get over Land.


I Don't really agree, i think so far its been a case of throwing a bunch of "Stuff" at the page and not giving us any real reason to care.



> Seriously though, from what I've read it's for the most part viewed as "decent" at worst, and it almost always comes with the "Ugh Land" disclaimer.


 I've herd allot of people call it the Worst  Book of Marvel Now, I can't say if that's true or not my self but its definetly the worst book ive read so far, At least Deadpool makes me laugh


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 4, 2013)

Worse book at marvel? No, that is the thunderbolts honor


----------



## Es (Jan 4, 2013)

Thunderbots is just kind of bland not really horrifically bad


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 4, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> I've herd allot of people call it the Worst  Book of Marvel Now, I can't say if that's true or not my self but its definetly the worst book ive read so far, At least Deadpool makes me laugh



I'd say it's better than thunderbolts and Avengers Arena as far as writing goes. Arena's artist is a huge step up from Land though. And I would put it equal to fantastic four but I like Bagley for F4 more than I like Land for IM.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 4, 2013)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I'd say it's better than thunderbolts and Avengers Arena as far as writing goes. Arena's artist is a huge step up from Land though. And I would put it equal to fantastic four but I like Bagley for F4 more than I like Land for IM.



I dont Read F4 so i can't say.

But  Thunderbolts has only had  2 issues, the first one was good , the second was meh but i'm still more invested after 2 issue with that title then i am with Gillens 5 issues of iron man.

and Arena IS really good, It's gonna end up being Marvels Equivalent of RHATO as far as assumptive butthurt opposed to the books actual Quality


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 4, 2013)

Es said:


> Thunderbots is just kind of bland not really horrifically bad



It's horrifically bland and unimaginative.
Not a single worthwhile bone about it, as expected from a brainchild of loeb


----------



## Es (Jan 4, 2013)

Banhammer said:


> It's horrifically bland and unimaginative.
> Not a single worthwhile bone about it, as expected from a brainchild of loeb



Hey their bringing back Mercy and Madman so I'm not calling it shit unless Way fucks them up


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 4, 2013)

that was canceled out by the horribad Castle X Ross moment in the first book


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 4, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> I dont Read F4 so i can't say.
> 
> But  Thunderbolts has only had  2 issues, the first one was good , the second was meh but i'm still more invested after 2 issue with that title then i am with Gillens 5 issues of iron man.
> 
> and Arena IS really good, It's gonna end up being Marvels Equivalent of RHATO as far as assumptive butthurt opposed to the books actual Quality



Red hood only made Starfire into a tart...and even then after the first arc it eventually became something decent, and something I kinda like. Last I checked it's not killing off characters for shock value or to just cash in on the Hunger Games crowd

and by the way Boom is doing a much better job with the concept of super heroes forced to fight to the death than marvel is. because at least with Deathmatch...because none of the characters are pre-existing

speaking of that though I could totally do with a Deathmatch or Extermination spin off


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 4, 2013)

The only good thing in fact that can be said about Thunderbolts is that it makes me wanna watch Superman Vs The Authority another fourty times

Also, Arena ... man, what am I gonna do with you arena....


----------



## Narutossss (Jan 4, 2013)

worst marvel now book is easily Avengers Arena for sure.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 4, 2013)

Melkor said:


> Red hood only made Starfire into a tart...


 NO IT DIDN'T !




> Last I checked it's not killing off characters for shock value or to just cash in on the Hunger Games crowd


 So what  If they are Using a Trend for inspiration, MArvel has always done that, that's how we Got Iron Fist and Shang-chi (the Kung Fu boom of the 70's) Luke Cage (Blaxploitation), And the X-men (Civil Rights Movement). So far the story has been good.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 4, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> NO IT DIDN'T !
> 
> 
> So what  If they are Using a Trend for inspiration, MArvel has always done that, that's how we Got Iron Fist and Shang-chi (the Kung Fu boom of the 70's) Luke Cage (Exploitation), And the X-men (Civil Rights Movement). So far the story has been good.



No it's not. it's pointless death for a shock value. just like this shouldn't be set in the primary 616 universe...and should be fucking 12 issue maxi

and still Deathmatch is better and makes me curious about the overall universe of the book


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 4, 2013)

If I start hating Arena then it will remove all the incentive they have not to kill chase or nico


----------



## Es (Jan 4, 2013)

>Comparing Humger Games to real life movements and fads

:uvalaugh


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 4, 2013)

Melkor said:


> No it's not. it's pointless death for a shock value. just like this shouldn't be set in the primary 616 universe...and should be fucking 12 issue maxi



It is, but the one thing it hs going for it, is that it is also a play on the expectation of killing people just for shock value

So you know, I still haven't made up my mind on it.

Also, Red Robin bitch splattered against the ceiling

Wut?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 4, 2013)

And I just read the preview for AA 4

Fuck this book


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 4, 2013)

Melkor said:


> No it's not. it's pointless death for a shock value.



except its not, its dealing with the them of  morality vs Survival, Sacrifice, and Innocence and friend ship.

Mettle's Death Wasn't Pointless.



> >Comparing Humger Games to real life movements and fads


 The Deathgame thing  is juast as much a  Fad as Kung Fu and Blaxploitation


----------



## Es (Jan 4, 2013)

> Mettle's Death Wasn't Pointless.


It fucking was


----------



## Cromer (Jan 4, 2013)

Why do I either strongly agree or totally disagree with Zen-Aku on absolutely everything? Argh man


----------



## Es (Jan 4, 2013)

Banhammer said:


> And I just read the preview for AA 4
> 
> Fuck this book


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 4, 2013)

Es said:


> It fucking was



He wen't Out  like a man  sacrificing him  self for the one he loved, and proving he was a hero and will mostl likley be the example the kids trying to be  good will look to durign this crisis. I don't see that as pointless


----------



## Es (Jan 4, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> He wen't Out  like a man  sacrificing him  self for the one he loved, and proving he was a hero. I don't see that as pointless



He said he was the weakest link and got blown up. It's not like he died like fucking Musashi Tomoe


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 4, 2013)

Es said:


> He said he was the weakest link and got blown up.



Why Did he say that though? Don't mess with the context just  because it makes for a better argument.

He made a selfless sacrifice for another, Proving himself to be a hero.


----------



## creative (Jan 4, 2013)

ugh speaking of worry and fear, I feel all sorts of disgusting for reading future foundation. *THAT THING* that's drawing with Fracttion is supposed to be a iconic legend?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 4, 2013)

creative said:


> ugh speaking of worry and fear, I feel all sorts of disgusting for reading future foundation. *THAT THING* that's drawing with Fracttion is supposed to be a iconic legend?



that bad huh?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 4, 2013)

creative said:


> ugh speaking of worry and fear, I feel all sorts of disgusting for reading future foundation. *THAT THING* that's drawing with Fracttion is supposed to be a iconic legend?



What's wrong with Allred?

Edit: of course it's bizarre, that what Allred's style has always been


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 4, 2013)

I heared FF was Good but i Don't care for the Cast [outside of She-hulk] at all


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 4, 2013)

A death can do the character justice and still be stupid and pointless
Mettle's story was about hoping for second chances and finding love in a hopeless place
But most of all, it was a story about coping with life.
That you don't let go and you don't give up despite whatever it may throw at you

Him sacrificing himself, despite selfless at the time, will always have a component of selfishness and anyone that feels unsatisfied with the way he went out has a right to it.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 4, 2013)

There is a difference between being unsatisfied and thinking it was Pointless how ever


----------



## creative (Jan 4, 2013)

Melkor said:


> What's wrong with Allred?
> 
> Edit: of course it's bizarre, that what Allred's style has always been



everybody looks stiff as hell though. like really stick figure-ish as of issue 2. the colors help alot though so I think I can muscle through and enjoy it.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 4, 2013)

A death of a character symbolizes a final return on the emotional investment
If the point of the death is to show how much of a non-fuck givery it is going to be given at everyone else's life, then your return on the emotional investment is zero
Thus, death becomes pointless
Why do you think no one complains about red bird's splatterfest? The return on her was exactly as much as it was worth


----------



## shit (Jan 4, 2013)

zen-aku's opinions are all trolls

that's my theory


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 4, 2013)

shit said:


> zen-aku's opinions are all trolls
> 
> that's my theory



Yes because  its not like a ton of  other  people think the new Iron man Sucks and that Arena is actually pretty good


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 4, 2013)

I didn't know Narutosss weighed a whole ton


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 5, 2013)

So how Bad are we expecting Nova to be, I mean X-sanction was surprisingly readable [maybe not good mind you....] but i  didn't want to kill any one after reading it.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Jan 5, 2013)

Its like Marvel wants people to hate Wolverine. He's threatening to kill Cyclops and being stupid.

Wolverine: So if I kill Scott from the Past, Prof. X magically appears right next to me. That's how this works, right?

And it seems like Bendis is driving a wedge between Scott and Jean, but won't that screw up a lot of X-Men history.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 5, 2013)

considering all the phoenix and apocalipse malarky, it's actually closer to fucking up a lot of "humanity" history


----------



## Kanali (Jan 5, 2013)

We still don't know how this shit works. If it's the standard Marvel time-travel, them being plucked from the past just created a divergent timeline where the O5 mysteriously disappeared.


----------



## shit (Jan 5, 2013)

p sure they'll have their memories wiped before they're returned

and if not then prof x will wipe them himself once he catches wind of it


----------



## creative (Jan 5, 2013)

This shit hurts more than ultimate x-men.


----------



## Cromer (Jan 5, 2013)

But is horrifyingly entertaining regardless


----------



## Narutossss (Jan 5, 2013)

Cromer said:


> But is horrifyingly entertaining regardless


yeah, can't go a issue of ANXM without a few laughs. soo what happened to Rachel?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 5, 2013)

Beast said theres a doom lock on his time machine so no alternat time lines


----------



## Narutossss (Jan 5, 2013)

so bendis ain't gonna go all steins gate on our asses.


----------



## Kanali (Jan 5, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> Beast said theres a doom lock on his time machine so no alternat time lines



He never said that. All he said was that it was based on Doom's and Reed's designs.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 5, 2013)

Kanali said:


> He never said that. All he said was that it was based on Doom's and Reed's designs.



Which would mean a doom lock


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 5, 2013)

who cares just enjoy it


----------



## Kanali (Jan 5, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> Which would mean a doom lock



Not necessarily. He designed and built it himself, he could easily have excluded the doom lock.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 5, 2013)

A doomlocke can only be used by cybernetic / mostly cybernetic beings
Just because a time travel device is latverian  tech based, it does not remotely imply it having a doomlock


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 5, 2013)

morbius 1 and new avengers 1 are pretty cool


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 5, 2013)

Kanali said:


> Not necessarily. He designed and built it himself, he could easily have excluded the doom lock.



Seems like it has one ether way considering how he has used it.



Petes12 said:


> who cares just enjoy it



I Agree


----------



## creative (Jan 6, 2013)

Kanali said:


> He never said that. All he said was that it was based on *Doom's and Reed's* designs.



I don't care that doom and richards are the best when it comes to science shit, their name alone foreshadows that beast's time machine will go ape-shit and consequences will have to be met,

on a brighter note, I like how monkey-man beast is officially back.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 6, 2013)

creative said:


> I don't care that doom and richards are the best when it comes to science shit, their name alone foreshadows that beast's time machine will go ape-shit and consequences will have to be met,
> 
> on a brighter note, I like how monkey-man beast is officially back.



so long as he grows the hair back out...it just doesn't look right without it

also reading through Daredevil: End of Days reminds me how much better Bendis is at writing street level stuff than he is team books


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 6, 2013)

cat beast is still the best beast


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 6, 2013)

I wasn't going to say anything, but yeah
It doesn't turn me off tho


----------



## Blinky (Jan 6, 2013)

I don't mind it but I hope artists can keep him sorta consistent looking now.


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 6, 2013)

Blinky said:


> I don't mind it but I hope artists can keep him sorta consistent looking now.



hahahahahaaaaaaa

they can't even handle captain america's new look


----------



## Blinky (Jan 6, 2013)

Well at least that one guy won't draw him as a dog now.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 6, 2013)

Goofy beast was kind of nice character-wose


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 6, 2013)

read x-force preview

Wolverine: "Enough questioning Havok. You will never cut it out of her [Hope]"

Lol

Puns


----------



## Es (Jan 6, 2013)




----------



## Cromer (Jan 6, 2013)

I hope the writers are finally giving up on this Saint Logan crap. Give me mah berserker back!


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 6, 2013)

just quote me the highlights


----------



## creative (Jan 6, 2013)

Cromer said:


> I hope the writers are finally giving up on this Saint Logan crap. Give me mah berserker back!




with cyclops as the anti-hero now? 

sorry bub. you'll need to wait.


----------



## Aion Hysteria (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm gonna pick up X-force I guess and ANX-men.

Hoping for some storm awesomeness. ​


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 6, 2013)

Cromer said:


> I hope the writers are finally giving up on this Saint Logan crap. Give me mah berserker back!



Logan has always been a staunch protector of children, him opening a school hasn't stooped him from opening a can of whoop ass on fuckers, Look at what the did to daken, and he did that on the unconfirmed word of an alternate time line version of himself.

He has a book coming out titled  "Savage" what do you think he's going to be doing in that.

You think that Wolverine deciding to protect the mutant children makes him less dangerous it really doesn't like a Wolf with his cubs it will just make him more likely  to end your ass.


----------



## Es (Jan 6, 2013)

> Xavier having no issue with putting children in life or death situations

>Logan suddenly has a problem with it and claims to have moral high ground


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 6, 2013)

Es said:


> > Xavier having no issue with putting children in life or death situations
> 
> >Logan suddenly has a problem with it and claims to have moral high ground



He Didn't suddenly have a problem with it, He had A problem with it during Yost's X-force , and it carried over into His own ongoing. that is a good 3 years of build.

Also Xavier never put Children in the front line of a warzone, or sent them out to assinate people


----------



## Es (Jan 6, 2013)

> Also Xavier never put Children in the front line of a warzone



Explain all the dead X-men lying around then


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 6, 2013)

Es said:


> Explain all the dead X-men lying around then



Most of them aren't children.

For the most part kids Didn't Start Dying till Emma And Scott Took the reigns of the school (not counting a certain shitty retcon from a certain shitty story)


----------



## creative (Jan 6, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> He Didn't suddenly have a problem with it, He had A problem with it during Yost's X-force , and it carried over into His own ongoing. that is a good 3 years of build.
> 
> Also Xavier never put Children in the front line of a war-zone, or sent them out to assassinate people




as a firm lover of yost's X-force, I'm going to have to remind you that 

 while logan had an issue with warpath, x-23 and wolfsbane joining x-force, logan did not account for each of their reasons for joining. which were by the way accounted for by cyclops. X couldn't stand the prejudice she got from school, wolfsbane needed to find her father and warpath used murder as a mechanism to vent over his lost brother and other personal problems
building on warpath's excuse, I believe logan also mentioned this to psylocke in the uncanny x-force point one issue. you know the one, where the x-force kill an assload of purifiers on utopia and nearly risk cyclops finding out that logan, leading the new uncanny x-force, was still using members from the x-men as a bloodworks squad. you know that thing that logan promised not to do after the mess that is necrosha?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 6, 2013)

creative said:


> as a firm lover of yost's X-force, I'm going to have to remind you that
> 
> while logan had an issue with warpath, x-23 and wolfsbane joining x-force, logan did not account for each of their reasons for joining. which were by the way accounted for by cyclops. X couldn't stand the prejudice she got from school, wolfsbane needed to find her father and warpath used murder as a mechanism to vent over his lost brother and other personal problems



Thats not why laura  joined, She wasn't Prejudiced at school she and the NXM were incredibly tight, She joined because she didn't know how to choose, how to say no i'm not going to go out and kill people for you.


> [*]building on warpath's excuse, I believe logan also mentioned this to psylocke in the uncanny x-force point one issue. you know the one, where the x-force kill an assload of purifiers on utopia and nearly risk cyclops finding out that logan, leading the new uncanny x-force, was still using members from the x-men as a bloodworks squad. you know that thing that logan promised not to do after the mess that is necrosha?






>


IT was the reavers, and Wolverine Believed in X-force but he didn't believe in having  realtivly innocent people be apart of it, hence when it was his Operation he picked people who already stank of blood


----------



## creative (Jan 6, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> Thats not why laura  joined, She wasn't Prejudiced at school she and the NXM were incredibly tight, She joined because she didn't know how to choose, how to say no i'm not going to go out and kill people for you.
> IT was the reavers, and Wolverine Believed in X-force but he didn't believe in having relatively innocent people be apart of it, hence when it was his Operation he picked people who already stank of blood



nu-uh. Laura been through nothing but shit when she joined new-xmen when she wasn't with hellion. the first issue of her ongoing opens up on how she cannot fit in with kids her age, let alone most people in general. X-23 picked sknitting bubs over bubbing around the x-school like a background character is supposed to because she can't deal with it.


as for the reavers, that's the point of my saying wolverine is an awfully flawed person. it doesn't matter if he picked the best agents of S.H.E.I.L.D or the pet avengers for x-force. wolverine enjoys murdering people. worse yet, he finds it therapeutic and excusable in he kills sickos.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 6, 2013)

creative said:


> nu-uh. Laura been through nothing but shit when she joined new-xmen when she wasn't with hellion. the first issue of her ongoing opens up on how she cannot fit in with kids her age, let alone most people in general.


Yes and then character development and them growing to accept her happened, Dood NXM is one  of my favorite X-men run/seirs of all times i read it regularly, yes they were weird around her in the begining, then they fought together , bled together endured more shit then most teen  Teams do. The Purifiers, Bastion, The Facility, Belasco, the Reavers. She has close friends on the team by the time she joined X-force the only factor the NXM kids had on her joining was her wanting to protect them.





> wolverine enjoys murdering people. worse yet, he finds it therapeutic and excusable in he kills sickos.


umm no  he doesn't he says in the issue that your referencing that its a problem if you find your self enjoying it


----------



## Kanali (Jan 7, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> Also Xavier never put Children in the front line of a warzone, or sent them out to assinate people



What the fuck are you talking about? So all those missions the O5 X-Men went on were just for shits and giggles. Fighting Magneto, other evil mutants and soldiers in actual warzones was just training games? The at the time batshit crazy Magneto was just acting? Seriously, pick up an X-Men book. You need to stop getting all your info on Xavier from Avengers books.

Xavier could have easily recruited adults like the All New All Different team. But he chose to stick with the teenagers and to send them on missions where they risked their lives every time.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 7, 2013)

ironically, the only one trying to kill children during a violent conflict involving the x-men, was wolverine

Also, I don't remember when was the last time an utopian kid got his brains splattered across the room by a toaster with a short range revolver


Also, Xavier was expelled from the x-men because of his history of horribly unethical decisions,  like sending vulcan's team to die and keeping danger in a nightmare fuel prison
An expulsion by the way, that saint logan was a part of supporting


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 7, 2013)

Zen, I disagree with you on probably 90% of topics, but your love of NXM (one of my all time favorite X books) is always refreshing.



Ave Aeterna said:


> I'm gonna pick up X-force I guess and ANX-men.
> 
> Hoping for some storm awesomeness. ​



I don't know who you are or what made you decide to come post here....but that wonderful YJ set has endeared me to you forever.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 7, 2013)

WORTH THE DOUBLEPOST



/off to change my pants.


----------



## Kanali (Jan 7, 2013)

EDIT : Beat my by seconds WW 

I'm hyped. No one can claim that the X-Books are lacking in talent.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 7, 2013)

double X? what?

Edit: Its a long shot but seeing as its wood i'm gonna  hope this is my Teen X-book


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 7, 2013)

The XX (and DNA strand in the back) makes me think this is a new all female X team, but UXF is already x chicks + puck.



Kanali said:


> EDIT : Beat my by seconds WW



Lol I'll go ahead and call it a simulpost. HOORAY SYNERGY!


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 7, 2013)

if it wasn't for the fact that X-23 is to busy in Arena i'd say this could be her book.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jan 7, 2013)

Wood and Copiel. Holy crap, that is a great team.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 7, 2013)

Shit is gonna get delayed soooo many times


----------



## Narutossss (Jan 7, 2013)

sooo coipel isn't stuck on variant cover duty anymore, that's nice. lool last I remembered I was only reading like one X-book, now I have to read them all with bachalo and coipel putting shifts in.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jan 7, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> Shit is gonna get delayed soooo many times



Yeah, it is. We'll probably get like 6-7 issues a year. It'll still be fantastic though.


----------



## shit (Jan 7, 2013)

that's cool, it's not like I'd be clamoring to see what wood came up with next anyway


----------



## Narutossss (Jan 7, 2013)

Bergelmir said:


> Yeah, it is. We'll probably get like 6-7 issues a year. It'll still be fantastic though.


why not just have fill in artists like bachalo does, he only did about 8 issues last year on WATXM.


----------



## shit (Jan 7, 2013)

darkhawk is dead


----------



## Es (Jan 7, 2013)

shit said:


> darkhawk is dead



Arena leak?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 7, 2013)

Did Cami do it?


----------



## shit (Jan 8, 2013)

yeah arena leak

no I think arcade himself did it

dh actually decided to not murder a young girl in cold blood


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 8, 2013)

tumblr is gonna be maaaad


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 8, 2013)

I really don't think Coipel is going to be the main series artist. He'll do the first arc, maybe some of the second.

Hopefully Wood's story is good enough to keep the "ZOMG COIPEL" crowd and Marvel gives him a decent follow up artist.


----------



## Es (Jan 8, 2013)

Arena a shit.


----------



## Kanali (Jan 8, 2013)

shit said:


> darkhawk is dead



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3ALwKeSEYs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 8, 2013)

I doubt he's dead  tho.
Darkhawk is for some reason i nthe covers or 4 and 6


----------



## Blinky (Jan 8, 2013)

I like Wood's Conan but I haven't read anything else of his.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Cromer (Jan 8, 2013)

Wood's DMZ was pretty good, mind. You should try it.


----------



## Kanali (Jan 8, 2013)

Some teaser images for up-coming story arcs.


*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 8, 2013)

Damn marvel, that was impressive
Not one interesting or appealing cover
Also, spider toe-socks
Seriously


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 8, 2013)

Can't wait to see Marvel's red ad bar on them too.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 8, 2013)

Even Avengers Arena has better covers than Electra's one footed slut up


----------



## Blinky (Jan 8, 2013)

Avengers Arena doesn't really have bad covers anyway.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 8, 2013)

You know what I meant :33


----------



## Sunrider (Jan 8, 2013)

It occurred to me a while ago what might happen the moment Spider Octopus encounters any of Marvel's thousand telepaths. 

His little secret's gonna get fucked.


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 8, 2013)

Simonson after Yu? hmm


----------



## hehey (Jan 8, 2013)

whats up with that toe claw?


----------



## creative (Jan 8, 2013)

Petes12 said:


> Simonson after Yu? hmm



wait, whoa. were getting a new artist for hulk?


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 8, 2013)

You didn't think those artists could maintain biweekly schedules like that did you? Hopefully Marvel's plan is to rotate 2 or 3 artists and not just have the current artists disappear or move to other books. I was afraid the second round of artists would generally be lower quality


----------



## Parallax (Jan 8, 2013)

lol petes thinking these artists aren't gonna move on to other books


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 8, 2013)

Petes12 said:


> You didn't think those artists could maintain biweekly schedules like that did you? Hopefully Marvel's plan is to rotate 2 or 3 artists and not just have the current artists disappear or move to other books. I was afraid the second round of artists would generally be lower quality



Indestructible Hulk is only released once a month I think...it's not one of the bi-weekly ones


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 8, 2013)

Otto is about to embarrass thor

prepare for mass thor fanboy suicides.


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 8, 2013)

Parallax said:


> lol petes thinking these artists aren't gonna move on to other books



let me be optimistic parallax 

yu was born to draw hulk


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 9, 2013)

Le Petit Mort said:


> It occurred to me a while ago what might happen the moment Spider Octopus encounters any of Marvel's thousand telepaths.
> 
> His little secret's gonna get fucked.



Ock seems to be really on the ball here i bet hes acounted for that


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 9, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> Ock seems to be really on the ball here i bet hes acounted for that



Are there really that many telepaths though? Aside from Rachel, Quentin, and the Cuckoos, who would be the top level telepaths he needs to watch out for?

Yeah I know SHIELD has "psi agents", but we all know they couldn't mind read their way out of a paper bag.


----------



## shit (Jan 9, 2013)

reminds me of dark x-men when osborne's regime had like 100 telepaths killed to bring back nate summers


----------



## Kanali (Jan 9, 2013)

shit said:


> reminds me of dark x-men when osborne's regime had like 100 telepaths killed to bring back nate summers



What a waste of telepaths.


----------



## Narutossss (Jan 9, 2013)

Petes12 said:


> Simonson after Yu? hmm



where you here that? indestructible is monthly and yu can handle monthlies too, soo again where'd you here this from?


----------



## shit (Jan 9, 2013)

from  here


----------



## Kanali (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 9, 2013)

Well that sure is vague


----------



## Narutossss (Jan 9, 2013)

shit said:


> from  here



is that confirmed indestrutible? if so that's just weird, leinil has no problems with monthlies plus he's getting to work with waid again after superman birthright so why would he just leave to be replaced by some cheap romita knock off.


----------



## Kanali (Jan 9, 2013)

Melkor said:


> Well that sure is vague



Sure is. I'm hoping it's something Thanos related going by the purple text (then again, Thanos' whole schtick is kind of the opposite of birth). Might be an X-Event of some kind.


----------



## creative (Jan 9, 2013)

shit said:


> from  here




ugh...I freaking hate simonson. whatever.


----------



## Id (Jan 9, 2013)

Congrats Aaron n Bianchi on thier new love child?


----------



## Stringer (Jan 9, 2013)

Jason and Ribic's thor book just keeps being awesome, Gorr is probably my favorite thor villain to date.

Also, dialogues in x-men Legacy are simply amazing. I've been enjoying this book more than expected.


----------



## Es (Jan 9, 2013)

>Punisher killing Leader

Man I'm ready to throw Thunderbolts under the bus now.


----------



## Kanali (Jan 9, 2013)

I really hope "Birth" isn't an X-Story. I've hated all of Aaron's X-Men stories so far.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 9, 2013)

I'd be okay with it being an X book depending on what it is. Guarantee that there's no wolverine and no kids and I'd give it a shot.


----------



## shit (Jan 9, 2013)

aaron on a spiderman book would be nice


----------



## creative (Jan 9, 2013)

shit said:


> aaron on a spiderman book would be nice



this please. savy-smart assed spock versus the eyeball bro from aaron's ghost rider and incredible hulk run would be an excellent derailment from the serious tone peter dying again has caused.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 9, 2013)

Damn it Avengers Arena. I knew you were gonna suck. But tell me why. Why Darkhawk? Of all the former New Warriors to job, why bring in and kill off one of the few who was actually good?


----------



## Sylar (Jan 9, 2013)

Only good former New Warriors were Nova and Darkhawk. Also Penance was alright in that miniseries he had when he was part of the Thunderbolts (Penance: Relentless I think? Shame it was pretty much ignored afterwards. It really was the most interesting thing he's ever been in as a character.)


----------



## Es (Jan 9, 2013)

It wasn't ignored. Acadamy and FI Home Font referenced it 

I liked Night Thrasher and Silhouette


----------



## Sylar (Jan 9, 2013)

Never read Fear Itself. Heard it was awful. 

Eh original NT and Silhouette were alright. Now if you like the second Night Thrasher or that turd Slapstick we're gonna have words.


----------



## Es (Jan 9, 2013)

Bandit? Eh he was kind of a dick for macking on Dwaynes on and off girlfriend



> Never read Fear Itself. Heard it was awful.



I liked it better then AVX granted it's likely due to the quality tie ins and it wasn't retarded with the multiple writers on one book


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 10, 2013)

Fear Itself was mediocre, AvX was awful.


----------



## Cromer (Jan 10, 2013)

So, Cable & X-Force.


At least Hopeless has something good coming out.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 10, 2013)

I always knew CaTXF would be the better of the two. Arena just screams paycheck book.


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 10, 2013)

is it good? can't say I was too interested


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 10, 2013)

It's okay. Not crazy awesome or anything, but solid.

If you're looking for a super interesting take on Cable this ain't it, but his dialogue is decent and he's a fun character. Domino and Nemesis are written well, and seeing Hope in something so on the fringe is pretty refreshing.

It definitely has that 90's action / heist movie vibe to it, which is good or bad depending on your taste.


----------



## Narutossss (Jan 10, 2013)

hope he packages namor's severed head and mails it to emma frost.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 10, 2013)

Sylar said:


> Damn it Avengers Arena. I knew you were gonna suck. But tell me why. Why Darkhawk? Of all the former New Warriors to job, why bring in and kill off one of the few who was actually good?



I seriously doubt Darkhawk's actually dead at this point not only is he on the next issue's cover...he's also on issue six's I think as well as the new teaser image


----------



## shit (Jan 10, 2013)

this just in, covers not as trustworthy as previously estimated


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 10, 2013)

if he were dead it would've been made more clear. he'd have gotten the little life bar running out thing for example.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 11, 2013)

Its a Strange new world when i find my self Rooting for Black panther of all people against Namor.

Must be snowing in hell


----------



## Es (Jan 11, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> Its a Strange new world when i find my self Rooting for Black panther of all people against Namor.
> 
> Must be snowing in hell


----------



## Cromer (Jan 11, 2013)

But really, Hickman is looking to single handedly make me a Black Panther fanboy


----------



## Kanali (Jan 11, 2013)

Fuck yes, Frazer Irving on Uncanny X-Men in April.


----------



## Narutossss (Jan 11, 2013)

you guys seen the preview for UXM? bachalo is killing it... can't wait....


----------



## Kanali (Jan 11, 2013)

Narutossss said:


> you guys seen the preview for UXM? bachalo is killing it... can't wait....



His art usually makes me nauseous, but I have to admit, it looks pretty good. All of his Uncanny artwork so far has been good.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 11, 2013)

Just looked at the real flagship's preview and it seems Bachalo has toned it down a bit(until that last page, though. Blech...). Love the "Cyclops Was Right" meme being used in-universe and the mob using the "X" pose with red visors. 



Kanali said:


> Fuck yes, Frazer Irving on Uncanny X-Men in April.


So I only have to suffer through Bachalo til April and we get Irving on top of it?


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 11, 2013)

I like Irving but I find his stuff is off more often than Bacchalo. They're both great when they nail it but can miss the mark and make their books hard to follow, or in Irving's case just awkward looking


----------



## Blinky (Jan 12, 2013)

Yeah Irving's style is a bit weird and not one I'd say would be a fit for X-Men but hey, a good artist on an upcoming book is always nice.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 12, 2013)

I'm a huge Irving fan, but I feel like Bendis wouldn't know how to use his particular skill set effectively and will make his work seem off.  How sad


----------



## Es (Jan 12, 2013)

Marvel trolling


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 12, 2013)

. . . Watch it be misleading.


----------



## Es (Jan 13, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## shit (Jan 13, 2013)

acuna


----------



## Es (Jan 13, 2013)

More info of the next Uncanny Avengers arc is out yet?


----------



## Kanali (Jan 13, 2013)

Es said:


> More info of the next Uncanny Avengers arc is out yet?



Nope, all we know is that it has Apocalypse. And something that happens in the past between Apocalypse and Young Thor is a plot point. Also, Wasp, Sunfire and Wonder Man join.


----------



## Kanali (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## shit (Jan 14, 2013)

hopefully this develops into more than a kitty sue book


----------



## Parallax (Jan 14, 2013)

with Wood writing it i don't see how that could happen


----------



## Kanali (Jan 14, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks like the villain of the first arc is Sublime


----------



## Narutossss (Jan 14, 2013)

is....is that jubillee or do my eyes deceive me, does kitty have to be in this book


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 14, 2013)

The art in this pic  Is Coipel going to be doing the interiors?


----------



## Damaris (Jan 14, 2013)

i believe he's doing the interiors, yes

also the fact that emma was almost plucked out of bendis' grubby little paws for this title is going to be one of my all time comic regrets, i can feel it already


----------



## Damaris (Jan 14, 2013)

also i heard rachel's getting a love interest classic x men style and i want it to be betsy but it won't be betsy

at least i have fanfic


----------



## Es (Jan 14, 2013)

Oh now you post here again


----------



## Damaris (Jan 14, 2013)

im only here 4 the ladies es
you wouldn't believe how my comics bring em 2 da yard


----------



## Narutossss (Jan 14, 2013)

so I heard jubeliee got turned into a vamp, can someone explain that shit please?


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 15, 2013)

Anony34215 said:


> i believe he's doing the interiors, yes


urge to get this, getting stronger by the minute lol


----------



## Kanali (Jan 15, 2013)

Narutossss said:


> so I heard jubeliee got turned into a vamp, can someone explain that shit please?



Vampires invaded Utopia in a plot to turn all of the mutants into Vampires. All they got was Jubliee. Then Logan taught her how to control the bloodlust.


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 15, 2013)

Narutossss said:


> so I heard jubeliee got turned into a vamp, can someone explain that shit please?


a vampire bit her


----------



## Kanali (Jan 15, 2013)

Petes12 said:


> a vampire bit her



Actually, a vampire suicide bomber blew himself up in her vicinity and infected her with vampire blood.


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 15, 2013)

I like my answer better


----------



## Blinky (Jan 15, 2013)

Exploding terrorist vampires is a bit more interesting in fairness.


----------



## Kanali (Jan 15, 2013)

Petes12 said:


> I like my answer better



Your answer made sense, can't have that in an X-Men comic featuring vampires.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 15, 2013)

damm dat YA previews


Earth 212 Planet New York City with mountains of statues of liberty


----------



## Kanali (Jan 15, 2013)

Banhammer said:


> damm dat YA previews
> 
> 
> Earth 212 Planet New York City with mountains of statues of liberty



link dat shit bro.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 15, 2013)

it was in the .1


The only preview we got for YA is Noh-Varr wearing what will be my first cosplay ever


----------



## Es (Jan 15, 2013)

> The only preview we got for YA is Noh-Varr wearing what will be my first cosplay ever


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 15, 2013)

QUICKLY ES
GET ME MY BLACK UNDERWEAR AND A BOTTLE OF BLEACH
I MUST RIDE FOR THE COMICON!


----------



## Kanali (Jan 15, 2013)

Banhammer said:


> it was in the .1
> 
> 
> The only preview we got for YA is Noh-Varr wearing what will be my first cosplay ever



Cool, I never noticed that.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 15, 2013)

you also have an empire state building made of five ESB


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 15, 2013)

So Ms America is from Earth 212 or just traveled there? And want to see that Noh-Varr costume now lol


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 15, 2013)

Also, I love how Gillen has mixed in his tumblr posts his short essays about the characters with playlists that instantly make me empathically understand everything he is talking about


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 15, 2013)

Banhammer said:


> QUICKLY ES
> GET ME MY BLACK UNDERWEAR AND A BOTTLE OF BLEACH
> I MUST RIDE FOR THE COMICON!



It's better than going casual and saying "I'm cosplaying as a shapeshifter"


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 15, 2013)

Oh you CBR bastard you


----------



## Kanali (Jan 15, 2013)

Guilty King said:


> So Ms America is from Earth 212 or just traveled there? And want to see that Noh-Varr costume now lol



Just traveled there.


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 15, 2013)

Ahh, ok. Thanks.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 15, 2013)

oh my god, I hadn't noticed before but what the agnostic fuck?
Scott summer's suit has pouches
what the hell is this? Hasn't deadpool taught us anything?


----------



## Kanali (Jan 15, 2013)

Banhammer said:


> oh my god, I hadn't noticed before but what the agnostic fuck?
> Scott summer's suit has pouches
> what the hell is this? Hasn't deadpool taught us anything?



That's where he keeps his cans of whoop-ass that he hands out to bigots.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 15, 2013)

well, at least there's no thong


----------



## Kanali (Jan 15, 2013)

Banhammer said:


> well, at least there's no thong



I'll bet he's wearing one underneath the costume though


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 15, 2013)

lol Well, at least they are small and not so easy to notice.

Hey, if Jean can destroy entire worlds and blame it on the Phoenix, so can Scott about the thong lol


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 15, 2013)

Kanali said:


> I'll bet he's wearing one underneath the costume though



that explains why we can see his ripped abs through the lycra
He must have to be constantly clenching his butcheeks


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm just so tired of the whole body condom look.

Love that Illyana and Chris are playing up their RPG roles though, what with the warlock armor and white mage stick, respectively.


----------



## E (Jan 16, 2013)

new avengers made my head explode


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 16, 2013)

pek


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanos ?

Get more villains space marvel


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 16, 2013)

With Thanos being in the GotG and Avengers movies they have to give him more shine time in the comics. They couldn't put him in the Nova or GotG books because of what happened in The Thanos Imperative, so giving him an origin book was the next best thing I guess.


----------



## Es (Jan 16, 2013)

Banhammer said:


> Thanos ?
> 
> Get more villains space marvel



Korvac                            .


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 16, 2013)

Doesn't Disney own Star Wars now?

Just steal one of those


----------



## Stringer (Jan 16, 2013)

I don't actually mind this. I've always wanted to read a cohesive story that further delves into his early days. Jason Aaron is doing a stellar job with thor right now so I'll probably give it a try.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 16, 2013)

Fffff---ine

I do like Thor a lot


----------



## Kanali (Jan 16, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> pek



CALLED IT, FUCK YEAH.

If Aaron can do as good with this as he does with Thor, it'll be awesometastic. He better leave that WatXM shit at the door though.


----------



## Blinky (Jan 16, 2013)

It doesn't exist because they need a space villian, it exists because they want to define his origin before he's in a movie.


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 16, 2013)

Not surprised really, since he is about to be featured in the movies. Also that is one nice cover.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 16, 2013)

Oh look a nu dante set


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 16, 2013)

dmc is a good game


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 16, 2013)

I heard such horrible things about Nu DMC tho


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 16, 2013)

Really? I actually heard good things about it and the reviews seem to be pretty good from what I have seen.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 16, 2013)

From what I've heard they completely destroyed the difficulty curve and threw some sort of tantrum over illegitimate "reviews"
I've just been hearing such consistently negative things about it that I was surprised to see a set.
Can't say I'm particularly enamored with the concept of slutty angels, but the new guy is pretty


----------



## Kanali (Jan 16, 2013)

I've heard mediocre things about it.

I've heard it's way too easy, guns are useless, combat is meh and the story is complete and utter shit. 

The new guy seems like a douche. He's not over the top enough. Old Dante was so fucking ridiculous he circled right back into cool again.


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 16, 2013)

Well tbh I don't really care much about the game, the gameplay etc. Haven't played any of the previous games not am I going to play that one. 
Just like Dante's new look, sure it is way different than his iconic look and I wouldn't mind a white streak in his hair or something but I like what I am seeing so I decided to use it.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 16, 2013)

Nah, he looks good, white haired pretty boys aren't exactly the paragon of originality


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 16, 2013)

Well I can live without the streak. As you said, he looks good. If people don't like him, they can always not play the game.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 16, 2013)

I love how elegantly mad T'Challa is at namor, and he don't even give a darn

Also, that glowy eyes effect is beautiful


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 16, 2013)

Banhammer said:


> I love how elegantly mad T'Challa is at namor, and he don't even give a darn
> 
> Also, that glowy eyes effect is beautiful



Yes, let's please not talk about dmc.

But yeah, it's pretty much just everybody being fucking awesome the whole issue and laying down epic threats and epic solutions.

And all new was hilarious. Loved the TP bubbles, and the hilarity of Bendis actually treating them like they're from the 60s. 

And cyke on rolling stone. hysterical.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 16, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> pek



I"M THROWING MY MONEY AT THE SCREEN BUT NOTHINGS HAPPENING


----------



## creative (Jan 17, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> pek



My only concern is that Aaron is the kind of writer who can turn this into shit. Mind you it has the potential to be amazing. even more so than his X-men or his Thor. but this book can also be as bad as his wolverine solo and ghost rider. just saying, Aaaron is Nicholas Cage and it shows.

now then

*New Avengers* was pretty damned amazing. building blocks as always with hickman and that's good because that means I get more enriching character development. it's good that the black swan isn't just a shallow murderer/world killer either so hurray for that. hopefully the illuminati can illuminate on that. which reminds me, are these events related to Nelo in regular avengers? or is black swan and her master their own separate threat?

*All new X-men* wasn't as solid as I would have liked and the next cover gives me the impression that shota cyck and mystic are going to /ss/. I did enjoy logan being punched with eyebeams though.

*Avenging Spider-man *was incredible for these three pages alone.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 17, 2013)

Not bad Ock. Not bad at all lol


----------



## Kanali (Jan 17, 2013)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> And cyke on rolling stone. hysterical.



Cyke is starting a new band. Magneto on bass, Magik on drums, Emma on guitar and him on vocals. The other two can be roadies.


----------



## shit (Jan 17, 2013)

I see it's past time for me to put avenging spiderman on my pull list


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 17, 2013)

Yost's avenging is pretty great. I love his jerkass spiderman. "THE DIE IS CAST!" is probably my favorite spidey one liner in a good while.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 17, 2013)

god damn it avenging no one told me you were being awesome


----------



## Sunrider (Jan 17, 2013)

Well played, Spider-Octopus.


----------



## Narutossss (Jan 17, 2013)

just came back from reading indestructible hulk 3, man I'm gonna cry like a bitch when yu leave this book. all round it was a fantastic issue but damn was the art off the chain.


----------



## creative (Jan 17, 2013)

Narutossss said:


> just came back from reading indestructible hulk 3, man I'm gonna cry like a bitch when yu leave this book. all round it was a fantastic issue but damn was the art off the chain.


ugh. that's right simonson is illustrating indestructible soon. bleh.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 17, 2013)

what is current hulk about?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 17, 2013)

Banhammer said:


> what is current hulk about?



Banner treating the Hulk as a terminal illness, focusing on managing symptoms as opposed to looking for a cure. Part of this is using Banner time to actually create things that could be beneficial to society.

This results in Banner signing up with SHIELD so that Banner gets all the resources he needs. And since Banner acknowledges that the Hulk will eventually have to rage it up, he lets SHIELD basically aim him so that it's at least for a cause.


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 17, 2013)

and lots and lots of ridiculous banner wanking


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 17, 2013)

Yeah, ha there is that. Personally I don't mind it.


----------



## creative (Jan 17, 2013)

Petes12 said:


> and lots and lots of ridiculous banner wanking



it's been a long time since Banner's angst was written properly.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 17, 2013)

Also, I've been meaning to say this for weeks but I got banned and forgot
I'm 99,9% sure Darkhawk isn't dead, just severely de-powered, maybe completely
I know, no surprise, but I called it since day 0 so fuck it


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 17, 2013)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Banner treating the Hulk as a terminal illness, focusing on managing symptoms as opposed to looking for a cure. Part of this is using Banner time to actually create things that could be beneficial to society.
> 
> This results in Banner signing up with SHIELD so that Banner gets all the resources he needs. And since Banner acknowledges that the Hulk will eventually have to rage it up, he lets SHIELD basically aim him so that it's at least for a cause.



that seems personally unapealing

Like something out of the League of Gentlemen movie


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 17, 2013)

wanking off how hes the most smartest person on the planet evr1!!! is not good writing. And the cliche that every single superhero who is also a scientist has to have an iq of 400 is boring and stupid.


----------



## Es (Jan 17, 2013)

Petes12 said:


> and lots and lots of ridiculous banner wanking



Banners been confirmed as a high intellect sense the 60's though


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 17, 2013)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

